# knitting tea party 9 october '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 9 October 15

What lovely fall days we have been having  I have the front door open so you know they are nice. There is a definite coolness to the air but even so  the days have been warm and pleasant. Today is the coolest I think  the sun has not been able to burn through the cloud cover. We are to have rain tomorrow  60% chance says bobby on wtol. I suppose we could use a little wetness.

The farmer that farms the eighteen acres behind us came last week and worked over the land again  you cannot believe the length of the apparatus he was pulling behind the four caterpillar wheeled bemoth of a tractor. He worked way into the evening working by the light from his headlights. Talk about dust. Lol They had already worked the land a while back but had never been able to get into it because of all the rain we had in the early spring. So this time they were johnny on the spot  they were back the next morning and planted winter wheat. Already the field has a skim of green across it  it will be nice this winter to look out and see the green.

We have a motorcycle that runs on a battery  Gary paid one hundred dollars for it at least ten years ago  it was bought for bailee. In fact when he brought it home he rode it through the living room and into the kitchen. That motorcycle is still running  the boys have both ridden it  they still do - but now Bentley is riding it. It is too fun watching him zoom along on it  he guides it quite well. We have horses a couple houses down from us so Gary or Heidi or both of them walk down and Bentley rides his motorcycle down to see them.

Bentleys two favorite things right now are horses and bubble guppies. Who dreams up these television shows? Bubble guppies?????

Im in a dessert frame of mind for some reason so lets see what I have on the subject. Remember to eat it first  life is uncertain.

Pumpkin Bread with Cinnamon-Maple Walnuts and Crumb Topping posted by Michelle

This pumpkin bread is one of those phenomenal baked goods that gets better the longer it sits after baking. Much like banana bread, this is fantastic when cooled, then wrapped tightly in plastic wrap and left to sit overnight. It becomes incredibly moist and every flavor is magnified. This pumpkin bread is studded with a maple-cinnamon walnut swirl and topped with a cinnamon crumb.

Yield: 2 loaves

Ingredients:

For the Cinnamon Crumb Topping:

¾ cup all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons granulated sugar
4½ teaspoons light brown sugar
Pinch of salt
3½ tablespoons unsalted butter, melted and cooled

For the Cinnamon-Maple Walnuts:

2 cups walnuts, toasted and coarsely chopped
4 tablespoons maple syrup
4 tablespoons light brown sugar
4 teaspoons ground cinnamon

For the Pumpkin Bread:

2⅔ cups granulated sugar
1 cup vegetable oil
1 (15-ounce can) pumpkin (2 cups)
⅔ cup water
4 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 cups King Arthur Flour White Whole Wheat Flour
1⅓ cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking soda
½ teaspoon baking powder
1½ teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon nutmeg

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Grease two 9x5-inch loaf pans.

2. Make the Cinnamon Crumb Topping: In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour, sugars and salt. Add the butter and mix with a rubber spatula until the mixture comes together into large, coarse crumbs. Cover and refrigerate until ready to use.

3. Make the Cinnamon-Maple Walnuts: In a medium bowl, stir together the walnuts, maple syrup, brown sugar and cinnamon until the walnuts are evenly coated. Set aside until ready to use.

4. In a large bowl, whisk together the sugar, oil, pumpkin, water, eggs and vanilla extract. Add both flours, baking soda, baking powder, salt and nutmeg, and use a rubber spatula to gently stir until completely combined.

5. Pour one-quarter of the batter into each of the prepared loaf pans. Divide the cinnamon-maple walnuts between each of the loaf pans, sprinkling them into an even layer on top of the batter. Divide the remaining batter between the loaf pans, covering the walnut filling. Sprinkle the crumb topping evenly over the top of each loaf, pressing lightly so the crumbs adhere to the batter.

6. Bake for 60 to 80 minutes, or until a cake tester or toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean. Remove from the oven and cool in the pans for 10 minutes, then turn out to a wire rack to cool completely. Once the loaves are completely cool, wrap tightly in plastic wrap, and store overnight (at room temperature) before serving. Leftovers can be stored at room temperature, wrapped tightly in plastic wrap, for up to 4 days. This bread can also be frozen for up to 2 months.

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/pumpkin-crumb-bread/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss

Apple Muffins

Ingredients

1 egg
1 cup milk
1/4 cup vegetable oil
1 cup coarsely grated apple
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 cup sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt

Directions

1)Beat egg.

2)Stir in milk, oil and grated apple.

3)Mix in remaining ingredients, just until flour is moistened. Batter should be lumpy.

4)Fill greased or paper lined muffin cups 2/3 full.

5)Bake at 375 F for 20 minutes...or until golden.

Yield...12 muffins

*Optional Crunch Topping: Sprinkle muffins with a mixture of 1/3 cup brown sugar, 1/3 cup chopped nuts and 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon. The topping is wonderful on fresh muffins...not quite so good later on.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2008/10/apple-muffins.html

Apple Fritter Rings

Use a mandolin slicer to get thin (1/3 inch) slices and a dollar store apple corer to remove the core.

Apple Ring Fritters

1 1/4 cup flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
2/3 cup milk
2 eggs
3 large tart apples
1 1/2 cups vegetable oil
1/4 cup sugar 
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon

Directions

1.	Blend flour, baking powder and salt in a mixing bowl.

2.	Beat eggs and add milk; pour into flour mixture, stirring until smooth.

3.	Peel, core and cut apples into thin slices.

4.	In an electric skillet or a heavy frying pan, heat oil to 375°.

5.	Dip apple rings into batter to coat and place into hot oil.

6.	Fry several at a time until golden...turning over to cook on both sides.

7.	Drain on paper towels.

8.	Combine sugar and cinnamon and sprinkle over hot fritters. Or, serve warm with syrup.

Yield: about 18 - 24 fritters

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2014/10/apple-fritter-rings.html

Citrusy Plum Cake Shared by Denise

2 cakes

Ingredients

1 15.25 oz. box White Cake Mix 
3/4 C. Nonfat Greek Yogurt, plain 
1 C. Orange Juice 
2 C. Plums, pitted and sliced into wedges 
2 tsp. Lemon Juice 
1 Tbs. Ground Cinnamon 
1 Tbs. Granulated Sugar

Directions

1)Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

2)Lightly grease two 9-inch cake pans with cooking spray.

3)In a large mixing bowl, combine cake mix, Greek yogurt and orange juice. Pour batter into cake pans.

4)Stud the top of both cakes with plum wedges in any pattern of your choice, making sure to cover most of the batter.

5)Sprinkle atop the plum-topped batter, in order, the lemon juice, ground cinnamon, and sugar.

6)Bake for 30-33 minutes. Let cool before serving

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/citrusy_plum_cake.htm

Glazed Orange Cranberry Cake Shared by denise

The classic combination of oranges and cranberries transform a box of white cake mix into a citrusy delight. A sweet orange glaze tops a mouth-watering dessert or slice of breakfast.

Makes 2 cakes

Ingredients

Cake

1 15.25 oz. box White Cake Mix 
1 6 oz. container Nonfat Greek yogurt, plain 
1 C. Orange Juice 
1/2 C. Dried Sweetened Cranberries

Glaze

4 Tbs. Cream Cheese 
2 C. Powdered Sugar 
4 Tbs. Orange Juice

Directions

1)In a large mixing bowl, combine cake mix, Greek yogurt, one cup of orange juice, and cranberries.

2)Pour batter into two loaf pans. Bake at 350 degrees for 30-33 minutes. Remove cakes from pans and cool on wire rack.

3)In a medium bowl beat cream cheese until fluffy. Add powdered sugar and 4 Tbs. orange juice, and mix until smooth. When cakes are cool, cover tops with glaze and serve

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/glazed_orange_cranberry_cake.htm

Caramel Apple Dip

This has to be healthy right  youre eating apples.

Ingredients

1 - 8 oz. package of cream cheese, softened
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 cup caramel topping (small jar sundae topping)
1 package Skor bits (or chopped Skor bars) 
4-6 apples (Granny Smith or your favorite)

Directions

1)Mix cream cheese and brown sugar until blended.

2)Spread in pie plate or large glass serving plate.

3)Chill for one hour.

4)Spread caramel topping over cream cheese mixture.

5)Sprinkle with Skor bits...sparingly or use the entire package!

6)Slice apples and arrange around dip.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2012/10/caramel-apple-dip.html

Apple Pie Squares

When Tami came to visit she brought us some pieces of her apple pie squares  they were delicious.

Ingredients

1 ½ cup margarine
3 ¾ cup flour
1 ½ tsp. salt
1 egg yolk and milk to make 1 cup
6 cups peeled, sliced apples
1 cup sugar
2 Tablespoons flour
1 tsp. cinnamon

Directions

1)Cut margarine into flour and salt.

2)Add egg yolk and milk.

3)Roll out half the dough and place on large bar pan...about 12 x 16 inches.

4)Spread apple slices evenly over bottom pastry.

5)Sprinkle with sugar, flour, and cinnamon mixture.

6)Roll out other half of dough and place on toppinch edges.

7)Beat egg white until foamy and spread over crust.

8)Bake at 400 for fifteen minutesreduce heat to 325 and bake an additional 30 minutes.

9)Let cool  slice into squares. Sam says  serve them warm with heavy cream.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2008/07/apple-pie-squares.html

HONEY DUSTED BANANA BITES

Mix these delicious browned and sweetened banana bites with berries and toss over ice cream or frozen yogurt for a truly decadent dessert.

Servings 2

INGREDIENTS

2 bananas
1 tbsp. butter
2 tbsp. Tate+Lyle® Honey Granules
¼ tsp. cinnamon
1 cup vanilla bean ice cream or frozen yogurt
1 cup mixed berries, such as raspberries, sliced strawberries, blackberries
whipped cream, optional

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

1)Slice bananas into ¼  ½ thick slices.

2)Melt butter over low heat in non-stick skillet. Heat until butter just begins to brown. Add bananas; cook for 1-2 minutes until bananas are golden brown. Turn bananas over and cook additional 1-2 minutes.

3)In separate dish combine Tate+Lyle® Honey Granules with cinnamon.

4)Remove bananas from heat and sprinkle with honey-cinnamon mixture.

5)Scoop ½ c. ice cream or yogurt into 2 serving dishes. Top each with ½ c. berries and top with cooked bananas.

6)Top with whipped cream, if desired.

http://www.tateandlylesugars.com/us/recipe/honey-dusted-banana-bites

HONEY SHORTBREAD COOKIES

INGREDIENTS

3 cups Tate+Lyle® Honey Granules, divided
1 1/3 cups vegetable oil
2 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon baking powder
½ teaspoon table salt
4 cups all-purpose flour

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

1.	Preheat oven to 375°F. Line baking sheets with parchment paper; set aside.

2.	In a large bowl, combine 2 1/2 cups Tate+® Honey Granules, oil, eggs and vanilla. Beat for 1 minute.

3.	In a separate bowl, combine baking soda, baking powder, salt and flour. Add mixture one cup at a time to wet ingredients.

4.	Flatten small portions of dough using your hands and cut into 1 ½ inch squares. Press to coat in remaining Honey Granules.

5.	Place on baking sheet 1 inch a part. Bake 8 to 10 minutes. Remove from oven and cool completely. Store in an air-tight container.

http://www.tateandlylesugars.com/us/recipe/honey-cookies

HONEY KISSED CAKE

For a truly unique dessert, this amber-colored cake is baked with the distinct sweet flavor of Honey Granules and topped with a simple glaze, also made with the ease of Honey Granules for a sweet honey taste. Servings16

INGREDIENTS

CAKE:

1 cup vegetable oil (sunflower or safflower oil)
3 large eggs
2 ¼ cups Tate+Lyle® Honey Granules
2 3/4 cups all-purpose flour
2 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. baking soda
1/2 tsp. salt
1 cup brewed strong black coffee

GLAZE:

4 tbsp. Tate+Lyle® Honey Granules
2 tbsp. water
1 ½ tbsp. butter

CAKE INSTRUCTIONS:

1.	Preheat oven to 350°F. Grease and flour 12-cup fluted tube pan.

2.	In large mixing bowl, beat oil, eggs and Tate+Lye® Honey Granules on high speed until blended, about 2 minutes.

3.	In separate medium bowl, combine flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt. Add dry ingredients to honey mixture on slow speed alternately with coffee, beginning and ending with flour mixture. Mix second addition of flour in just until smooth.

4.	Pour into prepared pan. Bake 45- 50 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Do not over bake.

5.	Allow to cool 20-30 minutes then turn out.

GLAZE INSTRUCTIONS:

1.	Heat Tate+Lye® Honey Granules and water on low heat.

2.	Bring to a low boil; add butter and stir.

3.	Bring back to a low boil and stir continuously for 2 minutes.

4.	Remove from heat; cool. Pour over cake.

http://www.tateandlylesugars.com/us/recipe/honey-kissed-cake

Peach and Passion Fruit Pavlova roll

Ingredients

3/4 cup caster sugar 
4 egg whites 
1/2 cup flaked almonds 
300ml thickened cream 
1 tablespoon icing sugar mixture 
400g tub sliced peaches in juice, drained, chopped 
2 passionfruit, halved icing sugar, to serve

Directions

1)Preheat oven to 180°C/160°C fan-forced. Grease a 25cm x 30cm Swiss roll pan. Line with baking paper, allowing a 2cm overhang on all sides. Place a second sheet of baking paper on a flat surface. Sprinkle with 1 tablespoon caster sugar.

2)Using an electric mixer beat egg whites until stiff peaks form. Add remaining caster sugar. Beat for 10 minutes or until sugar has dissolved. Spread mixture over prepared pan. Smooth top. Sprinkle with almonds. Bake for 10 minutes or until top just starts to brown.

3)Meanwhile, using an electric mixer, beat cream and icing sugar until stiff peaks form. Pat peaches dry with paper towel.

4)Turn meringue onto prepared baking paper. Remove lining paper. Cool for 30 minutes. Spread with cream mixture. Top with peaches and passionfruit pulp. Roll up meringue from one long end to enclose filling. Place on a plate and refrigerate for 1 hour. Serve dusted with icing sugar.

http://www.taste.com.au/recipes/19222/peach+and+passionfruit+pavlova+roll

Caramel Apple Cake

Ingredients:

1 cup vegetable oil
1-1/2 cups white sugar
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
4 eggs
2 cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1-1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
3 cups coarsely grated peeled apples
1 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 cup chopped walnuts  optional

Directions:

1.	In a mixing bowl, combine oil and sugars.

2.	Add eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition.

3.	Combine dry ingredients; add to batter stir well.

4.	Fold in apples, walnuts and vanilla.

5.	Pour into a greased and floured bundt pan or 10 inch tube pan (or twelve mini-bundt pans).

6.	Bake at 350 for about 1 hour or until cake tests done (30 minutes for mini-bundts).

7.	Cool in pan 10 minutes; remove to a wire rack to cool completely.

Caramel Icing Ingredients:

1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1/3 cup light cream
1/4 cup butter or margarine
dash salt
1 cup confectioner's sugar
chopped walnuts, optional

Directions:

1.	In microwave oven (or top of double-boiler), heat brown sugar, cream, butter and salt until sugar is dissolved.

2.	Cool to room temperature.

3.	Beat in confectioner's sugar until smooth; drizzle over cake.

4.	Sprinkle with nuts if desiredor stir nuts into icing before spreading.

5.	Yield: 12-16 servings.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2009/10/caramel-apple-cake.html

Honey and Cream Scones

Ingredients
2 cups flour
1/4 cup Tate+Lyle ® Honey Granules
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup butter, cold, cut into small pieces
1 egg
2 teaspoons vanilla
1/2 cup heavy cream (plus additional cream for brushing on top)

Directions

1)Preheat the oven to 375.

2)In a large bowl, whisk together the flour, honey granules, baking powder, and salt.

3)Cut in the butter using a pastry blender or two knives, until the mixture resembles coarse crumbs.

4)In a measuring cup, whisk together the egg, vanilla, and cream.

5)Pour the wet ingredients into the dry ingredients and mix until just combined

6)Knead gently a few times to help the dough come together, then pat out into a circle about 1/2 - 3/4 inch thick.

7)Cut into circles using a biscuit cutter and place on a baking sheet lined with parchment.

8)Brush with cream and bake 15-18 minutes, or until lightly golden on the bottom. Serve warm with butter and jam. Enjoy!

Pumpkin Cinnamon Cookies BY TWO PEAS

Pumpkin Cinnamon Cookies-soft pumpkin cinnamon cookies with cinnamon chips and finished with cinnamon and sugar. These are the BEST pumpkin cookies you will ever eat!

Yield: 27 cookies

Ingredients:

2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves
3/4 cup unsalted butter, at room temperature
1/2 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
3/4 cup pumpkin (we use Libby's canned pumpkin)
1 large egg
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 cup cinnamon chips

Cinnamon Sugar Topping:

1/4 cup granulated sugar
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Line two baking sheets with Silpat baking mats or parchment paper and set aside.

2. In a medium bowl, whisk together flour, baking soda, baking powder, salt, and spices. Set aside.

3. Using a mixer, cream the butter and sugars together until light and fluffy, about 3-4 minutes. Add the pumpkin, egg, and vanilla and mix until combined, about 3 minutes. Slowly add in the dry ingredients. Mix until just combined. Stir in the cinnamon chips.

4. In a small bowl, mix together sugar and cinnamon. Shape dough into rounded tablespoons and roll in the cinnamon sugar mixture. Place balls 2 inches apart on prepared baking sheet. Lightly press down on the cookies with a spatula or the palm of your hand.

5. Bake for 10-12 minutes or until cookies are just beginning to brown around the edges. Let the cookies cool on the baking sheet for two minutes. Transfer to a wire cooling rack and cool completely.

Note-I can usually find cinnamon chips at the grocery store, but if you can't find them, you can always order cinnamon chips from Amazon.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/pumpkin-cinnamon-cookies/

THE BEST ONE BOWL YELLOW CAKE RECIPE BY REENI

This recipe comes out of a McCalls book published 100 years ago in 1910. A recipe thats stood the test of time.

Yield: 1 (8-inch) cake

This is a charming one-bowl yellow cake recipe that I imagine my Grandma might have made.

INGREDIENTS:

Cake:

2 cups all-purpose flour, spooned and leveled, sifted after measuring 
1 + 1/4 cup sugar 
1 tablespoon baking powder 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 cup butter, softened 
1 cup milk 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
2 eggs

Cream Cheese Frosting:

8 ounces cream cheese, room temperature 
8 tablespoons unsalted butter, cut into pieces, room temperature 
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract 
1 cup confectioners sugar, plus extra if needed 
Whipped Cream Frosting: 
1 cup heavy whipping cream 
1/2 teaspoon pure vanilla extract 
1 tablespoon sugar

INSTRUCTIONS:

1.	Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Grease and flour two 8-inch cake pans.

2.	In a large mixing bowl sift together flour, sugar, baking powder and salt.

3.	Add butter, milk and vanilla. Beat with a hand mixer on medium speed for 3-4 minutes, occasionally scraping sides of bowl. Add eggs, beat for 3 more minutes.

4.	Pour batter into prepared pans, dividing equally among both. Bake 30 to 35 minutes or until toothpick comes out clean.

5.	Cool in pans on wire racks 10 minutes. Turn out and cool thoroughly on wire racks. Frost with cream cheese or whip cream frosting. If using whip cream frosting the cake must be refrigerated.

Cream Cheese Frosting:

6.	In a medium mixing bowl beat cream cheese on low until light and fluffy, gradually beating in the butter until light and fluffy. Beat in vanilla.

7.	Add confectioners sugar and beat until well blended and fluffy. Add more confectioners sugar if needed to get it to the right spreading consistency.

Whipped Cream Frosting:

8.	Combine all ingredients in a large mixing bowl, cover and chill in refrigerator 30 minutes with the beaters.

9.	Beat on medium speed until stiff peaks form.

http://www.cinnamonspiceandeverythingnice.com/best-one-bowl-yellow-cake-recipe/

Apple Cider Donuts with Brown Sugar Topping

These light and fluffy baked donuts are full of apple spice flavor without any of the heavy grease you find in a traditional fried donut.

Ingredients

1¼ cup whole wheat pastry flour
¼ cup brown sugar  packed
¼ cup white sugar
¼ cup ground flax seed meal
¼ cup toasted wheat germ  honey crunch or regular
¾ teaspoon baking powder
½ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cinnamon
½ teaspoon nutmeg
½ teaspoon ground ginger
½ cup apple cider
1 egg
¼ cup plain yogurt  low fat
2 tablespoons coconut oil  melted, cooled
½ teaspoon vanilla

Brown Sugar Topping

2 tablespoons brown sugar
2 tablespoons honey crunch toasted wheat germ (amazon.com)
1 teaspoon cinnamon

Instructions

1.	Pre-heat oven to 400 degrees and spray donut pan with cooking spray.

2.	In a large bowl, whisk together dry ingredients: whole wheat pastry flour through ground ginger.

3.	In a medium bowl, whisk together wet ingredients: apple cider through vanilla. Slowly incorporate wet ingredients into the dry ingredients. Stir until just combined, careful not to over-mix.

4.	Fill donut pan ¼ cup at a time using a measuring cup or ice cream scoop.

5.	Bake for 8-9 minutes or until toothpick comes out clean. Let donuts cool on rack for 10 minutes.

6.	While donuts are cooling, mix together brown sugar topping. After donuts have cooled for 10 minutes, remove from pan and dip in the brown sugar topping. Its important to do this while donuts are still slightly warm.

7.	Serve donuts warm or at room temperature.

Notes: If you dont have flax seed meal or toasted wheat germ, replace with same quantity in whole wheat pastry flour for the donut batter. If you are looking to replace the toasted wheat germ in the brown sugar topping, just replace with additional cinnamon and sugar.

Nutrition Information - Serves: 12 - Serving size: 1 donut - Calories: 133 - Fat: 4.2 g - Fiber: 2 g

http://thelemonbowl.com/2013/10/apple-cider-donuts-brown-sugar-topping

Pumpkin Pie Spice Snickerdoodles (for two)

Total Cost: $1.11
Cost Per Serving: $0.56
Serves: 2

Ingredients

COOKIES

3 Tbsp butter (room temperature) $0.39
3 Tbsp granulated sugar $0.03
1 large egg yolk $0.32
¼ tsp vanilla extract $0.07
⅓ cup + 1 Tbsp flour $0.07
¼ tsp salt $0.02
½ tsp baking powder $0.02
½ Tbps cinnamon $0.07
¼ tsp ground ginger $0.02
¼ tsp nutmeg $0.02
⅛ tsp cloves $0.02

CINNAMON SUGAR TOPPING

1 tsp granulated sugar $0.01
½ tsp cinnamon $0.05

Instructions

1)In a medium bowl, whisk together the room-temperature butter, sugar, egg yolk, and vanilla until smooth and creamy.

2)In a separate bowl, stir together the flour, salt, baking powder, cinnamon, ginger, nutmeg, and cloves, until evenly combined.

3)Pour the flour and spice mix into the bowl with the butter and sugar, then stir until a solid ball of dough forms. Chill the dough for 15 minutes in the refrigerator.

4)Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper. In a small bowl, stir together the final teaspoon of sugar and ½ tsp of cinnamon.

5)Form the chilled dough into two balls*, then roll them in the cinnamon sugar coating. Place the shaped cookies 5-6 inches apart on the baking sheet. If the oven is not fully preheated yet, return the cookies to the refrigerator until the oven is up to temp.

6)Bake the cookies for 16-18 minutes, or until they are puffed in the center and have cracks on the surface.

Notes: *These are large cookies. You can make four smaller cookies if desired, but the cooking time will be shorter.

www.budgetbytes.com

Salted Caramel Six-Layer Chocolate Cake

Makes one 9-inch cake
Serves 12

Ingredients

For The Cake

Unsalted butter, room temperature, for pans
3 cups all-purpose flour, plus more for pans
3 cups granulated sugar
1 1/2 cups unsweetened Dutch-process cocoa powder
1 tablespoon baking soda
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
Coarse salt
4 large eggs
1 1/2 cups low-fat buttermilk
1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons safflower oil
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract

For The Caramel

4 cups granulated sugar
1/4 cup light corn syrup
2 cups heavy cream
Coarse salt
2 sticks cold unsalted butter, cut into tablespoons

For The Frosting

1/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons Dutch-process cocoa powder
2 sticks unsalted butter, room temperature
1/2 cup confectioners' sugar
Coarse salt
1 pound semisweet chocolate, chopped, melted, and cooled
Garnish: flaked sea salt, such as Maldon

Directions

1)Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Butter three 9-inch round cake pans, and dust with flour, tapping out excess.

2)Make the cake: Sift flour, granulated sugar, cocoa, baking soda, baking powder, and 1 1/2 teaspoons coarse salt into the bowl of a mixer. Beat on low speed until just combined. Raise speed to medium, and add eggs, buttermilk, 1 1/2 cups warm water, oil, and vanilla. Beat until smooth, about 3 minutes.

3)Divide batter among pans. Bake until cakes are set and a toothpick inserted into the center of each comes out clean, about 35 minutes. Let cool in pans set on a wire rack for 15 minutes. Turn out cakes onto racks, and let cool completely.

4)Make the caramel: Combine granulated sugar, corn syrup, and 1/4 cup water in a medium saucepan over high heat. Cook, without stirring, until mixture is dark amber, about 14 minutes. Remove from heat, and carefully pour in cream (mixture will spatter); stir until smooth. Return to heat, and cook until a candy thermometer reaches 238 degrees, about 2 minutes. Pour caramel into a medium bowl, stir in 1 teaspoon coarse salt, and let cool slightly, about 15 minutes. Stir in butter, 1 tablespoon at a time. Let cool completely.

5)Meanwhile, make the frosting: Whisk together cocoa and 1/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons warm water in a bowl until cocoa dissolves.

6)Beat butter, confectioners' sugar, and a generous pinch of coarse salt in a clean bowl with a mixer on medium speed until pale and fluffy.

7)Gradually beat in melted chocolate and then cocoa mixture until combined. Let stand for 30 minutes before using.

8)Trim tops of cakes using a serrated knife to create a level surface. Cut each in half horizontally to form 2 layers. Transfer 1 layer to a serving platter, and spread 3/4 cup caramel over top. Top with another cake layer, and repeat with remaining caramel and cake layers, leaving top uncovered. Refrigerate until set, about 1 hour.

9)Frost top and sides of cake in a swirling motion. Sprinkle with sea salt.

Cook's Note: To make this cake ahead of time: The caramel can be refrigerated for up to 3 days; bring to room temperature before using. Cake layers can be refrigerated for up to 3 days (they actually taste better when refrigerated and have a better texture for stacking). When finished, the frosted cake can be refrigerated for up to 3 days.
Notes from Zach and Clay of TheBittenWord.com:
1)The cake recipe calls for "unsweetened Dutch-process cocoa powder," while the frosting calls for "Dutch-process cocoa powder." We used unsweetened for both and loved how our cake turned out.

2)Some readers have noted having problems at the caramel stage, finding that 14 minutes is too long and that their caramel burned. As early as 10 minutes into the process, if the caramel is starting to look dark amber, pull it off and proceed with the next step.

3)We recommend using a large pot for the caramel, as it may foam up.

4)You may have some extra caramel leftover, as well. You can place this in a jar for another purpose and store it in the refrigerator.

5)A few readers have noted that their cakes turned out lopsided. This is likely because not enough cake has been trimmed off at the point that the recipe says to "Trim tops of cakes using a serrated knife to create a level surface." You want to trim the cakes so that they are uniformly flat on the top. (Dip those cake pieces in that extra caramel!)

http://www.thebittenword.com/thebittenword/2011/11/thanksgiving-2011-salted-caramel-six-layer-chocolate-cake.html

Chocolate Stout Cake Revisited

Servings: Makes 12 servings

Ingredients

Cake

2 cups stout (such as Guinness)
2 cups (4 sticks) unsalted butter
1 1/2 cups unsweetened cocoa powder (preferably Dutch-process)
4 cups all purpose flour
4 cups sugar
1 tablespoon baking soda
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
4 large eggs
1 1/3 cups sour cream

Icing

2 cups whipping cream
1 pound bittersweet (not unsweetened) or semisweet chocolate, chopped

Preparation

For cake:

1)Preheat oven to 350°F. Butter three 8-inch round cake pans with 2-inch-high sides. Line with parchment paper. Butter paper. Bring 2 cups stout and 2 cups butter to simmer in heavy large saucepan over medium heat. Add cocoa powder and whisk until mixture is smooth. Cool slightly.

2)Whisk flour, sugar, baking soda, and 1 1/2 teaspoons salt in large bowl to blend. Using electric mixer, beat eggs and sour cream in another large bowl to blend. Add stout-chocolate mixture to egg mixture and beat just to combine. Add flour mixture and beat briefly on slow speed. Using rubber spatula, fold batter until completely combined. Divide batter equally among prepared pans. Bake cakes until tester inserted into center of cakes comes out clean, about 35 minutes. Transfer cakes to rack; cool 10 minutes. Turn cakes out onto rack and cool completely.

For icing:

1)Bring cream to simmer in heavy medium saucepan. Remove from heat. Add chopped chocolate and whisk until melted and smooth. Refrigerate until icing is spreadable, stirring frequently, about 2 hours.

2)Place 1 cake layer on plate. Spread 2/3 cup icing over. Top with second cake layer. Spread 2/3 cup icing over. Top with third cake layer. Spread remaining icing over top and sides of cake.

http://www.thebittenword.com/thebittenword/2009/03/chocolate-stout-cake-revisisted.html

Pumpkin Layer Cake with Goat Cheese Frosting and Quince-Ginger Compote

Makes one 8-inch layer cake; Serves 12.

INGREDIENTS

2 sticks unsalted butter, room temperature, plus more for pans and parchment
2 3/4 cups all-purpose flour, plus more for parchment
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
3/4 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg
Salt
2 cups packed light-brown sugar
3 large eggs
1 1/2 cups solid-pack pumpkin (from one 14 1/2-ounce can)
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
3/4 teaspoon grated peeled fresh ginger
1/2 cup low-fat buttermilk

DIRECTIONS

1)Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Brush two 8-inch round cake pans with butter; line with circles of parchment, and brush with butter. Dust with flour, tapping out excess.

2)Whisk together flour, baking powder, baking soda, cinnamon, nutmeg, and 1/2 teaspoon salt.

3)Beat butter and sugar with a mixer on medium speed until pale and fluffy, 3 to 4 minutes. Beat in eggs 1 at a time. Beat in pumpkin; add vanilla and ginger.

4)Reduce speed to low. Add flour mixture in 3 additions, alternating with butter milk, and beginning and ending with flour. Scrape down side of bowl as needed. Divide batter between pans.

5)Bake cakes until golden brown, pulling away from sides of pans, and until a toothpick inserted into the center of each comes out clean, about 35 minutes. Let cool in pans set on wire racks for 15 minutes. Invert cakes onto racks. Let cool.

6)Evenly spread half the goat cheese frosting on top of 1 cake. Top with the second cake, and frost top with the remaining frosting. Top cake with some quince-ginger compote, and serve remainder on the side.

Goat Cheese Frosting

Prep: 10 minutes. Total: 10 minutes
Makes 3 cups (enough for one 8-inch layer cake).

INGREDIENTS

1 pound cream cheese, room temperature
8 ounces soft goat cheese, room temperature
1/2 cup confectioners' sugar

DIRECTIONS

1)Beat cheeses until combined. Gradually add sugar, and beat until smooth and creamy.

Quince-Ginger Compote

Prep: 20 minutes. Total: 1 hour, 30 minutes
Makes about 7 cups

Overly ripe quinces may not retain their shape as they simmer, so it's best to use ones that have just ripened.

INGREDIENTS

3 cups off-dry white wine, such as Riesling
1 1/2 cups water, plus more if needed
1 1/2 cups sugar
12 thin slices peeled fresh ginger (from one 2-inch piece)
3 pounds just ripened quince (about 4), peeled, cored, and cut into 1/2-inch wedges (melissas.com)
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice

DIRECTIONS

1)Bring wine, water, sugar, and ginger to a simmer in a medium saucepan over high heat. Cook, stirring, until sugar dissolves, about 5 minutes. Add quinces. (Add more water if needed to cover fruit.) Reduce heat, and simmer gently until quinces are tender, 25 to 45 minutes depending on ripeness of fruit.

2)Transfer quinces to a bowl using a slotted spoon. Bring liquid in saucepan to a simmer, and cook until slightly syrupy, about 5 minutes. Remove, and discard ginger. Stir in lemon juice. Pour syrup over quinces. Let stand until cool. Refrigerate if desired.

http://www.thebittenword.com/thebittenword/2010/11/thanksgiving-2010-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-goat-cheese-frosting-and-quince-ginger-compote.html

Sweet Potato Cake with Toasted Marshmallow Frosting

INGREDIENTS

For the cake:

2 pounds sweet potatoes, peeled 
2 cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1 1/2 teaspoons allspice
1 cup sugar
1 cup dark brown sugar
1 1/2 cups vegetable oil
4 large eggs
1 tablespoon orange zest plus 1 cup orange juice
1 teaspoon vanilla

For the frosting:

2 cups sugar
1/4 cup bourbon
2 tablespoons light corn syrup
6 large egg whites

Special Equipment: two 9-by-2-inch round cake pans; standing electric mixer. Toasting the frosting with a kitchen torch is not necessary, but it adds a nice flavor and makes for an impressive presentation.

DIRECTIONS

For the cake:

1)Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Use butter to grease the bottom and sides of cake pans; place a circle of parchment paper in the bottom of each pan; grease parchment and dust with flour, shaking off excess.

2)Using the smallest holes on a manual grater, or using a food processor, shred sweet potatoes. You should have about 3 cups.

3)In a large bowl sift together flour, baking powder, baking soda, salt, cinnamon, allspice, sugar and brown sugar. Stir in oil, eggs, orange zest and juice, vanilla and shredded sweet potatoes. Mix to combine.

4)Divide batter into pans and bake, on rack in center of oven, until a toothpick inserted into the cake comes out clean, about 35 minutes. Place pans on baking racks and let cool 5 minutes. Invert pans to remove cake, and let layers cool completely, at least 1 hour.

DO AHEAD: Cake layers can be made 2 days in advance. After allowing them to cool completely, wrap in plastic wrap and store in refrigerator.

For the frosting:

1)In a small saucepan, bring 2 cups water to boil. Place medium glass bowl on top of saucepan to create a double boiler. Add sugar, bourbon, corn syrup and egg whites to bowl and heat until sugar is just dissolved, about 3 minutes. Remove bowl from heat.

2)In a standing mixer, beat mixture on medium high until stiff glossy peaks form, about 5 minutes.

DO AHEAD: Frosting can be made 1 day in advance and stored in refrigerator.

To assemble:

1)Place one cake layer on cake stand or large platter. Cover top with frosting. Place second layer on top. Frost top, and sides, if desired. If not serving immediately, cover and store in a cool place.

2)Prior to serving, use a kitchen torch to heat top of frosting until toasted and brown in places. Serve.

http://www.thebittenword.com/thebittenword/2013/11/thanksgiving-2013-sweet-potato-cake-with-toasted-marshmallow-frosting.html

Decadent Coffee Cream Pie  Tastes like coffee smells!

Ingredients

14 ounce can sweetened condensed milk
3 eggs, separated
1 tablespoon flour (all purpose or self-rising)
¼ stick butter
2 servings of instant coffee (enough to make two cups, check package directions for amount)
regular size graham cracker crust (not deep dish)
1 teaspoon vanilla
¼ cup sugar (for meringue)

Instructions

1.	In medium sauce pot, combine butter, condensed milk, egg yolks, instant coffee, and flour. Stir this constantly over medium high heat until noticeably thicker, about ten minutes. Remove from heat, stir in vanilla. Pour into shell and set aside.

2.	Place egg whites in clean bowl and beat with electric mixer until white and foamy. Add sugar. Continue to beat until stiff peaks form. Spoon over top of pie and spread to cover the top, making sure that meringue touches edges of pie crust all around to prevent shrinking while baking.

3.	Bake at 325 for fifteen minutes, or until meringue is golden brown. Allow to cool and then cover and refrigerate until thoroughly chilled before serving.

Notes: Serve this pie cold and store it in the refrigerator

http://www.southernplate.com/2015/10/decadent-coffee-cream-pie-tastes-like-coffee-smells.html

That should take care of anyones sweettooth dont you think?

Tonight is football and the game will be on next door. Avery is turning into our sports nut with green bay being his team. He is like Gary  he eats up the statistics and like Gary he can rattle them off right and left. He is the same way with baseball  he and Gary are both walking breathing baseball facts guys. Both boys collect baseball and football cards. I got Avery a pack of 80 football cards for his birthday. The other boys could hardly wait until he got them out so they could all look at them.

After all those recipes Im not sure how much room you have left but maybe we should have a little something just to cut the sweetness.

Broccoli Cheddar Soup with Fried Cheese Curds

I made some bread bowls for the soup. Theres just something so amazing and fun about eating out of 
bread. You can use regular bowls if thats more your thingbut at least get some bread for dipping.

SERVES 4 AS A MAIN - 6 AS A SIDE

Ingredients

3 tablespoons unsalted butter
2 tablespoon olive oil
1 small onion, chopped
2 cups button mushrooms, finely chopped
¼ cup all-purpose flour
3 cups milk (I used 2% - I also love using canned coconut milk)
2-3 cups low-sodium chicken broth
4 cups broccoli florets (about 1 head)
1 large carrot, diced
2 bay leaves
1 tablespoon fresh thyme, chopped
¼ teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg
kosher salt and freshly ground pepper
2½ - 3 cups grated sharp white or yellow cheddar
4 7-inch sourdough bread boules (round loaves)

Fried Cheese Curds

1 cup flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
pinch of cayenne
1 cup pumpkin beer
1 egg
2 pounds fresh cheese curds
canola or vegetable oil, for frying

Instructions

1)Heat the butter + olive oil in a large dutch oven or pot over medium heat. Add the onion + mushrooms and cook until tender, about 10 minutes. Whisk in the flour and cook until golden, 3 to 4 minutes, then gradually whisk in the milk and broth until smooth. Add the broccoli, carrots, bay leaves, thyme, cayenne and nutmeg, then season with salt and pepper. Bring to a simmer, reduce the heat to medium and cook, uncovered, until the broccoli is tender, about 15-20 minutes.

2)Once the broccoli is tender, remove at least half of the broccoli florets and the bay leaves from the soup. Puree the remaining soup in batches in a blender until chunky-smooth. Return the soup to the pot. Add back the reserved broccoli.

3)Add the cheese to the soup and whisk over medium heat until melted. Divide the soup among the bread bowls (or regular bowls) and top with fried cheese curds (recipe below).

Fried Cheese Curds

1)Add the oil to a heavy bottom pot about an inch up the sides of the pot. Bring the oil to 375 degrees F.

2)In a bowl combine the flour, salt and cayenne. Whisk in the beer and egg until a smooth batter forms.

3)Working in batches dip a handful of curds through the batter and then carefully add them to the hot oil.

4)Fry the curds until golden brown, 1 or 2 minutes. Drain on paper towels. Serve hot atop the warm soup.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/broccoli-cheddar-soup-with-fried-cheese-curds/

Nutty Rice and Carrots with Ginger 

This rice dish smells wonderful as it's cooking, it's fragrance lingers in the kitchen. It is a tasty side dish to serve with fish. Leftovers are delicious reheated the next day.

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups basmati rice
3 cups water
1 tablespoon butter
2 teaspoons fresh ginger root, minced
1 cup carrots, grated
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/4 cup peanuts, finely ground

Directions

1.	Combine rice and water in a medium saucepan and bring to a boil over high heat. Reduce to low heat, cover, and allow to cook until tender. It was done at 18 minutes.

2.	While rice is cooking melt butter in skillet on medium heat. Stir in ginger and carrots, cover and allow to cook until carrots are tender.

3.	Stir in salt, cayenne pepper and ground peanuts.

4.	Combine with rice and serve.

5.	Serves: 8

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2015/09/nutty-rice-and-carrots-with-ginger

Pork Chops with Fennel and Juniper

Cookbook author Rachel Roddy uses crushed juniper along with fresh fennel and fennel seeds to give pork chops a lovely, fragrant, herbal flavor.

SERVINGS: 4

INGREDIENTS

1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
6 garlic cloves, chopped
12 juniper berries, crushed
1 tablespoon fennel seeds, crushed
Four 1-inch-thick bone-in pork rib chops (12 ounces each)
Salt
Pepper
1 fennel bulb with fronds, bulb and fronds coarsely chopped

INSTRUCTIONS

1.	In a small bowl, mix 1/2 cup of the olive oil with the garlic, juniper berries and fennel seeds. Season the pork chops with salt and pepper and rub all over with the garlic-juniper oil. Arrange the pork in a baking dish or place in a resealable plastic bag. Add the chopped fennel and fronds and turn to coat. Cover and refrigerate for 3 to 4 hours. Remove the pork from the marinade; discard the marinade.

2.	Preheat the oven to 425°. In a large cast-iron grill pan, heat the remaining 2 tablespoons of olive oil. Add the chops and cook over moderately high heat, turning once, until golden, about 5 minutes.

3.	Transfer the pan to the oven and roast the chops for 12 to 14 minutes, until an instant-read thermometer inserted  in the center of a chop registers 140°.

4.	Transfer the chops to a cutting board and let rest for 5 minutes before serving.

SERVE WITH: Grilled young fennel.

SUGGESTED PAIRING: Goes great with a cherry-rich, lightly herbal red wine.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/pork-chops-fennel-and-juniper

Slow Cooker Butternut Squash Soup with Maple Roasted Chickpeas BY TWO PEAS

I tossed Libbys Organic Garbanzo Beans (chickpeas) with oil, maple syrup, brown sugar, cinnamon and salt. I roasted them until they were nice and crispyand then I tried not to eat them all before dinner time. They are SO good!

Yield: Serves 6

Ingredients:

For the Butternut Squash Soup:
1 medium yellow onion, chopped
3 medium carrots, peeled and chopped
1 medium butternut squash, peeled, seeded and chopped into 1-inch cubes (about 5 cups)
1 large apple, peeled and chopped (I used Granny Smith)
2 (14 oz) cans low sodium vegetable broth
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
2 tablespoons maple syrup
Salt and freshly ground black pepper, to taste

For the Maple Roasted Chickpeas:

1 (15 oz) can Libby's Organic Garbanzo Beans (chickpeas)
1 tablespoon canola oil
1 1/2 tablespoons pure maple syrup
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/8 teaspoon salt

Directions:

1. Add the onion, carrots, butternut squash, and apple to the slow cooker. Pour the vegetable broth over all of the ingredients. Cook on low for 6 hours or on high for 3 1/2 to 4 hours.

2. Once vegetables are cooked and soft, puree the soup using an immersion blender. Add the cinnamon, nutmeg, and maple syrup. Season with salt and pepper to taste. If you don't have an immersion blender, you can transfer the soup to a blender (in batches) and puree until smooth. Pour the soup back into the slow cooker and season with spices and maple syrup.

3. While the soup is cooking in the slow cooker, make the maple roasted chickpeas. Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F. Rinse and drain the chickpeas and pat dry with a towel. Remove the skins by rolling them on the towel. In a small bowl, combine the canola oil, maple syrup, brown sugar, cinnamon, and salt. Place the chickpeas on a large baking sheet. Pour the maple syrup mixture over the chickpeas and toss until chickpeas are well coated. Place in the oven and bake for 40-45 minutes, stirring every 15 minutes or so. Remove from the oven when chickpeas are crunchy.

4. Pour soup into bowls and garnish with maple roasted chickpeas. Serve immediately.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/slow-cooker-butternut-squash-soup-with-maple-roasted-chickpeas/

Black Bean and Quinoa Enchilada Bake BY TWO PEAS

Yield: Serves 8-10

Ingredients:

1 cup uncooked quinoa, rinsed
2 cups water
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 small onion, diced
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 jalapeño, seeds and ribs removed, diced
1 red pepper, seeds removed, diced
1 orange pepper, seeds removed, diced
1 cup corn frozen kernels
Juice of 1 small lime
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 tablespoon chili powder
1/3 cup chopped cilantro
Salt and pepper, to taste
2 (15 oz) cans black beans, drained and rinsed
2 cups red enchilada sauce
2 cups shredded Mexican cheese
Toppings: Sliced green onions, avocado slices, sour cream, optional

Directions:

1. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Grease a 9x13 baking dish with cooking spray and set aside.

2. Add quinoa and water to a medium saucepan and bring to a boil over medium heat. Boil for 5 minutes. Turn the heat to low and simmer for about 15 minutes, or until water is absorbed. Remove from heat and fluff with a fork. Cover quinoa and set aside.

3. In a large skillet, heat the tablespoon of olive oil over medium-high heat. Add the onion, garlic, and jalapeño. Sauté until softened, about 5 minutes. Add in the peppers and corn. Cook for about 3-4 minutes. Add the lime juice, cumin, chili powder, and cilantro. Stir to combine. Season with salt and pepper to taste.

4. In a large bowl, add the cooked quinoa and black beans. Add the sautéed vegetable mixture and stir to combine. Pour in the enchilada sauce and stir. Add 1/2 cup shredded cheese.

5.Pour the black bean and quinoa mixture into the prepared baking dish. Top with remaining shredded cheese. Cover the pan with foil. Bake for 20 minutes, and then remove foil. Bake an additional 10 minutes, or until the cheese is melted and edges are bubbling. Remove from the oven, and let cool for 10 minutes. Garnish with toppings, if desired. Serve warm.

Note-this recipe freezes well! If you need the recipe to be gluten-free make sure you use a gluten-free enchilada sauce.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/black-bean-and-quinoa-enchilada-bake/

Apple and Caramelized Onion Pizza with Pumpkin Seed Pangrattato

Makes one twelve inch pizza

Ingredients

Pizza Dough

1 1/2 cups flour
1/2 cup warm water
1 1/2 teaspoons active dry yeast
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon olive oil

Pizza

2 sweet onions, thinly sliced
2 tablespoons butter
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1 (12 ounce) pumpkin beer or apple cider
salt, to taste
2 honeycrisp or green apples, thinly sliced
8 ounces gruyere cheese, shredded
4 ounces gorgonzola cheese, crumbled
honey, for drizzling (optional)

Pangrattato

4-6 ounces thin sliced prosciutto (omit for a vegetarian dish)
1/2 cup pepitas, toasted (shelled pumpkin seeds)
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
2 tablespoons fresh sage, chopped
salt and pepper, to taste

Instructions

Pizza Dough

1)In a large bowl, combine water and yeast. Mix with a spoon, then let sit until foamy, about 10 minutes. Add in the flour, salt and olive oil stirring with a spoon until the dough comes together but is still sticky.

2)Using your hands, on a floured surface, form the dough into a ball and work the additional 1/2 cup flour into the dough if needed. All of the mixing and kneading can also be done in a stand mixer with the dough hook attachment.

3)Next rub the same bowl with olive oil, then place the dough back inside, turning to coat. Cover with a towel and place in a warm place to rise for about 45 minutes or until doubled in size.

To make The Pizza

1)Preheat the oven to 450 degrees F.

2(Heat a large skillet with high sides over medium-high heat and add the butter. Add the onions + brown sugar and cook about 10 minutes, stirring frequently, until softened. At this point you want to slowly add the beer, let it cook into the onions, add more and let it cook some more. Do this until the beer is gone or the onions are caramelized to your liking and the beer has evaporated.

3)Once the pizza dough is ready, lightly flour a counter. Use your hands or a rolling pin to roll the dough out until you have a flattened disk.

4)Place the pizza on a greased baking sheet and then use your hands to gently tug, pull and push the pizza dough into your desired shape. Add the caramelized onions (you may not need all the onions) and layer on the thinly sliced apples in a single layer (again, you may not need all the apples). Add the gorgonzola and gruyere (use ALL the cheese!).

5)Bake the pizza for 25-30 minutes or until the cheese is all melty and gooey. Remove from the oven and top with the Pangrattato (below). EAT while melty and delicious!

Pangrattato

1)Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

2)Place the prosciutto slices on a baking sheet and bake for 10-15 minutes or until crisp. Remove and allow to cool, and then add to a food processor along with the toasted pumpkin seeds, process until a fine crumb.

3)Add the butter to a large skillet or brazier with high sides. Allow the butter to brown lightly until it smells toasted, about 2 minutes. Now add the crumb mixture. Toast the mixture for about 5 minutes or until the crumbs are golden. Stir in the sage and cook another minute. Season with salt and pepper. Remove the Pangrattato from the skillet and serve atop the pizza.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/apple-and-caramelized-onion-pizza-with-pumpkin-seed-pangrattato/

Spiced Almond Pancakes with Candied Butternut Squash + Maple Butter

Makes about twelve pancakes

Ingredients

Candied Butternut Squash
1 small butternut squash, peeled + cut into small cubes
3 tablespoons unsalted butter
1/4 cup pure maple syrup
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon salt + pepper

Spiced Pancakes

1 cup all-purpose flour
3/4 cup almond flour/meal
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon brown sugar
2 eggs
1-2 tablespoons molasses, depending on your taste (I like using 2 tablespoons)
4 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted
1 cup milk
pure maple syrup, apple slices + toasted almonds, for serving

Maple Butter

1 stick (8 tablespoons butter) salted butter
3 tablespoons pure maple syrup

Instructions

1)Candied Butternut Squash

2)Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.

3)Add the butternut squash, butter, maple syrup, cinnamon, salt + pepper to a baking sheet with sides or a roasting pan. Toss well to combine. Place in the oven and bake for 30-40 minutes or until the squash is tender and caramelized. While roasting, toss the squash around a couple of times to ensure even cooking.

1)Spiced Pancakes

2)In a large mixing bowl combine the flour, almond flour, baking powder, baking soda, cinnamon, ginger, salt and brown sugar. Add the eggs, molasses, butter and milk. Mix the batter until just combined. It's OK if there are lumps in the batter. Cover the batter and set aside for 10 minutes while you make the maple butter.

30Using an electric mixer, beat together the butter and maple syrup until the butter is whipped and fluffy. Spoon into a bowl for serving.

4)When the squash is almost done roasting, heat a large skillet or griddle over medium heat and add butter to melt. Pour about 1/3 cup pancake batter on the center of the hot pan and gently spread the batter to form a circle. Cook until bubbles appear on the surface. Using a spatula, gently flip the pancake over and cook the other side for a minute, or until golden. Repeat with the remaining batter.

5)To serve spread each pancake with a little maple butter and then top with candied butternut squash. Garnish with apple slices + toasted almonds and then finish with a drizzle of maple syrup if desires.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/spiced-almond-pancakes-with-candied-butternut-squash-maple-butter/

Crockpot Butternut Squash Alfredo

Yield: 6 servings

Ingredients:

2 tablespoons salted butter
2 small onions, roughly chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 cup white wine
2 bay leaves
1/4 teaspoon thyme leaves
1/8 teaspoon dried sage
1/4 teaspoon poultry seasoning
salt & pepper, to taste
2 cups chicken or vegetable broth
2 pounds peeled and cubed butternut squash
1/2 cup heavy cream
1/2 cup grated parmesan cheese plus more for garnish
1-1 1/2 pounds pasta

Directions:

1)Preheat crockpot to high.

2)In a medium skillet melt butter over medium heat. Stir in onion and garlic and cook until browned and fragrant, about 3 minutes. Pour in white wine and spices. Simmer 3 minutes. Pour into warmed crockpot along with the 2 cups of broth plus the 2 pounds of squash. Stir, cover and cook 3-4 hours or until squash is very tender.

3)Remove bay leaves from mixture. Using an immersion blender, liquify the squash to create a smooth sauce. Stir in heavy cream and parmesan cheese. Taste and adjust seasoning to your liking. Sauce should be slightly sweet because of the squash. Toss with cooked pasta and serve with extra cheese.

http://www.laurenslatest.com/crockpot-butternut-squash-alfredo/

The Food Lab's Foolproof Onion Rings J. Kenji López-Alt

YIELD: Serves 4

The crispest, lightest onion rings you'll ever taste. Freezing the onions breaks down their cell structure and makes removing the inner membrane of each ring simple. This ensures that the rings are tender and the onion does not pull out of the batter as you bite. A mixture of flour and cornstarch mixed with vodka and beer limits gluten formation, making for a crisper crust.

Special equipment: Wok or Dutch Oven

Ingredients

2 large onions, cut into 1⁄2-inch rounds
2 quarts peanut oil
1 cup all-purpose flour
1⁄2 cup cornstarch
1 teaspoon baking powder
1⁄4 teaspoon baking soda
1⁄2 teaspoon paprika
3/4 cup light-flavored beer (such as PBR or Budweiser), ice-cold
1/4 cup 80-proof vodka
Kosher Salt

Directions

1)Separate the onion rounds into individual rings. Place in a gallon-sized zipper-lock freezer bag and put them in the freezer until completely frozen, at least 1 hour (they can stay in the freezer for up to 1 month).

2)When ready to fry remove the onion rings from the freezer bag, transfer to a bowl, and thaw under tepid running water. Transfer to a rimmed baking sheet lined with a clean kitchen towel or several layers of paper towels and dry the rings thoroughly. Carefully peel off the inner papery membrane from each ring and discard (the rings will be very floppy). Set aside.

3)Preheat the oil to 375°F in a large wok or a Dutch oven over medium-high heat. Combine the flour, cornstarch, baking powder, baking soda, and paprika in a medium bowl and whisk together. Combine the beer and vodka in a small bowl.

4)Slowly add the beer mixture to the flour mixture, whisking constantly until the batter has texture of thick paint (you may not need all of the beer). The batter should leave a trail if you drip it back into the bowl off the whisk. Do not overmix; a few small lumps are OK.

5)Dip one onion ring in the batter, making sure that all surfaces are coated, lift it out, letting the excess batter drip off, and add it to the hot oil by slowly lowering it in with your fingers until just one side is sticking out, then dropping it in. Repeat until half of the rings are in the oil. Fry, flipping the rings halfway through cooking, until they are deep golden brown, about 4 minutes. Transfer the rings to a large mixing bowl lined with paper towels and toss while sprinkling salt over them.

6)The fried rings can be placed on a rack on a rimmed baking sheet and kept hot in a 200°F oven while you fry the remaining rings. Serve the rings immediately.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/09/foolproof-onion-rings-food-lab-recipe.html

Festive Ham Salad with Mustard Vinaigrette

Servings: 4-6

You will need:

+- 200 g green beans
1 small head of broccoli
1 Tbs dried cranberries
+- 400 g smoked pork rashers
1 Tbs butter for frying
2 Tbs toasted pistachio nuts
2 Tbs Parmesan shavings
2 Tbs olive oil
1 Tbs coarse mustard
1 Tbs red wine vinegar
1/2 tsp xylitol (Xylitol /ˈzaɪlɪtɒl/ is a sugar alcohol used as a sweetener)

Directions

1)Steam the beans and broccoli for 5 minutes, then immediately rinse them under ice cold water to retain their crunch.

2)Cut the pork rashers into bite-sized pieces and fry in butter until just golden.

3)Next, make the vinaigrette by mixing the olive oil, mustard, vinegar and xylitol together.

4)Assemble the veggies onto a serving dish, top with the pork rashers and sprinkle with cranberries, Parmesan and pistachios.

5)Dress generously with the vinaigrette.

This salad should be enjoyed at room temperature or slightly warm, not cold.

http://foodiegoesprimal.com/2015/09/28/festive-ham-salad-with-mustard-vinaigrette/

Sunday Morning French Toast 

Makes 6 servings

Ingredients

1 large loaf crusty Italian bread
5 eggs
1¼ cups whole milk
½ cup sugar
2 tablespoons cinnamon
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
4 tablespoons butter, melted
Confectioners sugar, for serving
Maple syrup, for serving

Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 350°F. Lightly grease a 9-by-13-inch casserole dish with nonstick spray.

2. Cut the loaf of bread into ½-inch-thick slices, but dont cut all the way to the bottom (this way, the slices stay attached to each other). Cut the loaf in half and place the halves side by side in the prepared baking dish.

3. In a large bowl, whisk the eggs with the milk to combine. Whisk the sugar and cinnamon together, then add to the eggs. Stir in the vanilla extract.

4. Slowly pour the custard over the bread, taking care to pour in between the slices to fully coat the bread. (If you find large spots uncovered, pour the excess custard out of the casserole and try a second time.)

5. Brush the butter over the top of the bread, then transfer the casserole to the oven. Bake until the top is golden and crisp, 25 to 30 minutes.

6. Let the French toast cool slightly, then finish with a sprinkle of confectioners sugar. Serve with maple syrup.

http://www.purewow.com/recipes/Sunday-Morning-French-Toast

Eggs Baked in Tomatoes

Makes 4 servings

Ingredients

2 tablespoons olive oil
8 medium tomatoes
8 large eggs
¼ cup milk
¼ cup grated Parmesan cheese
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
4 tablespoons chopped fresh herbs (like parsley, thyme, rosemary or a mixture)

Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 375°F. Grease a large, oven-safe skillet with the olive oil.

2. Using a small paring knife, cut around the stems of the tomatoes and remove them. Use a spoon to scoop out all the insides of the tomatoes. (Reserve the insides and use them to make tomato sauce or salsa.)

3. Arrange the tomato shells snugly in the prepared skillet. Crack an egg into each tomato. Top each egg with 1 tablespoon milk and 1 tablespoon Parmesan. Season each egg with salt and pepper.

4. Bake until the tomatoes are tender, the egg whites are set and the yolks are still a little jiggly, 15 to 17 minutes. Let cool 5 minutes and then garnish with the fresh herbs. Serve immediately.

http://www.purewow.com/recipes/Eggs-Baked-in-Tomatoes

Pumpkin Waffles with Steamed Cinnamon Apples

Ingredients:

2 cups flour
1/4 cup brown sugar 
1 Tbsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
1 tsp cinnamon
3/4 tsp ground ginger
3/4 tsp nutmeg
1 1/2 cups buttermilk
3/4 cup cooked pumpkin puree
2 eggs

Steamed Apples:

2 - 3 apples, cored and sliced thinly ( I use Gala with peel on)
1 Tbsp butter
1 Tbsp sugar
1/2 tsp cinnamon

Method:

1.	Cook apples with butter, sugar and cinnamon on low/medium heat, stirring often, for about 5 - 10 minutes, until tender. Keep warm on low heat.

2.	In the meantime, preheat waffle iron.

3.	Combine dry ingredients in mixing bowl.

4.	Add buttermilk, pumpkin and eggs

5.	Beat with hand mixer until well blended. Let batter sit for one or two minutes.

6.	Scoop up (without stirring batter) about 3/4 cup batter and spread on hot waffle iron, leaving room to spread. (amount may vary depending on what kind of waffle iron is used)

7.	Cook each waffle until waffle iron shows done. Carefully lift lid and remove waffles to rack in warm (200 F) oven until ready to serve.

8.	Serve with apples and a drizzle of maple syrup. Yields 5-6 round waffles

Also very good served with Judy's warm caramel bananas

Ingredients

3 Tbsp butter
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup sour cream
2 - 3 medium bananas

Directions

1)Melt butter in saucepan, add sugar stirring until melted.

2)Stir in sour cream and cook one minute.

3)Stir in sliced bananas and serve.

Note about oiling waffle irons: I've heard it said that you train your waffle iron in regard to oiling it. I don't normally oil mine as I don't wipe the inside after I use it. So do whatever you usually do.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2015/10/pumpkin-waffles-with-steamed-cinnamon

The following recipes are what are left of my list of recipes for this week  they are in a mish mash order  but I dont feel like separating them out so I hope you dont mind if I finish this week with a mish mash of recipes.

Apricot chicken with creamy rice

Deliciously tender and succulent apricot chicken and soft creamy rice. Warm and comforting - the perfect family dinner for the cooler winter nights!
Ingredients

12 chicken lovely legs (1.2kg)
2 tbsp vegetable oil
2 large brown onions (400g), sliced thickly
2 tsp finely grated fresh ginger
2 cloves garlic, crushed
3 trimmed celery stalks (300g), chopped finely
425 g canned apricot nectar
1 cup (250ml) water
40 g packaged french onion soup mix
1 cup (200g) calrose rice
30 g baby spinach
1 tbsp finely chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley

Directions

1.	Remove and discard skin from the chicken if necessary. Heat half the oil in a large frying pan over high heat. Cook chicken,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just as well we changed time last week- means KTP starts an hour late. Might piut the summary into my diary!. I forgot to send this to Kate last night and half awake realised I hadn't sent it. So here is my unedited version and Kate will post her section.
ANd now to edit this and add in last nights hopefully in time before editing finishes! Fortunately a short one again.- done easily. David did wonder what I was up to when I suddenly jumped up out of bed and disappeared. He is usually up before me.

*SUMMARY 2/10/15*

*Martina* has gone to London and should move into her new house very soon.

We have heard from *EJS*who has been hit with some really heavy blows thrown by life

Bella home from hospital Saturday! Faith is also home.

*budasha's*kitty has been helped over the rainbow bridge she had become so unwell .

*bubbalove* surgery for cancer early in the week. We have not heard how it went.

*gagesmum* struggling currently. Father had a fender bender but uninjured other than a few small knocks. Mother has had nosebleeds and hypertension this week.

*mags7* has had 3 family deaths recently-feels that it is enough so they can stop now. But has also had some lovely family times. She has been asked to teach 12 teenagers in a local school to knit.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PHOTOS from 2nd October, 2015
1 - *Ask4j* - Mill City museum
5 - *Lurker* - Progress on the green gansey
5 - *Kate* - Viking festival photos
6 - *Swedenme* - Buttons
14 - *Sugarsugar* - Serena
18 - *Gagesmom* - Purple hat
18 - *Ask4j* - Hooded jacket under construction
21 - *Bonnie* - Funny + Cute blanket
23 - *Bonnie* - Slippers & beading on mitts
28 - *Lurker* - 5 days of knitting on the Guernsey
28 - *Swedenme* - Toddler cardigan
29  *Gwen* - Cabled fingerless glove
32 - *Swedenme* - More buttons
36 - *Gagesmom* - More Minion hats
37 - *Bonnie* - Hats for GKs + Shawls
42 - *Lurker* - Growing Guernsey
45 - *Ask4j* - Funny
50 - *Swedenme* - Dinosaur cardigan
53 - *Gagesmom* - Latest Minion hat
57 - *Gwen* - Fingerless gloves
59 - *Lurker* - Scarf for cousin
63 - *Gwen* - Toddler's Monkey Hat 
69 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Patocenzio
70 - *Gwen* - Pillows

RECIPES
2 - *Bonnie* - Oven roasted tomato sauce (link)
7 - *Gwen* - Scotch eggs (links)
63 - *Sam* - The Best Ever Oven Roasted Tomato Sauce

CRAFTS
14 -*Lurker* - Artist who painted in secret (link)
14 - *Gwen* - Russian grafting (link) Also on p.47
17 - *Swedenme* - Trellis vine cowl (link )
30 - *Gwen* - Holy cast on (link)
30 - *Ask4j* - Suzie hoodie + Viking knits (links)
42 - *Bonnie* - Fiery salsa shawl (link)
53 - *Sam* - Duck feet booties (link)

OTHERS
1 - *Ask4j* - Jorvik Viking Centre, York (link)
9 - *Bonnie* - Expulsion of the Acadians (link)


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies for the new tea party, recipes and summary. i am at my sons and at Ally Pally inthe day. Great show as always. Just waiting for my furniture then can settle in my flat. prayers for all in need and best wishes to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how close will you be to your son? is your flat in London? --- sam



martina said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for the new tea party, recipes and summary. i am at my sons and at Ally Pally inthe day. Great show as always. Just waiting for my furniture then can settle in my flat. prayers for all in need and best wishes to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just received this in answer to my pm to her. --- sam

Hi Sam,
Thanks for the good wishes. I (we) have been quite busy lately, as a matter of fact we are in the Rockies visiting family and heading back to Southern California tomorrow, this of course will take us about 1 1/2 days of driving. My DH is scheduled to have double knee repalcement on Oct 21st so we are going to be very busy with appointments and the like. After things settle down a bit I'll rejoin the Tea Party.
Thanks for thinking of me.
Pat


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> how close will you be to your son? is your flat in London? --- sam


I'm just around the corner from Chris. it is Romford which is Essex, part of greater London and closer to my younger son than before. so I am happy with that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

10 Tips For Healthy Exercise In Fibromyalgia

http://www.vitality101.com/health-a-z/10-tips-for-healthy-exercise-in-fibromyalgia


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds great martina. --- sam



martina said:


> I'm just around the corner from Chris. it is Romford which is Essex, part of greater London and closer to my younger son than before. so I am happy with that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you Sam . Some nice recipes there think I might even try a couple . 
Is it still popular among children to collect the baseball/ football cards in America ? 
Thank you Kate and Margaret for the summary 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> I'm just around the corner from Chris. it is Romford which is Essex, part of greater London and closer to my younger son than before. so I am happy with that.


Going to be an Essex girl then 😄
Glad you are having a nice time at the Ally Pally 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

As usual great recipes Sam. I also like your way of thinking....eat dessert first! Also thanks to the Summary Girls/Ladies!. 

DH is headed up to Taco Stand and pick up burritos & tacos for supper. Yum and no cooking!

TTYL!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for another wonderful start to the week. I was thinking about going to the high school football game, but I found out today that I am working tomorrow so I need to be up at 2:30 in the morning. I don't want to be out late tonight. I really want to go to see the marching bands, but I need my rest. I hope to make a game or competition this month. Next month is the musical at the high school which I want to see as well. 

Matthew is working on his card for the card exchange.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone! 
Recipes look fantastic Sam, I'll have to go back through and copy and save though. My u is not working properly so if something I type looks funny, that's probably it, I try to catch it but sometimes it's a miss, think it needs cleaned. 

Hoping that things start to get better for EJS, that Bubbaloves surgery went well and that she is recoving easily, and that Melody's parents are doing fine and that things are settling down for Mel. 

It's just been a busy week here, trying to get stuff done, I forgot to take a pic of my craft room before I started on it, but I did get a walk way through it, I spent more time sorting through boxes, baskets, and other containers, interesting what one finds when doing that job. lol
Ooh, gotta plug in the laptop. 
Hope that everyone is doing well.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Woohoo on the. 1st page.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Woohoo on the. 1st page.


Met up with a friend today who I haven't seen in 9 years. It was awesome. Didn't get any knitting done today but it is ok.

Gage got a scooter from his friend yesterday. So tonight he was outside scooting around.

The clouds are dark and heavy looking. Heard that apparently snow is in the forecast for this weekend in our area. :shock: NOOOOÒOOOOOOOO


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marking my spot before I get kicked off again. KP keeps freezing on me or kicking me off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot before I get kicked off again. KP keeps freezing on me or kicking me off.


Sorry to hear that!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thanks for recipes and fm exercise.
Ladies, thank you for summary.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Met up with a friend today who I haven't seen in 9 years. It was awesome. Didn't get any knitting done today but it is ok.
> 
> Gage got a scooter from his friend yesterday. So tonight he was outside scooting around.
> 
> The clouds are dark and heavy looking. Heard that apparently snow is in the forecast for this weekend in our area. :shock: NOOOOÒOOOOOOOO


Snow, YUCK! Scooter, cool, I bet he was having a ball with that. 
Wonderful that you were able to catch up with your friend, that is always a nice way to spend a day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot before I get kicked off again. KP keeps freezing on me or kicking me off.


You've certainly had your share of internet problems this year, hopefully you'll be able to get on easier once you're across the pond.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> just received this in answer to my pm to her. --- sam
> 
> Hi Sam,
> Thanks for the good wishes. I (we) have been quite busy lately, as a matter of fact we are in the Rockies visiting family and heading back to Southern California tomorrow, this of course will take us about 1 1/2 days of driving. My DH is scheduled to have double knee repalcement on Oct 21st so we are going to be very busy with appointments and the like. After things settle down a bit I'll rejoin the Tea Party.
> ...


Thanks for letting us know, I think about her often, and hope that one of these years we'll actually get to catch up in Yellowstone when we are both there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> I'm just around the corner from Chris. it is Romford which is Essex, part of greater London and closer to my younger son than before. so I am happy with that.


Exciting! It will be so nice for you to be settled and close to your sons.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

guess what - today is national frappe day. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

baseball and football card collecting is alive and well - maybe i should buy stock in the companies that make them. loll

let us know what you think of the recipe after you make it - always nice to get a tasters critique. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam . Some nice recipes there think I might even try a couple .
> Is it still popular among children to collect the baseball/ football cards in America ?
> Thank you Kate and Margaret for the summary
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you melody - way too early for snow. looks like gage enjoys the scooter. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Met up with a friend today who I haven't seen in 9 years. It was awesome. Didn't get any knitting done today but it is ok.
> 
> Gage got a scooter from his friend yesterday. So tonight he was outside scooting around.
> 
> The clouds are dark and heavy looking. Heard that apparently snow is in the forecast for this weekend in our area. :shock: NOOOOÒOOOOOOOO


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you might ask admin was is wrong - maybe they can do something. ---sam



NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot before I get kicked off again. KP keeps freezing on me or kicking me off.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Checking in quickly so I get my updates. Back to finish last week, then here to get started.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you Sam for another Tea Party and to the lovely ladies who always do wonderful summaries for us. I had to chuckle as I read the first recipe: Pumpkin Bread with what sounds like a yummy topping, as I had just cut myself a piece of Pumpkin Roll Cake and it is soooooooo good! Love pumpkin which is a good thing since it is everywhere in the stores. Wishing all a relaxed and joyous weekend.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes and opening Sam the pumpkin recipes sound good!
I see you have snow predicted Melody, were supposed to drop down to the 40s tonight hope snow is far off for us! ;Hope you don't get too much!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> just received this in answer to my pm to her. --- sam
> 
> Hi Sam,
> Thanks for the good wishes. I (we) have been quite busy lately, as a matter of fact we are in the Rockies visiting family and heading back to Southern California tomorrow, this of course will take us about 1 1/2 days of driving. My DH is scheduled to have double knee repalcement on Oct 21st so we are going to be very busy with appointments and the like. After things settle down a bit I'll rejoin the Tea Party.
> ...


I will keep Pat's DH in my thoughts for the double knee replacement .


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks again for a great opening and summaries. I love the recipe selections...with my mouth being sore, I like eating the desserts first as they are usually soft. I love this time of year with all the pumpkin and apple flavors. I was putting some books away and came across a small notebook of my Mom with her handwritten recipes. There were also a couple of recipes from our neighbor (she's also my BIL's mother since one sister married the boy next door; actually on the other side of our 1/2 section farm). One of the recipes is title Boiled Spice cake....I'm going to try it this weekend and post it if it tastes okay. It has the old fashioned brown sugar frosting (penuche?) that I really like.

I've been sleeping the day away...I finally took half of a Tylenol 3 for the tooth/jaw pain. I made sure I ate it with some food so that it wouldn't upset my stomach; but it's had me groggy for the day. I'm not complaining. The oral surgeon that my dentist sent me to was a bit heavy handed in my opinion and the tooth extraction was pretty brutal...not something I want to re-experience. My cheek is all puffy today, but I don't see any bruising yet and I think the pain level will be much better tomorrow as I've only taken 1/2 of a the pain pill all day. I'm hoping to be back to normal tomorrow as I have so many things I need to get done...I'm really backed up here on cleaning, laundry, etc....but I'll start by doing some cooking and baking which are my favorite things to do.

Love to all --- keeping all in my prayers.

Gwen - the pillows are great! Happy Birthday, Pat!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> 10 Tips For Healthy Exercise In Fibromyalgia
> 
> http://www.vitality101.com/health-a-z/10-tips-for-healthy-exercise-in-fibromyalgia


Thanks Sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam . Some nice recipes there think I might even try a couple .
> Is it still popular among children to collect the baseball/ football cards in America ?
> Thank you Kate and Margaret for the summary
> Sonja


Yes, the kids still collect the cards. My DGS loves the Yugio cards. I am not sure that I have spelled that correctly. I have no idea what they are, or what they do with them. I do know he spends hours sorting and rearranging them, spread all over the floor, so Arianna can get into them!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Met up with a friend today who I haven't seen in 9 years. It was awesome. Didn't get any knitting done today but it is ok.
> 
> Gage got a scooter from his friend yesterday. So tonight he was outside scooting around.
> 
> The clouds are dark and heavy looking. Heard that apparently snow is in the forecast for this weekend in our area. :shock: NOOOOÒOOOOOOOO


Isn't it great to catch up with old friends? Gage will love the scooter. I hope you don't get snow this early. Yuck.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot before I get kicked off again. KP keeps freezing on me or kicking me off.


Not good. Have you run a scan on the computer?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks again for a great opening and summaries. I love the recipe selections...with my mouth being sore, I like eating the desserts first as they are usually soft. I love this time of year with all the pumpkin and apple flavors. I was putting some books away and came across a small notebook of my Mom with her handwritten recipes. There were also a couple of recipes from our neighbor (she's also my BIL's mother since one sister married the boy next door; actually on the other side of our 1/2 section farm). One of the recipes is title Boiled Spice cake....I'm going to try it this weekend and post it if it tastes okay. It has the old fashioned brown sugar frosting (penuche?) that I really like.
> 
> I've been sleeping the day away...I finally took half of a Tylenol 3 for the tooth/jaw pain. I made sure I ate it with some food so that it wouldn't upset my stomach; but it's had me groggy for the day. I'm not complaining. The oral surgeon that my dentist sent me to was a bit heavy handed in my opinion and the tooth extraction was pretty brutal...not something I want to re-experience. My cheek is all puffy today, but I don't see any bruising yet and I think the pain level will be much better tomorrow as I've only taken 1/2 of a the pain pill all day. I'm hoping to be back to normal tomorrow as I have so many things I need to get done...I'm really backed up here on cleaning, laundry, etc....but I'll start by doing some cooking and baking which are my favorite things to do.
> 
> ...


OUCH! I certainly hope that it is much better tomorrow, I had an extraction once where they had to crack the root to get it out, not pleasant. 
I need to bake too, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We miss you, Caren, hope the WiFi gets figured out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks again for a great opening and summaries. I love the recipe selections...with my mouth being sore, I like eating the desserts first as they are usually soft. I love this time of year with all the pumpkin and apple flavors. I was putting some books away and came across a small notebook of my Mom with her handwritten recipes. There were also a couple of recipes from our neighbor (she's also my BIL's mother since one sister married the boy next door; actually on the other side of our 1/2 section farm). One of the recipes is title Boiled Spice cake....I'm going to try it this weekend and post it if it tastes okay. It has the old fashioned brown sugar frosting (penuche?) that I really like.
> 
> I've been sleeping the day away...I finally took half of a Tylenol 3 for the tooth/jaw pain. I made sure I ate it with some food so that it wouldn't upset my stomach; but it's had me groggy for the day. I'm not complaining. The oral surgeon that my dentist sent me to was a bit heavy handed in my opinion and the tooth extraction was pretty brutal...not something I want to re-experience. My cheek is all puffy today, but I don't see any bruising yet and I think the pain level will be much better tomorrow as I've only taken 1/2 of a the pain pill all day. I'm hoping to be back to normal tomorrow as I have so many things I need to get done...I'm really backed up here on cleaning, laundry, etc....but I'll start by doing some cooking and baking which are my favorite things to do.
> 
> ...


Ouch. Don't forget your ice. When DH had his last 3 pulled, they even gave him a small round reusable ice pack. Be sure to take it easy for a few days. You don't want to over exert and get the blood flow really pumping.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hope I can stay awake long enough to post this one.

Hey, Noni. It's good to ''see'' you again. How are things going for you and DH?

Aurora rolled in about 5:20 am and then I couldn't get comfortable and go back to sleep. So, I got up at about 7:15 and have been on the go ever since. I've cleaned the downstairs bathroom (thrill of my day. . . . NOT!) Stripped my bed and remade it, washed 4 or 5 loads of laundry for Tim and us, worked up a half-case of celery for the freezer, put the chuck roast into the slow cooker with a package of dry onion soup mix and a cup of burgundy wine and several potato halves on top, got the rest of the supper meal onto the table and then cleaned up the kitchen afterwards.

In between all that I got Tim from school, made snacks for him and Aurora after he and I got home and prepped the last of the okra for the freezer before I turned out the lights and decided to sit down for a bit.

Good heavens!! No wonder I'm tired.

Y'all take care and play nicely together. I'll see you all tomorrow.

Susan has not been feeling well this week and was greatly concerned that she might be pregnant. (She turns 40 in a few weeks.) Thank God, it turns out that she is having gall bladder problems and will have a scan next week and then have her tubes tied when the surgery is done for the gall bladder.

She is a much happier camper now, as you can imagine.

I'm getting 'way too old for taking on another baby.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I am caught up. Hands and jaw are achy for some reason. Well, the hands I can understand. DGS, Damien (12), Arianna's big brother, had asked me a few weeks ago to make him a red slouchy beanie. He wants to be Papa Smurf for Halloween. I have been working on it a lot. I finished it last night. Today, after school, they came over to try it on. It was huge on him, kept sliding down over his face. So I unpicked the ends I had woven in (should have waited, and knew it when I did it), and we pulled it out. He had fun pulling it out while I used the ball winder. I have started over, and have a little over an inch done on it. 

Tomorrow is the knitting circle retreat. We will all gather for the day. Most bring something to share for lunch, and the circle provides doughnuts, bagels, and coffee. I made cabbage and noodles tonight after we came home from fish dinner. It should be cool enough to put in the refrigerator by now, and I will put it in the crock pot in the morning. I can plug it in there, and will turn it on high for a bit to get it hot. If I get moving in time, I will warm it before I leave to get it started. 

I have a bunch of potatoes. We will need to get them used soon. Does anyone have a good potato soup recipe that takes regular potatoes, not frozen hash browns? When we were in Pennsylvania, we bought a 50# bag that had been dug the day before. Yummy red skins! We have shared with the kids, but we can all only use so many.

Sam, the recipes sound good, and when I have the energy, I will be trying a few. Margaret and Kate, thanks for the summaries. I always find myself going back to see something that seems like I missed.

The FM article hit home. Most days I do fine, not nearly as bad as so many with it, but do have my days. I am learning that those days I have to just stop when my body wants to shut down, instead of pushing myself. I am also learning to say NO. This usually happens when I have been running more than usual, or when we are on the road and doing a lot in a few days, or DH will see a good buy on meat, and decide we have to buy it now, and package it for the freezer. And that is usually when we have other things going, and I don't really have time to fool with it to begin with. And as I am learning to say No, he is learning how my body is functioning with the FM on those days, where before, I pushed on, and made things worse. This past year, he has seen me struggle to make my legs move to walk. Once I get moving, it may be slow, but I can keep going. Or just plain to exhausted to do anything. Those bad days are few and far between, thankfully. I have a friend who has tried everything there is to try for hers. She is now on experimental medication, mixed specially for her. For her, it is not "will she be in pain today, but how much pain today" She does keep busy, but some days just can't do anything. I am thankful that I am not to that point. 

I think I will read for a bit, then I am off to bed. Prayers for you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hope I can stay awake long enough to post this one.
> 
> Hey, Noni. It's good to ''see'' you again. How are things going for you and DH?
> 
> ...


Joy, how do you freeze your celery? I would like to harvest my celery and keep it to use, but wasn't sure how it would do frozen, and canning just didn't sound appealing. 
I bet you are tired, you and Mary sure get a lot done in a day. 
LOL! I know exactly how Susan feels, I felt the same way several months ago, I think it was just stress making things wonky though, the day after I took a test everything went back to normal, go figure. lolol
Awe, but they are so cute.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hope I can stay awake long enough to post this one.
> 
> Hey, Noni. It's good to ''see'' you again. How are things going for you and DH?
> 
> ...


No wonder you are fighting to stay awake! What do you do with the celery for the freezer? The roast sound good. I am glad that Susan is not pregnant if she doesn't wish to be, though not glad that she is having gall bladder issues, and will need surgery. Sleep well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I am caught up. Hands and jaw are achy for some reason. Well, the hands I can understand. DGS, Damien (12), Arianna's big brother, had asked me a few weeks ago to make him a red slouchy beanie. He wants to be Papa Smurf for Halloween. I have been working on it a lot. I finished it last night. Today, after school, they came over to try it on. It was huge on him, kept sliding down over his face. So I unpicked the ends I had woven in (should have waited, and knew it when I did it), and we pulled it out. He had fun pulling it out while I used the ball winder. I have started over, and have a little over an inch done on it.
> 
> Tomorrow is the knitting circle retreat. We will all gather for the day. Most bring something to share for lunch, and the circle provides doughnuts, bagels, and coffee. I made cabbage and noodles tonight after we came home from fish dinner. It should be cool enough to put in the refrigerator by now, and I will put it in the crock pot in the morning. I can plug it in there, and will turn it on high for a bit to get it hot. If I get moving in time, I will warm it before I leave to get it started.
> 
> ...


Maybe your jaw pain is in sympathy to Jeanettes, I hope that it is nothing else anyway. 
FM is so hard on you all that have it, you really can only listen to your body on any given day and only do what you can. I hope that you never get that bad. I feel for your friend, I hope that the meds work well for her and she can have pain free days. 
Too bad on the hat, nice though that your helper was enjoying the ripping out. 
Have a good night.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Woohoo on the. 1st page.


Only just!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot before I get kicked off again. KP keeps freezing on me or kicking me off.


Maybe when you move it will behave again!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks again for a great opening and summaries. I love the recipe selections...with my mouth being sore, I like eating the desserts first as they are usually soft. I love this time of year with all the pumpkin and apple flavors. I was putting some books away and came across a small notebook of my Mom with her handwritten recipes. There were also a couple of recipes from our neighbor (she's also my BIL's mother since one sister married the boy next door; actually on the other side of our 1/2 section farm). One of the recipes is title Boiled Spice cake....I'm going to try it this weekend and post it if it tastes okay. It has the old fashioned brown sugar frosting (penuche?) that I really like.
> 
> I've been sleeping the day away...I finally took half of a Tylenol 3 for the tooth/jaw pain. I made sure I ate it with some food so that it wouldn't upset my stomach; but it's had me groggy for the day. I'm not complaining. The oral surgeon that my dentist sent me to was a bit heavy handed in my opinion and the tooth extraction was pretty brutal...not something I want to re-experience. My cheek is all puffy today, but I don't see any bruising yet and I think the pain level will be much better tomorrow as I've only taken 1/2 of a the pain pill all day. I'm hoping to be back to normal tomorrow as I have so many things I need to get done...I'm really backed up here on cleaning, laundry, etc....but I'll start by doing some cooking and baking which are my favorite things to do.
> 
> ...


Hope you are feeling better soon.
I've been fortunate so far- the two extractions I have had have been easy and no after effects.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, laptop is in need of juice, so going to shut it down for the night. 
Good night all, sweet dreams.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, laptop is in need of juice, so going to shut it down for the night.
> Good night all, sweet dreams.


Sleep well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, I believe resting before exhaustion sets in minimizes fm flare. I also think Paleolithic gluten free diet helps. I was taking 50 mg of Lyrica four times a day. Now take 50 mg once a day in evening. I find change of seasons and low atmospheric pressure effect fm pain. You might research Dr. Perlmutter, he has done some interesting work with autoimmune diseases.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Just a quick hello to everyone from Nicho in Sydney. Sorry, I'm too far behind to comment on your news but just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you even if I'm not posting.

A little stressed right now. Less than 24 hours to go and we are still not packed. Clothes all over the bedroom right now. I guess that means we will throw them in a suitcase before we fall into bed tonight. Biggest stress was collating the tax stuff for the accountant but I have just sealed the envelope so it can be posted this afternoon. Any problems will have to wait till we get back in mid November.

Excited to be meeting Paula, Caren, Daralene and Gwen soon- really looking forward to talking to you all in the flesh!

Will finish by posting some photos from 2 weeks ago when DH and I took a friend who was visiting from Nevada to the coast south of Sydney for a few days. Weather was sensational and scenery fabulous. I hope you enjoy them.

Will post when I can while we are traveling but it won't be too often. So take care, stay well and play nice. Hugs to all from
Denise


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, the craft room after making s pathway, I'd also already cleared out 2 totes, several little plastic containers of stuff, and about 10 or 12 shoeboxes of stuff that came from my grandparents, oh, and 4 or 5 baskets that came from my aunts. I have a bunch of stuff I sorted and carried to the basement to bring to KAP.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Denise, the photos are beautiful.
Forgot to say, have a great trip, safe travels, and so cool that you get to meet with several TPers while you're here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for another amazing selection of recipes. I love pumpkin & have lots in the freezer so must try some of those recipes. 
I've never heard of honey granules, are they common in other areas
Kate & Margaret, thanks for all the work you do making the summaries
Ohio Joy, I don't know how you get so much done. Sorry Susan is unwell, I'm glad she knows the cause & will get it looked after soon. Okra isn't something we have here. What do you do with it?
Rookie, hope your mouth is better soon, no fun bring in pain.
Nicho, I hope you have a great vacation. Thanks for sharing the beautiful pictures from your part if the world.

I had a visit from my Aunt from BC this afternoon, she was going to come last night when I was out but managed to find time today before she was heading home .
DH got the rest of the canola done today & is back helping our neighbour again tonight.
I hope he can take a break at supper time tomorrow for our Thanksgiving turkey supper.
I took some photos of harvesting yesterday, I thought it might interest some if you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, the craft room after making s pathway, I'd also already cleared out 2 totes, several little plastic containers of stuff, and about 10 or 12 shoeboxes of stuff that came from my grandparents, oh, and 4 or 5 baskets that came from my aunts. I have a bunch of stuff I sorted and carried to the basement to bring to KAP.


I'm so glad to see I'm not the only one who has a room crammed with stuff for crafts. I really need to dig through mine & tidy up some day but I think that will be after the snow flies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just a quick hello to everyone from Nicho in Sydney. Sorry, I'm too far behind to comment on your news but just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you even if I'm not posting.
> 
> A little stressed right now. Less than 24 hours to go and we are still not packed. Clothes all over the bedroom right now. I guess that means we will throw them in a suitcase before we fall into bed tonight. Biggest stress was collating the tax stuff for the accountant but I have just sealed the envelope so it can be posted this afternoon. Any problems will have to wait till we get back in mid November.
> 
> ...


Do enjoy your travels! lovely photos.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for another amazing selection of recipes. I love pumpkin & have lots in the freezer so must try some of those recipes.
> I've never heard of honey granules, are they common in other areas
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for all the work you do making the summaries
> Ohio Joy, I don't know how you get so much done. Sorry Susan is unwell, I'm glad she knows the cause & will get it looked after soon. Okra isn't something we have here. What do you do with it?
> ...


It is always of interest to see other's reality!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot before I get kicked off again. KP keeps freezing on me or kicking me off.


Are you using an iPad Caren because all KPers using them have been having trouble me included even had a PM from admin about it , seems to be a lot better now though 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

81brighteyes said:


> Thank you Sam for another Tea Party and to the lovely ladies who always do wonderful summaries for us. I had to chuckle as I read the first recipe: Pumpkin Bread with what sounds like a yummy topping, as I had just cut myself a piece of Pumpkin Roll Cake and it is soooooooo good! Love pumpkin which is a good thing since it is everywhere in the stores. Wishing all a relaxed and joyous weekend.


Would you believe me if I said I have never tasted pumpkin . Keep saying to myself i am going to make something with pumpkin in just to try it but I never do . 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

U


gagesmom said:


> Met up with a friend today who I haven't seen in 9 years. It was awesome. Didn't get any knitting done today but it is ok.
> 
> Gage got a scooter from his friend yesterday. So tonight he was outside scooting around.
> 
> The clouds are dark and heavy looking. Heard that apparently snow is in the forecast for this weekend in our area. :shock: NOOOOÒOOOOOOOO


No you definitley do not want snow it makes the winter feel way to long if snow arrives early 
Gage looks like he is having fun , and I'm glad to hear you had some fun too 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Denise hope you have a great trip- the others can help keep us up to date of your progress.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks again for a great opening and summaries. I love the recipe selections...with my mouth being sore, I like eating the desserts first as they are usually soft. I love this time of year with all the pumpkin and apple flavors. I was putting some books away and came across a small notebook of my Mom with her handwritten recipes. There were also a couple of recipes from our neighbor (she's also my BIL's mother since one sister married the boy next door; actually on the other side of our 1/2 section farm). One of the recipes is title Boiled Spice cake....I'm going to try it this weekend and post it if it tastes okay. It has the old fashioned brown sugar frosting (penuche?) that I really like.
> 
> I've been sleeping the day away...I finally took half of a Tylenol 3 for the tooth/jaw pain. I made sure I ate it with some food so that it wouldn't upset my stomach; but it's had me groggy for the day. I'm not complaining. The oral surgeon that my dentist sent me to was a bit heavy handed in my opinion and the tooth extraction was pretty brutal...not something I want to re-experience. My cheek is all puffy today, but I don't see any bruising yet and I think the pain level will be much better tomorrow as I've only taken 1/2 of a the pain pill all day. I'm hoping to be back to normal tomorrow as I have so many things I need to get done...I'm really backed up here on cleaning, laundry, etc....but I'll start by doing some cooking and baking which are my favorite things to do.
> 
> ...


Hope you managed to get a good nights sleep Rookie and that you wake up feeling lots better 
I hate the dentists more so as I've got older 😖
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, the kids still collect the cards. My DGS loves the Yugio cards. I am not sure that I have spelled that correctly. I have no idea what they are, or what they do with them. I do know he spends hours sorting and rearranging them, spread all over the floor, so Arianna can get into them!


Does grandson not appreciate little sisters help 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Hope I can stay awake long enough to post this one.
> 
> Hey, Noni. It's good to ''see'' you again. How are things going for you and DH?
> 
> ...


Hope you too got a good nights rest Joy after all that work 
Glad your daughter is a much happier camper even though she is having gall bladder problems hope she feels better soon 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, the craft room after making s pathway, I'd also already cleared out 2 totes, several little plastic containers of stuff, and about 10 or 12 shoeboxes of stuff that came from my grandparents, oh, and 4 or 5 baskets that came from my aunts. I have a bunch of stuff I sorted and carried to the basement to bring to KAP.


Could do with a tidy up couldn't it? Anyone looking at mine would say the same thing- one day I will get organised. But right now I am knitting a rabbit- hoping to make it look like peter Rabbit. Vicky is having a non-baby shower next Saturday and all they want are our favourite books. I decided to take a grandmother to bes prerogative and make one of the mother to bes favourite literary characters from childhood.

A couple of things I have finished recently. Both patterns are from Melissa at Stranded in Oz. One hasn't come up yet on my Photos so the socks will need to wait. The edge in Melissas vesrion was moss/seed stitch but as you see I chose to add a contrast to lift it a bit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy jeanette - hope it works great during the night so you wake up back in the pinkl. i have several recipes in my mother's handwriting - wish i could cook like her - especially her pies. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks again for a great opening and summaries. I love the recipe selections...with my mouth being sore, I like eating the desserts first as they are usually soft. I love this time of year with all the pumpkin and apple flavors. I was putting some books away and came across a small notebook of my Mom with her handwritten recipes. There were also a couple of recipes from our neighbor (she's also my BIL's mother since one sister married the boy next door; actually on the other side of our 1/2 section farm). One of the recipes is title Boiled Spice cake....I'm going to try it this weekend and post it if it tastes okay. It has the old fashioned brown sugar frosting (penuche?) that I really like.
> 
> I've been sleeping the day away...I finally took half of a Tylenol 3 for the tooth/jaw pain. I made sure I ate it with some food so that it wouldn't upset my stomach; but it's had me groggy for the day. I'm not complaining. The oral surgeon that my dentist sent me to was a bit heavy handed in my opinion and the tooth extraction was pretty brutal...not something I want to re-experience. My cheek is all puffy today, but I don't see any bruising yet and I think the pain level will be much better tomorrow as I've only taken 1/2 of a the pain pill all day. I'm hoping to be back to normal tomorrow as I have so many things I need to get done...I'm really backed up here on cleaning, laundry, etc....but I'll start by doing some cooking and baking which are my favorite things to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we've already been through those - i think alex still plays with his. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Yes, the kids still collect the cards. My DGS loves the Yugio cards. I am not sure that I have spelled that correctly. I have no idea what they are, or what they do with them. I do know he spends hours sorting and rearranging them, spread all over the floor, so Arianna can get into them!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what does frozen celery taste like - i would think it would be pretty much water. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Hope I can stay awake long enough to post this one.
> 
> Hey, Noni. It's good to ''see'' you again. How are things going for you and DH?
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Would you believe me if I said I have never tasted pumpkin . Keep saying to myself i am going to make something with pumpkin in just to try it but I never do .
> Sonja


We roast it and have it with roasts. Cut it in big chunks and cook it with the potato. Actually use it in all sorts of things-usually savoury other than Pumpkin Scones. Pumpkin soup is really nice as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i sautee maybe two onions - along with a bunch of celery that i have sliced crosswise maybe an eighth of an inch - the potatoes diced maybe an inch square. put everything together and cook until the potatoes are just past the el dente stage - you want them firm but not half raw. drain off all water - i like using half and half but you can use plain milk - depending on how much juice you like is how much milk you use - heat warm - serve with tiny diced raw onion to sprinkly on top. it really is the kind of thing you don't need a recipe for. the main thing is to have enough onion and celery. i sometimes will shred a carrot or two and saute with the celery and onion. it is my favorite soup. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Well, I am caught up. Hands and jaw are achy for some reason. Well, the hands I can understand. DGS, Damien (12), Arianna's big brother, had asked me a few weeks ago to make him a red slouchy beanie. He wants to be Papa Smurf for Halloween. I have been working on it a lot. I finished it last night. Today, after school, they came over to try it on. It was huge on him, kept sliding down over his face. So I unpicked the ends I had woven in (should have waited, and knew it when I did it), and we pulled it out. He had fun pulling it out while I used the ball winder. I have started over, and have a little over an inch done on it.
> 
> Tomorrow is the knitting circle retreat. We will all gather for the day. Most bring something to share for lunch, and the circle provides doughnuts, bagels, and coffee. I made cabbage and noodles tonight after we came home from fish dinner. It should be cool enough to put in the refrigerator by now, and I will put it in the crock pot in the morning. I can plug it in there, and will turn it on high for a bit to get it hot. If I get moving in time, I will warm it before I leave to get it started.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Would you believe me if I said I have never tasted pumpkin . Keep saying to myself i am going to make something with pumpkin in just to try it but I never do .
> Sonja


Yes, because my mum at 46 had never eaten a pumpkin in Britain- not until we got to NZ, and then she was incensed because she considered it 'cattle food'- mind you she never wanted to come here- so quite possibly culture shock was part of the issue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Could do with a tidy up couldn't it? Anyone looking at mine would say the same thing- one day I will get organised. But right now I am knitting a rabbit- hoping to make it look like peter Rabbit. Vicky is having a non-baby shower next Saturday and all they want are our favourite books. I decided to take a grandmother to bes prerogative and make one of the mother to bes favourite literary characters from childhood.
> 
> A couple of things I have finished recently. Both patterns are from Melissa at Stranded in Oz. One hasn't come up yet on my Photos so the socks will need to wait. The edge in Melissas vesrion was moss/seed stitch but as you see I chose to add a contrast to lift it a bit.


That is odd, I clearly recall seeing these before!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a wonderful and safe trip nicho - hope you take a lot of pictures to share with us when you get home. the pictures were wonderful - the water is so blue. --- sam



nicho said:


> Just a quick hello to everyone from Nicho in Sydney. Sorry, I'm too far behind to comment on your news but just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you even if I'm not posting.
> 
> A little stressed right now. Less than 24 hours to go and we are still not packed. Clothes all over the bedroom right now. I guess that means we will throw them in a suitcase before we fall into bed tonight. Biggest stress was collating the tax stuff for the accountant but I have just sealed the envelope so it can be posted this afternoon. Any problems will have to wait till we get back in mid November.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you're doing it and not me. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Okay, the craft room after making s pathway, I'd also already cleared out 2 totes, several little plastic containers of stuff, and about 10 or 12 shoeboxes of stuff that came from my grandparents, oh, and 4 or 5 baskets that came from my aunts. I have a bunch of stuff I sorted and carried to the basement to bring to KAP.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

make the pumpkin pie on the label of the pumpkin can - it is really good except you could add a bit more spice than what it calls for. i usually buy my crust. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Would you believe me if I said I have never tasted pumpkin . Keep saying to myself i am going to make something with pumpkin in just to try it but I never do .
> Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> make the pumpkin pie on the label of the pumpkin can - it is really good except you could add a bit more spice than what it calls for. i usually buy my crust. --- sam


Not sure if you can buy pumpkin in a tin in Britain, Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the cape is lovely margaret - i do like the edging. --- sam



darowil said:


> Could do with a tidy up couldn't it? Anyone looking at mine would say the same thing- one day I will get organised. But right now I am knitting a rabbit- hoping to make it look like peter Rabbit. Vicky is having a non-baby shower next Saturday and all they want are our favourite books. I decided to take a grandmother to bes prerogative and make one of the mother to bes favourite literary characters from childhood.
> 
> A couple of things I have finished recently. Both patterns are from Melissa at Stranded in Oz. One hasn't come up yet on my Photos so the socks will need to wait. The edge in Melissas vesrion was moss/seed stitch but as you see I chose to add a contrast to lift it a bit.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot before I get kicked off again. KP keeps freezing on me or kicking me off.


Did you get a PM from Admin about iPads doing this with KP? I did, but (touch wood!) I haven't had any problems, but others must have.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Denise hope you have a great trip- the others can help keep us up to date of your progress.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is odd, I clearly recall seeing these before!


Actually you are right- I totally forgot I had posted them but now that you say that I remember. But when I find the lost sock photos I'm sure I haven't posted them here- only on Ravelry (and actually someone else posted them!).
Still not coming up when I click on choose file but when I look under Photos they are there. Maybe tomorrow when the computer has had a sleep it will co-operate


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure if you can buy pumpkin in a tin in Britain, Sam.


Boil it then mash it( don't add anything to the pumpkin when mashing) and you have fresh 'tinned' pumpkin.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Did you get a PM from Admin about iPads doing this with KP? I did, but (touch wood!) I haven't had any problems, but others must have.


I did-KP is always very slow on the ipad unlike the computer (or other places like email). So much so that I avoid using it normally. Should try it again to see if any change.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I believe resting before exhaustion sets in minimizes fm flare. I also think Paleolithic gluten free diet helps. I was taking 50 mg of Lyrica four times a day. Now take 50 mg once a day in evening. I find change of seasons and low atmospheric pressure effect fm pain. You might research Dr. Perlmutter, he has done some interesting work with autoimmune diseases.


Tammi I hope you have lots and lots of very good days for many years to come 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Denise, the photos are beautiful.
> Forgot to say, have a great trip, safe travels, and so cool that you get to meet with several TPers while you're here.


Beautiful pictures Denise especially the waterfall one , I would love something like that on one of my walls although it did make my stomach flip when I first looked at it , a long way down 
Hope you have a fantastic time in America 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for another amazing selection of recipes. I love pumpkin & have lots in the freezer so must try some of those recipes.
> I've never heard of honey granules, are they common in other areas
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for all the work you do making the summaries
> Ohio Joy, I don't know how you get so much done. Sorry Susan is unwell, I'm glad she knows the cause & will get it looked after soon. Okra isn't something we have here. What do you do with it?
> ...


Interested me Bonnie , love seeing pictures of where everyone lives or what everyone is doing now I can imagine how vast the land is and the picture of the trees is beautiful 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, the craft room after making s pathway, I'd also already cleared out 2 totes, several little plastic containers of stuff, and about 10 or 12 shoeboxes of stuff that came from my grandparents, oh, and 4 or 5 baskets that came from my aunts. I have a bunch of stuff I sorted and carried to the basement to bring to KAP.


I love your craft room Kaye even if it is messy it's got all lovely craft items in there that I would spend hours going through and looking at . Look forward to seeing pictures of your progress 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> We roast it and have it with roasts. Cut it in big chunks and cook it with the potato. Actually use it in all sorts of things-usually savoury other than Pumpkin Scones. Pumpkin soup is really nice as well.


Thank you Margaret think I will try that


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, because my mum at 46 had never eaten a pumpkin in Britain- not until we got to NZ, and then she was incensed because she considered it 'cattle food'- mind you she never wanted to come here- so quite possibly culture shock was part of the issue.


You just don't see pumpkin here apart from now as it's coming up to Halloween 
my mother was like that she never wanted to be in Sweden and once my dad died she gave up all pretence of living there and spent more time visiting England . After a while we used to say she was visiting us 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> make the pumpkin pie on the label of the pumpkin can - it is really good except you could add a bit more spice than what it calls for. i usually buy my crust. --- sam


Don't get pumpkin in a can here Sam , only pumpkin item I see is fresh pumpkins which are sold this time of year and are bought to make lanterns 
may as well buy one as they are fairly cheap and have a go at some recipe
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure if you can buy pumpkin in a tin in Britain, Sam.


You are right Julie I've never seen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Did you get a PM from Admin about iPads doing this with KP? I did, but (touch wood!) I haven't had any problems, but others must have.


I definitely had problems think it was something to do with when you updated the iPad


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Actually you are right- I totally forgot I had posted them but now that you say that I remember. But when I find the lost sock photos I'm sure I haven't posted them here- only on Ravelry (and actually someone else posted them!).
> Still not coming up when I click on choose file but when I look under Photos they are there. Maybe tomorrow when the computer has had a sleep it will co-operate


Better luck with it, when you have both slept!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Boil it then mash it( don't add anything to the pumpkin when mashing) and you have fresh 'tinned' pumpkin.


Which is how I would normally do it- this year's pumpkins were very tasteless- possibly because of the drought.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You just don't see pumpkin here apart from now as it's coming up to Halloween
> my mother was like that she never wanted to be in Sweden and once my dad died she gave up all pretence of living there and spent more time visiting England . After a while we used to say she was visiting us
> Sonja


Whereas they are a real winter staple here!
I recall how your mum in effect abandoned you. I used to wish mum had stayed in Britain she was so miserable here at first- but she got used to it and learned that Maori were people like everyone else and not to be feared. In our little community Maori were the majority.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are right Julie I've never seen


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe when you move it will behave again!


That would be nice, even better if it behaves right away. I haven't been able to post photos from my iPhone since I got it. I did get a pm from admin, I told them about. I haven't been on my iPad to check it out yet though, the wifi wasn't working very well yesterday even the laptop wasn't staying connected.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just a quick hello to everyone from Nicho in Sydney. Sorry, I'm too far behind to comment on your news but just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you even if I'm not posting.
> 
> A little stressed right now. Less than 24 hours to go and we are still not packed. Clothes all over the bedroom right now. I guess that means we will throw them in a suitcase before we fall into bed tonight. Biggest stress was collating the tax stuff for the accountant but I have just sealed the envelope so it can be posted this afternoon. Any problems will have to wait till we get back in mid November.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to meeting you too, Jamie is as well. She put in for time off and has the day off from work.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, the craft room after making s pathway, I'd also already cleared out 2 totes, several little plastic containers of stuff, and about 10 or 12 shoeboxes of stuff that came from my grandparents, oh, and 4 or 5 baskets that came from my aunts. I have a bunch of stuff I sorted and carried to the basement to bring to KAP.


My craft room used to look like that, only not always so tidy after the kids/grands had been in it. Now what is left is in bins in storage for now. There are some very happy ladies that knit/crochet for charities here they have gotten a large portion of my yarn.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for another amazing selection of recipes. I love pumpkin & have lots in the freezer so must try some of those recipes.
> I've never heard of honey granules, are they common in other areas
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for all the work you do making the summaries
> Ohio Joy, I don't know how you get so much done. Sorry Susan is unwell, I'm glad she knows the cause & will get it looked after soon. Okra isn't something we have here. What do you do with it?
> ...


I have just bought some honey granules at one of the local stores, first time I've seen them. 
The farms around here are so small in comparision to yours. Always nice to see photos of where others live.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Whereas they are a real winter staple here!
> I recall how your mum in effect abandoned you. I used to wish mum had stayed in Britain she was so miserable here at first- but she got used to it and learned that Maori were people like everyone else and not to be feared. In our little community Maori were the majority.


I suppose it's the Unknown and your mum did travel to the other side of the world leaving behind all family and friends it must have been hard especially without all of the technology of today with many ways to keep in touch 
We on the other hand didn't miss much mother wasn't very good at being a mother , she wasn't bad just not the motherly type and if any of us ever thought she would change when the grandchildren came along well we were delusional 😄


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone. Thanks Sam and ladies for a great start yet again.  

Now back to page 1.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are you using an iPad Caren because all KPers using them have been having trouble me included even had a PM from admin about it , seems to be a lot better now though
> Sonja


I am using my iPhone because the ipad would freeze up or only post part of the page, kick me off. This was only happening on KP. I also have not done the update on either my iPhone or iPad, this has been happening since I got them last year. Sometimes I could read but, not post it gets very frustrating.

On the subject of pumpkin check Selfridges and Waitrose. When I was in London with Jamie we also saw canned pumpkin at Sainsbury's in the imports isle. Can't remember if it was the USA or Canada section. I like to check out those isles to see what is there for fun. Our UK area is sad, but thankfully I can go to Canada to get most of my favorites.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I suppose it's the Unknown and your mum did travel to the other side of the world leaving behind all family and friends it must have been hard especially without all of the technology of today with many ways to keep in touch
> We on the other hand didn't miss much mother wasn't very good at being a mother , she wasn't bad just not the motherly type and if any of us ever thought she would change when the grandchildren came along well we were delusional 😄


I can understand the upheaval mum went through, you are quite right about the lack of technology- we used to live for the aerograms from 'home', and I was in the habit of listening to the BBC News on the radio, that and the 'Archers' I used to listen to. I remember meeting people who had lived here 5 or more years and thinking that that was an eternity. Mum was 46 when we got here- I met Fale at 46, and moved up from Christchurch, but that was quite different because that was my choice.
Odd how some folk just don't have that mothering instinct.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what does frozen celery taste like - i would think it would be pretty much water. --- sam


It still tastes very much of celery, just watery. I use it for cooking mostly but have on occasion thawed it and chopped it fine for in tuna and chicken salad and egg salad. Just remember to drain it before adding it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> We roast it and have it with roasts. Cut it in big chunks and cook it with the potato. Actually use it in all sorts of things-usually savoury other than Pumpkin Scones. Pumpkin soup is really nice as well.


All this talk about pumpkin is making me hungry. I must ask my sis for her pumpkin soup recipe.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I am using my iPhone because the ipad would freeze up or only post part of the page, kick me off. This was only happening on KP. I also have not done the update on either my iPhone or iPad, this has been happening since I got them last year. Sometimes I could read but, not post it gets very frustrating.
> 
> On the subject of pumpkin check Selfridges and Waitrose. When I was in London with Jamie we also saw canned pumpkin at Sainsbury's in the imports isle. Can't remember if it was the USA or Canada section. I like to check out those isles to see what is there for fun. Our UK area is sad, but thankfully I can go to Canada to get most of my favorites.


 Mine as only been playing up for a couple of weeks and only with kp I've been ready to throw it out the window don't think it would have lasted a year 😄
I was thinking about the import isle in the supermarket I go to but I think it's 
Mainly European and Asian specialities but I'm heading out that way so I will take a look
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Just a quick hello to everyone from Nicho in Sydney. Sorry, I'm too far behind to comment on your news but just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you even if I'm not posting.
> 
> A little stressed right now. Less than 24 hours to go and we are still not packed. Clothes all over the bedroom right now. I guess that means we will throw them in a suitcase before we fall into bed tonight. Biggest stress was collating the tax stuff for the accountant but I have just sealed the envelope so it can be posted this afternoon. Any problems will have to wait till we get back in mid November.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous photos Denise.... have a fantastic trip!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for another amazing selection of recipes. I love pumpkin & have lots in the freezer so must try some of those recipes.
> I've never heard of honey granules, are they common in other areas
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for all the work you do making the summaries
> Ohio Joy, I don't know how you get so much done. Sorry Susan is unwell, I'm glad she knows the cause & will get it looked after soon. Okra isn't something we have here. What do you do with it?
> ...


Thanks for sharing Bonnie and I love your pear tree. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Would you believe me if I said I have never tasted pumpkin . Keep saying to myself i am going to make something with pumpkin in just to try it but I never do .
> Sonja


Really? Never? I love roasted pumpkin. And pumpkin soup too. Next time you do a roast pop some pieces in with the vegies... you might be surprised and love it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We roast it and have it with roasts. Cut it in big chunks and cook it with the potato. Actually use it in all sorts of things-usually savoury other than Pumpkin Scones. Pumpkin soup is really nice as well.


LOL :thumbup: Great Aussie minds thinking alike!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is how I would normally do it- this year's pumpkins were very tasteless- possibly because of the drought.


Try cutting the pumpkin in half then roasting it in the oven, no added liquid. It should give a better flavour that is how I always do mine seems to taste better than if boiled. Sometimes I will season the pumpkin before roasting it depending on what I plan on using it for.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure if you can buy pumpkin in a tin in Britain, Sam.


Or here either. :thumbdown:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Really? Never? I love roasted pumpkin. And pumpkin soup too. Next time you do a roast pop some pieces in with the vegies... you might be surprised and love it.


I will have to put pumpkin in next time I make a toast. I don't recall ever having pumpkin or squash cooked with the roast.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mine as only been playing up for a couple of weeks and only with kp I've been ready to throw it out the window don't think it would have lasted a year 😄
> I was thinking about the import isle in the supermarket I go to but I think it's
> Mainly European and Asian specialities but I'm heading out that way so I will take a look
> Sonja


I am patient and just give it major pouty faces, never thought of throwing it I'd have to replace it if it broke. 
Good luck hope you find some. 👍👍

Then the phone freezes up, I usually have to turn it off. It only happens with KP, I can post on other sites.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I will have to put pumpkin in next time I make a toast. I don't recall ever having pumpkin or squash cooked with the roast.


 :thumbup: Do you roast other vegetables. I usually do potatoes, onion, carrots, pumpkin, sometimes sweet potato.. The roast pumpkin is very yummy I think. 

Give us your opinion if you do try it....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Try cutting the pumpkin in half then roasting it in the oven, no added liquid. It should give a better flavour that is how I always do mine seems to taste better than if boiled. Sometimes I will season the pumpkin before roasting it depending on what I plan on using it for.


That is how I normally do it- but no luck, this year!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Do you roast other vegetables. I usually do potatoes, onion, carrots, pumpkin, sometimes sweet potato.. The roast pumpkin is very yummy I think.
> 
> Give us your opinion if you do try it....


Oh yes I roast all kinds of other vegetables with the roast. Mostly potatoes, carrots, parsnips, onions, celery. I will have to put sweet potato in some time as well. Occasionally I will put turnip in but I'm the only one that likes it. Celeriac root is good in roasts too or mixed with mashed potatoes. 
I am doing a roasted root vegetable dish for dinner Monday when the family gets together to celebrate Canadian thanksgiving. It will be my last holiday with family for a while. It will have assorted coloured carrots and potatoes, parsnips, onions and celery root ( celeriac ). Jamie is making most of the rest of the meal.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is how I normally do it- but no luck, this year!


It is awful when that happens. 👎


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Do you roast other vegetables. I usually do potatoes, onion, carrots, pumpkin, sometimes sweet potato.. The roast pumpkin is very yummy I think.
> 
> Give us your opinion if you do try it....


All of those Cathy.

From Caren- Roast celery? now that i have never heard of. Hard to imagine what it would be like. Parsnips I don't think I've done but they would be good- for some reason we don't use them much. BUt might try them next roast if I remember as they sound delicious.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am patient and just give it major pouty faces, never thought of throwing it I'd have to replace it if it broke.
> Good luck hope you find some. 👍👍
> 
> Then the phone freezes up, I usually have to turn it off. It only happens with KP, I can post on other sites.


Never look at KP on my iPhone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh yes I roast all kinds of other vegetables with the roast. Mostly potatoes, carrots, parsnips, onions, celery. I will have to put sweet potato in some time as well. Occasionally I will put turnip in but I'm the only one that likes it. Celeriac root is good in roasts too or mixed with mashed potatoes.
> I am doing a roasted root vegetable dish for dinner Monday when the family gets together to celebrate Canadian thanksgiving. It will be my last holiday with family for a while. It will have assorted coloured carrots and potatoes, parsnips, onions and celery root ( celeriac ). Jamie is making most of the rest of the meal.


Sounds very yummy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> All of those Cathy.
> 
> From Caren- Roast celery? now that i have never heard of. Hard to imagine what it would be like. Parsnips I don't think I've done but they would be good- for some reason we don't use them much. BUt might try them next roast if I remember as they sound delicious.


I grew up eating celery roasted with most meats or with root veg. I find it best when put under the meat keeps the meat off the bottom of the pan and tastes lovely when done. I love parsnips mixed in with mashed potatoes or if I'm doing carrot purée I will sometimes add parsnips to it.

I use my iPhone most times do to the wifi being so slow. I have unlimited data, makes it easier when chating with my sweetie. I am enjoying not getting kicked off KP so far this morning. Now if I could only post photos from my phone again I'd be a happier camper.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sounds very yummy.


Thanks! This is Jamie's first time organizing and doing a holiday meal without extra help. I volentered to bring the vegetables, I need to use them up. I'm also taking a pear dessert of some type. Probably a cobbler, I've not made a gluten free cobbler yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I grew up eating celery roasted with most meats or with root veg. I find it best when put under the meat keeps the meat off the bottom of the pan and tastes lovely when done. I love parsnips mixed in with mashed potatoes or if I'm doing carrot purée I will sometimes add parsnips to it.
> 
> I use my iPhone most times do to the wifi being so slow. I have unlimited data, makes it easier when chating with my sweetie. I am enjoying not getting kicked off KP so far this morning. Now if I could only post photos from my phone again I'd be a happier camper.


So do you just put in sticks or the whole piece? Would hav eto be sticks if you are putting th emeat on it- like a rack which you can eat instead of try to wash?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, because my mum at 46 had never eaten a pumpkin in Britain- not until we got to NZ, and then she was incensed because she considered it 'cattle food'- mind you she never wanted to come here- so quite possibly culture shock was part of the issue.


Quite a few of the pumpkins sold in the USA are grown here in Illinois -- big production not too far from here in Peoria (called Pie-oria by some). Crop is very low this year and they're already warning about having a shortage...prices will rise.

I like pumpkin bread and traditional pumpkin pie, but I've not had the pumpkin latte coffees etc. that are being served everywhere.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you were able to meet up with your friend. Love the pictures; Gage looks like he is having fun with the scooter.

Snow already!!! Yuck; please keep it up north.  LOL


gagesmom said:


> Met up with a friend today who I haven't seen in 9 years. It was awesome. Didn't get any knitting done today but it is ok.
> 
> Gage got a scooter from his friend yesterday. So tonight he was outside scooting around.
> 
> The clouds are dark and heavy looking. Heard that apparently snow is in the forecast for this weekend in our area. :shock: NOOOOÒOOOOOOOO


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks! This is Jamie's first time organizing and doing a holiday meal without extra help. I volentered to bring the vegetables, I need to use them up. I'm also taking a pear dessert of some type. Probably a cobbler, I've not made a gluten free cobbler yet.


Yea for Jamie....I really enjoy the meals where the kids have done the planning and most of the cooking; we all bring something to help out. That's when I decided that the kids were all grown up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeow Rookie. I missed that you had to have a extraction. Hope the pain & swelling will subsided quickly.


RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks again for a great opening and summaries. I love the recipe selections...with my mouth being sore, I like eating the desserts first as they are usually soft. I love this time of year with all the pumpkin and apple flavors. I was putting some books away and came across a small notebook of my Mom with her handwritten recipes. There were also a couple of recipes from our neighbor (she's also my BIL's mother since one sister married the boy next door; actually on the other side of our 1/2 section farm). One of the recipes is title Boiled Spice cake....I'm going to try it this weekend and post it if it tastes okay. It has the old fashioned brown sugar frosting (penuche?) that I really like.
> 
> I've been sleeping the day away...I finally took half of a Tylenol 3 for the tooth/jaw pain. I made sure I ate it with some food so that it wouldn't upset my stomach; but it's had me groggy for the day. I'm not complaining. The oral surgeon that my dentist sent me to was a bit heavy handed in my opinion and the tooth extraction was pretty brutal...not something I want to re-experience. My cheek is all puffy today, but I don't see any bruising yet and I think the pain level will be much better tomorrow as I've only taken 1/2 of a the pain pill all day. I'm hoping to be back to normal tomorrow as I have so many things I need to get done...I'm really backed up here on cleaning, laundry, etc....but I'll start by doing some cooking and baking which are my favorite things to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie - love seeing the harvest photos. Brings back lots of memories. Sure don't miss the dust that gets kicked up! The pear tree is very pretty. I'm checking out the trees this weekend - just starting to turn.

Nicho - have a fantastic time in the USA; I don't think you're anywhere near Chicago in your travels, but if you do get near here, be sure to give me a call.

Love the photos -- someday I'm going to visit there.

Darowil - I love that cape; think I've seen it before too, but it's never a problem seeing it again.

I'm feeling pretty good today. The swelling is down and the pain has lessened. I get to brush my teeth today and have to be very careful about that side of the mouth. Looking forward to when I can do a thorough brushing again.

DH is still sleeping so it's very quiet in the house. I think I'll do some craft room clean out too rather than the more mundane chores waiting for me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry Susan is having gall bladder issues. If it has to be removed hopefully it can be done laproscopically. It does sound like you put in a weeks worth of chores in just one day! Reading it made me tired. 
We will be heading to NC in a bit over an hour for cousin's wedding. I've showered but need to put on make up (hope I remember how!) and dress in a few minutes. We have 80% chance of rain....I hate driving in the rain. Will drive home around 7/8 pm so it will be a long and hopefully joyful day.


jheiens said:


> Hope I can stay awake long enough to post this one.
> 
> Hey, Noni. It's good to ''see'' you again. How are things going for you and DH?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful pictures!


nicho said:


> Just a quick hello to everyone from Nicho in Sydney. Sorry, I'm too far behind to comment on your news but just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you even if I'm not posting.
> 
> A little stressed right now. Less than 24 hours to go and we are still not packed. Clothes all over the bedroom right now. I guess that means we will throw them in a suitcase before we fall into bed tonight. Biggest stress was collating the tax stuff for the accountant but I have just sealed the envelope so it can be posted this afternoon. Any problems will have to wait till we get back in mid November.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your craft room makes me feel normal.....LOL.....mine is much the same way right now.


Poledra65 said:


> Okay, the craft room after making s pathway, I'd also already cleared out 2 totes, several little plastic containers of stuff, and about 10 or 12 shoeboxes of stuff that came from my grandparents, oh, and 4 or 5 baskets that came from my aunts. I have a bunch of stuff I sorted and carried to the basement to bring to KAP.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You must have read my mind about pictures. Thanks for taking these .


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for another amazing selection of recipes. I love pumpkin & have lots in the freezer so must try some of those recipes.
> I've never heard of honey granules, are they common in other areas
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for all the work you do making the summaries
> Ohio Joy, I don't know how you get so much done. Sorry Susan is unwell, I'm glad she knows the cause & will get it looked after soon. Okra isn't something we have here. What do you do with it?
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Noooooooo.....you must try some pumpkin pie or pumpknn bread, or pumpkin muffins.....and on and on. Of course I've only had it in a dessert or sweet bread form. And never have cooked a fresh pumpkin; only used the canned/tinned pumpkin. I'm always surprised when something we take for granted for isn't available to those in other countries.


Swedenme said:


> Would you believe me if I said I have never tasted pumpkin . Keep saying to myself i am going to make something with pumpkin in just to try it but I never do .
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice cape! Hope you'll share a picture of the rabbit when finished.


darowil said:


> Could do with a tidy up couldn't it? Anyone looking at mine would say the same thing- one day I will get organised. But right now I am knitting a rabbit- hoping to make it look like peter Rabbit. Vicky is having a non-baby shower next Saturday and all they want are our favourite books. I decided to take a grandmother to bes prerogative and make one of the mother to bes favourite literary characters from childhood.
> 
> A couple of things I have finished recently. Both patterns are from Melissa at Stranded in Oz. One hasn't come up yet on my Photos so the socks will need to wait. The edge in Melissas vesrion was moss/seed stitch but as you see I chose to add a contrast to lift it a bit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just noticed the time and must go get ready for trip to wedding. Will try to TTYL you guys later. {{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

For *Bonnie* and *Kaye Jo*:

For freezing celery: I chop whatever amount I ned to freeze and sauté in veg oil over medium heat until it is heated through. If I am still chopping more celery to get into the pot, I add a bit of water and stir all together and just keep chopping and tossing into the pot. It isn't intended to brown but rather to heat it through. It will just get a bit clearer green color. When the celery has cooled enough to package for the freezer, I put it into freezer containers or zip-lock bags that will hold a couple of cups each. Flatten the bags and seal. I use a straw to remove as much air as possible. Freeze the bags flat and then place in a larger freezer bag so that they can be stored without danger of falling through the spaces of the freezer shelves or simply lost in the chest freezer as it gets filled.

I use the celery for dressing/stuffing, soups, stews, etc.

For the okra: It can be dehydrated as slices or frozen (whole or sliced) for storage. I usually freeze it whole. Any canning/freezing book (such as from the Ball canning people) will give proper directions for freezing okra. Dried okra can be added to soups an hour or so before serving to rehydrate.

To eat as a side dish, okra can be sliced about 1/2 inch thick, rolled in cornmeal (seasoned as you like) and fried. Unfortunately it can take in a lot of oil but tastes really good. Be careful! It will burn quickly if your attention shifts away from it.

My favorite recipe came from my MIL.

Depending on who many to feed and how much okra you want to cook: Chop into medium-sized pieces some ham or bacon for flavor and sauté into a bit of oil or non-stick spray in skillet or dutch oven pan. While this is going on, chop a medium onion and a fresh green pepper; stir these into the ham and sauté together. Add the okra, also sliced about 1/2 inch thick to the pan and sautee until the okra appears a little ''brown'' on the cut sides. At this point I add about a quart of canned tomatoes and stir to break them up a bit and make sure they are well mixed with the other vegetables.

Cover and simmer for about 15 or 20 minutes. The okra should have thickened up the tomatoes a bit. Check seasonings to suit and simmer without the lid if still too thin to suit. Garlic is a good addition to the seasonings.

Not bad on a sandwich, as I've seen my BIL eat it. It had been while since he'd eaten any after he moved from the South.

That's about as specific as I get with these two recipes.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> So do you just put in sticks or the whole piece? Would hav eto be sticks if you are putting th emeat on it- like a rack which you can eat instead of try to wash?


Yes you superate the sticks, I lihe not having to wash the rack the meat was roasted on.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I did-KP is always very slow on the ipad unlike the computer (or other places like email). So much so that I avoid using it normally. Should try it again to see if any change.


It's funny but I have had the complete opposite happen! I didn't upgrade so I'm still using Windows 7... Don't know if that's got anything to do with it? My friend had so many problems with his iPad when he upgraded that I decided not to bother.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Interested me Bonnie , love seeing pictures of where everyone lives or what everyone is doing now I can imagine how vast the land is and the picture of the trees is beautiful
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am using my iPhone because the ipad would freeze up or only post part of the page, kick me off. This was only happening on KP. I also have not done the update on either my iPhone or iPad, this has been happening since I got them last year. Sometimes I could read but, not post it gets very frustrating.
> 
> On the subject of pumpkin check Selfridges and Waitrose. When I was in London with Jamie we also saw canned pumpkin at Sainsbury's in the imports isle. Can't remember if it was the USA or Canada section. I like to check out those isles to see what is there for fun. Our UK area is sad, but thankfully I can go to Canada to get most of my favorites.


Around here we don't really have aisles like that, just small sections devoted to Indian, Chinese and Mexican foods, and they are usually products from the UK.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Really? Never? I love roasted pumpkin. And pumpkin soup too. Next time you do a roast pop some pieces in with the vegies... you might be surprised and love it.


I knew no one would believe me. I was going to buy one today to try but they were really big and I only wanted a small one . Will have to wait till next week 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Sounds very yummy.


That's what I was thinking and I've just eaten so definitely shouldn't be thinking about more food 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks! This is Jamie's first time organizing and doing a holiday meal without extra help. I volentered to bring the vegetables, I need to use them up. I'm also taking a pear dessert of some type. Probably a cobbler, I've not made a gluten free cobbler yet.


I take back what I just wrote in my last post about shouldn't have anything else to eat . Dessert I can eat anytime and a pear cobbler sounds delicious 
No must stay strong I haven't just eaten a chicken salad for nothing 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Quite a few of the pumpkins sold in the USA are grown here in Illinois -- big production not too far from here in Peoria (called Pie-oria by some). Crop is very low this year and they're already warning about having a shortage...prices will rise.
> 
> I like pumpkin bread and traditional pumpkin pie, but I've not had the pumpkin latte coffees etc. that are being served everywhere.


No that sounds wrong . I can understand pumpkin pie , soup or bread but not coffee . Coffee should be strong black and smell of coffee ( says I 😄)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad you were able to meet up with your friend. Love the pictures; Gage looks like he is having fun with the scooter.
> 
> Snow already!!! Yuck; please keep it up north.  LOL


To late Gwen according to the weatherman here we have to enjoy the gorgeous weather we have been having (t/shirt weather in October ) while we can because we are heading for a very cold snap including snow in the next couple of weeks coming from across the Atlantic . I'm hoping he is wrong 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry Susan is having gall bladder issues. If it has to be removed hopefully it can be done laproscopically. It does sound like you put in a weeks worth of chores in just one day! Reading it made me tired.
> We will be heading to NC in a bit over an hour for cousin's wedding. I've showered but need to put on make up (hope I remember how!) and dress in a few minutes. We have 80% chance of rain....I hate driving in the rain. Will drive home around 7/8 pm so it will be a long and hopefully joyful day.


Safe journey Gwen and hope you have a lovely time 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for another amazing selection of recipes. I love pumpkin & have lots in the freezer so must try some of those recipes.
> I've never heard of honey granules, are they common in other areas
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for all the work you do making the summaries
> Ohio Joy, I don't know how you get so much done. Sorry Susan is unwell, I'm glad she knows the cause & will get it looked after soon. Okra isn't something we have here. What do you do with it?
> ...


Pretty area, I do not envy farmers the stress of trying to get the harvest in, it's hard enough to just get in my little garden, I couldn't imagine whole crops.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm so glad to see I'm not the only one who has a room crammed with stuff for crafts. I really need to dig through mine & tidy up some day but I think that will be after the snow flies.


LOL! I definitely have my work cut out for me, I'll get back at it tomorrow after David heads back out or on Monday.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Noooooooo.....you must try some pumpkin pie or pumpknn bread, or pumpkin muffins.....and on and on. Of course I've only had it in a dessert or sweet bread form. And never have cooked a fresh pumpkin; only used the canned/tinned pumpkin. I'm always surprised when something we take for granted for isn't available to those in other countries.


It's wierd I know . It's the same with the cloudberry or to a lesser extent the lingonberry I love them both but don't get them here in England which I can understand about the cloudberry but not the lingonberry as that is easier to cultivate . Although I have seen it start to appear on shelves in one shop 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> For *Bonnie* and *Kaye Jo*:
> 
> For freezing celery: I chop whatever amount I ned to freeze and sauté in veg oil over medium heat until it is heated through. If I am still chopping more celery to get into the pot, I add a bit of water and stir all together and just keep chopping and tossing into the pot. It isn't intended to brown but rather to heat it through. It will just get a bit clearer green color. When the celery has cooled enough to package for the freezer, I put it into freezer containers or zip-lock bags that will hold a couple of cups each. Flatten the bags and seal. I use a straw to remove as much air as possible. Freeze the bags flat and then place in a larger freezer bag so that they can be stored without danger of falling through the spaces of the freezer shelves or simply lost in the chest freezer as it gets filled.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Joy!! You know, you could write a book on food preservation, I'd certainly by a couple copies.  I'm so excited, I just told David that I'm going to grow 3 or 4 celery plants next year, I should end up with plenty to keep us over the winter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just noticed the time and must go get ready for trip to wedding. Will try to TTYL you guys later. {{{HUGS}}}}


Have a safe trip and a wonderful time. Congrats to the Bride and Groom!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry Susan is having gall bladder issues. If it has to be removed hopefully it can be done laproscopically. It does sound like you put in a weeks worth of chores in just one day! Reading it made me tired.
> We will be heading to NC in a bit over an hour for cousin's wedding. I've showered but need to put on make up (hope I remember how!) and dress in a few minutes. We have 80% chance of rain....I hate driving in the rain. Will drive home around 7/8 pm so it will be a long and hopefully joyful day.


Enjoy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your craft room makes me feel normal.....LOL.....mine is much the same way right now.


 I'm glad I'm not alone. Marla said I need a bigger room, :roll: somehow I don't think that that would really help, just more room for more stuff. 
Christopher did however bring over my bookshelves from Marlas last night, so now I can get those cleaned up and into the basement or craft room to put books on, then I can use the plastic shelves in the craft room for either yarn, or fabric, or yarn... 
If David goes fishing today, I may get something accomplished but I won't swear to it. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Really? Never? I love roasted pumpkin. And pumpkin soup too. Next time you do a roast pop some pieces in with the vegies... you might be surprised and love it.


That's a great idea, I never thought about putting it in a roast or stew, I use mostly the veggies that Caren uses, wonder why I never thought of putting pumpkin in. 
I do have two pie pumpkins in the basement that I need to cook down, I think I'm going to get a couple more. 
Joy, or anyone else, would pumpkin freeze well if I chunked it up and put it in freezer bags?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Boil it then mash it( don't add anything to the pumpkin when mashing) and you have fresh 'tinned' pumpkin.


I always roast it rather than boil as I find home grown pumpkin more watery than what comes in the can. I cut it in 1/4s depending on size, place on am rack cut side down. Only a little water in the bottom. Cook for w couple of hours until it is fork tender. Cool & scrape out pulp & mash. I put it in bags of 2 cups as that's what mst recipes call for,& freeze
You must remove seeds & stringy bits before roasting.

If the seeds are nice & big, you can toss them with oil & sprinkle with seasoning salt & roast until crisp. They make a nice snack.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am patient and just give it major pouty faces, never thought of throwing it I'd have to replace it if it broke.
> Good luck hope you find some. 👍👍
> 
> Then the phone freezes up, I usually have to turn it off. It only happens with KP, I can post on other sites.


When mine freezes, I usually have to clear out my cookies, but I have windows, don't know anything about Apple. 
My phone and I are having issues though, Marla, David, and I all have the same phone, but for some reason mine just gives me trouble, I'm going to upgrade as soon as I can, it's driving me crazy and that's not a long road.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I always roast it rather than boil as I find home grown pumpkin more watery than what comes in the can. I cut it in 1/4s depending on size, place on am rack cut side down. Only a little water in the bottom. Cook for w couple of hours until it is fork tender. Cool & scrape out pulp & mash.
> You must remove seeds & stringy bits before roasting.
> 
> If the seeds are nice & big, you can toss them with oil & sprinkle with seasoning salt & roast until crisp. They make a nice snack.


I love pumpkin seeds, I just have a devil of a time getting them clean of the stringy bits.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Whereas they are a real winter staple here!
> I recall how your mum in effect abandoned you. I used to wish mum had stayed in Britain she was so miserable here at first- but she got used to it and learned that Maori were people like everyone else and not to be feared. In our little community Maori were the majority.


Funny how the older generation really wanted to " keep with their own kind". Just after we moved here a couple of my moms friends came from Ontario for a visit. Mom & Dad took them to a Pow Wow as the regalia are quite something to see. One of the ladies locked herself in the car, afraid she would be attacked :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> ....it's driving me crazy and that's not a long road.


Never heard that expression before, but I love it! :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's wierd I know . It's the same with the cloudberry or to a lesser extent the lingonberry I love them both but don't get them here in England which I can understand about the cloudberry but not the lingonberry as that is easier to cultivate . Although I have seen it start to appear on shelves in one shop
> Sonja


I have never even heard of those 2 berries.

Here we nay in pumpkin in desert recipes, not as a vegetable. I would think it would be like others in the squash family & I don't like them but it makes wonderful pie, muffins, cake & cheesecake. I better get off here & get pies & bread or buns made for supper so they are cooked before the turkey needs to go in. :roll:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Met up with a friend today who I haven't seen in 9 years. It was awesome. Didn't get any knitting done today but it is ok.
> 
> Gage got a scooter from his friend yesterday. So tonight he was outside scooting around.
> 
> The clouds are dark and heavy looking. Heard that apparently snow is in the forecast for this weekend in our area. :shock: NOOOOÒOOOOOOOO


Sent this without a message. Last night's sky sure looked like snow but luckily we didn't get any. Today is bright and sunny, still rather cool though it's supposed to warm.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just checking in on page 11. Will go back to the beginning and read all the recipes and the ladies summaries. Have to do a bit of work now. I'm supposed to make the dressing for tomorrow's dinner so I have to get all the ingredients together.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you so much Joy!! You know, you could write a book on food preservation, I'd certainly by a couple copies.  I'm so excited, I just told David that I'm going to grow 3 or 4 celery plants next year, I should end up with plenty to keep us over the winter.


I've had the best celery this year ever. Usually home grown is stronger than what you get in the stores so not as nice for fresh eating but this year it must have had the right amount of moisture & I had some volunteer morning glories thst grew around it to shade it so it was nice & pale. 
I have never cooked it like Joy, will have to try that. I just chop it & freeze in bags like described. I use it for cooking anything thst requires celery. Usually the homegrown has much more taste so is great in soups, stews & casseroles.

I also grow something called cutting celery, it grows more like parsley, I put one in the flower bed by my back door & use it all summer for salads.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love pumpkin seeds, I just have a devil of a time getting them clean of the stringy bits.


I just put them in a colander, rinse really well & dump out on a paper towel, cover with another & rub, seems to come off well


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My craft room used to look like that, only not always so tidy after the kids/grands had been in it. Now what is left is in bins in storage for now. There are some very happy ladies that knit/crochet for charities here they have gotten a large portion of my yarn.


 I can't even blame the worst parts on grands, but Kerry is looking prego and still just spotting, so since that was her mothers tendency when pregnant, we are thinking it's a positive, she'll go back to the doc pretty soon for another test, her mom didn't test positive until about halfway through.

OH! Davids little brother and his girlfriend or whatever she is, just had a baby the other day, he has linebacker hands, and he was over 11lbs, they had to put him in NICU for 2 days because he wasn't eating (his mom is diabetic) but he's home now and eating like he's been starved.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sent this without a message. Last night's sky sure looked like snow but luckily we didn't get any. Today is bright and sunny, still rather cool though it's supposed to warm.


We are getting predictions if rain overnight, hope it misses us! Supposed to be 22C today but only 9 tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Good morning. Enjoyed pix and pumpkin talk. Mind clouded with iPad problems. On phone with Apple two hours couldn't fix. Will take to computer guy today. Thank God for Kindle Fire.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love your craft room Kaye even if it is messy it's got all lovely craft items in there that I would spend hours going through and looking at . Look forward to seeing pictures of your progress
> Sonja


Thank you, I will love it more once I get it organized, I'd rather be knitting than organizing. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Could do with a tidy up couldn't it? Anyone looking at mine would say the same thing- one day I will get organised. But right now I am knitting a rabbit- hoping to make it look like peter Rabbit. Vicky is having a non-baby shower next Saturday and all they want are our favourite books. I decided to take a grandmother to bes prerogative and make one of the mother to bes favourite literary characters from childhood.
> 
> A couple of things I have finished recently. Both patterns are from Melissa at Stranded in Oz. One hasn't come up yet on my Photos so the socks will need to wait. The edge in Melissas vesrion was moss/seed stitch but as you see I chose to add a contrast to lift it a bit.


That's pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> make the pumpkin pie on the label of the pumpkin can - it is really good except you could add a bit more spice than what it calls for. i usually buy my crust. --- sam


I always add extra spices, and I add allspice because I love it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good morning. Enjoyed pix and pumpkin talk. Mind clouded with iPad problems. On phone with Apple two hours couldn't fix. Will take to computer guy today. Thank God for Kindle Fire.


Hopefully all of you out there with Ipad, Iphone, and other internet issues will be able to get them easily fixed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Funny how the older generation really wanted to " keep with their own kind". Just after we moved here a couple of my moms friends came from Ontario for a visit. Mom & Dad took them to a Pow Wow as the regalia are quite something to see. One of the ladies locked herself in the car, afraid she would be attacked :roll:


 :shock: Oh dear.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Never heard that expression before, but I love it! :thumbup:


 :lol: It definitely fits me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never even heard of those 2 berries.
> 
> Here we nay in pumpkin in desert recipes, not as a vegetable. I would think it would be like others in the squash family & I don't like them but it makes wonderful pie, muffins, cake & cheesecake. I better get off here & get pies & bread or buns made for supper so they are cooked before the turkey needs to go in. :roll:


I love Lingonberry jam, don't see it too often, but it is good, IKEA sells a good one, but the closest IKEA is in Denver.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've had the best celery this year ever. Usually home grown is stronger than what you get in the stores so not as nice for fresh eating but this year it must have had the right amount of moisture & I had some volunteer morning glories thst grew around it to shade it so it was nice & pale.
> I have never cooked it like Joy, will have to try that. I just chop it & freeze in bags like described. I use it for cooking anything thst requires celery. Usually the homegrown has much more taste so is great in soups, stews & casseroles.
> 
> I also grow something called cutting celery, it grows more like parsley, I put one in the flower bed by my back door & use it all summer for salads.


Good to know, I'll have to try some both ways. I like the idea of the cutting celery, wonder if I can find some seeds for it, I'll have to look.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just put them in a colander, rinse really well & dump out on a paper towel, cover with another & rub, seems to come off well


That would be much easier than trying to do it the way I usually do, never thought of the paper towels, I'll be doing pumpking seeds in the near future.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is awful when that happens. 👎


I agree!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is always the way- prices will go up!
I usually treat myself to one pumpkin pie a year, but I did not this year I was so disappointed in the crop.



RookieRetiree said:


> Quite a few of the pumpkins sold in the USA are grown here in Illinois -- big production not too far from here in Peoria (called Pie-oria by some). Crop is very low this year and they're already warning about having a shortage...prices will rise.
> 
> I like pumpkin bread and traditional pumpkin pie, but I've not had the pumpkin latte coffees etc. that are being served everywhere.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never even heard of those 2 berries.
> 
> Here we nay in pumpkin in desert recipes, not as a vegetable. I would think it would be like others in the squash family & I don't like them but it makes wonderful pie, muffins, cake & cheesecake. I better get off here & get pies & bread or buns made for supper so they are cooked before the turkey needs to go in. :roll:


Both berries are gorgeous . I thought you might have had the cloudberry as it only grows wild in the cold northern regions as far as I know . It looks like a small raspberry only an orangey yellow colour and grows low to the ground very sort after in Sweden 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Funny how the older generation really wanted to " keep with their own kind". Just after we moved here a couple of my moms friends came from Ontario for a visit. Mom & Dad took them to a Pow Wow as the regalia are quite something to see. One of the ladies locked herself in the car, afraid she would be attacked :roll:


Oh deary me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I've posted this in 'pictures', but for those who don't venture beyond the Tea Party here is Jean wearing the red Gansey


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've posted this in 'pictures', but for those who don't venture beyond the Tea Party here is Jean wearing the red Gansey


That looks great Julie looks as if it will keep Jean nice and cosy on an Autumn day . Beautiful scenery where your cousin lives 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That looks great Julie looks as if it will keep Jean nice and cosy on an Autumn day . Beautiful scenery where your cousin lives
> Sonja


Thanks Sonja- you should see the hills when it has been raining- waterfalls all over!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sonja- you should see the hills when it has been raining- waterfalls all over!


That sounds beautiful . Wish I had got to explore more of Scotland while I had the chance . 
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, jumper looks beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That sounds beautiful . Wish I had got to explore more of Scotland while I had the chance .
> Sonja


One can dream I guess- you're a lot closer than I am though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, jumper looks beautiful.


Thank you Joy!


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Everyone what are your favorite sports teams


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yea for Jamie....I really enjoy the meals where the kids have done the planning and most of the cooking; we all bring something to help out. That's when I decided that the kids were all grown up.


All my kids have been grow up for a while, Michael and Chrissy would plan meals for their friends in grade school and do most of the cooking. It wasn't until high school where I did most of the cooking. The most fun we all had cooking was when my bunch had eating contests with teens from around the world via Internet. Most times of was the same foods being eaten. A few times the girls out did the lads.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Around here we don't really have aisles like that, just small sections devoted to Indian, Chinese and Mexican foods, and they are usually products from the UK.


Ours is more one Isle with sections for each country, the food is imported from said country.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Everyone what are your favorite sports teams


Ahemmmm....the Cubs!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I take back what I just wrote in my last post about shouldn't have anything else to eat . Dessert I can eat anytime and a pear cobbler sounds delicious
> No must stay strong I haven't just eaten a chicken salad for nothing
> Sonja


Oh chicken salad sounds good, yummmmmm


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> To late Gwen according to the weatherman here we have to enjoy the gorgeous weather we have been having (t/shirt weather in October ) while we can because we are heading for a very cold snap including snow in the next couple of weeks coming from across the Atlantic . I'm hoping he is wrong
> Sonja


What no snow allowed until after I get there. I hope he is wrong too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you so much Joy!! You know, you could write a book on food preservation, I'd certainly by a couple copies.  I'm so excited, I just told David that I'm going to grow 3 or 4 celery plants next year, I should end up with plenty to keep us over the winter.


I would buy the book too. I would have to grow twice that much for us to last us the winter.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh chicken salad sounds good, yummmmmm


It was but then my middle son brought me to boxes of these 
And my shadow silly dog that she is thought I was going to share


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love Lingonberry jam, don't see it too often, but it is good, IKEA sells a good one, but the closest IKEA is in Denver.


I didn't know IKEA sold food,Bharat been in there for years.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good to know, I'll have to try some both ways. I like the idea of the cutting celery, wonder if I can find some seeds for it, I'll have to look.


I think I have most of a package yet so if you can't find any I can send some. I usually start it in late March


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've had the best celery this year ever. Usually home grown is stronger than what you get in the stores so not as nice for fresh eating but this year it must have had the right amount of moisture & I had some volunteer morning glories thst grew around it to shade it so it was nice & pale.
> I have never cooked it like Joy, will have to try that. I just chop it & freeze in bags like described. I use it for cooking anything thst requires celery. Usually the homegrown has much more taste so is great in soups, stews & casseroles.
> 
> I also grow something called cutting celery, it grows more like parsley, I put one in the flower bed by my back door & use it all summer for salads.


That is how I freesze my celery too just cut it and freeze it in baggies. I will have to see if I can find cuttng celery sounds better than having to wait for it to grow. I had a friend that grew around 30 celery plants every year. To keep them pale she would put clean empty juice jugs over them. She would cut the bottom off the wax on the jugs would keep them sturdy enough for the season and not let much light in. 1 liter/quart milk jugs work too as long as they are the cardboard kind.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is how I freesze my celery too just cut it and freeze it in baggies. I will have to see if I can find cuttng celery sounds better than having to wait for it to grow. I had a friend that grew around 30 celery plants every year. To keep them pale she would put clean empty juice jugs over them. She would cut the bottom off the wax on the jugs would keep them sturdy enough for the season and not let much light in. 1 liter/quart milk jugs work too as long as they are the cardboard kind.


I've put milk cartons around it some years but dont always give it enough water, this year conditions were just right.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I can't even blame the worst parts on grands, but Kerry is looking prego and still just spotting, so since that was her mothers tendency when pregnant, we are thinking it's a positive, she'll go back to the doc pretty soon for another test, her mom didn't test positive until about halfway through.
> 
> OH! Davids little brother and his girlfriend or whatever she is, just had a baby the other day, he has linebacker hands, and he was over 11lbs, they had to put him in NICU for 2 days because he wasn't eating (his mom is diabetic) but he's home now and eating like he's been starved.


I spotted all the way through when I was pregnant with my second. At 7 months it still said I wasn't pregnant. My grandma was the same way with all of hers.

That is a big baby 😱😱😳😳 Michael was 10lbs 2oz that was plenty big enough, they told me he would weigh maybe 7 pounds. Michael ate like he was starving.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, Jean must be so pleased with the Gansey, it fits great & looks wonderful

I've got supper all organized, pies,buns & whipped cream made, potatoes peeled, beets thawing, coleslaw done & Turkey in the oven, the house smells so good.
I just need to get the boards in the table & set it.
It's so beautiful out I was out for 2 hrs putting cages & leaves around a bunch more of the fruit trees, about 2/3s done now


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully all of you out there with Ipad, Iphone, and other internet issues will be able to get them easily fixed.


My photo problem with my iPhone 6 isn't likely to get fixed. Although iphone6 still has jpeg photos they are formatted a bit differently, according to what o was told. At least I can read and post messages again and I have my iPad. Wifi still doesn't always play nicely though


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I spotted all the way through when I was pregnant with my second. At 7 months it still said I wasn't pregnant. My grandma was the same way with all of hers.
> 
> That is a big baby 😱😱😳😳 Michael was 10lbs 2oz that was plenty big enough, they told me he would weigh maybe 7 pounds. Michael ate like he was starving.


My youngest was the same midwife said he would be the smallest as other 2 were 9.12and 9.14 , youngest ended up being the biggest at 10.4 . He is the tallest to at 6.4 . Over 11lbs is definitely a big baby


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've posted this in 'pictures', but for those who don't venture beyond the Tea Party here is Jean wearing the red Gansey


That looks lovely. I like it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I can't even blame the worst parts on grands, but Kerry is looking prego and still just spotting, so since that was her mothers tendency when pregnant, we are thinking it's a positive, she'll go back to the doc pretty soon for another test, her mom didn't test positive until about halfway through.
> 
> OH! Davids little brother and his girlfriend or whatever she is, just had a baby the other day, he has linebacker hands, and he was over 11lbs, they had to put him in NICU for 2 days because he wasn't eating (his mom is diabetic) but he's home now and eating like he's been starved.


Wow! That's a huge baby, mine were 3 months old before they were that big. No wonder he was in NICU, I expect his blood sugars were low.
I hope all goes well for Kerry, I never knew anyone who tested negative for so long.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, what a nice thing for your son to bring.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't know IKEA sold food,Bharat been in there for years.


Somebody please let poor Bharat out! :XD:
(Sorry, my silly sense of humour! :roll: )


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've posted this in 'pictures', but for those who don't venture beyond the Tea Party here is Jean wearing the red Gansey


Julie, that looks awesome on her, you couldn't have sized that any better had she been right there, that's how I like mine to fit.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Guernsey looks good on, Julie. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Everyone what are your favorite sports teams


Depends on the sport for me.

Amy says the Packers


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! That's a huge baby, mine were 3 months old before they were that big. No wonder he was in NICU, I expect his blood sugars were low.
> I hope all goes well for Kerry, I never knew anyone who tested negative for so long.


 Yes, he's doing great now, thankfully. They did have to do a C-sec, gee wonder why. lol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was but then my middle son brought me to boxes of these
> And my shadow silly dog that she is thought I was going to share


Oh what a nice son you have. Yummy those look good, it's no wonder she thought you would share.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, Jean must be so pleased with the Gansey, it fits great & looks wonderful
> 
> I've got supper all organized, pies,buns & whipped cream made, potatoes peeled, beets thawing, coleslaw done & Turkey in the oven, the house smells so good.
> I just need to get the boards in the table & set it.
> It's so beautiful out I was out for 2 hrs putting cages & leaves around a bunch more of the fruit trees, about 2/3s done now


Wow, you have a lot done. 
I just finished cooking down a batch (mostly sunsweet grape) of tomatoes to put through the fruit/veggie strainer/juicer attachment for my kitchenaid so that I can get it in the freezer, that makes two bags of sauce, not a bumper crop of tomatoes this year, that's for sure. The sunsweets did great but they don't make much sauce. 
I did get bar cookies made too, I am just taking a break before I start cinnamon rolls.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I spotted all the way through when I was pregnant with my second. At 7 months it still said I wasn't pregnant. My grandma was the same way with all of hers.
> 
> That is a big baby 😱😱😳😳 Michael was 10lbs 2oz that was plenty big enough, they told me he would weigh maybe 7 pounds. Michael ate like he was starving.


She told Christopher that she was ovulating again, so I guess she wasn't, but I have no doubt that she will be soon. Yes, I'm not going to worry if she is spotting, and shows negative, cuz you just never know. lol
He was starving, he had a lot of body to fill up. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is how I freesze my celery too just cut it and freeze it in baggies. I will have to see if I can find cuttng celery sounds better than having to wait for it to grow. I had a friend that grew around 30 celery plants every year. To keep them pale she would put clean empty juice jugs over them. She would cut the bottom off the wax on the jugs would keep them sturdy enough for the season and not let much light in. 1 liter/quart milk jugs work too as long as they are the cardboard kind.


I'll have to get milk in cartons for a couple times.  David only likes celery cooked, well, I guess he'll start eating more now that he's taking real food with him, he's loving having a good balanced hot meal at the end of the day. Silly man, if only he'd listened to me a year or two ago. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My youngest was the same midwife said he would be the smallest as other 2 were 9.12and 9.14 , youngest ended up being the biggest at 10.4 . He is the tallest to at 6.4 . Over 11lbs is definitely a big baby


Michael is the tallest of my crew at over 6 foot. Chrissy is very tall too, her and Michael are always arguing over who is taller.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think I have most of a package yet so if you can't find any I can send some. I usually start it in late March


Awesome, thanks, I will let you know.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't know IKEA sold food,Bharat been in there for years.


 I haven't been for several years either.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'll have to get milk in cartons for a couple times.  David only likes celery cooked, well, I guess he'll start eating more now that he's taking real food with him, he's loving having a good balanced hot meal at the end of the day. Silly man, if only he'd listened to me a year or two ago. :roll:


Yes it does take a bit for them to listen, then they wonder why they didn't before. James likes celery raw or cooked.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was but then my middle son brought me to boxes of these
> And my shadow silly dog that she is thought I was going to share


Yum! 
David said "now that's a dog, beautiful". lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Everyone what are your favorite sports teams


Well, that depends on the sport and who's playing. lol
Dallas Cowboys, Dallas Stars and the Black Hawks for hockey, I don't watch baseball, SA Spurs for sure for basketball.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I would buy the book too. I would have to grow twice that much for us to last us the winter.


Since David won't eat it raw, and I don't cook as much with him on the road, I don't need toooo much. lol I figure though, if I start early, I can get at least 2 or 3 bunches off each through the summer/fall.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it does take a bit for them to listen, then they wonder why they didn't before. James likes celery raw or cooked.


And it helps if they think it was their idea to start with. lol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She told Christopher that she was ovulating again, so I guess she wasn't, but I have no doubt that she will be soon. Yes, I'm not going to worry if she is spotting, and shows negative, cuz you just never know. lol
> He was starving, he had a lot of body to fill up. lol


I worried the whole time even though I knew I was okay. 
Yes he sure did have aot of body to fill up he was 21 1/2 inche's long.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My youngest was the same midwife said he would be the smallest as other 2 were 9.12and 9.14 , youngest ended up being the biggest at 10.4 . He is the tallest to at 6.4 . Over 11lbs is definitely a big baby


Wow, she misjudged that one didn't she. lol 
Christopher was only 7lbs so I can't even imagine a 9+pound baby, that thought just makes you ache in places.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I worried the whole time even though I knew I was okay.
> Yes he sure did have aot of body to fill up he was 21 1/2 inche's long.


Wow, that's a long baby. Christopher was so tiny by comparison, only 19 3/4 inches.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And it helps if they think it was their idea to start with. lol


Yes it sure does. I'm lucky It Was James's idea a while ago.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, that's a long baby. Christopher was so tiny by comparison, only 19 3/4 inches.


My oldest was only 16 3/4 inches long he is over 6 foot now. He and from a tiny 6.4 to a three month old in a matter of weeks.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh Julie, that Gansey is absolutely beautiful and is a good fit for Jean. I bet she is overcome with joy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, breaK time is over, so I guess I'll go get cinnamon rolls started and Davids cooler cleaned out and things put in the fridge to put into the cooler tomorrow. 
See you all in a while.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it sure does. I'm lucky It Was James's idea a while ago.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, breaK time is over, so I guess I'll go get cinnamon rolls started and Davids cooler cleaned out and things put in the fridge to put into the cooler tomorrow.
> See you all in a while.


I'll bevrightbyhsre to enjoy those cinamon rolls 😁😁👍👍😱


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My oldest was only 16 3/4 inches long he is over 6 foot now. He and from a tiny 6.4 to a three month old in a matter of weeks.


Wow, he grew really quick, that's like, just add milk to expand. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'll bevrightbyhsre to enjoy those cinamon rolls 😁😁👍👍😱


Come on over.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> what does frozen celery taste like - i would think it would be pretty much water. --- sam


Since I'm not the good Lord, Sam, I can't make it taste like anything but celery. lolol And no, it doesn't get ''watery'' when it's frozen. I've never had it disappear while cooking in a stew. soup, or in the crockpot. It does save a good bit of time when i get the urge to make cream of celery soup or celery dressing/stuffing.

Surely you knew that one was coming, right?

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

7:30pm and I have finally caught up. We were at a birthday party for our friends daughter. Weather was nice and it was held outdoors. Pumpkin decorating and other fun stuff.

I am exhausted. I will post a few pics tomorrow. Love to all.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I can't even blame the worst parts on grands, but Kerry is looking prego and still just spotting, so since that was her mothers tendency when pregnant, we are thinking it's a positive, she'll go back to the doc pretty soon for another test, her mom didn't test positive until about halfway through.
> 
> OH! Davids little brother and his girlfriend or whatever she is, just had a baby the other day, he has linebacker hands, and he was over 11lbs, they had to put him in NICU for 2 days because he wasn't eating (his mom is diabetic) but he's home now and eating like he's been starved.


An 11 pound baby probably looked like a toddler next to those premature babies. Wishing Kerry the best with this time around. Your craft room looks like fun. Enjoy discovering where you put things that you haven't found in a while.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, she misjudged that one didn't she. lol
> Christopher was only 7lbs so I can't even imagine a 9+pound baby, that thought just makes you ache in places.


Mine were 16 1/2 inches at 3 1/2 pounds and 22 1/2 inches at 9 1/2 pounds. Ironically, at 4 months they weighed exactly the same weight. The tiny one was on steroids for breathing problems so he gained in size quickly.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> It was but then my middle son brought me to boxes of these
> And my shadow silly dog that she is thought I was going to share


The chocolates look wonderful. Mishka is so pretty. What a loving companion.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've posted this in 'pictures', but for those who don't venture beyond the Tea Party here is Jean wearing the red Gansey


The Gansey looks fantastic on Jean. It looks like it is warm and cozy to wear. Jean will get quite a bit of use out of that sweater and will be able to tell others that it was made by family. What a blessing for you to be able to share your wonderful talent with her.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Everyone what are your favorite sports teams


We follow Nebraska sports for college level. The football team is really doing poorly this year which leaves DH frustrated. We also love to hear how the women's volleyball team is doing. Pro football I would say the Green Bay Packers.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Nicho...I enjoyed seeing your pictures. Hopefully, some of the KTP people you visit will kindly post some pictures. I wish you safe travels and many beautiful sights to see while you are in the USA.

I am so tired this afternoon as I woke up at 2:30 AM to get ready for work. I have been fighting to stay awake for awhile now. Bella was rushed to the emergency room of the hospital that she had her surgery in. The suture for the chait tube tore open near her organs so she is possibly looking at surgery to repain the damage.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks again for a great opening and summaries. I love the recipe selections...with my mouth being sore, I like eating the desserts first as they are usually soft. I love this time of year with all the pumpkin and apple flavors. I was putting some books away and came across a small notebook of my Mom with her handwritten recipes. There were also a couple of recipes from our neighbor (she's also my BIL's mother since one sister married the boy next door; actually on the other side of our 1/2 section farm). One of the recipes is title Boiled Spice cake....I'm going to try it this weekend and post it if it tastes okay. It has the old fashioned brown sugar frosting (penuche?) that I really like.
> I've been sleeping the day away...I finally took half of a Tylenol 3 for the tooth/jaw pain. I made sure I ate it with some food so that it wouldn't upset my stomach; but it's had me groggy for the day. I'm not complaining. The oral surgeon that my dentist sent me to was a bit heavy handed in my opinion and the tooth extraction was pretty brutal...not something I want to re-experience. My cheek is all puffy today, but I don't see any bruising yet and I think the pain level will be much better tomorrow as I've only taken 1/2 of a the pain pill all day. I'm hoping to be back to normal tomorrow as I have so many things I need to get done...I'm really backed up here on cleaning, laundry, etc....but I'll start by doing some cooking and baking which are my favorite things to do.
> 
> Love to all --- keeping all in my prayers.
> ...


Sure hope the pain eases soon. I know how uncomfortable it can be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Since I'm not the good Lord, Sam, I can't make it taste like anything but celery. lolol And no, it doesn't get ''watery'' when it's frozen. I've never had it disappear while cooking in a stew. soup, or in the crockpot. It does save a good bit of time when i get the urge to make cream of celery soup or celery dressing/stuffing.
> 
> Surely you knew that one was coming, right?
> 
> Ohio Joy


LOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> An 11 pound baby probably looked like a toddler next to those premature babies. Wishing Kerry the best with this time around. Your craft room looks like fun. Enjoy discovering where you put things that you haven't found in a while.


I'm sure. I sure hope so too, but I think the harder they try, the less likely they will be, they just need to relax and it'll happen. 
 It's finding the things that came from my Aunt and my Grandparents, Lord some of the things we found, you don't want to know about the x rated cookbook we found. :shock: That went the way of the trash rather quickly, it was rather unsettling to find some things. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Mine were 16 1/2 inches at 3 1/2 pounds and 22 1/2 inches at 9 1/2 pounds. Ironically, at 4 months they weighed exactly the same weight. The tiny one was on steroids for breathing problems so he gained in size quickly.


Wow! It's amazing how they grow, steroids or not.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Nicho...I enjoyed seeing your pictures. Hopefully, some of the KTP people you visit will kindly post some pictures. I wish you safe travels and many beautiful sights to see while you are in the USA.
> 
> I am so tired this afternoon as I woke up at 2:30 AM to get ready for work. I have been fighting to stay awake for awhile now. Bella was rushed to the emergency room of the hospital that she had her surgery in. The suture for the chait tube tore open near her organs so she is possibly looking at surgery to repain the damage.


Oh no, poor thing, I sure hope that they don't need to go back in but can fix it without. 
Hope you get a good night sleep tonight.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Maybe your jaw pain is in sympathy to Jeanettes, I hope that it is nothing else anyway.
> FM is so hard on you all that have it, you really can only listen to your body on any given day and only do what you can. I hope that you never get that bad. I feel for your friend, I hope that the meds work well for her and she can have pain free days.
> Too bad on the hat, nice though that your helper was enjoying the ripping out.
> Have a good night.


And after knitting 4" of ribbing, it has been ripped out again. I went from 100 sts cast on to 80. Should have listened toyself and cast on 90.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Joy, how do you freeze your celery? I would like to harvest my celery and keep it to use, but wasn't sure how it would do frozen, and canning just didn't sound appealing.
> I bet you are tired, you and Mary sure get a lot done in a day.
> LOL! I know exactly how Susan feels, I felt the same way several months ago, I think it was just stress making things wonky though, the day after I took a test everything went back to normal, go figure. lolol
> Awe, but they are so cute.


I thought celery would go mushy when frozen. Am interested in this.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I believe resting before exhaustion sets in minimizes fm flare. I also think Paleolithic gluten free diet helps. I was taking 50 mg of Lyrica four times a day. Now take 50 mg once a day in evening. I find change of seasons and low atmospheric pressure effect fm pain. You might research Dr. Perlmutter, he has done some interesting work with autoimmune diseases.


Thanks. I think you are right about at least some of it. I know I should be gluten free after blood work 30 years ago but haven't managed to stay that way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Does grandson not appreciate little sisters help 😄


Nope. Not a bit. :-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i sautee maybe two onions - along with a bunch of celery that i have sliced crosswise maybe an eighth of an inch - the potatoes diced maybe an inch square. put everything together and cook until the potatoes are just past the el dente stage - you want them firm but not half raw. drain off all water - i like using half and half but you can use plain milk - depending on how much juice you like is how much milk you use - heat warm - serve with tiny diced raw onion to sprinkly on top. it really is the kind of thing you don't need a recipe for. the main thing is to have enough onion and celery. i sometimes will shred a carrot or two and saute with the celery and onion. it is my favorite soup. --- sam


You are not the only one to tell me I don't need a recipe! I have had it come out really good once. The rest of the time it's ok but not really good! Thanks


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I thought celery would go mushy when frozen. Am interested in this.


That was what I was afraid of so had never tried it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Tammi I hope you have lots and lots of very good days for many years to come
> Sonja


Thank you


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay!!! They got Davids pick up truck started!! It's only taken a year, and it was sitting in Texas for 2 years before that, waiting for him to go get it.
Now I just need to get it registered and we are read to go, I've only paid insurance on her for the last 3 years that she wasn't being driven. :roll: 
Hopefully, now she is not going to have anymore major breakdowns, my mouth to Gods ears.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Around here we don't really have aisles like that, just small sections devoted to Indian, Chinese and Mexican foods, and they are usually products from the UK.


Try looking in the baking isle. Do you have tinned pie filling? It should be with that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night my lovelies, sweet dreams.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Somebody please let poor Bharat out! :XD:
> (Sorry, my silly sense of humour! :roll: )


Bonnie7591 wrote:
I didn't know IKEA sold food,Bharat been in there for years.

:lol: :lol: Don't know where that came from :roll:

I was trying to write haven't :roll: :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, Jean must be so pleased with the Gansey, it fits great & looks wonderful
> 
> I've got supper all organized, pies,buns & whipped cream made, potatoes peeled, beets thawing, coleslaw done & Turkey in the oven, the house smells so good.
> I just need to get the boards in the table & set it.
> It's so beautiful out I was out for 2 hrs putting cages & leaves around a bunch more of the fruit trees, about 2/3s done now


Thank you Bonnie, I really hope you've had a wonderful dinner with your Turkey and all! Thanksgiving?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My youngest was the same midwife said he would be the smallest as other 2 were 9.12and 9.14 , youngest ended up being the biggest at 10.4 . He is the tallest to at 6.4 . Over 11lbs is definitely a big baby


I thought Bronwen quite big enough at 9lb -2oz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That looks lovely. I like it.


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, what a nice thing for your son to bring.


yes, it was!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, that looks awesome on her, you couldn't have sized that any better had she been right there, that's how I like mine to fit.


Thanks Kaye Jo! I am glad you think it the right size!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Guernsey looks good on, Julie. :thumbup:


Thank you, Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Oh Julie, that Gansey is absolutely beautiful and is a good fit for Jean. I bet she is overcome with joy.


Thanks, Joyce! Yes she sounded most happy- I've not spoken with her yet!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Supper went well, DIL didn't get to come, she was only on call today so thought she might get here but all the ambulances were out so I sent a plate home for her. We waited for my brother to come, I finally called him & he said he forgot. Good grief. Well we certainly have lots of leftovers. I wish DH would eat turkey pie, I would make some as I really like it. 

Sonja, I forgot to say that's a great photo of Mishka, what a pretty dg.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> The Gansey looks fantastic on Jean. It looks like it is warm and cozy to wear. Jean will get quite a bit of use out of that sweater and will be able to tell others that it was made by family. What a blessing for you to be able to share your wonderful talent with her.


Thanks, Pacer!
It was a real delight when she asked if I would knit for her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I thought celery would go mushy when frozen. Am interested in this.


I even chop up the leaves & freeze them to throw in soups .

I don't know if any of you use much dill but I freeze it too, just wash & dry it & make a roll with platic wrap around it, then in a ziplock. To use, I just pull the end of the plastic wrap back & snip off what I need with scissors.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry Susan is having gall bladder issues. If it has to be removed hopefully it can be done laproscopically. It does sound like you put in a weeks worth of chores in just one day! Reading it made me tired.
> We will be heading to NC in a bit over an hour for cousin's wedding. I've showered but need to put on make up (hope I remember how!) and dress in a few minutes. We have 80% chance of rain....I hate driving in the rain. Will drive home around 7/8 pm so it will be a long and hopefully joyful day.


Last time I wore makeup for Vicky's wedding and she had friend who does theatre makeup in to do them. The time before was my wedding! And someone did it for me then too. I had given up years before as I just got frustrated and angry.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes you superate the sticks, I lihe not having to wash the rack the meat was roasted on.


If I need to superate the celery I think I will give it a miss! 
No dirty rack sounds good so I will give it a try next time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I can't even blame the worst parts on grands, but Kerry is looking prego and still just spotting, so since that was her mothers tendency when pregnant, we are thinking it's a positive, she'll go back to the doc pretty soon for another test, her mom didn't test positive until about halfway through.
> 
> OH! Davids little brother and his girlfriend or whatever she is, just had a baby the other day, he has linebacker hands, and he was over 11lbs, they had to put him in NICU for 2 days because he wasn't eating (his mom is diabetic) but he's home now and eating like he's been starved.


That's rather large. Diabetic mother will do that. 
Interesting to see what happens with Kerry. Know a few continue to have periods but hadn't realised that wouldn't always test positive either. Makes it hard to know when due-mind you they go by ultrasounds now but earlier ones.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Somebody please let poor Bharat out! :XD:
> (Sorry, my silly sense of humour! :roll: )


Funny😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Yum!
> David said "now that's a dog, beautiful". lolol


tell David thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, she misjudged that one didn't she. lol
> Christopher was only 7lbs so I can't even imagine a 9+pound baby, that thought just makes you ache in places.


It was because of the way he laid and how they measured to give a rough estimation but she was very redfaced and the other midwives did tease her


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> The chocolates look wonderful. Mishka is so pretty. What a loving companion.


She is Definitly a pack animal loves being were we are , even joins in the conversations and the welcome we get when we come through the door you would think we had been away for weeks 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Nicho...I enjoyed seeing your pictures. Hopefully, some of the KTP people you visit will kindly post some pictures. I wish you safe travels and many beautiful sights to see while you are in the USA.
> 
> I am so tired this afternoon as I woke up at 2:30 AM to get ready for work. I have been fighting to stay awake for awhile now. Bella was rushed to the emergency room of the hospital that she had her surgery in. The suture for the chait tube tore open near her organs so she is possibly looking at surgery to repain the damage.


Oh no so sorry to hear this . Poor little Bella . I hope they can somehow repair it without surgery


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Supper went well, DIL didn't get to come, she was only on call today so thought she might get here but all the ambulances were out so I sent a plate home for her. We waited for my brother to come, I finally called him & he said he forgot. Good grief. Well we certainly have lots of leftovers. I wish DH would eat turkey pie, I would make some as I really like it.
> 
> Sonja, I forgot to say that's a great photo of Mishka, what a pretty dg.


Thank you Bonnie and I'm glad you had a nice thanksgiving supper 
Why don't you make turkey pasties instead of pies or mini pies and freeze them . Just for you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I even chop up the leaves & freeze them to throw in soups .
> 
> I don't know if any of you use much dill but I freeze it too, just wash & dry it & make a roll with platic wrap around it, then in a ziplock. To use, I just pull the end of the plastic wrap back & snip off what I need with scissors.


I love dill , thanks for that I have never thought to freeze it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I will love it more once I get it organized, I'd rather be knitting than organizing. lol


And that's why we get the rooms in such a mess in the first place isn't it?

I've been on here in fits and starts today and read the post with my last response and realised how huge David's nephew must have looked in NICU with all the premmies


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've posted this in 'pictures', but for those who don't venture beyond the Tea Party here is Jean wearing the red Gansey


How wonderful for you to see how good it looks on her.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Nicho...I enjoyed seeing your pictures. Hopefully, some of the KTP people you visit will kindly post some pictures. I wish you safe travels and many beautiful sights to see while you are in the USA.
> 
> I am so tired this afternoon as I woke up at 2:30 AM to get ready for work. I have been fighting to stay awake for awhile now. Bella was rushed to the emergency room of the hospital that she had her surgery in. The suture for the chait tube tore open near her organs so she is possibly looking at surgery to repain the damage.


Poor wee soul, she has had so much to put up with in her short life.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm sure. I sure hope so too, but I think the harder they try, the less likely they will be, they just need to relax and it'll happen.
> It's finding the things that came from my Aunt and my Grandparents, Lord some of the things we found, you don't want to know about the x rated cookbook we found. :shock: That went the way of the trash rather quickly, it was rather unsettling to find some things. lol


Sounds very intriguing!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Everyone what are your favorite sports teams


Mine is Central Districts, the Bulldogs hence the toy bulldog in my avatar wearing. A red white and blue scarf!

On my iPad and can't correct the fullstop. Much harder to correct things, and the cursor just refuses to show up tonight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was but then my middle son brought me to boxes of these
> And my shadow silly dog that she is thought I was going to share


What a waste of Lindt even if it wasn't bad for her


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't know IKEA sold food,Bharat been in there for years.


Swedish mainly. That is how I know what Loganberries are because of the jam they sell.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Jamie* - I'm not really a sports fan, but if I was forced to pick it would probably be Glasgow Warriors (rugby) and St Mirren (football/soccer).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> What a waste of Lindt even if it wasn't bad for her


Never give her chocolate ,she has her own treats but it never stops her giving you her hopeful look . 😄


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I knew no one would believe me. I was going to buy one today to try but they were really big and I only wanted a small one . Will have to wait till next week
> Sonja


We can buy just a piece or a quarter here in our supermarkets.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've posted this in 'pictures', but for those who don't venture beyond the Tea Party here is Jean wearing the red Gansey


It looks fabulous on her. Great work Julie. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Somebody please let poor Bharat out! :XD:
> (Sorry, my silly sense of humour! :roll: )


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, all safe and well.

Hopefully have conquered the internet issues with the purchase of a prepaid mobile wifi modem.

Had a good week, beginning with my rugby league team winning the grand finals. Couldn't lose, the two teams in the final were both Queensland teams. It was the first time that the North Queensland Cowboys have won it though. Car racing weekend in Australia with the holding of the V8 Bathurst 1000, was too busy to watch much today though. This is usually a great race with lots of action.

{{{{{{Hugs to all}}}}}} and hope everyone is as well as can be.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Nicho...I enjoyed seeing your pictures. Hopefully, some of the KTP people you visit will kindly post some pictures. I wish you safe travels and many beautiful sights to see while you are in the USA.
> 
> I am so tired this afternoon as I woke up at 2:30 AM to get ready for work. I have been fighting to stay awake for awhile now. Bella was rushed to the emergency room of the hospital that she had her surgery in. The suture for the chait tube tore open near her organs so she is possibly looking at surgery to repain the damage.


Oh dear. She has gone through so much and now this.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, all safe and well.
> 
> Hopefully have conquered the internet issues with the purchase of a prepaid mobile wifi modem.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you. How is your little home? You sound more upbeat now. 
 Hope all is going well. Hugs back


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> And that's why we get the rooms in such a mess in the first place isn't it?
> 
> I've been on here in fits and starts today and read the post with my last response and realised how huge David's nephew must have looked in NICU with all the premmies


Tim was 4# 15 oz at less that 36 weeks delivery. Largest baby in the NICU and the most fragile, according to the nurses on duty when they got too many preemies and had to transfer several to the pediatric unit upstairs. He was in the NICU for over 9 weeks.

They told us he'd probably have weighted nearly 11# at term.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Michael is the tallest of my crew at over 6 foot. Chrissy is very tall too, her and Michael are always arguing over who is taller.


Maryanne was my heavest and is the shortest but heaviest of all of us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Try looking in the baking isle. Do you have tinned pie filling? It should be with that.


Its definatelly not there for us- I would have seen it there. May be somewhere else and we have a lot of international shops around us- but most are Asian.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, all safe and well.
> 
> Hopefully have conquered the internet issues with the purchase of a prepaid mobile wifi modem.
> 
> ...


The car race seemed to go on all day- it was on in the stall next to me and started soon after the market opened and finsihed just before we left. Never heard so much of one before.

I do also follow the cricket- either Australia at international level of South Australia at state level (for Jamie). And SA won today in a very close game against Queensland. SA don't usually do well in the cricket so really pleased with 2 victories from 3 games.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Talking of pumpkins, is the Black Pearl competing in the pumpkin' chunkin' this year?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Noooooooo.....you must try some pumpkin pie or pumpknn bread, or pumpkin muffins.....and on and on. Of course I've only had it in a dessert or sweet bread form. And never have cooked a fresh pumpkin; only used the canned/tinned pumpkin. I'm always surprised when something we take for granted for isn't available to those in other countries.


We are fortunate enough to have one or another variety of pumpkin available fresh through out the year, usually quite inexpensively.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:15 am here. Tossed and turned most of the night.

I had a midwife with Gage. She told us to expect an 8 or 9 pound baby. He was 5 pounds 15 ounces. He stayed in the nursery for a week. Though he was small he seemed like a giant next to the preemies. 

Going to my MILS for Thanksgiving dinner today. Then to our friends on Monday for another turkey dinner.

To all my Canadian kp'ers Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never even heard of those 2 berries.
> 
> Here we nay in pumpkin in desert recipes, not as a vegetable. I would think it would be like others in the squash family & I don't like them but it makes wonderful pie, muffins, cake & cheesecake. I better get off here & get pies & bread or buns made for supper so they are cooked before the turkey needs to go in. :roll:


That's a new one for me - pumpkin cheesecake.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Adding a couple of new items to the market stall, covered coathangers, not lace ones, loom covers and handmade incense cones, starting with cinnamon and cloves. Have just spent half an hour grinding up a small packet of cloves and that is all I can smell.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've posted this in 'pictures', but for those who don't venture beyond the Tea Party here is Jean wearing the red Gansey


Wonderful work Julie, looks lovely and comfy and warm


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme, love Lindt chocolates. Your shadow pup is cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just a quick hello to everyone from Nicho in Sydney. Sorry, I'm too far behind to comment on your news but just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you even if I'm not posting.
> 
> A little stressed right now. Less than 24 hours to go and we are still not packed. Clothes all over the bedroom right now. I guess that means we will throw them in a suitcase before we fall into bed tonight. Biggest stress was collating the tax stuff for the accountant but I have just sealed the envelope so it can be posted this afternoon. Any problems will have to wait till we get back in mid November.
> 
> ...


I hope you have a great trip. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> We are fortunate enough to have one or another variety of pumpkin available fresh through out the year, usually quite inexpensively.


Yes a choice is always in the shops- as Gwen said it is always amazing when something we take for granted isn't availble somewhere else- in this fresh pumpkin (rather than Gwens tinned pumpkin).


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

p16 and off to bed, night all, stay safe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Could do with a tidy up couldn't it? Anyone looking at mine would say the same thing- one day I will get organised. But right now I am knitting a rabbit- hoping to make it look like peter Rabbit. Vicky is having a non-baby shower next Saturday and all they want are our favourite books. I decided to take a grandmother to bes prerogative and make one of the mother to bes favourite literary characters from childhood.
> 
> A couple of things I have finished recently. Both patterns are from Melissa at Stranded in Oz. One hasn't come up yet on my Photos so the socks will need to wait. The edge in Melissas vesrion was moss/seed stitch but as you see I chose to add a contrast to lift it a bit.


Night and Day Cape is lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just finished reading recipes and summary. Thanks Sam and Ladies. Some very yummy recipes that I will try, particularly the crockpot butternut squash Alfredo.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Hi all! Hopefully things are starting to settle down here so I will be able to back here on a more regular basis. I am finally starting to get a handle on the job a bit. I think I finally am doing all of the duties that she has meant for me. I started the payroll in July and think I might now have a pretty good handle on it. I certainly have more confidence in myself now than from when I first started the job. It is a lot more than I anticipated or wanted to take on at this point in my life but will have to stick with it for a few years so that we can get things taken care of. 

I have not kept up with much here, KP and my phone dont go well together. Its easier to Facebook on my phone when out and about. 

DH is still enjoying his job. With him working only 3 days a week he tends to interfere with things I want to do in the evenings when I get home from work so its been a learning process with both of us. 

I think we have gotten the last of our tomatoes from the garden. We got a lot of green beans this year, peaches did well, zucchini and squash did better than we have ever had them grow and our potatoes did very well also, got some decent sized baking ones this year. Cucumbers not so good this year.

I have two granddaughters on the way, DS#2 and DS#3. This will be the second child for DS2 and first for DS3. DS2s GF has a son of her own who is 8, DS2s son is 5. She is due in February so we have some time still there. 

DS3s GF is 18, he is 23 and Im sure they will figure it out, we all have though it is scary from my end with those two. I will be pretty involved for a while I think. They have moved into a larger place, a trailer/mobile home right next door to DS2 (though he spends most of his time at the GFs). She is due the end of November and she has been very lazy about getting things taken care of like getting signed up for WIC and applying for Public Aid assistance. 

I spent my summer going to garage sales getting clothes and baby items for both of them. They will have a good start and both will be having a baby shower here soon. I have something going every weekend for the next 5 weekends yet, then I believe I am done for the winter aside from holidays and babies being born. 

Went shopping yesterday with mom getting material etc for Christmas presents. Had a great sale going and I got $220.00 worth for $103.00 with sales and coupons. They had all material that I bought 50% off and all the batting and stuffing 60% off. Was worth the trip and now I can get busy sewing and tying blankets, pillows, bibs and burp clothes.

You all have and continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. Will try to keep up a bit better. DS3 loves chocolate chip muffins and here is a good recipe that I found that we all like. I make them and freeze them and take out as I want them, a few seconds in the microwave and you have a nice warm soft muffin. 

Prayers and hugs to all!!

BAKERY STYLE CHOCOLATE CHIP MUFFINS

PREP TIME
10 mins
COOK TIME
20 mins
TOTAL TIME
30 mins

Author: Lily Ernst
Serves: 12

INGREDIENTS
2 & ½ cups all-purpose flour
1 tbsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
½ tsp salt
½ cup unsalted butter, melted and cooled
1 cup granulated sugar
2 large eggs
1 cup milk (whole or buttermilk is preferred)
1 tbsp vanilla
1 & ½ cups chocolate chips
INSTRUCTIONS

Preheat oven to 425°F and spray a 12 cup muffin tray with non-stick cooking spray.
In a large bowl, toss together the flour, baking powder, baking soda, salt and chocolate chips. Set aside.
In a medium bowl, whisk together the melted butter, sugar, eggs, milk and vanilla. Slowly add to the dry ingredients. Gently fold together until JUST combined.
Divide the batter into the 12 muffin cups and bake at 425°F for 5 minutes, then turn the oven heat down to 375°F and bake for another 13-15 minutes. Let cool for about 5-10 minutes and enjoy warm.
NOTES

Muffins taste best the day of, but can be stored in an airtight container at room temperature for up to 5 days. 

Recipe by Little Sweet Baker


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, the craft room after making s pathway, I'd also already cleared out 2 totes, several little plastic containers of stuff, and about 10 or 12 shoeboxes of stuff that came from my grandparents, oh, and 4 or 5 baskets that came from my aunts. I have a bunch of stuff I sorted and carried to the basement to bring to KAP.


I tried to do some clearing of my craft stuff on Friday. Managed to get one shelf up and still have another to do. I need to get some plastic containers to make it look more tidy. Always nice to see someone else's craft room.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet wrote:
Everyone what are your favorite sports teams


Pj DH watches the Cubs of course, we are in Illinois. However we dont watch sports other than that. DS2 loves football and his favorite team is the Eagles.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH got the rest of the canola done today & is back helping our neighbour again tonight.
> I hope he can take a break at supper time tomorrow for our Thanksgiving turkey supper.
> I took some photos of harvesting yesterday, I thought it might interest some if you.


Your pictures bring back memories from my childhood when I lived on a farm and dad would be harvesting. Do you just harvest the Canola and send it elsewhere to process? Glad that you were able to visit with your Aunt.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Would you believe me if I said I have never tasted pumpkin . Keep saying to myself i am going to make something with pumpkin in just to try it but I never do .
> Sonja


There are all kinds of things you can make with pumpkin: bread, tarts, pie (both regular and cheese cake), soup. All so delicious. My mom would sometimes make pumpkin pie using squash. Couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

saw a blurb from Pacer about Matthew working on his card for the card exchange, would love to be included in this again this year if someone could point me to who is in charge I would be appreciative.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> How wonderful for you to see how good it looks on her.


It is great! And now I am to explain the meaning of all the motifs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Poor wee soul, she has had so much to put up with in her short life.


She has to be a very special little soul.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> *Jamie* - I'm not really a sports fan, but if I was forced to pick it would probably be Glasgow Warriors (rugby) and St Mirren (football/soccer).


Nor me, but I've been known to be sad when Wales or Scotland loose, and a bit fed up when New Zealand thinks the All Blacks should win EVERY match they play. It is the middle of the Rugby World Cup right now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It looks fabulous on her. Great work Julie. :thumbup:


Thanks so much, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, all safe and well.
> 
> Hopefully have conquered the internet issues with the purchase of a prepaid mobile wifi modem.
> 
> ...


All well here, if a bit sleepless!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wonderful work Julie, looks lovely and comfy and warm


Thank you so much, Heather!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have several recipes in my mother's handwriting - wish i could cook like her - especially her pies. --- sam


Me too. Wish I had paid more attention when she was cooking. I have lots of mom's recipes too, some of them are in Hungarian so I have to decipher them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Hopefully things are starting to settle down here so I will be able to back here on a more regular basis. I am finally starting to get a handle on the job a bit. I think I finally am doing all of the duties that she has meant for me. I started the payroll in July and think I might now have a pretty good handle on it. I certainly have more confidence in myself now than from when I first started the job. It is a lot more than I anticipated or wanted to take on at this point in my life but will have to stick with it for a few years so that we can get things taken care of.
> 
> I have not kept up with much here, KP and my phone dont go well together. Its easier to Facebook on my phone when out and about.
> 
> ...


So glad to see you here again Dawn- hopefully you accomplish all you want for the new grand-daughters! Glad also you are getting on top of the job!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> saw a blurb from Pacer about Matthew working on his card for the card exchange, would love to be included in this again this year if someone could point me to who is in charge I would be appreciative.


Tami Ohio


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh yes I roast all kinds of other vegetables with the roast. Mostly potatoes, carrots, parsnips, onions, celery. I will have to put sweet potato in some time as well. Occasionally I will put turnip in but I'm the only one that likes it. Celeriac root is good in roasts too or mixed with mashed potatoes.
> I am doing a roasted root vegetable dish for dinner Monday when the family gets together to celebrate Canadian thanksgiving. It will be my last holiday with family for a while. It will have assorted coloured carrots and potatoes, parsnips, onions and celery root ( celeriac ). Jamie is making most of the rest of the meal.


Oh that sounds soo good. I've never had celeriac root. How do you prepare it? We're having our Thanksgiving dinner today. My SIL is cooking turkey, ham, hot peppers stuffed with chorizo sausage and smothered in cheese (yummy). I will make my mom's stuffing. Hopefully it will turn out like hers. Happy Thanksgiving to my Canadian friends.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Quite a few of the pumpkins sold in the USA are grown here in Illinois -- big production not too far from here in Peoria (called Pie-oria by some). Crop is very low this year and they're already warning about having a shortage...prices will rise.
> 
> I like pumpkin bread and traditional pumpkin pie, but I've not had the pumpkin latte coffees etc. that are being served everywhere.


Our news mentioned that Canada is shipping pumpkins to the U.S. because of the shortage. Hope there will be enough to go around and not be too costly.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi all, where does the time go? Here we are in Oct and no frost yet in Minnesota; that's really unusual. Julie the Gansey is beautiful; your cousin is a very lucky woman. And Sonia, Mishka is a handsome dog. My younger daughter would love one like her. I am so sad to hear about Bella; adding my prayers for her and her family. They have had to deal with so much.

Life at the Theta House has been very pleasant. I feel like I must be missing something I should be doing. Yesterday I spent all day with my knitting group at my daughter's lake place; it was heavenly. The colors were not quite at peak but beautiful. I'm close to half done with my first lace shawl. It was rough getting started, but I'm really enjoying working on it now. Happy Thanksgiving to all my Canadian friends. Can't wait until ours in November. It's my family's favorite holiday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hi all, where does the time go? Here we are in Oct and no frost yet in Minnesota; that's really unusual. Julie the Gansey is beautiful; your cousin is a very lucky woman. And Sonia, Mishka is a handsome dog. My younger daughter would love one like her. I am so sad to hear about Bella; adding my prayers for her and her family. They have had to deal with so much.
> 
> Life at the Theta House has been very pleasant. I feel like I must be missing something I should be doing. Yesterday I spent all day with my knitting group at my daughter's lake place; it was heavenly. The colors were not quite at peak but beautiful. I'm close to half done with my first lace shawl. It was rough getting started, but I'm really enjoying working on it now.


Thank you! Mind you, Jean has also been very generous with how she has got the project on the way, and with the payment, for the completed Jersey- now I am trying to contact her to explain the motifs!
I am so glad you are happy! How is Anniecat?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gwen - Congratulations to the bride and groom. Hope it was a joyful wedding.

Ohio Joy - good to know what you do with celery. I've never frozen it but will from now on. I won't be throwing any more out.

Bonnie - I always wanted to visit a Pow Wow. Somehow, never got there and we were always so close. We kept our boat near Curve Lake where there was a Pow Wow every year.

Poledra - Hope Kerry is looking forward to her prego and that all is well for her.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you! Mind you, Jean has also been very generous with how she has got the project on the way, and with the payment, for the completed Jersey- now I am trying to contact her to explain the motifs!
> I am so glad you are happy! How is Anniecat?


Anniecat is doing quite well. DD2 has done everything possible to help her adjust. She did well physically very quickly but only recently allowed Elise to pet her. The latest is she is now sleeping with Elise. Elise's cat Rufus is a scamp and pester's Annie. She let's him know that she'd prefer that he mind his own business.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, he grew really quick, that's like, just add milk to expand. lol


Yes it sure was, he was a big boy. At 5 months he weened himself drank from a cup, sat in his highchair eating meals along with the rest of us.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Morning. Happy belated Thanksgiving for Canadian sisters.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Anniecat is doing quite well. DD2 has done everything possible to help her adjust. She did well physically very quickly but only recently allowed Elise to pet her. The latest is she is now sleeping with Elise. Elise's cat Rufus is a scamp and pester's Annie. She let's him know that she'd prefer that he mind his own business.


Cats can be quite hilarious as they sort out the 'pecking order'! I am so glad for you that she is adjusting!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING to everyone celebrating Canada's Thanksgiving!!!!!!! 
Have a wonderful day, with wonderful people, and wonderful food.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Got bored with cardigan so knit this what do you think should I make another one , I know I need to change scarf


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Julie - What a great picture of Jean wearing your Gansey. Beautiful background scenery too. 

Sonja - Mishka is a beautiful dog. Is he eyeing the chocs?

Jamie - We're watching baseball right now. Our fav team is the Toronto Blue Jays. They've been doing great until the last 2 games, which they lost. If they win today, they'll be in the playoffs (hopefully).

Bonnie - thanks for the tip about the dill.

Pacer Poor Bella. She certainly has endured a lot.

Pup lover - You sure have been busy getting ready for the arrival of your granddaughters. An exciting time for the families.

I'd better get off here and get ready to make the dressing. Talk to you all later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got bored with cardigan so knit this what do you think should I make another one , I know I need to change scarf


I think that is great fun, Sonja- clever lady!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have been promised more! But they left in a hurry and she forgot both the camera and the Gansey! Her twin Ali is an artist too, and has the most glorious garden around the one room croft she and her husband live in- down more to the sea shore- so I am expecting some lovely photos!



budasha said:


> Julie - What a great picture of Jean wearing your Gansey. Beautiful background scenery too.
> 
> Sonja - Mishka is a beautiful dog. Is he eyeing the chocs?
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yay!!! They got Davids pick up truck started!! It's only taken a year, and it was sitting in Texas for 2 years before that, waiting for him to go get it.
> Now I just need to get it registered and we are read to go, I've only paid insurance on her for the last 3 years that she wasn't being driven. :roll:
> Hopefully, now she is not going to have anymore major breakdowns, my mouth to Gods ears.


Fingers crossed there are no breakdowns even minor ones.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got bored with cardigan so knit this what do you think should I make another one , I know I need to change scarf


I think it's very cute.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got bored with cardigan so knit this what do you think should I make another one , I know I need to change scarf


Most definitely make another one, that is brilliant.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you!


You are most welcome your work is always exquisite!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome your work is always exquisite!!


You are very kind, Caren!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie and I'm glad you had a nice thanksgiving supper
> Why don't you make turkey pasties instead of pies or mini pies and freeze them . Just for you


I think I will do just that,& make some beef ones for my fussy DH


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Adding a couple of new items to the market stall, covered coathangers, not lace ones, loom covers and handmade incense cones, starting with cinnamon and cloves. Have just spent half an hour grinding up a small packet of cloves and that is all I can smell.


How do you use incense cones? I can't tolerate perfumey incense smells,(give me a headache) but the cloves & cinnamon would smell like baking.

It sounds like your life is going better these days :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> That's a new one for me - pumpkin cheesecake.


It is so good but I should probably apply it directly to my hips :XD: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Your pictures bring back memories from my childhood when I lived on a farm and dad would be harvesting. Do you just harvest the Canola and send it elsewhere to process? Glad that you were able to visit with your Aunt.


Most of the canola in this area goes to a crushing plant in Lloydminster, 60 miles away, where the oil is extracted & what remains is sold to feed lots for cattle feed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Oh that sounds soo good. I've never had celeriac root. How do you prepare it? We're having our Thanksgiving dinner today. My SIL is cooking turkey, ham, hot peppers stuffed with chorizo sausage and smothered in cheese (yummy). I will make my mom's stuffing. Hopefully it will turn out like hers. Happy Thanksgiving to my Canadian friends.


I grew celeriac last year, it looks a bit like a lumpy turnip. I just peeled it & cut in chunks & added to soup & stew. Soon as you cut into it, it has a very strong celery smell.

Have a great Thanksgiving celebration.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got bored with cardigan so knit this what do you think should I make another one , I know I need to change scarf


That's so cute, Sonja!

BTW, if you don't want to get a pumpkin, my friend uses cooked mashed carrots in place of pumpkin to make pie, with all the spices added you can't taste the difference. Pumpkins take so much room in the garden she doesn't grow them so uses the carrots instead.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jaime, I'm not much of a sports fan & neither is DH so except for watching the curling championships I never watch. I know, some of you will think watching curling is like watching paint dry but it really is amazing some of the shots they make.

Dawn, great to hear from you, glad your job is going well. Sounds like you will be very busy crafting for Christmas & babies.

Machristie, I'm glad you are enjoying the new job & home & your cat has settled well with your DD?

Mary, so sorry to hear poor little Bella has had a set back, hope she can have a repair without major surgery again.

Well, harvest is once again at a stand still, drizzly & crazy winds this morning, I sure hope it doesn't blow the canola swaths around. DH coud have combined some oats yesterday but the semi is full of canola that needs to go to the crushing plant & he had no bin space for the oats. I guess it's a good thing when all the bins are full but it's so expensive to buy another & he really didn't want to put them on the ground.hopefully he can find local farmers who want to buy them for feed right away & we won't have to store them.

Gwen, I hope the wedding went well. I have never been much for makeup, used to wear a little eye makeup occasionally but now since I have glasses, no point to that :-D


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DH cousin called last night & invited us for supper tonight.
I better get off here & do something with the ripe tomatoes that have been waiting a few days. I had thought of doing ketchup but think I will do another batch of the roasted spaghetti sauce I did last week, it's really good & relatively quick & easy.- I think I'm getting laz
Have a great day & Happy Thanksgiving to all the Canadians.

Do those in the UK & Australia have Thanksgiving??


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, all safe and well.
> 
> Hopefully have conquered the internet issues with the purchase of a prepaid mobile wifi modem.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Talking of pumpkins, is the Black Pearl competing in the pumpkin' chunkin' this year?


No the black pearl has been retired, it sits at the farm in a field. I didn't think it would continue after I left. With me movig to England in a few weeks I can't see anyone else keeping it going.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nor me, but I've been known to be sad when Wales or Scotland loose, and a bit fed up when New Zealand thinks the All Blacks should win EVERY match they play. It is the middle of the Rugby World Cup right now.


Don't I know it! :roll: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got bored with cardigan so knit this what do you think should I make another one , I know I need to change scarf


Really like that! :thumbup: You should definitely make the other one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Had a wonderful time at the wedding yesterday. I honestly have never seen a couple so in love. Groom could hardly get the words out he was so choked up with tears of joy. The look in his eyes was of sheer joy and love. Same with the bride. At age 67 they were the most love filled couple I've ever seen. I've attached a photo taken off the deck at the reception and will try to send some more photos once I get them.

Off to catch up now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've posted this in 'pictures', but for those who don't venture beyond the Tea Party here is Jean wearing the red Gansey


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not much of a sports fan so I guess you could say the Georgia Bulldogs for any sport since that is where I live and went to college.


Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Everyone what are your favorite sports teams


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Silly dog! But she is quite beautiful! All our dogs thinks anything we eat we should share.....not.


Swedenme said:


> It was but then my middle son brought me to boxes of these
> And my shadow silly dog that she is thought I was going to share


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My last one (Hannah) was 2 weeks early and only 7 lb 11 oz. Oldest DD was 2 weeks late at 8 lbs 4 oz.


Poledra65 said:


> Wow, she misjudged that one didn't she. lol
> Christopher was only 7lbs so I can't even imagine a 9+pound baby, that thought just makes you ache in places.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Swedenme, love Lindt chocolates. Your shadow pup is cute.


Thank you Heather and it's good to hear from you 
How is your new home are you happy there? 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful hearing from you Dawn. How exciting with 2 GBs on the way. Sounds like you have quite a bit of doings too for the next 5 weekends. And then babies & holidays on top of it too! Glad you are settling in on the job now. Also glad you and DH are working out the schedule kinks. Busy lady!


Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Hopefully things are starting to settle down here so I will be able to back here on a more regular basis. I am finally starting to get a handle on the job a bit. I think I finally am doing all of the duties that she has meant for me. I started the payroll in July and think I might now have a pretty good handle on it. I certainly have more confidence in myself now than from when I first started the job. It is a lot more than I anticipated or wanted to take on at this point in my life but will have to stick with it for a few years so that we can get things taken care of.
> 
> I have not kept up with much here, KP and my phone dont go well together. Its easier to Facebook on my phone when out and about.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

P


machriste said:


> Hi all, where does the time go? Here we are in Oct and no frost yet in Minnesota; that's really unusual. Julie the Gansey is beautiful; your cousin is a very lucky woman. And Sonia, Mishka is a handsome dog. My younger daughter would love one like her. I am so sad to hear about Bella; adding my prayers for her and her family. They have had to deal with so much.
> 
> Life at the Theta House has been very pleasant. I feel like I must be missing something I should be doing. Yesterday I spent all day with my knitting group at my daughter's lake place; it was heavenly. The colors were not quite at peak but beautiful. I'm close to half done with my first lace shawl. It was rough getting started, but I'm really enjoying working on it now. Happy Thanksgiving to all my Canadian friends. Can't wait until ours in November. It's my family's favorite holiday.


I'm glad you are enjoying your work and it sounds like you get time to yourself too which is good 
As for mishka next time she gets reall y stubborn I will ship her out 😄
Although she has been really good again the last 2 days , still keen to get home again though 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Adorable!


Swedenme said:


> Got bored with cardigan so knit this what do you think should I make another one , I know I need to change scarf


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Anniecat is doing quite well. DD2 has done everything possible to help her adjust. She did well physically very quickly but only recently allowed Elise to pet her. The latest is she is now sleeping with Elise. Elise's cat Rufus is a scamp and pester's Annie. She let's him know that she'd prefer that he mind his own business.


I'm glad Anniecat is doing well , at least you don't have to worry about her and you still get to see her


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Hopefully things are starting to settle down here so I will be able to back here on a more regular basis. I am finally starting to get a handle on the job a bit. I think I finally am doing all of the duties that she has meant for me. I started the payroll in July and think I might now have a pretty good handle on it. I certainly have more confidence in myself now than from when I first started the job. It is a lot more than I anticipated or wanted to take on at this point in my life but will have to stick with it for a few years so that we can get things taken care of.
> 
> I have not kept up with much here, KP and my phone dont go well together. Its easier to Facebook on my phone when out and about.
> 
> ...


Good to see you back again. Hope things have settled down for you at least until DGDs arrive. Not long though till the first one-around 7 weeks.
Glad the job is finally making sense for you. Trying to live round DHs home more takes some adjusting to doesn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got bored with cardigan so knit this what do you think should I make another one , I know I need to change scarf


Its really cute Sonya-well worth another one.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

For all my Canadian friends.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got the rest of the photos that DD took yesterday....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH cousin called last night & invited us for supper tonight.
> I better get off here & do something with the ripe tomatoes that have been waiting a few days. I had thought of doing ketchup but think I will do another batch of the roasted spaghetti sauce I did last week, it's really good & relatively quick & easy.- I think I'm getting laz
> Have a great day & Happy Thanksgiving to all the Canadians.
> 
> Do those in the UK & Australia have Thanksgiving??


No to both areas


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH cousin called last night & invited us for supper tonight.
> I better get off here & do something with the ripe tomatoes that have been waiting a few days. I had thought of doing ketchup but think I will do another batch of the roasted spaghetti sauce I did last week, it's really good & relatively quick & easy.- I think I'm getting laz
> Have a great day & Happy Thanksgiving to all the Canadians.
> 
> Do those in the UK & Australia have Thanksgiving??


Here in the UK we don't have a Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't I know it! :roll: :lol:


Are Scotland in it? England are out I know- we kicked them out. But don't know anything since then and that was a while ago.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good morning Kate. Or should I say Good Evening for you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH cousin called last night & invited us for supper tonight.
> I better get off here & do something with the ripe tomatoes that have been waiting a few days. I had thought of doing ketchup but think I will do another batch of the roasted spaghetti sauce I did last week, it's really good & relatively quick & easy.- I think I'm getting laz
> Have a great day & Happy Thanksgiving to all the Canadians.
> 
> Do those in the UK & Australia have Thanksgiving??


Simple answer- No we don't!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

O


budasha said:


> Julie - What a great picture of Jean wearing your Gansey. Beautiful background scenery too.
> 
> Sonja - Mishka is a beautiful dog. Is he eyeing the chocs?
> 
> ...


Thank you Liz and yes she is eying the chocolates . She comes running as soon as she hears the rustle of a wrapper, don't know why as she does not get any . What I also find funny is that she comes running if I chop turnip she loves it 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think that is great fun, Sonja- clever lady!!!!!!!


Thank you Julie . I saw a picture and thought I can do that , now I just have to do it again 😄


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hi all, where does the time go? Here we are in Oct and no frost yet in Minnesota; that's really unusual. Julie the Gansey is beautiful; your cousin is a very lucky woman. And Sonia, Mishka is a handsome dog. My younger daughter would love one like her. I am so sad to hear about Bella; adding my prayers for her and her family. They have had to deal with so much.
> 
> Life at the Theta House has been very pleasant. I feel like I must be missing something I should be doing. Yesterday I spent all day with my knitting group at my daughter's lake place; it was heavenly. The colors were not quite at peak but beautiful. I'm close to half done with my first lace shawl. It was rough getting started, but I'm really enjoying working on it now. Happy Thanksgiving to all my Canadian friends. Can't wait until ours in November. It's my family's favorite holiday.


How good that you are really enjoying the work and that your kitty has settled into your DDs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't I know it! :roll: :lol:


It would be a different story, were Fale with me- we would never have survived without a telly- and he would have followed every game! Booing and yelling at them no doubt!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Just back from final day at Ally Pally. Had a great day out with my oldest son but am shattered now. My prayers for all in need, especially little Bella and my best wishes to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Most definitely make another one, that is brilliant.


Thank you Caren Rookie and Bonnie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got the rest of the photos that DD took yesterday....


Super photos, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie . I saw a picture and thought I can do that , now I just have to do it again 😄


I am quite sure you will be able to!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think I will do just that,& make some beef ones for my fussy DH


I can't say anything because I am the fussy eater in my house . I make meals for them that I don't like and then find myself something to eat


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Just back from final day at Ally Pally. Had a great day out with my oldest son but am shattered now. My prayers for all in need, especially little Bella and my best wishes to all.


So glad you had a chance to post, even though shattered- what a lovely sort of shattering though!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Adorable!


Thank you Gwen and Kate


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, love the pics. Beautiful family.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Are Scotland in it? England are out I know- we kicked them out. But don't know anything since then and that was a while ago.


Scotland play Australia in the quarter finals next Sunday! We are going away for an overnight and DH said that that Sunday was ok as he was sure we'd have been knocked out by then! .....he is not an optimist! :shock: ...so now he'll have to watch the game in the hotel rather than down the pub with his pals. :roll: Unfortunately that means I'll have to watch it too. :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Scotland play Australia in the quarter finals next Sunday!


And the All Blacks play France- I guess also at the quarter Finals- well done Scotland!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good morning Kate. Or should I say Good Evening for you?


Yep it's just after 7.30pm


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got the rest of the photos that DD took yesterday....


Lovely pictures Gwen and you have a beautiful daughter 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, great photos from the wedding, looks like your dress is beautiful.
Very pretty location for the wedding.

I got 3 large pans of tomatoes roasting, I don't think I will have time to can the sauce before we go for supper, will have to do that in the morning.

What an ugly day we are having, even a few snow flakes earlier. It's so grey, the kind of day that makes me want to have a nap.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Gwen and you have a beautiful daughter
> Sonja


They are a very good looking family, full stop!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Scotland play Australia in the quarter finals next Sunday! We are going away for an overnight and DH said that that Sunday was ok as he was sure we'd have been knocked out by then! .....he is not an optimist! :shock: ...so now he'll have to watch the game in the hotel rather than down the pub with his pals. :roll: Unfortunately that means I'll have to watch it too. :thumbdown:


Thay rubs salt into the English wounds doesnt it? Especially i fyou beat us- whihc won't really bothe rme as I don't follow Rugby (other than to like to see Australia do well in whatever they play). 
That seems a long time away- or are there other games inbetween then I wonder?
Saw Julie said they play France. Guess there must be two more quarter finals


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great photos from the wedding, looks like your dress is beautiful.
> Very pretty location for the wedding.
> 
> I got 3 large pans of tomatoes roasting, I don't think I will have time to can the sauce before we go for supper, will have to do that in the morning.
> ...


Oh Bonnie I am sorry to hear that the snow has been fluttering (?) around already!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And the All Blacks play France- I guess also at the quarter Finals- well done Scotland!


Are the all blacks a native team or is that just the name?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thay rubs salt into the English wounds doesnt it? Especially i fyou beat us- whihc won't really bothe rme as I don't follow Rugby (other than to like to see Australia do well in whatever they play).
> That seems a long time away- or are there other games inbetween then I wonder?
> Saw Julie said they play France. Guess there must be two more quarter finals


They need time to recover from the inevitable injuries of the last game- France is notorious for occasionally beating us!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yep it's just after 7.30pm


And as its 5.30 am here I would like to go back to bed! Will wake David up so to decide whether to wake him or sleep in the spare bed (think its made up from Maraynne). Need to be at the dentist in less than 5 hours as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are the all blacks a native team or is that just the name?


Just a name but many Maori, Tongan and Samoan players have been part of the teams history- Ma'a Nonu at present (Samoan), Jonah Lomu a few years back (Tongan), Tuigamalu (Samoan), Nepia years ago (Maori) are a few of the brilliant players that come to mind.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And as its 5.30 am here I would like to go back to bed! Will wake David up so to decide whether to wake him or sleep in the spare bed (think its made up from Maraynne). Need to be at the dentist in less than 5 hours as well.


Poor you confronting the dentist again! Hope you get that needed sleep!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A message from Kansasgma
who posted on my topic about Jean's Gansey:


Thanks-- I miss KTP but just not enough time. We are expecting our first GGS and I'm knitting and sewing like mad. Also have a show in a week+. Take care and tell everyone hello from me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They need time to recover from the inevitable injuries of the last game- France is notorious for occasionally beating us!


I know you are good but no idea about anyone else.
The English should be good at it- after all it comes from there.Though don't know which rugby comes from Rugby.But then cricket comes from England and they aren't always good at that


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a name but many Maori, Tongan and Samoan players have been part of the teams history- Ma'a Nonu at present (Samoan), Jonah Lomu a few years back (Tongan), Tuigamalu (Samoan), Nepia years ago (Maori) are a few of the brilliant players that come to mind.


They wear black don't they? I have always assumed that is why the name


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I know you are good but no idea about anyone else.
> The English should be good at it- after all it comes from there.Though don't know which rugby comes from Rugby.But then cricket comes from England and they aren't always good at that


In my opinion the English team tempted fate a little too far- they did a spoof on the Haka, which is actually pretty sacred to Maori, and may well have got up the noses of the All Blacks. Although they only just got through one match, but I forget who they were pitched against!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> They wear black don't they? I have always assumed that is why the name


Yes that is part of it! Goes back to the early years when putting a team into an International Competition would have cost families really hard. And of course taken weeks to get to Europe by ship.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my opinion the English team tempted fate a little too far- they did a spoof on the Haka, which is actually pretty sacred to Maori, and may well have got up the noses of the All Blacks. Although they only just got through one match, but I forget who they were pitched against!


England just beat Fiji and thrashed Uruguay and lost to us and Wales (just looked it up, the only one I knew was us).

I've just had a look at the pools- Scotland, Wales and Ireland are all through to the quarter finals by the look of things and England as the hosts got kicked out early on.

Nigth night all must go and get a few more hours sleep.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

never thought of that. sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure if you can buy pumpkin in a tin in Britain, Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can't imagine any recipe that uses okra as being worth making. lol --- sam



jheiens said:


> For *Bonnie* and *Kaye Jo*:
> 
> For freezing celery:
> I use the celery for dressing/stuffing, soups, stews, etc.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree - why ruin good coffee with additives. black and strong is best. =--- sam



Swedenme said:


> No that sounds wrong . I can understand pumpkin pie , soup or bread but not coffee . Coffee should be strong black and smell of coffee ( says I 😄)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks really good julie - good job. what is the water behind her? --- Sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I've posted this in 'pictures', but for those who don't venture beyond the Tea Party here is Jean wearing the red Gansey


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ever hopeful. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Ahemmmm....the Cubs!!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

BAKERY STYLE CHOCOLATE CHIP MUFFINS

PREP TIME
10 mins
COOK TIME
20 mins
TOTAL TIME
30 mins

Author: Lily Ernst
Serves: 12

INGREDIENTS
2 & ½ cups all-purpose flour
1 tbsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
½ tsp salt
½ cup unsalted butter, melted and cooled
1 cup granulated sugar
2 large eggs
1 cup milk (whole or buttermilk is preferred)
1 tbsp vanilla
1 & ½ cups chocolate chips
INSTRUCTIONS

Preheat oven to 425°F and spray a 12 cup muffin tray with non-stick cooking spray.
In a large bowl, toss together the flour, baking powder, baking soda, salt and chocolate chips. Set aside.
In a medium bowl, whisk together the melted butter, sugar, eggs, milk and vanilla. Slowly add to the dry ingredients. Gently fold together until JUST combined.
Divide the batter into the 12 muffin cups and bake at 425°F for 5 minutes, then turn the oven heat down to 375°F and bake for another 13-15 minutes. Let cool for about 5-10 minutes and enjoy warm.
NOTES

Muffins taste best the day of, but can be stored in an airtight container at room temperature for up to 5 days.

Sorry, this was Dawn's recipe I cut and paste and cannot get it off word


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

avery and i agree with the packers - we are also rabid tigers fans. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Depends on the sport for me.
> 
> Amy says the Packers


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what would have happened had he listened. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I'll have to get milk in cartons for a couple times.  David only likes celery cooked, well, I guess he'll start eating more now that he's taking real food with him, he's loving having a good balanced hot meal at the end of the day. Silly man, if only he'd listened to me a year or two ago. :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

coniving women --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> And it helps if they think it was their idea to start with. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

walked right into that one. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Since I'm not the good Lord, Sam, I can't make it taste like anything but celery. lolol And no, it doesn't get ''watery'' when it's frozen. I've never had it disappear while cooking in a stew. soup, or in the crockpot. It does save a good bit of time when i get the urge to make cream of celery soup or celery dressing/stuffing.
> 
> Surely you knew that one was coming, right?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was one you should have kept. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I'm sure. I sure hope so too, but I think the harder they try, the less likely they will be, they just need to relax and it'll happen.
> It's finding the things that came from my Aunt and my Grandparents, Lord some of the things we found, you don't want to know about the x rated cookbook we found. :shock: That went the way of the trash rather quickly, it was rather unsettling to find some things. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Pumpkin Spice No Bake Cheesecake

Servings: 8  Size: 1/8th slice  Weight Watcher Points+: 6 pts
Calories: 222  Fat: 13 g  Carbs: 25 g  Fiber: 1 g  Protein: 3 g  Sugar: 16 g
Sodium: 224 mg  Cholesterol: 28 g

Ingredients:

8 oz 1/3 less fat Philadelphia Cream Cheese
1/2 cup pureed pumpkin (canned is fine)
1 tsp vanilla
1 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp pumpkin pie spice
1/4 cup brown sugar, unpacked
4 oz Truwhip, thawed
9 inch reduced-fat Graham Cracker Crust (or my homemade recipe)

Directions:

1)In a large bowl whip cream cheese, pumpkin, vanilla, cinnamon, pumpkin pie spice, and brown sugar for a few minutes until fluffy. A hand mixer or spatula both work fine. Add Truwhip and whip until smooth.

2)Spoon mixture into pie crust and chill for a few hours, until firm.

Pumpkin and Bourbon Cheesecake

Ingredients

Crust:

1 1/2 cup graham cracker crumbs
1/4 cup sugar
6 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted and slightly cooled
Filling:
1 can Farmer's Market Pumpkin
3 large eggs
1/2 cup light brown sugar
2 tablespoons half and half
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 tablespoons bourbon
1/2 cup granulated sugar
1 tablespoon cornstarch
1 1/2 cup cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon grated nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon ginger
1/2 teaspoon salt
3 8-oz. packages cream cheese, at room temperature

Topping:

1 1/2 cup sour cream
1 tablespoon sugar
3 tablespoons bourbon

Directions

Crust:

Stir together crumbs, sugar and butter. Press in a single layer on the bottom and up sides of a springform pan. Chill in the freezer for at least fifteen minutes.

Filling:

Preheat oven to 350ºF.

Whisk together pumpkin, eggs, brown sugar, cream, vanilla, and bourbon in a large bowl.

In a separate bowl, whisk together sugar, cornstarch, cinnamon, nutmeg, ginger and salt. Add cream cheese and beat with an electric mixer on high until creamy.

Reduce speed and add pumpkin mixture. Pour filling into crust, smoothing top.

Bake until center is set, 50 to 60 minutes. LEAVE OVEN ON. Transfer to a rack to let cool while making the topping (about 5 minutes).

Topping:

Whisk together sour cream, sugar, and bourbon. Spread on top of cheesecake and bake for 5 minutes more. 
Cool cheesecake completely before transferring to the refrigerator. Refrigerate for at least 4 hours before serving.
/www.farmersmarketfoods.com/recipes/pumpkin-bourbon-cheesecake/

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2009/09/pumpkin-spice-no-bake-cheesecake.html#more



busyworkerbee said:


> That's a new one for me - pumpkin cheesecake.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

really good to hear from you dawn - glad the job is getting easier- that makes it nicer and easier to get up for work. something must be in the water - we are having a lot of babies here on the ktp. congrats to you. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Hopefully things are starting to settle down here so I will be able to back here on a more regular basis. I am finally starting to get a handle on the job a bit. I think I finally am doing all of the duties that she has meant for me. I started the payroll in July and think I might now have a pretty good handle on it. I certainly have more confidence in myself now than from when I first started the job. It is a lot more than I anticipated or wanted to take on at this point in my life but will have to stick with it for a few years so that we can get things taken care of.
> 
> I have not kept up with much here, KP and my phone dont go well together. Its easier to Facebook on my phone when out and about.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you absolutely need to knit another one - this one is so great - what a talent you have sonja. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Got bored with cardigan so knit this what do you think should I make another one , I know I need to change scarf


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

chocolates are definitely a no-no but turnips would be good for her. hickory is quite fond of bananas. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> O
> 
> Thank you Liz and yes she is eying the chocolates . She comes running as soon as she hears the rustle of a wrapper, don't know why as she does not get any . What I also find funny is that she comes running if I chop turnip she loves it
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have forgotten - what does ally pally stand for? --- sam



martina said:


> Just back from final day at Ally Pally. Had a great day out with my oldest son but am shattered now. My prayers for all in need, especially little Bella and my best wishes to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where did everyone go? --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i have forgotten - what does ally pally stand for? --- sam


Alexandra palace Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> you absolutely need to knit another one - this one is so great - what a talent you have sonja. --- sam


Nearly finished 2nd one hope to have enough yarn to make matching hat
Sonja


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Afternoon My Sweet Hearts,
I have just typed three pages to you all and lost it (and I was doing a word document).
It was another beautiful day here in the South. Sunny but cool. Sorry Sam, but I do love it. We stay so hot here.
I went to SS this morning and left afterward. Jim was in Jackson seeing to getting Angie discharged, so I just wanted some time for me. I went to Kroger and picked up my lunch, two cartons of coke, two bottles of mustard, and pepper sauce. When Jim got home (I had laid the ticket on the counter), he asked me how my lunch had cost $30. He noticed I had a Sonic drivein cup on my computer desk and I told him that I drove through and bought it out of my money. Am I wrong to let these comments get to me? Maybe I should be dwelling just on the good things he does but it seems everything here lately is a negative.something I have said wrong, something I have done wrong, etc. My allowance that I have so diligently saved for the trip to LYS in Yazoo City is dwindling from what I had saved. I agreed to accompany a friend to Jackson for her doctors visit, so I had to get money out for lunch. I picked up a shut in friend to get her out for the day so I had to take money out for lunch (lunch with a friend comes out of my allowance), and now I have a trip coming up for two days, so I will have to take out for meals and drinks while traveling. All gifts to him Christmas, fathers day and birthday have to come from my allowance. I just get so frustrated. I have talked to him more times than I can remember and nothing ever changes. I know we are to submit, so maybe I am wrong to be upset. Forgive me but I can only vent here.
I am going to knit on my afghan tonight. I should be working on my sweater but Jim is on me about buying more yarn when I havent used up all I have. I have so many of these strips to make to cover a California King Sized Bed. He asked for this and it is really the only thing he has ever asked for so I will devote this year to making it. Guess my project for next year is to sew it together.
I have never eaten pumpkin either. I have not heard of substituting squash and carrots for it. We learn so much from each other. I get two or three big bunches of celery and dice it up , putting one cup in each Ziploc bag. I use onion, celery, and bellpepper or onion, celery, and carrots to season soups stews, gumbos,etc. As to okra, I put it in butterbeans to season (my bunch love boiled okra but it is truly an acquired taste. You can also cut it up into little rings and soak it in buttermilk then cornmeal , salt and pepper mixture and fry it.
I am so excited. My friend Gerri and I (she has the quadriplegic son) are going to be Thelma and Louise and leave Vicksburg at six a.m. next Sunday and spend Sun and Monday night with my Sister in Arkansas. We have been wanting to go so Sis could teach us to do the Christmas balls with material.
MEL, I sincerely hope you can get some kind of financial aid for your meds, hon. You really dont need to ever be without them. Your little minion hat is just adorable. You did such a good job on it. I sure hope you are getting orders to help out. PTL Dad and Mom are doing well. Little Gage looks happy on his scooter. I know you must worry that daily living with burdens you cant change might affect him. You are a wonderful Mom, Sweetie. Dont ever forget that. Glad to see you had a girlfriend day.
MARY, I cannot fathom a three year old on the toilet for three hours. Their little bootie and legs would be numb and keeping them occupied that long would be a challenge.
JACKIE, We all continue to lift you up for healing and to get a clean bill of health. NO CA.
SONJA, Happy belated anniversary darling. Hope your swollen feet are better now. Prayers ongoing for DH & DS. I absolutely love the little snowman bootie and yes you should make more. I love to see your creations. You could earn tons of money on Ravelry or Ebay with your work. Mishka is such a gorgeous dog. She has a great personality.spirited and loving. I have never heard of the berries you mentioned.
DARALENE, I pray this finds your resting. Let your body recover from all you have gone through in the past several weeks/months. Glad your travels were safe and you got to share memories with loved ones. Listen to your body now, dear friend and recover. We will be here when you are able. Stay off those puffy feet. I know Bill and the kids are glad to have you home.
MARILYNN, I am so sorry you have had so many loved ones pass in such a short time. Wonderful that you have had some quality Mother/Daughter time. Maybe it rained because you or she needed that more than cleaning out things. My best memories are of my Mom sitting and doing handwork with Sis and I.
BONNIE, Thanks for the update on Shane I am so very sorry the Ca has spread. It is a good thing he and his sister got their inheritance and are able to travel and have some good one on one time. Prayers ongoing for Shane. I so enjoyed pics of your farm. Intersting to me. So glad you had a good Thanksgiving. I have got to get my dressing made and in the freezer. In your last post you said you had to get off your butt and do something. Do you ever sit on it. My goodness, you put me to shame.
JULIE, Your Guernsey is absolutely gorgeous. I am flabbergasted at how you made the perfect fit. Jean looks lovely in it and I know she will treasure it. Your green shawl is a beauty too. You and Darlene have such an eye for color.
GWEN, That is a precious hat and love, love, love the pillows. I know you are enjoying your machine and just make the most wonderful gifts. Your pics of the wedding were wonderful. You have a beautiful family and I loved your dress.
JEANETTE, Healing prayers from all the dental work. Extraction sounds painful. Pray Ice and pain meds relieve the pain.. Please dont overdo. Lay around and rest until healing is done. Blood flow to the area is affected by activity. Mom (from Mass.) used to put sugar on tomatoes and salt on watermelon. Sincerely empathize with being down on anniversary of Dads death. No matter how many years, we never forget.
PAT, Happy Birthday.
CATHY, Good to hear Mom is doing some activity. It beats none at all. Getting her out in the fresh air is so good for both of you. It will not only lift her spirit but giving you good time with her away from others.
CAREN, I,too, have had trouble with KP/KTP freezing. It is only on this site it does that. Jim cleaned up my computer and had scans done. Right now it is o.k. Never know when it is going to happen. Some of my fondest memories are of the family cooking holiday meals. I especially remember one Thanksgiving I was flat of my back. Jim and the girls deicded they would each take a recipe and prepare the holiday meal. Jim was in charge of the meat so it was sides and deserts. Jim was doing deviled eggs. Kelsey went to check on his progress and found that he had not cut his eggs lengthwise but the other way and had them sitting in the cartons to be stuffed. She laughs to this day about that.
JOY, dear heart, I dont doubt you are tired. You get up early, chauffer grandkids,& work wonders in the house. I always love to hear what everyone is cooking for supper. Plus, you have been adjusting to and keeping a little one. How is that going?
TAMI, Healing Prayers for the FM. You simply have to start saying no and listen to your body. It is hard. The hardest part is getting your family to understand. We pay for it when we dont. Ask me how I know.
DENISE, I loved your pictures, especially the waterfall. Traveling mercies for your trip. You are so lucky to be getting to meet so many KTP friends. I, too, am a big lover of tulips.
MARGARET, I loved the night/day cape. The edging set it off. I am not so sure that my problem is the actual Chiagoo needle itself or just knitting for too long a period. I usually knit 4-5 hours a day. When I get the kitchen cleaned up after the last meal, I curl up with something good on the boob tube and knit away. So I have to consider this too. It may not be the needle at all. Not sure yet if I will sell them or not. If I do, I know I wont have a problem as they are brand new and at a good price.
KATE, I have windows 7. I am afraid to upgrade as I know how to work the 7. Not so sure about the others.
DAWN, It is so good to see your post. I do miss you but can certainly understand why you have not been able to. Sounds to me like life is pretty demanding for you right now.2 grands on the way, a husband who is spending more time at home (underfoot),Christmas projects, and a job that requires a lot of attention. Just dont overload yourself and become overwhelmed, sweetie. Be sure and take some Dawn time. Thank you for the Chocolate Chip Muffin recipe. I am sure gonna try it.
JAMIE, MSU.Mississippi State University.the Bulldogs
MARILYN, A day at the lake with your knitted group sounded like Heaven to me. It sounds like you are really enjoying life with a sorority and it is so good to know Annie Cat has a good home. Good on you for trying lace. It is the next thing I plan to try. Still working on socks, but have learned to make hats, socks, and now a sweater. So on to the lace next! Got to learn how to read grafts.
Well, I will be surprised if I am not kicked off KTP for such a long post.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sonja. I think she is but I am just a bit prejudice...LOL.


Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Gwen and you have a beautiful daughter
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Bonnie. It is actually a top not a dress and I wore t with black dressy slacks. Long story short, when my cousin found out her best friend was going to be able to come to the wedding I told her (the cousin) that she should ask her best friend to be the matron of honor and let me step down. She couldn't believe I offered to do that and suggested we both stand up with her but I insisted. The best friend was so thrilled to be asked to be the matron of honor; said she had never paticipated in a wedding except as the bride. At the reception she thanked me numerous times for allowing her to take my place. It was my pleasure to do so. I ended up cutting the cake(s) at the reception which I much preferred doing and having the knowledge that I had been asked to do the other.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great photos from the wedding, looks like your dress is beautiful.
> Very pretty location for the wedding.
> 
> I got 3 large pans of tomatoes roasting, I don't think I will have time to can the sauce before we go for supper, will have to do that in the morning.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> They are a very good looking family, full stop!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

But oh so true!


thewren said:


> coniving women --- sam


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Got bored with cardigan so knit this what do you think should I make another one , I know I need to change scarf


That bootie is so adorable. I think you should make a matching one. What a cute gift for someone.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> i can't imagine any recipe that uses okra as being worth making. lol --- sam


Not to worry, Sam. My crowd will eat your share and gladly. . . . any day, any time.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, you gave a gift of the heart.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Dawn...It is wonderful to hear from you once again. Sounds like DH is happier now. So glad that things have settled down at work and he is working 3 days instead of most of the week. 

Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian friends. I hope you have enjoyed wonderful food and time with family. Hoping the crops are getting harvested in a timely manner for those of you who need to get the crops in.

Gwen...Love the pictures from the wedding. The family looks beautiful all dressed up. What a beautiful place to have the reception.

Today was a day of laundry, church, lunch as a family, some cooking, more laundry and some knitting. I had frogged the hat that I started last weekend and had it almost finished when I realized that it was too big and then figured out how I messed up the sizing on it. I have not finished the increases as it is a top down and I have started adding in the second color. Tonight, I was happy to eat a can of soup and have a glass of water. I much prefer homemade soup, but I usually am the only one to want soup. My DH does make a good beef stew that 3 of us will eat. Matthew is eating a chicken quesidilla(sp?) tonight. Tomorrow Matthew and I will take his drawing to the printer for his cards to send out in the card exchange.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too!


jheiens said:


> Not to worry, Sam. My crowd will eat your share and gladly. . . . any day, any time.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did the same thing for my supper Pacer; can of chicken noodle soup and saltine crackers. DH and are both pretty tired from the trip yestrday. I too like homemade soup better but just too pooped to make it today.

I held off doing the card exchange this year. Thoroughly enjoyed it last year but am slowly learning to decline when I already have much to do. Tami did such a delightful job with the card exchange last year so hopefully will join in next year again.



pacer said:


> Dawn...It is wonderful to hear from you once again. Sounds like DH is happier now. So glad that things have settled down at work and he is working 3 days instead of most of the week.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian friends. I hope you have enjoyed wonderful food and time with family. Hoping the crops are getting harvested in a timely manner for those of you who need to get the crops in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh well, I hear a pair of fingerless gloves calling so I'm out of here. Play nice, enjoy each other. TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, tell Matthew I wrote 3 thank you notes for 39th bday on his cards and all women loved them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Pumpkin Spice No Bake Cheesecake


Have copied them but not sure whether I will try one- sounds an odd mix to me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

_Betty I know we are to submit, so maybe I am wrong to be upset. Forgive me but I can only vent here._

Yes Betty we are called to submit- but Biblical submission does not involve being a doormat. Just before Paul tells women to submit to their husbands he tells husbands to love their wives as Christ loved the church. How did he love us? He died for us and this is a huge demand on men if they follow it (and if they insist on women submitting they need to look at all the other things Paul says on marriage not just one verse). Using one verse only to base such a large part of our life on is dangerous-we need to look at all that scripture ahs to say on the topic. I do believe that wives are to submit to husbands, but this does not give husbands a right to control our lives just as Jesus does not control our lives. It is logical that someone takes the final responsibility for decisions- but they are decisions ideally made in consultation with you and putting you first in his thinking (just as Christs whole life was for us not him). 
If David tried to tell me how much I was to spend and question every thing I spent I would be up in arms. But at the same time much as I want to head overseas David sees it as a waste of money and I need to respect him on this.
But YOU need to determine whether it is worth making a big issue of this. I assume that he hasn't changed recently and that you have lived with this all your married life-and that you can afford to eat out at times. Is it worth all the hassles that may arise? Will he change? Only you can know that.
If you want to talk more Betty PM me.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Betty &#10084;

We have had frost the last 2 nights.

Fave teams...Baseball=Toronto Blue Jays. Go Jays Go
Hockey= Toronto Maple Leafs
Colorado Avalanche 
Boston Bruins
Football= don't have a team. Don't watch it.

Thanksgiving dinner at Gregs moms will post pics tomorrow 
Night all&#128564;


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> MARGARET, I loved the night/day cape. The edging set it off. I am not so sure that my problem is the actual Chiagoo needle itself or just knitting for too long a period. I usually knit 4-5 hours a day. When I get the kitchen cleaned up after the last meal, I curl up with something good on the boob tube and knit away. So I have to consider this too. It may not be the needle at all. Not sure yet if I will sell them or not. If I do, I know I wont have a problem as they are brand new and at a good price.
> 
> I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


We don't mind your long posts Betty- you probably don't post more than us just all at once rather than in bits. Why not respond to each indivdually by quote reply? Then you won't keep losing your long replies which it seems you find happening so often. 
The more I read the more I realise that we should only sit and knit for an hour at a time- no need to do much just get up for a couple of minutes and leave the knitting alone . Apparently walking for two minutes every hour is a plus for your health if you spend much of your day sitting (compared to those who just stood or didn't stop at all- these two no difference) note that this was general health not joints etc. And recently I think here on the KTP a link was given for simple hand care for knitters (so check Kates lists for if it was here). But anything that stretches you hands and changes what they are doing every hour has to help. ANd our hands are very important to us as knitters so worth caring for.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Bonnie. It is actually a top not a dress and I wore t with black dressy slacks. Long story short, when my cousin found out her best friend was going to be able to come to the wedding I told her (the cousin) that she should ask her best friend to be the matron of honor and let me step down. She couldn't believe I offered to do that and suggested we both stand up with her but I insisted. The best friend was so thrilled to be asked to be the matron of honor; said she had never paticipated in a wedding except as the bride. At the reception she thanked me numerous times for allowing her to take my place. It was my pleasure to do so. I ended up cutting the cake(s) at the reception which I much preferred doing and having the knowledge that I had been asked to do the other.


That was a generous offer of yours Gwen- but as said you still had the thrill of knowing she had asked you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now to get ready to go to a 2yo birthday party- our Yarning over Yarn group! wonder if we should have chosen to do things that 2 year olds do at parties. Rather than pizza, food and wine plus knitting? Now that would have been interesting- maybe just as well I only just thought of it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

betty - if you go into your document files - in the upper lefthand corner you will see it says search documents. if you remember the first sentence verbatum type it in the space and hit search - if it is out there this should find it.

my uncle elmer was much like your jim - up until he retired he gave aunt annis $30 twice a month. if she hadn't worked they would not have eaten as well as they did. i really think you should have all of your social security. he needs a wake up call sooner than later.

sounds like you are going to be busy for a little while - jim should be paying for them - not you. ---- sam



Bulldog said:


> Good Afternoon My Sweet Hearts,
> 
> I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was extremely generous of you gwen but i am not surprised - that is just the way you are. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Bonnie. It is actually a top not a dress and I wore t with black dressy slacks. Long story short, when my cousin found out her best friend was going to be able to come to the wedding I told her (the cousin) that she should ask her best friend to be the matron of honor and let me step down. She couldn't believe I offered to do that and suggested we both stand up with her but I insisted. The best friend was so thrilled to be asked to be the matron of honor; said she had never paticipated in a wedding except as the bride. At the reception she thanked me numerous times for allowing her to take my place. It was my pleasure to do so. I ended up cutting the cake(s) at the reception which I much preferred doing and having the knowledge that I had been asked to do the other.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this time i will listen to dad. i do think i need to get off my soap box - daddy always said never discuss religion or politics. --- sam



darowil said:


> _Betty I know we are to submit, so maybe I am wrong to be upset. Forgive me but I can only vent here._
> 
> Yes Betty we are called to submit- but Biblical submission does not involve being a doormat. Just before Paul tells women to submit to their husbands he tells husbands to love their wives as Christ loved the church. How did he love us? He died for us and this is a huge demand on men if they follow it (and if they insist on women submitting they need to look at all the other things Paul says on marriage not just one verse). Using one verse only to base such a large part of our life on is dangerous-we need to look at all that scripture ahs to say on the topic. I do believe that wives are to submit to husbands, but this does not give husbands a right to control our lives just as Jesus does not control our lives. It is logical that someone takes the final responsibility for decisions- but they are decisions ideally made in consultation with you and putting you first in his thinking (just as Christs whole life was for us not him).
> If David tried to tell me how much I was to spend and question every thing I spent I would be up in arms. But at the same time much as I want to head overseas David sees it as a waste of money and I need to respect him on this.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

HAPPY THANKS GIVING DAY to all in Canada&#127881;&#127882;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Not to worry, Sam. My crowd will eat your share and gladly. . . . any day, any time.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Known here as ladies fingers had to look it up as I didn't know what okra was


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> That bootie is so adorable. I think you should make a matching one. What a cute gift for someone.


Thank you Mary and I thought so I am going to make a matching hat 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> England just beat Fiji and thrashed Uruguay and lost to us and Wales (just looked it up, the only one I knew was us).
> 
> I've just had a look at the pools- Scotland, Wales and Ireland are all through to the quarter finals by the look of things and England as the hosts got kicked out early on.
> 
> Nigth night all must go and get a few more hours sleep.


I imagine you are wide awake at the moment as it is only 6-48 pm Adelaide, Monday! (9-19 pm., here Monday)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> never thought of that. sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks really good julie - good job. what is the water behind her? --- Sam


Thanks, Sam. The water is Loch Sunart. one of Scotland's many Sea Loch's, on the southern coast of the Ardnamurchan Peninsula, out from Fort William and Ben Nevis the highest point of Britain, and Glen Coe, where some of the most infamous battle's between England and Scotland took place.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> chocolates are definitely a no-no but turnips would be good for her. hickory is quite fond of bananas. --- sam


So is Ringo- if I am eating one, he insists I share!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have forgotten - what does ally pally stand for? --- sam


Alexandra Palace.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> _Betty I know we are to submit, so maybe I am wrong to be upset. Forgive me but I can only vent here._
> 
> Yes Betty we are called to submit- but Biblical submission does not involve being a doormat. Just before Paul tells women to submit to their husbands he tells husbands to love their wives as Christ loved the church. How did he love us? He died for us and this is a huge demand on men if they follow it (and if they insist on women submitting they need to look at all the other things Paul says on marriage not just one verse). Using one verse only to base such a large part of our life on is dangerous-we need to look at all that scripture ahs to say on the topic. I do believe that wives are to submit to husbands, but this does not give husbands a right to control our lives just as Jesus does not control our lives. It is logical that someone takes the final responsibility for decisions- but they are decisions ideally made in consultation with you and putting you first in his thinking (just as Christs whole life was for us not him).
> If David tried to tell me how much I was to spend and question every thing I spent I would be up in arms. But at the same time much as I want to head overseas David sees it as a waste of money and I need to respect him on this.
> ...


I am in total agreement with everything that Margaret has said, here, Betty. I was very concerned before about Jim's controlling ways, and I remain concerned. I am glad that you feel safe enough here, to be able to share.


> JULIE, Your Guernsey is absolutely gorgeous. I am flabbergasted at how you made the perfect fit. Jean looks lovely in it and I know she will treasure it. Your green shawl is a beauty too. You and Darlene have such an eye for color.


That aside, thank you so much for your generous compliments.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad to see you here again Dawn- hopefully you accomplish all you want for the new grand-daughters! Glad also you are getting on top of the job!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Got bored with cardigan so knit this what do you think should I make another one , I know I need to change scarf


 :thumbup: Yes do make another one. It is really cute.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a wonderful time at the wedding yesterday. I honestly have never seen a couple so in love. Groom could hardly get the words out he was so choked up with tears of joy. The look in his eyes was of sheer joy and love. Same with the bride. At age 67 they were the most love filled couple I've ever seen. I've attached a photo taken off the deck at the reception and will try to send some more photos once I get them.
> 
> Off to catch up now.


Gorgeous view! Aaaww the newly weds sound so lovely. Did you cry?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got the rest of the photos that DD took yesterday....


Thanks for sharing the photos. You look lovely Gwen!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie . I saw a picture and thought I can do that , now I just have to do it again 😄


You just copied from a picture? You have talent dear lady.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

interesting to learn what things are called in other countries, lady fingers here are cookies or cakes used to make desserts, mainly tiramisu I believe.



Swedenme said:


> Known here as ladies fingers had to look it up as I didn't know what okra was


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You just copied from a picture? You have talent dear lady.


Doesn't she? What woudl she be doing if she had knitted for decades?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> interesting to learn what things are called in other countries, lady fingers here are cookies or cakes used to make desserts, mainly tiramisu I believe.


And I think of grapes!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I imagine you are wide awake at the moment as it is only 6-48 pm Adelaide, Monday! (9-19 pm., here Monday)


Was at the Yarning over YArn birthday party. Lavoely evening.
We had it at a members house who lioves only a few doors down so when we ran out chairs me and another poped over here to get some more chairs. Sue was standing in the drive with chairs and I walked out to see David. You can help us take these chairs I said. Only after he left the chairs and headed back home did I wonder what he thought when he saw a strange lady outside our house with our chairs and me nowhere in sight! Gave us all a good laugh when we got in. Home made pizzasand lovely.
The little group has come a long way in 2 years- 3 sock exhibitions, market stalls and most importantly a group of lovely ladies meeting weekly doing what we love- talking and knitting (and sometimes eating). And because most people are local we often see each other in the streets.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is great! And now I am to explain the meaning of all the motifs!


I'm in awe of your Gansey designs and execution, Julie! :thumbup: 
BTW, just aquired a rather tatty but complete version of Rae Compton's Complete book of Traditional Knitting for £1.50 in a charity shop I frequent. Might get time to read it? DH is giving an airlift to Anthony Riches next weekend. He and two other Roman Historical writers are coming over to Alderney to talk about the walk they've done in Roman armour 130 miles along the Appian Way into Rome. Here's the info, but don't know if the link copies over.....
Edit - sorry it doesn't

In April 2014, historical novelists, Ben Kane, Anthony Riches and Russell Whitfield, walked 130 miles along the Appian Way from Capua to Rome, each carrying at least 16kg in authentic Roman armour and weapons. They took along a film crew to ensure every last bit of blood, sweat and bad language was captured on film for posterity!

Now Ben, Tony and Russ are coming to Alderney, to talk about their books and their Roman Walk adventure at the Alderney Cinema 16-17 October.

To find about more about the authors and details of their visit to Alderney, click HERE

I hope everyone is coping with various problems, loved to see you harvesting, Bonnie. Loved all the lovely photos from Aus; have a wonderful trip to US Nicho. Off to get some work done now, hoping to catch up later.
Hugs to all, Lin :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Was at the Yarning over YArn birthday party. Lavoely evening.
> We had it at a members house who lioves only a few doors down so when we ran out chairs me and another poped over here to get some more chairs. Sue was standing in the drive with chairs and I walked out to see David. You can help us take these chairs I said. Only after he left the chairs and headed back home did I wonder what he thought when he saw a strange lady outside our house with our chairs and me nowhere in sight! Gave us all a good laugh when we got in. Home made pizzasand lovely.
> The little group has come a long way in 2 years- 3 sock exhibitions, market stalls and most importantly a group of lovely ladies meeting weekly doing what we love- talking and knitting (and sometimes eating). And because most people are local we often see each other in the streets.


What a pleasant way to spend an evening!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I'm in awe of your Gansey designs and execution, Julie! :thumbup:
> BTW, just aquired a rather tatty but complete version of Rae Compton's Complete book of Traditional Knitting for £1.50 in a charity shop I frequent. Might get time to read it? DH is giving an airlift to Anthony Riches next weekend. He and two other Roman Historical writers are coming over to Alderney to talk about the walk they've done in Roman armour 130 miles along the Appian Way into Rome. Here's the info, but don't know if the link copies over.....
> Edit - sorry it doesn't
> 
> ...


What a pity the link, didn't!!!!!

You are very kind, Lin!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some may be interested in this, from Earth Sky News:-

http://earthsky.org/astronomy-essentials/longest-shortest-lunar-months?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campai


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> _Betty I know we are to submit, so maybe I am wrong to be upset. Forgive me but I can only vent here._
> 
> Yes Betty we are called to submit- but Biblical submission does not involve being a doormat. Just before Paul tells women to submit to their husbands he tells husbands to love their wives as Christ loved the church. How did he love us? He died for us and this is a huge demand on men if they follow it (and if they insist on women submitting they need to look at all the other things Paul says on marriage not just one verse). Using one verse only to base such a large part of our life on is dangerous-we need to look at all that scripture ahs to say on the topic. I do believe that wives are to submit to husbands, but this does not give husbands a right to control our lives just as Jesus does not control our lives. It is logical that someone takes the final responsibility for decisions- but they are decisions ideally made in consultation with you and putting you first in his thinking (just as Christs whole life was for us not him).
> If David tried to tell me how much I was to spend and question every thing I spent I would be up in arms. But at the same time much as I want to head overseas David sees it as a waste of money and I need to respect him on this.
> ...


Margaret, you said all that needs to be or can be said on this concern of Betty's. Amen.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And now to get ready to go to a 2yo birthday party- our Yarning over Yarn group! wonder if we should have chosen to do things that 2 year olds do at parties. Rather than pizza, food and wine plus knitting? Now that would have been interesting- maybe just as well I only just thought of it!


Hope you have a nice time Margaret


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> interesting to learn what things are called in other countries, lady fingers here are cookies or cakes used to make desserts, mainly tiramisu I believe.


We used to call those trifle sponge biscuits Lady Fingers too, but LadIES fingers are okra :roll:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> this time i will listen to dad. i do think i need to get off my soap box - daddy always said never discuss religion or politics. --- sam


I never discuss religion as I think it's a persons right to chose whatever faith they want to believe in 
But politics is a different matter I can't help but get on my soap box there is just something about the whole thing that is wrong and drastically needs changing and now I'm telling myself to stop do not get on that soapbox😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That aside, thank you so much for your generous compliments.


A big thank you from me to Betty you are always so generous with your 
Compliments 
You can rant away any time you want Betty always someone here to listen to you , think it's time you had a discussion about money and equality in a marriage with Jim surely once everything is paid for whatever's left should be shared equal


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Another attempt to give the link to the Romani walk film......
http://www.alderneyliterarytrust.com/events/romani1/the-road-to-rome


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Doesn't she? What woudl she be doing if she had knitted for decades?


Thank you Cathy and Margaret it's really nice to get some feedback from other knitters 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Another attempt to give the link to the Romani walk film......
> http://www.alderneyliterarytrust.com/events/romani1/the-road-to-rome


Excellent Lin- thanks for persevering- now I will go back and take a proper look!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy and Margaret it's really nice to get some feedback from other knitters
> Sonja


You get the Lurker 2 award for Newbie Knitter of the Year!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Was at the Yarning over YArn birthday party. Lavoely evening.
> We had it at a members house who lioves only a few doors down so when we ran out chairs me and another poped over here to get some more chairs. Sue was standing in the drive with chairs and I walked out to see David. You can help us take these chairs I said. Only after he left the chairs and headed back home did I wonder what he thought when he saw a strange lady outside our house with our chairs and me nowhere in sight! Gave us all a good laugh when we got in. Home made pizzasand lovely.
> The little group has come a long way in 2 years- 3 sock exhibitions, market stalls and most importantly a group of lovely ladies meeting weekly doing what we love- talking and knitting (and sometimes eating). And because most people are local we often see each other in the streets.


That must have been funny did he think she was a lady burglar 😄
Your knitting group sounds lovely wish I could join 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A big thank you from me to Betty you are always so generous with your
> Compliments
> You can rant away any time you want Betty always someone here to listen to you , think it's time you had a discussion about money and equality in a marriage with Jim surely once everything is paid for whatever's left should be shared equal


I agree. I'm glad to see so many comments on this issue as I think Jim is being ridiculous. I'm afraid our house would be a different place if my DH tried to put me on an allowance. Betty, I'm sure from your posts that you worked many years & have your own pension, I think it is very unfair of Jim to control your money.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme wrote:
Thank you Julie . I saw a picture and thought I can do that , now I just have to do it again &#128516;

I can't believe you can just looks at something & off you go. You will be making a fortune as a designer soon.


Gwen, you are such a wonderful person to let the other lady be maid of honor on short notice. 

Lin, I'm going to check out the link you sent. I can't imagine the life those soldiers had, they must have been tough as nails to troop around in all thst hardware cooking in summer & freezing in winter. 

Margaret, glad you enjoyed your party & I'm glad your DH didn't get excited when he saw the " burglar". Too funny!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> We used to call those trifle sponge biscuits Lady Fingers too, but LadIES fingers are okra :roll:


Boy, you sure wouldn't want to mix up those two ingredients in a Trifle or gumbo recipes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> You get the Lurker 2 award for Newbie Knitter of the Year!


Thank you very much Julie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, I was just thinking, could you talk to your daughters about this? Maybe with their backing you could make Jim realize how he is upsetting you & being very unfair.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you very much Julie


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got this in an email yesterday. Have any of you heard of this stitch or tried it? Looks interesting.

http://www.interweavestore.com/twigg-stitch-grouped?utm_source=Knitting%20Daily&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=KP151011&et_mid=790205&rid=241200177


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Everyone what are your favorite sports teams


I am not a sports fan at all, unless it is what ever the grands are playing in. That said, if I have to root for a team, it will be what ever is local. At the moment, that is the Browns for football, the Indians for baseball, the Caveliers for basketball.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

that was interesting Julie. Thanks for posting


Lurker 2 said:


> Some may be interested in this, from Earth Sky News:-
> 
> http://earthsky.org/astronomy-essentials/longest-shortest-lunar-months?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campai


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> that was interesting Julie. Thanks for posting


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is quite an honor in my opinion and I wholeheartedly agree.


Lurker 2 said:


> You get the Lurker 2 award for Newbie Knitter of the Year!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I can't even blame the worst parts on grands, but Kerry is looking prego and still just spotting, so since that was her mothers tendency when pregnant, we are thinking it's a positive, she'll go back to the doc pretty soon for another test, her mom didn't test positive until about halfway through.
> 
> OH! Davids little brother and his girlfriend or whatever she is, just had a baby the other day, he has linebacker hands, and he was over 11lbs, they had to put him in NICU for 2 days because he wasn't eating (his mom is diabetic) but he's home now and eating like he's been starved.


Congratulations!

Oh my! over 11# :shock: Glad he is eating now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have GOT to do some cleaning so I'm off to check my email and then get busy. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've posted this in 'pictures', but for those who don't venture beyond the Tea Party here is Jean wearing the red Gansey


I think I commented elsewhere, but it's well worth commenting on again! A beautifully knit sweater, on a beautiful lady, with beautiful scenery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that is quite an honor in my opinion and I wholeheartedly agree.


She really is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think I commented elsewhere, but it's well worth commenting on again! A beautifully knit sweater, on a beautiful lady, with beautiful scenery.


Wow!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Nicho...I enjoyed seeing your pictures. Hopefully, some of the KTP people you visit will kindly post some pictures. I wish you safe travels and many beautiful sights to see while you are in the USA.
> 
> I am so tired this afternoon as I woke up at 2:30 AM to get ready for work. I have been fighting to stay awake for awhile now. Bella was rushed to the emergency room of the hospital that she had her surgery in. The suture for the chait tube tore open near her organs so she is possibly looking at surgery to repain the damage.


Oh no. Sending even more prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Supper went well, DIL didn't get to come, she was only on call today so thought she might get here but all the ambulances were out so I sent a plate home for her. We waited for my brother to come, I finally called him & he said he forgot. Good grief. Well we certainly have lots of leftovers. I wish DH would eat turkey pie, I would make some as I really like it.
> 
> Sonja, I forgot to say that's a great photo of Mishka, what a pretty dg.


Make mini turkey pies and freeze them for quick lunches for when it is just you. Make some turkey soup.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

No school today for Columbus day. Did a quick clean and organize of my craft closet while getting out baby material.  totally embarrassed myself with the amount of yarn i have! Material is a close second though when i started knitting a few years ago i went thru the material and gave a bunch away. Unfortunately 1. as i was looking at it all today there isn't any yarn I'm willing to part with and 2. Have a trip planned at the end of the month to a yarn show and a couple of yarn stores I've never been to. Will just have to exercise will power and really limit my buying. 

Off to catch up


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got bored with cardigan so knit this what do you think should I make another one , I know I need to change scarf


Yes, make the other one!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this in an email yesterday. Have any of you heard of this stitch or tried it? Looks interesting.
> 
> http://www.interweavestore.com/twigg-stitch-grouped?utm_source=Knitting%20Daily&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=KP151011&et_mid=790205&rid=241200177


DS1 got me this book for Christmas last year needless to say have not had time to experiment yet.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Morning Dear Hearts,
Thank you for letting me vent yesterday. Today is a new day and I am blessed to be on this side of the green grass.
Margaret, I appreciate all of you advice. I always like to get another perspective. We have 48 years and it has always been like this. I have tried more times than I can remember to tell him how I feel and it only ends up in an argument, so I have learned over the years to be silent. The kids are all aware of the situation as they were subject to the same thing growing up. They love their Dad, but know there is no reasoning with him. They do all have good spouses who treat them with love and respect. For this I am very grateful.
I wont let the children step in as they had enough when they were here. They are all so loving when I spent time with them and never let me pay for a meal out. This is why they all give me money on special holidays.He might say something about what I spent it on but never takes it from me. He has told me numerous times I need to save it and not just blow it. I am very wise in my purchases and somehow save up for items that are costly.
He is the same way when I shop for clothes. I am limited. I cannot go to the beauty shop weekly as some do. I go once a month for a haircut. Let the color go on my hair as the cost of having it colored seemed to be an issue.
Jim did not have a Dad growing up. He was an alcoholic and his Mom raised him and his Sister. Jim had to start working when he was 15. He delivered laundry for the cleaners his Mom worked at (she did allterations) and his Uncle owned.
I have noticed over the years that he has a problem with women in authority and dont know if it relates back to childhood. He loved his mom but she did live with his step father for ten years before they married. She smoked and went to bars. At that period of time, these things were all a no no in society. I know times were hard for him and he had to struggle to get his education.
In many ways, he is the kindest most thoughtful man you could ever meet but he has to be in control of me and of money. He tends to be full of criticism more than praise here at home and at times it gets to me. 
Yes, I stayed home for ten years when the kids were little, going back to work when my baby entered kindergarden. I worked until my health broke then.
To this day, I love him dearly. Just wish I could get him to understand how much richer (not money wise) our lives could be without all the other things. I dont like talking to people we know because I dont want them not to love him, so I air my feelings here.
I will be fine. There are just times when the weight of it all comes in and I just have to vent. I usually try and stay busy.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:10pm and we are just sitting around the house for now. Off to another turkey dinner today with friends. 


Got to post some pics....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> DS1 got me this book for Christmas last year needless to say have not had time to experiment yet.


I'm thinking for $5 it might be worth a try. Just have to find time to do it.

Just waiting on my preasure canner to cool enough to get the lid off & the rest of the spagetti sauce out. This is the 2nd canner, I got 14 pints &'came to the iPad to search catsup recipes-got side tracked.
I've got my huge canning pots of beets cooking, about 4 gallons, I want to get that job out of the way while it's too wet to be outside


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sweet Betty,

There is always more to the story , isn't there. Just know how much we all care about you, and that we are here for you in whatever way you way us to be.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this in an email yesterday. Have any of you heard of this stitch or tried it? Looks interesting.
> 
> http://www.interweavestore.com/twigg-stitch-grouped?utm_source=Knitting%20Daily&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=KP151011&et_mid=790205&rid=241200177


There has been a lot of discussion about this stitch over on main over the last few months all a bit to technical for me but the bit I did understand was some thought that it wasn't a new stitch


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm with you, Sonja. It didn't seem ''new'' to me but perhaps I just didn't understand that it was so ''new'' to someone else.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Swedenme wrote:
> Thank you Julie . I saw a picture and thought I can do that , now I just have to do it again 😄
> 
> I can't believe you can just looks at something & off you go. You will be making a fortune as a designer soon.
> ...


No chance I'm quite happy doing what I do 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> She really is!


You do all know that I won't be able to walk through a doorway soon because my head will be to big 😄 But thank you very much for the compliments 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You do all know that I won't be able to walk through a doorway soon because my head will be to big 😄 But thank you very much for the compliments
> Sonja


lol :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, make the other one!


All done just need to sew the scarves in place have now started a hat to match 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All done just need to sew the scarves in place have now started a hat to match
> Sonja


These are great!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> These are great!


Thank you Julie hope the hat turns out ok got it figured out what I want to do for the hat but not sure what to do for eyes 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, tell Matthew I wrote 3 thank you notes for 39th bday on his cards and all women loved them.


I will let him know. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All done just need to sew the scarves in place have now started a hat to match
> Sonja


So cute!!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All done just need to sew the scarves in place have now started a hat to match
> Sonja


So cute!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you still at your fil's? --- sam



TNS said:


> I'm in awe of your Gansey designs and execution, Julie! :thumbup:
> BTW, just aquired a rather tatty but complete version of Rae Compton's Complete book of Traditional Knitting for £1.50 in a charity shop I frequent. Might get time to read it? DH is giving an airlift to Anthony Riches next weekend. He and two other Roman Historical writers are coming over to Alderney to talk about the walk they've done in Roman armour 130 miles along the Appian Way into Rome. Here's the info, but don't know if the link copies over.....
> Edit - sorry it doesn't
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> Good Morning Dear Hearts,
> Thank you for letting me vent yesterday. Today is a new day and I am blessed to be on this side of the green grass.
> Margaret, I appreciate all of you advice. I always like to get another perspective. We have 48 years and it has always been like this. I have tried more times than I can remember to tell him how I feel and it only ends up in an argument, so I have learned over the years to be silent. The kids are all aware of the situation as they were subject to the same thing growing up. They love their Dad, but know there is no reasoning with him. They do all have good spouses who treat them with love and respect. For this I am very grateful.
> I wont let the children step in as they had enough when they were here. They are all so loving when I spent time with them and never let me pay for a meal out. This is why they all give me money on special holidays.He might say something about what I spent it on but never takes it from me. He has told me numerous times I need to save it and not just blow it. I am very wise in my purchases and somehow save up for items that are costly.
> ...


Vent as you need to. Your DH loves you as well and is trying to do a better job than his parents did.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i want to go hear - that is going to be a wonderful program. --- sam



TNS said:


> Another attempt to give the link to the Romani walk film......
> http://www.alderneyliterarytrust.com/events/romani1/the-road-to-rome


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie hope the hat turns out ok got it figured out what I want to do for the hat but not sure what to do for eyes
> Sonja


Would a small button work- or perhaps a small crochet circle like Melody does for her Minion hats?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who is the baby melody? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 12:10pm and we are just sitting around the house for now. Off to another turkey dinner today with friends.
> 
> Got to post some pics....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but it's well deserved. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> You do all know that I won't be able to walk through a doorway soon because my head will be to big 😄 But thank you very much for the compliments
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

these are super sonja - can hardly wait to see the hat. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> All done just need to sew the scarves in place have now started a hat to match
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would black buttons work for the eyes. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie hope the hat turns out ok got it figured out what I want to do for the hat but not sure what to do for eyes
> Sonja


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> All done just need to sew the scarves in place have now started a hat to match
> Sonja


Those are adorable!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All done just need to sew the scarves in place have now started a hat to match
> Sonja


Adorable!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 12:10pm and we are just sitting around the house for now. Off to another turkey dinner today with friends.
> 
> Got to post some pics....


Lovely pictures Mel Gage looks as if he is enjoying his self 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Work in progress. Ribbed Mitts With A Twist. Free on Ravelry. I am using Vanna's Choice in Pearl Mist. Acrylic. 

At the Knitting Circle Knit In on Saturday, the Circle was gifted a number of books from a lady who closed her shop. We were each gifted one of the books, our choice. I chose a Gansey book. I will look the next time I get up to see what the title is. It is in my knitting bag. We had a great day together, knitting, visiting, and of course eating! 

Oh, and Sheepy (Phyllis who is helping me with next year's KAP) is a new great grandma! A little girl.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Would a small button work- or perhaps a small crochet circle like Melody does for her Minion hats?


That's what I was thinking will try both when I get to that part see which I like best 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> but it's well deserved. --- sam


Thank you Sam and thank you everyone else for your lovely comments about the booties 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Work in progress. Ribbed Mitts With A Twist. Free on Ravelry.


Looking good Tammi . Are they going to be a gift 
I bookmarked the ones Amyknits made . I am thinking about making them for myself for when I'm walking the dog 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures. Gage sure is growing. Your talk of a turkey dinner is making me hungry.


gagesmom said:


> 12:10pm and we are just sitting around the house for now. Off to another turkey dinner today with friends.
> 
> Got to post some pics....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are awesome! If you write up the pattern for sale please let me know.



Swedenme said:


> All done just need to sew the scarves in place have now started a hat to match
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Once again I need some help. I am doing duplicate stitch for the first time. I've watched a video and do understand how to do the stitch. Video said to always go either bottom to top, left to right, or right to left BUT never go top to bottom. Got that. My problem is then on the chart I am doing *where to I begin?

I'm going to try to duplicate the chart here....I'm putting a "0" for empty box and "X" for a stitch. The graph is a skull.

0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
0 0 0 0 [color red]X X X[/color] 0 0 0 0
0 0 0X X X X X 0 0 0
0 0X X X X X X X 0 0
0 0 X0X X X0X0 0
0 0X0 0X0 0X0 0
0 0X X X X X X X0 0
0 0X X X0X X X0 0
0 0 0X X X X X0 0 0
0 0 0 0X X X0 0 0 0
0 0 0X0 0 0X0 0 0 
0 0 0X X X X X0 0 0 
0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

I'm thinking I should start at the bottom right or left ......and let me say trying to remove duplicate stitch is a word that starts with B and rhymes with stitch! AWK........*


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I was thinking will try both when I get to that part see which I like best
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Once again I need some help. I am doing duplicate stitch for the first time. I've watched a video and do understand how to do the stitch. Video said to always go either bottom to top, left to right, or right to left BUT never go top to bottom. Got that. My problem is then on the chart I am doing *where to I begin?
> 
> I'm going to try to duplicate the chart here....I'm putting a "0" for empty box and "X" for a stitch. The graph is a skull.
> 
> ...


*

I would just start at the bottom, Good Luck!*


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you so,so much Julie!


Lurker 2 said:


> I would just start at the bottom, Good Luck!


 I'm going to go fix some quick spaghetti right now and will give it a go after we eat. I'll post a pic if I'm able to get it to work.

I really appreciate your help!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you so,so much Julie!
> 
> I'm going to go fix some quick spaghetti right now and will give it a go after we eat. I'll post a pic if I'm able to get it to work.
> 
> I really appreciate your help!!!


 :thumbup: Enjoy the Spaghetti!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Morning. Happy belated Thanksgiving for Canadian sisters.


Thank you. It's been a beautiful day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got bored with cardigan so knit this what do you think should I make another one , I know I need to change scarf


That is really cute. Yes, you should make another.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got the rest of the photos that DD took yesterday....


Nice pics, Gwen.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> O
> 
> Thank you Liz and yes she is eying the chocolates . She comes running as soon as she hears the rustle of a wrapper, don't know why as she does not get any . What I also find funny is that she comes running if I chop turnip she loves it
> Sonja


It's funny how our animals love veggies. Candy love cukes and carrots. Doesn't care much for celery though. :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Work in progress. Ribbed Mitts With A Twist. Free on Ravelry. I am using Vanna's Choice in Pearl Mist. Acrylic.
> 
> At the Knitting Circle Knit In on Saturday, the Circle was gifted a number of books from a lady who closed her shop. We were each gifted one of the books, our choice. I chose a Gansey book. I will look the next time I get up to see what the title is. It is in my knitting bag. We had a great day together, knitting, visiting, and of course eating!
> 
> Oh, and Sheepy (Phyllis who is helping me with next year's KAP) is a new great grandma! A little girl.


Congratulations to Sheepy on the new addition to the family.

What a special gift you chose for yourself from those books.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just a quick note to let everyone know that Bella came home Saturday evening, but has to go to get labs drawn frequently. I think it would be more exhausting to do all the running around to appointments and lab draws than to stay at the hospital a few more days. 

My hat is coming along once again. I am half way through the color work portion of the hat. This is the one that I frogged at the end of last week and started over. Matthew and I took his design to the printers today so we should have his card for the card exchange by the end of the week. It will be different. That is my only hint.

People were not driving safely today. So many accidents and the weather is good. The amount of accidents we saw today is what I would expect on the first day of winter weather. So glad to make it home and stay home.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You do all know that I won't be able to walk through a doorway soon because my head will be to big 😄 But thank you very much for the compliments
> Sonja


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All done just need to sew the scarves in place have now started a hat to match
> Sonja


Those are so cute, someone's going to be happy to recieve those


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Looking good Tammi . Are they going to be a gift
> I bookmarked the ones Amyknits made . I am thinking about making them for myself for when I'm walking the dog
> Sonja


Yes they will be a gift. I have a friend with reumetoid arthritis very bad, and the cold really bothers her. She had seen some that I made for someone else, and asked if I would make her a pair. Said she would pay me. We will see about that part. I wouldn't know what to charge her.

I am still working on Damien's hat. The mitts were easier on my hands to knit, and I was tired of working on it. I needed something else to work on!

I forgot to look at the book I got at the knit in on Saturday. I will remember eventually! It will be fun to read and look at. It may be over my head to knit. Well, I know I am capable of knitting one, but keeping at it and not getting the pattern messed up is another thing entirely!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you so,so much Julie!
> 
> I'm going to go fix some quick spaghetti right now and will give it a go after we eat. I'll post a pic if I'm able to get it to work.
> 
> I really appreciate your help!!!


Gwen, knit up a swatch big enough to do the design on. Then practice the duplicate stitch on that, so you don't have to take it out if you make a mistake. Well, if you make one on the original, but you know what I mean! At least you would know where you want to start.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a quick note to let everyone know that Bella came home Saturday evening, but has to go to get labs drawn frequently. I think it would be more exhausting to do all the running around to appointments and lab draws than to stay at the hospital a few more days.
> 
> My hat is coming along once again. I am half way through the color work portion of the hat. This is the one that I frogged at the end of last week and started over. Matthew and I took his design to the printers today so we should have his card for the card exchange by the end of the week. It will be different. That is my only hint.
> 
> People were not driving safely today. So many accidents and the weather is good. The amount of accidents we saw today is what I would expect on the first day of winter weather. So glad to make it home and stay home.


I am looking forward to seeing Matthew's card this year.

So hard for little Bella and her family.

Glad you made it safely. I didn't leave the house all day, until after supper. I used the last of the lettuce for DH's lunch salad, last night. I talked him into taking me to Aldi's after supper, so I could get some. That is all I have been out.

It was so nice today, and warm. Windy, though. It was 70 when I opened the windows, and only 66 in the house. It was a nice, and inexpensive way to warm up the house! I really hated to close the windows this evening. And it is to get cold later in the week. I am not ready for that. It seems like it just got warm.

I have one mitt finished. I am giving my hands a break, but if I find time to knit tomorrow, the other one will be finished. This pattern only takes about 100 yards of worsted, so I can get several pair out of the skein. I may make a pair for me, but I will have to cast on more stitches. It does fit, but I would like it a little looser.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, interested in where you are to start d duplicate stitch.
Had my mammography this afternoon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okie dokie....glove number one with duplicate stitch done....well I still have to tuck in the yarn on the inside but here it is! I'm pretty pleased for the first time doing it. Took Julie's advise and began at the bottom. Also this pattern for the fingerless gloves you stitched the thumb completely as you worked up the glove then bound off the top of the thumb and joined it together to finish off the top of the glove. Never done it that way before. Just something different. I think the DGD will like it. Am making the headband in black to go with it (she likes black). This was a freebie on ravelry called Skully Fingerless Mitts.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, nice.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gwen, nicely done. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okie dokie....glove number one with duplicate stitch done....well I still have to tuck in the yarn on the inside but here it is! I'm pretty pleased for the first time doing it. Took Julie's advise and began at the bottom. Also this pattern for the fingerless gloves you stitched the thumb completely as you worked up the glove then bound off the top of the thumb and joined it together to finish off the top of the glove. Never done it that way before. Just something different. I think the DGD will like it. Am making the headband in black to go with it (she likes black). This was a freebie on ravelry called Skully Fingerless Mitts.


You did a great job. Looks like you have been doing it for years.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Pumpkin Spice No Bake Cheesecake
> 
> Definitely on my "to do " list.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> HAPPY THANKS GIVING DAY to all in Canada🎉🎊


Thank you and I hope you all had a great Columbus Day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okie dokie....glove number one with duplicate stitch done....well I still have to tuck in the yarn on the inside but here it is! I'm pretty pleased for the first time doing it. Took Julie's advise and began at the bottom. Also this pattern for the fingerless gloves you stitched the thumb completely as you worked up the glove then bound off the top of the thumb and joined it together to finish off the top of the glove. Never done it that way before. Just something different. I think the DGD will like it. Am making the headband in black to go with it (she likes black). This was a freebie on ravelry called Skully Fingerless Mitts.


That is good Gwen!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great pictures. Gage sure is growing. Your talk of a turkey dinner is making me hungry.


I went to my SIL's for another dinner tonight. Had turkey soup, ham, stuffing, potatoes, stuffed peppers. No room for dessert though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went to my SIL's for another dinner tonight. Had turkey soup, ham, stuffing, potatoes, stuffed peppers. No room for dessert though.


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a quick note to let everyone know that Bella came home Saturday evening, but has to go to get labs drawn frequently. I think it would be more exhausting to do all the running around to appointments and lab draws than to stay at the hospital a few more days.
> 
> My hat is coming along once again. I am half way through the color work portion of the hat. This is the one that I frogged at the end of last week and started over. Matthew and I took his design to the printers today so we should have his card for the card exchange by the end of the week. It will be different. That is my only hint.
> 
> People were not driving safely today. So many accidents and the weather is good. The amount of accidents we saw today is what I would expect on the first day of winter weather. So glad to make it home and stay home.


Glad that Bella is home. Poor tyke. Let's see your hat when finished. Matthew's card must be a special one if you won't give us a sneak peak. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okie dokie....glove number one with duplicate stitch done....well I still have to tuck in the yarn on the inside but here it is! I'm pretty pleased for the first time doing it. Took Julie's advise and began at the bottom. Also this pattern for the fingerless gloves you stitched the thumb completely as you worked up the glove then bound off the top of the thumb and joined it together to finish off the top of the glove. Never done it that way before. Just something different. I think the DGD will like it. Am making the headband in black to go with it (she likes black). This was a freebie on ravelry called Skully Fingerless Mitts.


I'm sure DGD will love it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I watched a program on Russia's Hermitage Museum tonight. What a collection of art and beautiful sculptures! I wish I could see it in person. 

Caught up for now and off to bed. Back tomorrow. Night all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okie dokie....glove number one with duplicate stitch done....well I still have to tuck in the yarn on the inside but here it is! I'm pretty pleased for the first time doing it. Took Julie's advise and began at the bottom. Also this pattern for the fingerless gloves you stitched the thumb completely as you worked up the glove then bound off the top of the thumb and joined it together to finish off the top of the glove. Never done it that way before. Just something different. I think the DGD will like it. Am making the headband in black to go with it (she likes black). This was a freebie on ravelry called Skully Fingerless Mitts.


It looks good Gwen


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Boy, you sure wouldn't want to mix up those two ingredients in a Trifle or gumbo recipes.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Fortunately, today I was spicing up some soup with a little Braggs Aminos, which is similar to soy. I put some soup in a spoon and added a smidgeon so I could see if it worked and YUCK. I had picked up the vanilla. So glad I didn't pour it in the pot.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Budasha, so sorry to hear about your beloved cat. So hard to lose our beloved pets who have such a bond with us and we with them.

Glad to hear Bella is home but agree that a few more days in hospital might have been much easier than running back and forth to various appointments. So hard on the family.

Yes, talk about bad drivers. DH and I went out for the day to the Fingerlakes and there were remnants of a bad accident at one intersection where someone must have run a stop sign. Speed limits are 55 mph there so would have been bad. Then coming home two cars at two different intersections turned in front of us as we approached them. I screamed and had my arms up in front of face but DH managed to avoid hitting them. Crazy drivers out for sure.

Gwen, great job on the duplicate stitch. I'm sure the gloves and headband will be a real hit.

Swedenme, those have to be the cutest booties ever!!!!

Pup Lover, so glad to know you are ok!!!!

Bulldog, glad you could vent. So important to have a place for that. With your beautiful smile it is hard to imagine anyone denying you anything. 

Mel, lovely photos. Gage looks happy with the baby. Is that a relative's baby? LOVE that photo of the trees.
Happy Belated Canadian Thanksgiving.

Bonnie, wish I was your neighbor so I could hang out in your kitchen and learn.

Poledra, at 11 lbs. he must have been quite the newborn. So glad he and mama are ok. Congratulations to them. 

Had to stop by and say hello. It's 1:30 and I know I should try and sleep. Think the decaf wasn't decaf after all.
Hugs to all. Gorgeous knitting. Saw Julie's gansey in her topic listing and it is so beautiful on such a lovely lady and wonderful landscape.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I read a book written about the Hermitage Museum. It was a novel with historical things mixed in. We were in Moscow for a concert DH performed in but never got to the art museum as the schedule was busy, but what amazing architecture we saw. The museums would be amazing too, I'm sure. I met one of the art historians from the Moscow museum in my German class and he had to leave Russia because he and a friend of his in Leningrad revealed where all the art stolen from Germany in WWII was. Of course in Germany he was a celebrity.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha, so sorry to hear about your beloved cat. So hard to lose our beloved pets who have such a bond with us and we with them.
> 
> Glad to hear Bella is home but agree that a few more days in hospital might have been much easier than running back and forth to various appointments. So hard on the family.
> 
> ...


Glad you are safe, Daralene!
And thanks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

How are you feeling Darlene? Recvering some energy now you have been home for a while?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are awesome! If you write up the pattern for sale please let me know.


I am going to knit them again Gwen trying to make them easier . I will send you the instructions on how I made them when I have time . Have to be at the hospital this week as both son and husband go in same day . Luckily this time they are both in same hospital but opposite ends and different floors . Will have to put my running shoes on . I'm quietly worrying myself sick over sons results and he must be to because he looks awful and his ulcer colitis is playing up. Just have to keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> It's funny how our animals love veggies. Candy love cukes and carrots. Doesn't care much for celery though. :lol:


Mishka won't touch raw carrot but will eat them cooked . They are funny and do make us smile 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Just a quick note to let everyone know that Bella came home Saturday evening, but has to go to get labs drawn frequently. I think it would be more exhausting to do all the running around to appointments and lab draws than to stay at the hospital a few more days.
> 
> My hat is coming along once again. I am half way through the color work portion of the hat. This is the one that I frogged at the end of last week and started over. Matthew and I took his design to the printers today so we should have his card for the card exchange by the end of the week. It will be different. That is my only hint.
> 
> People were not driving safely today. So many accidents and the weather is good. The amount of accidents we saw today is what I would expect on the first day of winter weather. So glad to make it home and stay home.


Glad Bella is home but yes you would have thought it would be better for her to stay there till everything was sorted

Glad you made it home safely . People do some stupid things when driving . Someone here in the UK has just caused a fatal crash by driving the wrong way down a road


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen & Tami, both gloves look great.

Melody, great pictures, Gage is sure gowinp up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Fortunately, today I was spicing up some soup with a little Braggs Aminos, which is similar to soy. I put some soup in a spoon and added a smidgeon so I could see if it worked and YUCK. I had picked up the vanilla. So glad I didn't pour it in the pot.


I'm glad you didnt spoil your soup but it's good to hear I'm not the only one who can goof up. Yesterday I made some roasted cherry tomatoes, I thought I was sprinkling them with Epicure vegetable seasoning but had the seafood blend instead. I ate a few, most are OK but the odd one has a little too much on it & isn't great. Oh well, I guess they will get used anyway.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I am going to knit them again Gwen trying to make them easier . I will send you the instructions on how I made them when I have time . Have to be at the hospital this week as both son and husband go in same day . Luckily this time they are both in same hospital but opposite ends and different floors . Will have to put my running shoes on . I'm quietly worrying myself sick over sons results and he must be to because he looks awful and his ulcer colitis is playing up. Just have to keep my fingers crossed


I sure hope all goes well at the hospital for both your men.

Can I be added to the mailing list when you get your pattern written please but no hurry, you have so much on your plate just now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, I'm glad little Bella is home but it's too bad the family have to do so much running to appointments.

Daralene, hope you are getting rested up after your recent travels. Good thing your DH is a good defensive driver, so many fools on the roads.

Sonja, maybe the person driving the wrong way was a tourist? I think it would be very hard to drive over there on the opposite side I'm used to. One of our South Africa doctors used to occasionally pull into the wrong Kane (but he was a bit of an odd duck so maybe just a crazy driver all the time)

I watched a documentary tonight about the escape from Alcatraz in ?1963, seems there is proof that 2 of the 3 who escaped didn't drown but ended up in South America-interesting show.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good Gwen!


Brilliant Gwen . Definitely see a lovely skull


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha, so sorry to hear about your beloved cat. So hard to lose our beloved pets who have such a bond with us and we with them.
> 
> Glad to hear Bella is home but agree that a few more days in hospital might have been much easier than running back and forth to various appointments. So hard on the family.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I read a book written about the Hermitage Museum. It was a novel with historical things mixed in. We were in Moscow for a concert DH performed in but never got to the art museum as the schedule was busy, but what amazing architecture we saw. The museums would be amazing too, I'm sure. I met one of the art historians from the Moscow museum in my German class and he had to leave Russia because he and a friend of his in Leningrad revealed where all the art stolen from Germany in WWII was. Of course in Germany he was a celebrity.


I would love to go to Russia just to see all the beautiful buildings


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> All done just need to sew the scarves in place have now started a hat to match
> Sonja


Wow, Sonja :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> are you still at your fil's? --- sam


No Sam, now back in Guernsey and FIL seems to be doing well except that he still has his catheter, much to his disappointment. now being told to expect it out in 2-3 weeks. However he is looking so much better, although still anaemic, and on iron tablets for now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I sure hope all goes well at the hospital for both your men.
> 
> Can I be added to the mailing list when you get your pattern written please but no hurry, you have so much on your plate just now.


You sure can , i will probably try again once I get this hat out the way 
Sonja


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okie dokie....glove number one with duplicate stitch done....well I still have to tuck in the yarn on the inside but here it is! I'm pretty pleased for the first time doing it. Took Julie's advise and began at the bottom. Also this pattern for the fingerless gloves you stitched the thumb completely as you worked up the glove then bound off the top of the thumb and joined it together to finish off the top of the glove. Never done it that way before. Just something different. I think the DGD will like it. Am making the headband in black to go with it (she likes black). This was a freebie on ravelry called Skully Fingerless Mitts.


Scary man, bound to go down well with DGD!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :shock:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I'm glad little Bella is home but it's too bad the family have to do so much running to appointments.
> 
> Daralene, hope you are getting rested up after your recent travels. Good thing your DH is a good defensive driver, so many fools on the roads.
> 
> ...


The police are looking into the accident will be awful end to holiday if it was a tourist

I watched a show were 2 men show and explain how things are done and they re enacted that escape using exactly what the men had used and in the same weather conditions and it was possible that they could have survived 
According to them


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You get the Lurker 2 award for Newbie Knitter of the Year!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> All done just need to sew the scarves in place have now started a hat to match
> Sonja


They are really really cute!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Mel Gage looks as if he is enjoying his self
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okie dokie....glove number one with duplicate stitch done....well I still have to tuck in the yarn on the inside but here it is! I'm pretty pleased for the first time doing it. Took Julie's advise and began at the bottom. Also this pattern for the fingerless gloves you stitched the thumb completely as you worked up the glove then bound off the top of the thumb and joined it together to finish off the top of the glove. Never done it that way before. Just something different. I think the DGD will like it. Am making the headband in black to go with it (she likes black). This was a freebie on ravelry called Skully Fingerless Mitts.


That looks good Gwen.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you are safe, Daralene!
> And thanks.


Ditto from me too. Crazy drivers. Hope you are getting rest.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Mum is a bit unwell at the moment. She was complaining that she had some pain around her right side on Sunday, then Monday doc checked her out as she was very pale and had a bit of a fever also. He thinks it is some sort of Gall Bladder infection (cant remember what he called it) and has started her on Antibiotics and given her some Buscopan for the pain. It seems to help with the pain and she was having blood test done today. So we will see.... Hopefully it doesnt turn into anything more serious as I dont think she would survive surgery. She is still eating and seems ok otherwise but very sleepy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mum is a bit unwell at the moment. She was complaining that she had some pain around her right side on Sunday, then Monday doc checked her out as she was very pale and had a bit of a fever also. He thinks it is some sort of Gall Bladder infection (cant remember what he called it) and has started her on Antibiotics and given her some Buscopan for the pain. It seems to help with the pain and she was having blood test done today. So we will see.... Hopefully it doesnt turn into anything more serious as I dont think she would survive surgery. She is still eating and seems ok otherwise but very sleepy.


That doesn't sound good- hopefully the antibiotics will work. Cholycystitis?
Antibiotics is the treatment for an infected gallbladder anyway. They don't take themn out untilt he infection has settled (well they might immediately but they won't for your Mum). If she doesn't to the oral anitibiotics respond it is IV antibiotics not surgery as routine treatment.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I am going to knit them again Gwen trying to make them easier . I will send you the instructions on how I made them when I have time . Have to be at the hospital this week as both son and husband go in same day . Luckily this time they are both in same hospital but opposite ends and different floors . Will have to put my running shoes on . I'm quietly worrying myself sick over sons results and he must be to because he looks awful and his ulcer colitis is playing up. Just have to keep my fingers crossed


Keeping everything crossed with you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That must have been scary Daralene I'm so glad you and your husband are ok
> Sonja


Me too.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Tami like those mitts will be looking for that pattern, mom is wanting some fingerless mitts.

Gwen I have not seen duplicate stitching before, looks good! Is it knitting on top of knitting?

Hi Daralene, nice to see you. Glad that you were able to avoid all of the accidents. 

Prayers still being sent for Bella and her family.

Swedenme prayers for your DH, DS and you. Different floors in the same hospital is better than different hospitals, though I suppose it may put more stress on you to visit both more often.

A friend of ours died last week at 53, from West Nile Virus and complications from same. Very sad he was a very nice and friendly man, would do anything for you and help anyway that he could. If only he had gone to the dr.

DS2 knows the local young man who drove down the wrong side of the interstate and hit another car head on. Last I heard he and one child and the mother from the other car were in critical condition. The other child and father from the car he hit were being treated locally. This however is not what I consider an accident, the young man had been drinking and should not have gotten behind the wheel of the car. 

Back to work today after a long weekend. I spilled tea last week and some got into the keyboard, not much but the f and the k are both a bit stiff will have to try and pry them off and clean under them. 

Hope everyone enjoys their day. Prayers and hugs


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Gwen, knit up a swatch big enough to do the design on. Then practice the duplicate stitch on that, so you don't have to take it out if you make a mistake. Well, if you make one on the original, but you know what I mean! At least you would know where you want to start.


That is a great idea.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Another nice day here which is great (and unusual!) as this is the October holiday up here when the kids are off school for a week. DS #1, his partner & Luke are heading down south today to Thomas Land (as in Thomas the Tank Engine) and I'm sure the wee one will love it. 
Love all the photos of the knitted things, but keep forgetting to say so.....I add them to the summary list then think because I've done that that I have mentioned them when I haven't...if you get what I mean?!! :shock: 
Pleased to see Pup Lover back with us and I'm glad that you feel you are getting to grips with the job, Dawn.
Betty, all I'll say is "Men!"
Sugarsugar - Hope your mum feels better very soon.
I know there was more I meant to comment on, but it's gone...craft! :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> That doesn't sound good- hopefully the antibiotics will work. Cholycystitis?
> Antibiotics is the treatment for an infected gallbladder anyway. They don't take themn out untilt he infection has settled (well they might immediately but they won't for your Mum). If she doesn't to the oral anitibiotics respond it is IV antibiotics not surgery as routine treatment.


Thankyou nurse  I am pretty sure thats what the doc called it. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Tami like those mitts will be looking for that pattern, mom is wanting some fingerless mitts.
> 
> Gwen I have not seen duplicate stitching before, looks good! Is it knitting on top of knitting?
> 
> ...


How sad your friend dying from the viral infection.
Your DSs friend though- it is just stupid to drive when you have been drinking.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Love all the photos of the knitted things, but keep forgetting to say so.....I add them to the summary list then think because I've done that that I have mentioned them when I haven't...if you get what I mean?!! :shock:
> :


I know exactly what you mean! I find myself doing the same thing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou nurse  I am pretty sure thats what the doc called it. :thumbup:


That is actually what I learnt when I had it- the first doctor I saw didn't treat it as I looked OK and I ended up in hospital on IV antibiotics as sick for a week before I saw the surgeon and the oral antibiotics just couldn't cope by then. ANd yes she should have started me on them at the least (or refrred me to a surgeon that day and it might have been able to come straight out.
But they prefer to take it out in the first 48 hours or wait until the inflamation has settled and take it out a few weeks later (or choose not to as in your mothers case).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> That is actually what I learnt when I had it- the first doctor I saw didn't treat it as I looked OK and I ended up in hospital on IV antibiotics as sick for a week before I saw the surgeon and the oral antibiotics just couldn't cope by then. ANd yes she should have started me on them at the least (or refrred me to a surgeon that day and it might have been able to come straight out.
> But they prefer to take it out in the first 48 hours or wait until the inflamation has settled and take it out a few weeks later (or choose not to as in your mothers case).


Oh dear, sorry to hear you know all of this from personal experience. Am wondering that if she doesnt improve will she end up HAVING to have surgery? I suppose if it has to be removed then there isnt much option..... I know I am jumping ahead... just thinking out loud. The doctor will be there again tomorrow...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha, so sorry to hear about your beloved cat. So hard to lose our beloved pets who have such a bond with us and we with them.
> 
> Yes, talk about bad drivers. DH and I went out for the day to the Fingerlakes and there were remnants of a bad accident at one intersection where someone must have run a stop sign. Speed limits are 55 mph there so would have been bad. Then coming home two cars at two different intersections turned in front of us as we approached them. I screamed and had my arms up in front of face but DH managed to avoid hitting them. Crazy drivers out for sure.
> 
> .


Thanks, Daralene. So glad you were able to avoid an accident.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you; please no rush!!!! Praying still for son and husband and sending prayers for strength also for you. You have so very much on your plate with family illness.


Swedenme said:


> I am going to knit them again Gwen trying to make them easier . I will send you the instructions on how I made them when I have time . Have to be at the hospital this week as both son and husband go in same day . Luckily this time they are both in same hospital but opposite ends and different floors . Will have to put my running shoes on . I'm quietly worrying myself sick over sons results and he must be to because he looks awful and his ulcer colitis is playing up. Just have to keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope the medicine helps your mom quickly and that surgery isn't needed.


sugarsugar said:


> Mum is a bit unwell at the moment. She was complaining that she had some pain around her right side on Sunday, then Monday doc checked her out as she was very pale and had a bit of a fever also. He thinks it is some sort of Gall Bladder infection (cant remember what he called it) and has started her on Antibiotics and given her some Buscopan for the pain. It seems to help with the pain and she was having blood test done today. So we will see.... Hopefully it doesnt turn into anything more serious as I dont think she would survive surgery. She is still eating and seems ok otherwise but very sleepy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I watched a program on Russia's Hermitage Museum tonight. What a collection of art and beautiful sculptures! I wish I could see it in person.
> 
> Caught up for now and off to bed. Back tomorrow. Night all.


Me, too. Charlie Rose did a TV program from there and it was just fascinating.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Fortunately, today I was spicing up some soup with a little Braggs Aminos, which is similar to soy. I put some soup in a spoon and added a smidgeon so I could see if it worked and YUCK. I had picked up the vanilla. So glad I didn't pour it in the pot.


That would have been an terrible to have put it in the whole soup pot! Soup sounds very good; there's just a slight chill in the air this a.m. I made chicken vegetable with noodles last week so will probably make some ham and bean with potatoes...I have a ham bone in the freezer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I am going to knit them again Gwen trying to make them easier . I will send you the instructions on how I made them when I have time . Have to be at the hospital this week as both son and husband go in same day . Luckily this time they are both in same hospital but opposite ends and different floors . Will have to put my running shoes on . I'm quietly worrying myself sick over sons results and he must be to because he looks awful and his ulcer colitis is playing up. Just have to keep my fingers crossed


Hugs to you, DS and DH. Hope test results are better than feared.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, sorry to hear you know all of this from personal experience. Am wondering that if she doesnt improve will she end up HAVING to have surgery? I suppose if it has to be removed then there isnt much option..... I know I am jumping ahead... just thinking out loud. The doctor will be there again tomorrow...


Cathy, so sorry to hear of this set-back for Mum.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, healing g energy sent for DS and DH.
Daralene, so glad you avoided accident. Hope you feel rested.
Betty, glAd you could vent. Hugs.
Cathy, hope medicine works for DM.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The police are looking into the accident will be awful end to holiday if it was a tourist
> 
> I watched a show were 2 men show and explain how things are done and they re enacted that escape using exactly what the men had used and in the same weather conditions and it was possible that they could have survived
> According to them


This one had evidence from 2nephews of the escapees. Apparently an old friend of the men came to see the family & told them they had paddled to the opposite side of the island & under cover of darkness used an extension cord to tie their raincoat raft to a goad & were towed across the channel, then worked their way to South America. This old friend was a drug smuggler so the speculation was he helped. He brought their mother some photos taken in 1975, I guess they didn't want her to die not knowing their fate.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mum is a bit unwell at the moment. She was complaining that she had some pain around her right side on Sunday, then Monday doc checked her out as she was very pale and had a bit of a fever also. He thinks it is some sort of Gall Bladder infection (cant remember what he called it) and has started her on Antibiotics and given her some Buscopan for the pain. It seems to help with the pain and she was having blood test done today. So we will see.... Hopefully it doesnt turn into anything more serious as I dont think she would survive surgery. She is still eating and seems ok otherwise but very sleepy.


I hope the antibiotics fix the problem, poor dear has had alot recently, sure doesn't need this.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dawn, my condolences on the loss of your friend. Some of the new viruses floating around(west Nile & hantavirus ) are pretty scary. I hope they develop a treatment soon.
It is so terrible when drunk drivers devastate the lives of the innocent.

.


Pup lover said:


> Tami like those mitts will be looking for that pattern, mom is wanting some fingerless mitts.
> 
> Gwen I have not seen duplicate stitching before, looks good! Is it knitting on top of knitting?
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1pm here and I we back to bed after Gage left. Slept til 11:45. All the fresh air did me in this weekend. 

The one pic is of my Sil Nancy holding her gs (my great nephew) Noah and Gage.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Wow, Sonja :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you I'm going to make another pair don't know wether to use pinks for a girl or go red and green for Christmas 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> No Sam, now back in Guernsey and FIL seems to be doing well except that he still has his catheter, much to his disappointment. now being told to expect it out in 2-3 weeks. However he is looking so much better, although still anaemic, and on iron tablets for now.


I'm glad FIL is so much better . Does this mean he will regain the strength in his legs ? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Mum is a bit unwell at the moment. She was complaining that she had some pain around her right side on Sunday, then Monday doc checked her out as she was very pale and had a bit of a fever also. He thinks it is some sort of Gall Bladder infection (cant remember what he called it) and has started her on Antibiotics and given her some Buscopan for the pain. It seems to help with the pain and she was having blood test done today. So we will see.... Hopefully it doesnt turn into anything more serious as I dont think she would survive surgery. She is still eating and seems ok otherwise but very sleepy.


Oh no Cathy I'm sorry to hear this , just when we were saying she seems settled . Stupid infections . I hope the antibiotics do there job quickly and she is pain free soon 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Keeping everything crossed with you.


Thank you Kate just spent a lovely day with my son so now it's just wait and see 
Sonja


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

[
I watched a documentary tonight about the escape from Alcatraz in ?1963, seems there is proof that 2 of the 3 who escaped didn't drown but ended up in South America-interesting show.[/quote]

I watched the same program. Growing up in Northern California, Alcatriz was always of interest to me. I have not done the tour but hope to some day. San Francisco ismy favorite big city. I found the program very interesting. I watched all 3 hours of it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> Tami like those mitts will be looking for that pattern, mom is wanting some fingerless mitts.
> 
> Gwen I have not seen duplicate stitching before, looks good! Is it knitting on top of knitting?
> 
> ...


Thank you Dawn . It will definitely be easier with them in the same hospital 
Last time they were both in at the same time it was 2different hospitals and an hours driving between them both

Sorry to hear about your friend , he was way to young such a shame 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Another nice day here which is great (and unusual!) as this is the October holiday up here when the kids are off school for a week. DS #1, his partner & Luke are heading down south today to Thomas Land (as in Thomas the Tank Engine) and I'm sure the wee one will love it.
> Love all the photos of the knitted things, but keep forgetting to say so.....I add them to the summary list then think because I've done that that I have mentioned them when I haven't...if you get what I mean?!! :shock:
> Pleased to see Pup Lover back with us and I'm glad that you feel you are getting to grips with the job, Dawn.
> Betty, all I'll say is "Men!"
> ...


Luke will love going to Thomas land and no doubt you will here all about it when he gets home again 
Weather has been unusually warm for October but I can here more and more geese flying in the last couple of days . I like it better when they are flying in the opposite direction as it means the beginning of summer not winter


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you; please no rush!!!! Praying still for son and husband and sending prayers for strength also for you. You have so very much on your plate with family illness.


Thank you Gwen 
I now have a longer list of what I should do if anything happens to my husband who to call for different circumstances . I nod politely thinking how will I know the difference between what's happening but I suppose I will find out if or when as they keep telling me something happens 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> [
> I watched a documentary tonight about the escape from Alcatraz in ?1963, seems there is proof that 2 of the 3 who escaped didn't drown but ended up in South America-interesting show.


I watched the same program. Growing up in Northern California, Alcatriz was always of interest to me. I have not done the tour but hope to some day. San Francisco ismy favorite big city. I found the program very interesting. I watched all 3 hours of it.[/quote]

I've never been to San Francisco but hope to get there some day. I only watched the last 2 hrs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen
> I now have a longer list of what I should do if anything happens to my husband who to call for different circumstances . I nod politely thinking how will I know the difference between what's happening but I suppose I will find out if or when as they keep telling me something happens
> Sonja


Such a worry for you, you must be sprouting more grey hair daily :roll: I hope you don't need any of their instructions any time soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I spent the morning in the kitchen, I made 5 beef pies, 8 turkey pies( I'll give some to my boys ), 2 pie shells & 2 dozen banana muffins. The pies are just 6 inch ones, a couple of meals for me but probably only one for the guys. My friends mom passed away & they had a garage sale to clean out her house, I bought a huge box of foil pans for $1, the poor ones I strung up around my strawberries & the good ones I use for times like this.
I also made a Shepards pie from some of the beef, took some out before I added the vegetables for the pie. I had a huge bowl of mashed potatoes left from Thanksgiving supper & wanted to use some & throw the rest out of my very full fridge. Now I have supper made for tonight & tomorrow, bonus.
Very sunny out this afternoon but crazy winds, yesterday the winds were up to 140km/hr,80mph in the south of the province, not that bad here but certainly not nice. I want to go out & dig some carrots after I get a bit more ambition.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> Glad that Bella is home. Poor tyke. Let's see your hat when finished. Matthew's card must be a special one if you won't give us a sneak peak. Looking forward to seeing it.


No sneak peeks on the card! He wants to gift the actual drawing to the little girl I am making the chemo hat for. Such a thoughtful young man. I am not sure how much the little girl will appreciate the gift, but I will see to it that it is gifted to her per Matthew's request. She will be 8 years old in 5 days.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I'm going to make another pair don't know wether to use pinks for a girl or go red and green for Christmas
> Sonja


Red and green could be for a boy or a girl.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sonja...Praying for DH and DS in their upcoming hospitalizations. So glad you can be at one hospital as you will be stressed enough as it is. I would so love to share in the receiving of the hat and bootie patterns when you put it to writing. I haven't seen your hat yet, but I can envision something beautiful as well.

Cashmeregma...No wonder you could not fall asleep after being in 2 near miss accidents in the same day. So thankful that you and DH are okay. Angels are watching over you.

Gwen...The mitt turned out quite well. I know you GD will love it. Made with love from grandma makes it even more special.

Kate...Can't wait to hear of the Thomas adventure. Luke will be so excited to see the train.

Bonnie...You must have a treasure of food in the cold storage as well as the freezer. We won't have to worry about you if you get snowed in during the winter.

We are having colder weather today as a cold front moved through yesterday. It is suppose to be quite cold on Saturday. I think they said a high in the 40's and night temperatures in the 20's. That will be the coldest we have had since last winter. I need to wash the winter coats soon. Currently, I am finishing up the wash from last week and the start of this week. I need to wash up some dishes soon and get Matthew to class tonight. Dinner needs to be served in spurts tonight due to schedules.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent the morning in the kitchen, I made 5 beef pies, 8 turkey pies( I'll give some to my boys ), 2 pie shells & 2 dozen banana muffins. The pies are just 6 inch ones, a couple of meals for me but probably only one for the guys. My friends mom passed away & they had a garage sale to clean out her house, I bought a huge box of foil pans for $1, the poor ones I strung up around my strawberries & the good ones I use for times like this.
> I also made a Shepards pie from some of the beef, took some out before I added the vegetables for the pie. I had a huge bowl of mashed potatoes left from Thanksgiving supper & wanted to use some & throw the rest out of my very full fridge. Now I have supper made for tonight & tomorrow, bonus.
> Very sunny out this afternoon but crazy winds, yesterday the winds were up to 140km/hr,80mph in the south of the province, not that bad here but certainly not nice. I want to go out & dig some carrots after I get a bit more ambition.


What a very productive day. I love when I spend the entire day in the kitchen cooking several meals to put away in the freezer. I don't do it as much as I used to, but try to do it whenever I go to one of the kid's houses.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I wish my big freezer still worked so I could do just this.


RookieRetiree said:


> What a very productive day. I love when I spend the entire day in the kitchen cooking several meals to put away in the freezer. I don't do it as much as I used to, but try to do it whenever I go to one of the kid's houses.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've finally managed to finish up reading last week's and got here...working to read up now. Not sure how it got away from me! We had stuff this weekend but here it is Tuesday... :shock: Back to reading!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm so glad to see I'm not the only one who has a room crammed with stuff for crafts. I really need to dig through mine & tidy up some day but I think that will be after the snow flies.


Oh, it looks very familiar to me as well...I need either to have a big toss party or more space (or to finish a lot of stuff and find it new homes)!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I wish my big freezer still worked so I could do just this.


I miss my big freezer too. We used to buy 1/2 beef cow and get pork and chickens when on sale. But, it was just not practical for just the two of us and took up too much room in the utility room so we made more use of that room by putting a second refrigerator downstairs which is next to the family room. It's nice having the two refrigerators when it comes time for hosting parties and in this case where I can put vegetables and breads in the upstairs freezer and have the downstairs freezer section for meat and fish.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Do you roast other vegetables. I usually do potatoes, onion, carrots, pumpkin, sometimes sweet potato.. The roast pumpkin is very yummy I think.
> 
> Give us your opinion if you do try it....


I love pumpkin both in savory and sweet dishes, and I never met a squash I didn't like!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Hope to try roast pumpkin this week.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I haven't been for several years either.


I haven't ever been in an IKEA store. I don't even know if there is one anywhere around here.

RE: big babies--my nephew was 11 lbs at birth and SIL and BIL had to take all his clothes and diapers back and exchange them for 3-6 mos sizes. My son (over 6 ft now) was 21 1/2 inches at birth but luckily he was only 8 lbs. 1 oz.

Sonja, lucky girl, you, with those yummy chocolates!

Still catching up but need to fix supper...back in a bit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dark chocolate raspberry slippers

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Slippers/Dark-Chocolate-Raspberry-Slippers


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> The Gansey looks fantastic on Jean. It looks like it is warm and cozy to wear. Jean will get quite a bit of use out of that sweater and will be able to tell others that it was made by family. What a blessing for you to be able to share your wonderful talent with her.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It is wonderful!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i can't imagine any recipe that uses okra as being worth making. lol --- sam


Breaded and fried is the only way to go with okra.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It is wonderful!


Thanks, Sorlenna!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Betty, dear heart, I hear your frustration. I don't have an answer, but I know what you're living with and I am sorry he doesn't lighten up a bit. Hugs to you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's funny how our animals love veggies. Candy love cukes and carrots. Doesn't care much for celery though. :lol:


Oh, you reminded me of a dog we used to have; we could put anything in his bowl but if there was ONE piece of celery anywhere in it, he'd somehow clean the entire bowl and leave the celery!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sonja, the snowman is adorable, and Gwen, the mitts look good--I haven't done much duplicate stitch and it's been years.

I am revisiting mosaic knitting for the time being to do some color work...so far, so good.

Sending good thoughts to all in need of healing.

I read through, so I'm going back to the knitting now, but always keeping y'all in my heart. Hugs & blessings!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Today I went to the post office to mail a few things, then to grocery store for a few items, then I got gas and from there on to the Kitchen Collection to purchase some Keurig Cups for hot chocolate. I promised Gerri I would pick some up for both of us and give her hers when we leave for Sisters Sunday morning. I realized when I went to check out there that I did not have my charge care. I have twoone I am to put household, clothing items on and one for hobbies for me, so he can keep my charges straight. I had to call him to look online and see if the card had been used while I was backtracking. I prayed all the way to the filling station and God answered. My card had been turned in to the office.
I got home and of coarse no one was there to help me unload (a big deal is made if I am not there for him) My hands were loaded as I came in the house and my back was screaming. I had to listen to a lecture of how careless I was and the fact that I had gone from one end of town to the other in runnging errands (gas). I just broke down and cried and once again tried to tell him how I feel.
I am so sorry to unload and am sincerely praying to keep my problems to myself but it just aint happening right now.
SONJA, I want on the list for the bootie pattern. They are so darn cute. I can see them in every color for every holiday. Prayers ongoing for your trip to hosplital with husband and son and for good results for your son. You are carrying such a heavy load. I feel like a fool talking of the cross I bear.
GWEN, Great minds think alike. I am having spaghetti tonight. I fixed it last night and have let it simmer all day. The house smells wonderful. I love your mitts. Your DGD is going to love them. Duplicate Stitch is on my bucket list.
PHYLLIS, Congratulations on the new grandchild.
MARY, Post your hat. Matthew is such a kind/thoughtful young man and I have no doubts who he learned it from. Whatever card he comes up with will be cherished by those who receive them. Ca is so very cruel. To see a small child have it is gut wrenching. Post your hat. Colorwork on a hat is my next project. I have two expert knitters to glean knowledge from in my knitting group.
JOY, Prayers for a good mammogram report.
LIZ, So glad you are going out for suppers with friends. This is so good for the soul.
KAYE JO, Forgot to tell you Kerry is in my prayers for pregnancy that will be uneventful culminating in a healthy baby.
BONNIE, You are a multi tasking ninja. You are so producting. I have never heard of the vegetable seasoning. I love to have a day in the kitchen like that. Thursday will be my day in the kitchen. I plan to get my Thanksgiving dressing together.I usually add a pkg of Pepperidge farm stuffing mix to my cornbread along with Celery, Onions (yellow) , and green onions, a big can of cream of chicken soup, lots of pepper along with poultry seasoning and a bit of broth. I forgot the stuffing mix and may just make it without this year.

CATHY,I am so sorry to hear Mom has Cholecystitis. I am praying the antibiotics and pain meds work. She is probably groggy from the pain med. Usually, they cure the infection before they remove the gall bladder. At her age, dont know whether they will operate.
DAWN, I am saddened to hear of the death of one so young. It is ashamed how many deaths can be prevented simply by going to the doctor. Drunk drivers are a sore subject with me and I truly feel they need to be stiffly prosecuted or penalized.
TAMI, I love your twisted rib mitts. Do you have a pattern to share? The best thing I ever did was go to our Sr Citizens and join the ladies handwork group. There are two outstanding knitters there whom we are all learning from. The whole group is such a blessing to me.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Here is a pic from Thanksgiving at our friends yesterday.

Here is a Hello Kitty hat I finished tonight for an order.

Sorry for posting short msgs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, I can certainly see why you would break down & cry. How can Jim not unload the car for you when he knows your back is so bad. I'm so glad your card had been turned in & you didn't have more troubles.
Is there any chance you could get Jim to go to some kind of counseling? It seems some people's obsessions become worse as they age, maybe that is why he is being so unreasonable. I wish you could get someone to talk to him.
I'm glad you can come here & talk to us.
I hope you have a great time visiting your sister.



Bulldog said:


> Today I went to the post office to mail a few things, then to grocery store for a few items, then I got gas and from there on to the Kitchen Collection to purchase some Keurig Cups for hot chocolate. I promised Gerri I would pick some up for both of us and give her hers when we leave for Sisters Sunday morning. I realized when I went to check out there that I did not have my charge care. I have twoone I am to put household, clothing items on and one for hobbies for me, so he can keep my charges straight. I had to call him to look online and see if the card had been used while I was backtracking. I prayed all the way to the filling station and God answered. My card had been turned in to the office.
> I got home and of coarse no one was there to help me unload (a big deal is made if I am not there for him) My hands were loaded as I came in the house and my back was screaming. I had to listen to a lecture of how careless I was and the fact that I had gone from one end of town to the other in runnging errands (gas). I just broke down and cried and once again tried to tell him how I feel.
> I am so sorry to unload and am sincerely praying to keep my problems to myself but it just aint happening right now.
> SONJA, I want on the list for the bootie pattern. They are so darn cute. I can see them in every color for every holiday. Prayers ongoing for your trip to hosplital with husband and son and for good results for your son. You are carrying such a heavy load. I feel like a fool talking of the cross I bear.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, cute hat.

Well, I made supper, DH came in at 5:45 & said he was going to run combine for the neighbor so didn't have time to wait until 6:00 when it was ready so I guess he can eat it whenever he comes back. He just grabbed a sandwich for now.

I've spent the last hour trying to find a pattern for a sweater for GD, still not sure which one to do.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent the morning in the kitchen, I made 5 beef pies, 8 turkey pies( I'll give some to my boys ), 2 pie shells & 2 dozen banana muffins. The pies are just 6 inch ones, a couple of meals for me but probably only one for the guys. My friends mom passed away & they had a garage sale to clean out her house, I bought a huge box of foil pans for $1, the poor ones I strung up around my strawberries & the good ones I use for times like this.
> I also made a Shepards pie from some of the beef, took some out before I added the vegetables for the pie. I had a huge bowl of mashed potatoes left from Thanksgiving supper & wanted to use some & throw the rest out of my very full fridge. Now I have supper made for tonight & tomorrow, bonus.
> Very sunny out this afternoon but crazy winds, yesterday the winds were up to 140km/hr,80mph in the south of the province, not that bad here but certainly not nice. I want to go out & dig some carrots after I get a bit more ambition.


What time is super I'll be there I love shepherds pie and I really like banana muffins 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Red and green could be for a boy or a girl.


I'm thinking red and green too mainly because I have to little oddment balls that I can use up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Sonja...Praying for DH and DS in their upcoming hospitalizations. So glad you can be at one hospital as you will be stressed enough as it is. I would so love to share in the receiving of the hat and bootie patterns when you put it to writing. I haven't seen your hat yet, but I can envision something beautiful as well.
> 
> Cashmeregma...No wonder you could not fall asleep after being in 2 near miss accidents in the same day. So thankful that you and DH are okay. Angels are watching over you.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mary I now need to be 3 people instead of 2 now as youngest is ill , he started yesterday with a tickly cough which I was hoping was nothing but we are both wide awake still 2.30 am as I'm listening to him cough and sneeze 
Hopefully he will feel better in the morning 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> dark chocolate raspberry slippers
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Slippers/Dark-Chocolate-Raspberry-Slippers


Looks like a nice slipper can see why they are called dark chocolate raspberry slippers . I'm getting hungry now all this talk about food no way can I start eating in the middle of the night 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Betty, dear heart, I hear your frustration. I don't have an answer, but I know what you're living with and I am sorry he doesn't lighten up a bit. Hugs to you.


Betty please don't feel like a fool your problems are just as important as mine you vent all you want . You must have been really worried about your card and with the pain from your back and then to have to listen to a lecture as well not surprising you burst into tears . hope life settles down again for you soon 
Glad you go to your knitting group at least there you can get some peace 
The ladies sound like a nice group 
Hope you have a nice visit with your sister

And yes you can be on the list for booties 
Take care Betty 
Sonja


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Joy, sounds like you have a busy schedule this week! DH was up for a dentist appt. last week and I might get to see him this week. His apt went fine but he's anxiously waiting for next month when he can get his shots for his knees his arthritis has been really bothering him. I found out I have it in my hip but it's not bothering me too much now. I'm even more unsure now about getting a job that involves standing. I've been taking MIL to appts for her heart for the past few weeks so I'm glad I'm between jobs and able to help her. Hopefully Susan can get some relief for gall bladder symptoms soon. I think i'd better sign off now and head to bed. Bye for now. nittergma


Swedenme said:


> Hope you too got a good nights rest Joy after all that work
> Glad your daughter is a much happier camper even though she is having gall bladder problems hope she feels better soon
> Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I am going to knit them again Gwen trying to make them easier . I will send you the instructions on how I made them when I have time . Have to be at the hospital this week as both son and husband go in same day . Luckily this time they are both in same hospital but opposite ends and different floors . Will have to put my running shoes on . I'm quietly worrying myself sick over sons results and he must be to because he looks awful and his ulcer colitis is playing up. Just have to keep my fingers crossed


Keeping up the prayers for your family


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We at one time had 2 refrigerators and the big freezer and I loved that but during that time we also had 9 folks living here! Perhaps I can find one of those small chest type freezers one day. Our frig is one of those side by sides which when the freezer worked was fine even though the freezer part of the side by side is small. Now even though there are only 3 of us it just isn't enough room especially to take advantge of special buys or making ahead meals.



RookieRetiree said:


> I miss my big freezer too. We used to buy 1/2 beef cow and get pork and chickens when on sale. But, it was just not practical for just the two of us and took up too much room in the utility room so we made more use of that room by putting a second refrigerator downstairs which is next to the family room. It's nice having the two refrigerators when it comes time for hosting parties and in this case where I can put vegetables and breads in the upstairs freezer and have the downstairs freezer section for meat and fish.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mum is a bit unwell at the moment. She was complaining that she had some pain around her right side on Sunday, then Monday doc checked her out as she was very pale and had a bit of a fever also. He thinks it is some sort of Gall Bladder infection (cant remember what he called it) and has started her on Antibiotics and given her some Buscopan for the pain. It seems to help with the pain and she was having blood test done today. So we will see.... Hopefully it doesnt turn into anything more serious as I dont think she would survive surgery. She is still eating and seems ok otherwise but very sleepy.


So sorry to hear this. Prayers that she will soon recover.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Tami like those mitts will be looking for that pattern, mom is wanting some fingerless mitts.
> 
> Gwen I have not seen duplicate stitching before, looks good! Is it knitting on top of knitting?
> 
> ...


Here is the link for the mitts. I started the second one this afternoon, and up to the beginning of the thumb gusset. If I would have had waste yarn with me a bit ago, it would be almost finished. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ribbed-mitts-with-a-twist

So sorry to hear of the loss of your friend. And terrible news of the wrong way driver.

Glad the keyboard still works, even if you do have a couple of sticky keys.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I just popped back it (and thank you and others for the compliments on the mitt) to laugh at myself. When knitting the mitt I kept looking at the picture and couldn't figure out why mine didn't look quite like the pattern. Now that I'm almost done with the mate I've discovered my error! When I was knitting the k2, p2 at the top of the thumb after doing the gusset part and slipped the marker I (b)should[/b] have changed to k all around until I got back to the beginning of the gussett. Well I didn't so the top of the mitt has a basket weave pattern whereas it should have had ribbing exactly like the cuff! Oh well....I like the way my mistke turned out so I'm doing the mate with my error. Guess you could callit a "design by error" mitt! I will make my next pair like the pattern is just so I can see how I like it. Silly me. Thank goodness it turned out useable! LOL



Sorlenna said:


> Sonja, the snowman is adorable, and Gwen, the mitts look good--I haven't done much duplicate stitch and it's been years.
> 
> I am revisiting mosaic knitting for the time being to do some color work...so far, so good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Betty dear heart just want to sneak up and poke Jim with a knitting needle. I am so sorry he is not being understanding and generous. Don't you worry about venting here; you need to let it out somewhere and you know we love and are supportive of you. And, yes I know you dearly love Jim and remember that he ls can be caring and loving; I remember you telling us of his wanting to bring/take you to the next KAP. You know in some ways he makes me think of my dad. Daddy always came across as gruff but it was just his way when he was concerned or worried. In so many other ways we all knew he loved us and would give us the shirt off his back if needed. Jim to a degree sounds like that.



Bulldog said:


> Today I went to the post office to mail a few things, then to grocery store for a few items, then I got gas and from there on to the Kitchen Collection to purchase some Keurig Cups for hot chocolate. I promised Gerri I would pick some up for both of us and give her hers when we leave for Sisters Sunday morning. I realized when I went to check out there that I did not have my charge care. I have twoone I am to put household, clothing items on and one for hobbies for me, so he can keep my charges straight. I had to call him to look online and see if the card had been used while I was backtracking. I prayed all the way to the filling station and God answered. My card had been turned in to the office.
> I got home and of coarse no one was there to help me unload (a big deal is made if I am not there for him) My hands were loaded as I came in the house and my back was screaming. I had to listen to a lecture of how careless I was and the fact that I had gone from one end of town to the other in runnging errands (gas). I just broke down and cried and once again tried to tell him how I feel.
> I am so sorry to unload and am sincerely praying to keep my problems to myself but it just aint happening right now.
> SONJA, I want on the list for the bootie pattern. They are so darn cute. I can see them in every color for every holiday. Prayers ongoing for your trip to hosplital with husband and son and for good results for your son. You are carrying such a heavy load. I feel like a fool talking of the cross I bear.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The Hello Kitty hat is just precious!


gagesmom said:


> Here is a pic from Thanksgiving at our friends yesterday.
> 
> Here is a Hello Kitty hat I finished tonight for an order.
> 
> Sorry for posting short msgs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sonja...Praying for DH and DS in their upcoming hospitalizations. So glad you can be at one hospital as you will be stressed enough as it is. I would so love to share in the receiving of the hat and bootie patterns when you put it to writing. I haven't seen your hat yet, but I can envision something beautiful as well.
> 
> Cashmeregma...No wonder you could not fall asleep after being in 2 near miss accidents in the same day. So thankful that you and DH are okay. Angels are watching over you.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you are going to have the same weather we are. My heavy winter coat is in the RV from this spring. We still needed them when we took our trip to South Carolina. I do have a lighter, more dressy one in the house, so if it gets cold, I still have something in here! I am so not ready for cold weather.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I meant to comment on your mitts and see I hadn't; I had seen that pattern and added it to my library also. Those that you are doing look good. Are you going to add any decoration or leave them as is? I actually like the plain but can also see adding something; either way.


tami_ohio said:


> Here is the link for the mitts. I started the second one this afternoon, and up to the beginning of the thumb gusset. If I would have had waste yarn with me a bit ago, it would be almost finished.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ribbed-mitts-with-a-twist
> 
> So sorry to hear of the loss of your friend. And terrible news of the wrong way driver.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> dark chocolate raspberry slippers
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Slippers/Dark-Chocolate-Raspberry-Slippers


Thanks Sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Today I went to the post office to mail a few things, then to grocery store for a few items, then I got gas and from there on to the Kitchen Collection to purchase some Keurig Cups for hot chocolate. I promised Gerri I would pick some up for both of us and give her hers when we leave for Sisters Sunday morning. I realized when I went to check out there that I did not have my charge care. I have twoone I am to put household, clothing items on and one for hobbies for me, so he can keep my charges straight. I had to call him to look online and see if the card had been used while I was backtracking. I prayed all the way to the filling station and God answered. My card had been turned in to the office.
> I got home and of coarse no one was there to help me unload (a big deal is made if I am not there for him) My hands were loaded as I came in the house and my back was screaming. I had to listen to a lecture of how careless I was and the fact that I had gone from one end of town to the other in runnging errands (gas). I just broke down and cried and once again tried to tell him how I feel.
> I am so sorry to unload and am sincerely praying to keep my problems to myself but it just aint happening right now.
> SONJA, I want on the list for the bootie pattern. They are so darn cute. I can see them in every color for every holiday. Prayers ongoing for your trip to hosplital with husband and son and for good results for your son. You are carrying such a heavy load. I feel like a fool talking of the cross I bear.
> ...


Sending you hugs.

Here is the link to the mitts.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ribbed-mitts-with-a-twist


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Betty, hugs, I'd have cried too.
Sonja, praying for you and your family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary I now need to be 3 people instead of 2 now as youngest is ill , he started yesterday with a tickly cough which I was hoping was nothing but we are both wide awake still 2.30 am as I'm listening to him cough and sneeze
> Hopefully he will feel better in the morning
> Sonja


Have him take 1/4 teaspoon of honey mixed well with 1 Tablespoon of honey 3 times a day. It may not help the cough, but it will help shorten the cold or whatever it is causing it. Hope he is better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I meant to comment on your mitts and see I hadn't; I had seen that pattern and added it to my library also. Those that you are doing look good. Are you going to add any decoration or leave them as is? I actually like the plain but can also see adding something; either way.


I think I am going to leave them plain. I want them to be able to be used all the time, if that is what she wants, and I think it will be. There are so many days that she can barely get out of bed, so if I can help keep her hands warm, that is what I want. They would look good decorated, but not this time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Betty- I think it is better to vent here, than to bottle up how you are feeling- You know we all love you and care for you that you have this trial. God Bless.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What time is super I'll be there I love shepherds pie and I really like banana muffins 😄
> Sonja


Wouldn't it be nice if you could


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary I now need to be 3 people instead of 2 now as youngest is ill , he started yesterday with a tickly cough which I was hoping was nothing but we are both wide awake still 2.30 am as I'm listening to him cough and sneeze
> Hopefully he will feel better in the morning
> Sonja


Oh, no, hope he's better soon & you, your DH & other son don't catch it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no, hope he's better soon & you, your DH & other son don't catch it


From me too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

For those that are Gansey watching- this is where I am at the moment- it is slow going getting up to the gusset! Already I have knitted about 28,500 stitches.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, sorry to hear you know all of this from personal experience. Am wondering that if she doesnt improve will she end up HAVING to have surgery? I suppose if it has to be removed then there isnt much option..... I know I am jumping ahead... just thinking out loud. The doctor will be there again tomorrow...


Even with healthly people they don't like to operate while there is an acute infection (other than in the first day or two). If oral anitibiotics don't work then it will be IV and to tell you the truth I don't know what they do if that doesn't work.
But removal of a gall bladder is done becuase of gall stones not an infection. Often the infection is called by gallstones and after a severe infection they would take the gall bladder out after the infection has fully cleared up if it is feasable. But it may be ages before she has problems again once this clears up. 
Most infections do clear up so not likely that it won't. And caught early so oral should work as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Have him take 1/4 teaspoon of honey mixed well with 1 Tablespoon of honey 3 times a day. It may not help the cough, but it will help shorten the cold or whatever it is causing it. Hope he is better soon.


honey mixed with honey? lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A couple of photos from Rotorua, near where I used to live from age 11, until going to Uni.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> honey mixed with honey? lol


Didn't notice that, but I think Tami is usually online very late in her day.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> honey mixed with honey? lol


Did she mean honey mixed with cinnamon?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Did she mean honey mixed with cinnamon?


That would explain the 1/4 (?) tsp!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Did she mean honey mixed with cinnamon?


That was what I wondered but some people have honey and lemon concentrated like that. Personally I like it as a hot drink.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That was what I wondered but some people have honey and lemon concentrated like that. Personally I like it as a hot drink.


What has gone wrong Margaret- there are no typos!!!!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What has gone wrong Margaret- there are no typos!!!!!!!!


I manage it sometimes! (and again with no corrections needed by me).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Betty, dear heart, I hear your frustration. I don't have an answer, but I know what you're living with and I am sorry he doesn't lighten up a bit. Hugs to you.


Hugs to Betty from me too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Here is a pic from Thanksgiving at our friends yesterday.
> 
> Here is a Hello Kitty hat I finished tonight for an order.
> 
> Sorry for posting short msgs


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary I now need to be 3 people instead of 2 now as youngest is ill , he started yesterday with a tickly cough which I was hoping was nothing but we are both wide awake still 2.30 am as I'm listening to him cough and sneeze
> Hopefully he will feel better in the morning
> Sonja


Oh no! I hope he feels better too. Take care Sonja.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those that are Gansey watching- this is where I am at the moment- it is slow going getting up to the gusset! Already I have knitted about 28,500 stitches.


Looking very nice Julie.... I dont think thats slow!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Even with healthly people they don't like to operate while there is an acute infection (other than in the first day or two). If oral anitibiotics don't work then it will be IV and to tell you the truth I don't know what they do if that doesn't work.
> But removal of a gall bladder is done becuase of gall stones not an infection. Often the infection is called by gallstones and after a severe infection they would take the gall bladder out after the infection has fully cleared up if it is feasable. But it may be ages before she has problems again once this clears up.
> Most infections do clear up so not likely that it won't. And caught early so oral should work as well.


Mmm, I asked today IF she was to need IV antibiotics could that be done in the Nursing Home....nope. Anyway apart from not feeling like eating and still some pain (still managed though) mum looked a little better colour today and was a tiny bit brighter. Fingers crossed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of photos from Rotorua, near where I used to live from age 11, until going to Uni.


Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Have him take 1/4 teaspoon of honey mixed well with 1 Tablespoon of honey 3 times a day. It may not help the cough, but it will help shorten the cold or whatever it is causing it. Hope he is better soon.


Thank you Tammi think I know what you mean . I have been to the doctors with him , took husband to the hospital for 8am left there at 9 picked son up for doctors and we are now home again with prescription for throat infection . This is what he had last time when he had the seizure so don't want to leave him on his own . Oldest son is going with wife so he won't be alone and middle son is going to finish work early and stay with his brother when I have to go back to hospital . I find my self with a few hours spare which as I look round at the mess will be taken up with housework after I have some coffee 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if you could


If I ever win the lottery I will me on the first flight 
Would love to visit and also see some of your beautiful country 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those that are Gansey watching- this is where I am at the moment- it is slow going getting up to the gusset! Already I have knitted about 28,500 stitches.


It's going to be lovely when it's finished Julie . Such a lovely colour , You have been busy with it . Definitely going to be finished before your Autumn comes around again 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of photos from Rotorua, near where I used to live from age 11, until going to Uni.


Beautiful pictures as usual Julie 
Can I ask is there a reason why New Zealand is changing its flag ? 
Meant to ask you yesterday but forgot 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tammi think I know what you mean . I have been to the doctors with him , took husband to the hospital for 8am left there at 9 picked son up for doctors and we are now home again with prescription for throat infection . This is what he had last time when he had the seizure so don't want to leave him on his own . Oldest son is going with wife so he won't be alone and middle son is going to finish work early and stay with his brother when I have to go back to hospital . I find my self with a few hours spare which as I look round at the mess will be taken up with housework after I have some coffee
> Sonja


Sorry he has a throat infection and big hopes that there will be NO seizures at all. :shock: It sounds like the others are organised for the day.... give yourself a break... take it easy for a change. Housework is overrated anyway. LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> What has gone wrong Margaret- there are no typos!!!!!!!!


That's funny :XD: sorry Margaret 
Should see me on my phone for some reason when I press L which is above the delete button it deletes the letters I'm forever correcting my messages 
Youngest cheekily says me and technology don't go together 
And I tell him I don't need technology to talk or think 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry he has a throat infection and big hopes that there will be NO seizures at all. :shock: It sounds like the others are organised for the day.... give yourself a break... take it easy for a change. Housework is overrated anyway. LOL


That's what I think to usually but today I need to take my mind off waiting for sons test results . So I think giving everything a good clean should keep me occupied for a while 
Sonja


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Tami thank you for the pattern!

Julie the gansey is looking wonderful! The pictures are beautiful, thanks for sharing. 

Had an awful day at work yesterday. Did nothing but find errors that I made last week, today to try and correct if possible. If we didnt need the money I would have walked out yesterday at 9:30 a.m. There are parts of this job that I love and then there are parts that I didnt want, dont want and didnt realize would be required. Boss always says I told you there was a lot, there is no way in he** that you could ever describe or get anyone to understand everything that is involved in this job until you do it. And it really is too much for one person. 

Sorry for the complaining. Hope that everyone has a good day. Prayers and hugs


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad FIL is so much better . Does this mean he will regain the strength in his legs ?
> Sonja


If the weakness is due to anaemia and the iron tablets work! But he will be weaker through lack of use too.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen
> I now have a longer list of what I should do if anything happens to my husband who to call for different circumstances . I nod politely thinking how will I know the difference between what's happening but I suppose I will find out if or when as they keep telling me something happens
> Sonja


I'm hoping all goes as well as possible for them both, and that you are not too stressed out and worried. Reassuring hugs, Lin


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I think to usually but today I need to take my mind off waiting for sons test results . So I think giving everything a good clean should keep me occupied for a while
> Sonja


 :thumbup: Well in that case we will call your housework "therapy" for you. Does this mean the results will be through today? I have everything crossed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm, I asked today IF she was to need IV antibiotics could that be done in the Nursing Home....nope. Anyway apart from not feeling like eating and still some pain (still managed though) mum looked a little better colour today and was a tiny bit brighter. Fingers crossed.


That sound hopeful and as it was caught early likely to be OK- my problem was although I went early enough it wasn't treated. Most Nursing homes don't do IV drugs so thats not surprising.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tammi think I know what you mean . I have been to the doctors with him , took husband to the hospital for 8am left there at 9 picked son up for doctors and we are now home again with prescription for throat infection . This is what he had last time when he had the seizure so don't want to leave him on his own . Oldest son is going with wife so he won't be alone and middle son is going to finish work early and stay with his brother when I have to go back to hospital . I find my self with a few hours spare which as I look round at the mess will be taken up with housework after I have some coffee
> Sonja


Just as well you have one healthy son- and that he was able to get time off work to help.
Hope things go well for the other 3. At lest this will give you a guide as to whether DS3 has been stabilised with his medications (though a different day would have been nice!)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Betty (Bulldog) it's just not fair having to endure all this criticism when you deserve some help and understanding. I hope that something will get through to your DH, and make him realise how he makes you feel, but suspect he is too old to change. My Dad was very similar, and mum had a hard life although he loved and cared about her, but he was brought up in another age where the man expected to be obeyed without question.is there any way you can get him to take anti-anxiety medication? I suspect that might stop him fussing over every little thing, but easier said than done! Meanwhile you know you can always vent to us here if that helps. Big hugs


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Well in that case we will call your housework "therapy" for you. Does this mean the results will be through today? I have everything crossed.


This afternoon at 3pm he sees the consultant before he he goes in for his next round of chemo . He should have the results through or so he told us last time we saw him 
Sonja


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> This afternoon at 3pm he sees the consultant before he he goes in for his next round of chemo . He should have the results through or so he told us last time we saw him
> Sonja


Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Just as well you have one healthy son- and that he was able to get time off work to help.
> Hope things go well for the other 3. At lest this will give you a guide as to whether DS3 has been stabilised with his medications (though a different day would have been nice!)


He is blaming another student at unniversity who sat behind him and coughed and sneezed all the way through a lecture without once putting his hand over his mouth . I suspect if he sees the same student again he will sit the opposite end of the room 😄


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no, hope he's better soon & you, your DH & other son don't catch it


Sonja....hope that you and DS were able to go back to bed and get some more sleep. Hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm, I asked today IF she was to need IV antibiotics could that be done in the Nursing Home....nope. Anyway apart from not feeling like eating and still some pain (still managed though) mum looked a little better colour today and was a tiny bit brighter. Fingers crossed.


Hoping that's true and that she's on the road to recovery.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tammi think I know what you mean . I have been to the doctors with him , took husband to the hospital for 8am left there at 9 picked son up for doctors and we are now home again with prescription for throat infection . This is what he had last time when he had the seizure so don't want to leave him on his own . Oldest son is going with wife so he won't be alone and middle son is going to finish work early and stay with his brother when I have to go back to hospital . I find my self with a few hours spare which as I look round at the mess will be taken up with housework after I have some coffee
> Sonja


Definitely coffee first (unless you could nap in the short window of time you have) and then take care of yourself as you are being split in many directions these days.

Hope medicine works quickly and DS is feeling better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Tami thank you for the pattern!
> 
> Julie the gansey is looking wonderful! The pictures are beautiful, thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that...wish I could crinkle my nose and be right there helping you out. It does sound like they are expecting a lot from one person....let's start a campaign to plant seeds in boss's head that you need an assistant.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's going to be lovely when it's finished Julie . Such a lovely colour , You have been busy with it . Definitely going to be finished before your Autumn comes around again
> Sonja


I love that color as well, Julie, and your knitting is so beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I manage it sometimes! (and again with no corrections needed by me).


lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Looking very nice Julie.... I dont think thats slow!!


Thanks, Cathy- I hope to get as much as possible done before the summer really hots up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm, I asked today IF she was to need IV antibiotics could that be done in the Nursing Home....nope. Anyway apart from not feeling like eating and still some pain (still managed though) mum looked a little better colour today and was a tiny bit brighter. Fingers crossed.


Mine too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely :thumbup:


Thanks, Cathy, that was what I thought!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If I ever win the lottery I will me on the first flight
> Would love to visit and also see some of your beautiful country
> Sonja


When you win it, don't forget you have a welcome here too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's going to be lovely when it's finished Julie . Such a lovely colour , You have been busy with it . Definitely going to be finished before your Autumn comes around again
> Sonja


Thanks Sonja! I will have to get my graph paper out when I get to the fancy part of the yoke! Mine is MUCH bigger than Starmore's large sweater!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures as usual Julie
> Can I ask is there a reason why New Zealand is changing its flag ?
> Meant to ask you yesterday but forgot
> Sonja


We have a Jew as PM at the moment, heading a right wing government, and I think it is a bit of spin-doctoring going on. Key is almost a first generation NZ'er (like me)- but not like me in politics. It is an appalling waste of money- and thank you for reminding me that my change of address for the Election went to the wrong address, and is still with my old address.
In my opinion the right wingers are anti- Maori, and not prepared to give them their due, as those who first discovered and settled these islands. There is a Document- The Declaration of Independence, that was co- signed by King William, and Busby (the Crown Representative) knew that Hobson, Williams and Co were legally in the wrong, but he was junior in age to them, and I suspect not an Anglican, and Williams lied to Maori about words he was inventing for their version of the Treaty of Waitangi, which Key is trying to have swept under the carpet.
The flag I would like to see accepted is too radical, and has not been accepted, for this first round of voting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry he has a throat infection and big hopes that there will be NO seizures at all. :shock: It sounds like the others are organised for the day.... give yourself a break... take it easy for a change. Housework is overrated anyway. LOL


I agree fully with Cathy, Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's funny :XD: sorry Margaret
> Should see me on my phone for some reason when I press L which is above the delete button it deletes the letters I'm forever correcting my messages
> Youngest cheekily says me and technology don't go together
> And I tell him I don't need technology to talk or think 😄
> Sonja


Besides we know what you mean Sonja- like Sam you tend to write phonetically without the use of phonetics!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I think to usually but today I need to take my mind off waiting for sons test results . So I think giving everything a good clean should keep me occupied for a while
> Sonja


 :thumbup: I hope it has helped to take your mind off things!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Tami thank you for the pattern!
> 
> Julie the gansey is looking wonderful! The pictures are beautiful, thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


Dawn, it is wonderful to have you back with us, rather than just facebooking!
You know you can safely vent here!
And thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I'm hoping all goes as well as possible for them both, and that you are not too stressed out and worried. Reassuring hugs, Lin


From me too. 
Lin, I do hope DFIL can recover some strength.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Betty (Bulldog) it's just not fair having to endure all this criticism when you deserve some help and understanding. I hope that something will get through to your DH, and make him realise how he makes you feel, but suspect he is too old to change. My Dad was very similar, and mum had a hard life although he loved and cared about her, but he was brought up in another age where the man expected to be obeyed without question.is there any way you can get him to take anti-anxiety medication? I suspect that might stop him fussing over every little thing, but easier said than done! Meanwhile you know you can always vent to us here if that helps. Big hugs


I am so with Lin on this, Betty.
I think it is a good suggestion about the anti-anxiety thought- can you take this up with your doctor?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This afternoon at 3pm he sees the consultant before he he goes in for his next round of chemo . He should have the results through or so he told us last time we saw him
> Sonja


So with luck he is about to go in, right now. Thinking of you all, dear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> I love that color as well, Julie, and your knitting is so beautiful.


Thank you! I just wish it would photograph it's true colour!
How are all your charges today?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those that are Gansey watching- this is where I am at the moment- it is slow going getting up to the gusset! Already I have knitted about 28,500 stitches.


Wow! Julie, I can't believe how fast you are progressing, it's beautiful

Beautiful photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If I ever win the lottery I will me on the first flight
> Would love to visit and also see some of your beautiful country
> Sonja


You would be quite welcome, we have a couple of spare beds


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Julie, I can't believe how fast you are progressing


I usually sit and knit at the computer, which does help pass each row!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been the bookkeeper and secretary for a school before and you are right; more than any one person should be required to do. Hope today is a better day. Celebrate that you have a short week this week!



Pup lover said:


> Tami thank you for the pattern!
> 
> Julie the gansey is looking wonderful! The pictures are beautiful, thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Betty (Bulldog) it's just not fair having to endure all this criticism when you deserve some help and understanding. I hope that something will get through to your DH, and make him realise how he makes you feel, but suspect he is too old to change. My Dad was very similar, and mum had a hard life although he loved and cared about her, but he was brought up in another age where the man expected to be obeyed without question.is there any way you can get him to take anti-anxiety medication? I suspect that might stop him fussing over every little thing, but easier said than done! Meanwhile you know you can always vent to us here if that helps. Big hugs


I'm afraid by the time I was married, the " obey" was definitely gone from the vows. Marriage should be a partnership, not a dictatorship IMHO.

Lin, I hope your FIL gets some of his strength back soon, so hard when they are used to being active. Is he diabetic? If not, when my DH had his accident he lost a lot of blood & iron tablets didn't agree with him, we left a bag of raisins on the counter & he ate a handful several times/day, after a mont his blood was back to normal levels.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, hope the news was not bad. Hope the youngest son is feeling better, did they think it was febrile seizures he had? Seems odd to be associated with a cold.
Dawn, hope the rest of your week goes better. It seems so many jobs now are so overloaded that it's unfair to expect one person to do them, different when you are used to a job & have part of it down pat, then get something else thrown at you but to come new to a job & have it be so overwhelming is very difficult.

Cathy, m glad your mom is looking a little better, hope the antibiotics do their job


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so with Lin on this, Betty.
> I think it is a good suggestion about the anti-anxiety thought- can you take this up with your doctor?


Maybe slip it in the morning coffee :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well this was just a quick pop in as I took a break. DH and I are doing major purging and cleaning the house a room at a time. Since he doesn't have any work right now I asked is we could do this together and was so pleased he agreed. We have so far spent 4 hours on just the kitchen. This task includes cleanjing/purging drawers, cupboards, etc. A huge task for each room of the house. 
I am so glad to be getting this done even though it will take days to do the entire house. Our goal for today is the kitchen, dining room, and living room. Fortunately the dining room and living room is mostly returning stuff to where it should be rather than cluttering up these rooms. Okay, off to scan the daily digest and then back to work. TTYL


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm afraid by the time I was married, the " obey" was definitely gone from the vows. Marriage should be a partnership, not a dictatorship IMHO.
> 
> Lin, I hope your FIL gets some of his strength back soon, so hard when they are used to being active. Is he diabetic? If not, when my DH had his accident he lost a lot of blood & iron tablets didn't agree with him, we left a bag of raisins on the counter & he ate a handful several times/day, after a mont his blood was back to normal levels.


Thanks for the suggestion, Bonnie. FIL isn't diabetic so we could try raisins, but he doesn't have a sweet tooth so may need to be prompted. He's not much of a fruit or veg fan but will eat when they're on his plate, so will likely ignore them if just left for snacking on.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's funny :XD: sorry Margaret
> Should see me on my phone for some reason when I press L which is above the delete button it deletes the letters I'm forever correcting my messages
> Youngest cheekily says me and technology don't go together
> And I tell him I don't need technology to talk or think 😄
> Sonja


Those screens are just too little & autocorrect drives me nuts! Often on here I type to & YO gets added to my message :roll: & when I try to type MaChristie, it always turns that into Ma Gristle???


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well this was just a quick pop in as I took a break. DH and I are doing major purging and cleaning the house a room at a time. Since he doesn't have any work right now I asked is we could do this together and was so pleased he agreed. We have so far spent 4 hours on just the kitchen. This task includes cleanjing/purging drawers, cupboards, etc. A huge task for each room of the house.
> I am so glad to be getting this done even though it will take days to do the entire house. Our goal for today is the kitchen, dining room, and living room. Fortunately the dining room and living room is mostly returning stuff to where it should be rather than cluttering up these rooms. Okay, off to scan the daily digest and then back to work. TTYL


It will be so nice when the job is done but what a job. I now have 1/2 my kitchen cupboards cleaned, did 3 of them when we installed the new dishwasher & yesterday when I was digging out the pie plates I cleaned that cupboard, my old Oster kitchen machine died last Christmas & I bought a Kitchen Aid one,( I much prefer the old BTW ) I thought I had got rid of everything, I found the blender jar & the slicers for the salad maker in the back of the cupboard. So lots more room in that cupboard. I will have to finish when I get the outside work done. Cleaning cupboards is definitely not my favorite job.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oh how I would like to clutter. 
Julie, jumper is grand. Such talent.
Sonja, praying for your family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

While checking email came across this freebie shawl pattern.

http://www.willowyarns.com/App_Themes/willowyarns.com/pdfs/W00213.pdf


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm getting a bit worried about all this 'Autumn Cleaning' going on with Bonnie and Gwenie.!! Was it Rookie that started this off? I'm afraid I'm not going to be doing any until spring....... Well that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.,haven't even had time to start any more knitting despite seeing tempting patterns. The garden is looking overgrown and so that really needs urgent attention but I'm not sure when. 
The summary mentioned that Shirley (Designer) had more health issues. Are you at liberty to explain any more? 
Hope you are feeling a bit less flustered, Mel. Your knitting is great, and I hope it brings in a bit of income to help you along. 
Better get back to the grind now or I'll be even further behind. Love to all


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Today is my knitting group day so will be off in a bit to relax with friends.
Sonja, I am remembering you in prayer today for peace and strength. I pray for healing for your DH and Son and for a good report today. Pray the infection will be alleviated soon.
Jim has been on anxiety/depression meds for years. I also have asked for counseling for years to no avail. He is 72. No changing him. I must learn how to handle all of this better. It seems the older I get, the harder it is to endure.
Cathy, Praying for your Mom's healing.
Julie, the new gansey is so pretty. You amaze me at how much you get done.
I got my short needles in yesterday (only the size 9 interchangeable) and it seems I knit faster and the pain is not so bad. We will see. They both have pros and cons so not going to be in hurry to sell them.
Off to play.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello Everyone, I haven't been back since the day that I first said hello a few years ago. Life just kept getting in the way. Youngest daughter had her first baby and then a year later had triplets so I have been busy helping her. Now that the trips are almost two, my life was starting to get back to normal when my Mom fell and broke her hip. Mom is 90 and lives with me now.

I am a novice knitter and can't figure out why I keep ending up with seven stitches too many on the first row of the Trellis Vine Cowl. Can anyone help?

http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2013/02/trellis-vine-cowl.html

Thank you, Joanne


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

LOL I guess I should change my name to Nannyof3 Plus Trips!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, I haven't been back since the day that I first said hello a few years ago. Life just kept getting in the way. Youngest daughter had her first baby and then a year later had triplets so I have been busy helping her. Now that the trips are almost two, my life was starting to get back to normal when my Mom fell and broke her hip. Mom is 90 and lives with me now.
> 
> I am a novice knitter and can't figure out why I keep ending up with seven stitches too many on the first row of the Trellis Vine Cowl. Can anyone help?
> 
> ...


Joanne, welcome back. I'll take a look at the pattern later, but am pretty sure someone will be back to you on this before then. It''s a great bunch of knowledgeable and helpful people.

Congrats on the new grandbabies; I can't even imagine having enough hands to take care of that many babies. So many of us have been the same situation as you with either watching grandbabies or takeing care of parents. We are definitely the "sandwich" generation.

Come back often.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those that are Gansey watching- this is where I am at the moment- it is slow going getting up to the gusset! Already I have knitted about 28,500 stitches.


 :thumbup: A work of art in progress!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It will be so nice when the job is done but what a job. I now have 1/2 my kitchen cupboards cleaned, did 3 of them when we installed the new dishwasher & yesterday when I was digging out the pie plates I cleaned that cupboard, my old Oster kitchen machine died last Christmas & I bought a Kitchen Aid one,( I much prefer the old BTW ) I thought I had got rid of everything, I found the blender jar & the slicers for the salad maker in the back of the cupboard. So lots more room in that cupboard. I will have to finish when I get the outside work done. Cleaning cupboards is definitely not my favorite job.


Cleaning the stove is definitely my WORST task- I am in the middle of doing it right now!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I'm home just . Thought I would let you know how everything went 
Husband is ok it was a bit painful but it's done now . He has a bit of a temperature and the wound is a bit sore but he is ok 
Good news for son too . Some of the tumours have shrunk in size while others have stayed the same so at least they haven't grown 
Going to go and make myself a nice hot strong coffee 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oh how I would like to clutter.
> Julie, jumper is grand. Such talent.
> Sonja, praying for your family.


Thank you, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Today is my knitting group day so will be off in a bit to relax with friends.
> Sonja, I am remembering you in prayer today for peace and strength. I pray for healing for your DH and Son and for a good report today. Pray the infection will be alleviated soon.
> Jim has been on anxiety/depression meds for years. I also have asked for counseling for years to no avail. He is 72. No changing him. I must learn how to handle all of this better. It seems the older I get, the harder it is to endure.
> Cathy, Praying for your Mom's healing.
> ...


Remember, Betty, I don't have my Fale at home- so I do what I choose, when I choose.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sonja, I know you must be relieved! Continued good thoughts for you & your men.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: A work of art in progress!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sonja, I know you must be relieved! Continued good thoughts for you & your men.


Ditto, and a hurrah, from me!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I hope it has helped to take your mind off things!


It did till about 2.55 then I could have quite happily climbed the walls
Didn't want to answer the phone when it rang

At least I think I will sleep tonight 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You would be quite welcome, we have a couple of spare beds


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have a Jew as PM at the moment, heading a right wing government, and I think it is a bit of spin-doctoring going on. Key is almost a first generation NZ'er (like me)- but not like me in politics. It is an appalling waste of money- and thank you for reminding me that my change of address for the Election went to the wrong address, and is still with my old address.
> In my opinion the right wingers are anti- Maori, and not prepared to give them their due, as those who first discovered and settled these islands. There is a Document- The Declaration of Independence, that was co- signed by King William, and Busby (the Crown Representative) knew that Hobson, Williams and Co were legally in the wrong, but he was junior in age to them, and I suspect not an Anglican, and Williams lied to Maori about words he was inventing for their version of the Treaty of Waitangi, which Key is trying to have swept under the carpet.
> The flag I would like to see accepted is too radical, and has not been accepted, for this first round of voting.


Thank you for the explanation Julie and New Zealand would also be on my list of places to visit especially after seeing the stunning pictures you post 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It did till about 2.55 then I could have quite happily climbed the walls
> Didn't want to answer the phone when it rang
> 
> At least I think I will sleep tonight
> Sonja


Bit early to go to bed as yet!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is positive news! I am so thankful for this report for you. Hopefully the treatments for your son are helping more than they had anticipated and will continue to do so.



Swedenme said:


> I'm home just . Thought I would let you know how everything went
> Husband is ok it was a bit painful but it's done now . He has a bit of a temperature and the wound is a bit sore but he is ok
> Good news for son too . Some of the tumours have shrunk in size while others have stayed the same so at least they haven't grown
> Going to go and make myself a nice hot strong coffee
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, hope the news was not bad. Hope the youngest son is feeling better, did they think it was febrile seizures he had? Seems odd to be associated with a cold.
> Dawn, hope the rest of your week goes better. It seems so many jobs now are so overloaded that it's unfair to expect one person to do them, different when you are used to a job & have part of it down pat, then get something else thrown at you but to come new to a job & have it be so overwhelming is very difficult.
> 
> Cathy, m glad your mom is looking a little better, hope the antibiotics do their job


 No not febrile the tests they did definitely confirmed that he was prone to epilepsy and hopefully his medication keeps it under control but he was ill with a real bad sore throat then too so I suppose I just associate the two together 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those screens are just too little & autocorrect drives me nuts! Often on here I type to & YO gets added to my message :roll: & when I try to type MaChristie, it always turns that into Ma Gristle???


Auto correct drives me nuts to especially when I know I have spelt the word correctly and it changes it to a completely different word 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going to go do the duplicate stitch on the mate to the fingerless glove now. Just finished paying bills (ugh!) so need to do something less frustating....LOL. 

Nice surprise....DH went to run a couple of errands mailing packages and when he came home he had picked me up a set of 5 inch #4 DPNS that I had needed. 

TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for the explanation Julie and New Zealand would also be on my list of places to visit especially after seeing the stunning pictures you post
> Sonja


That would be so wonderful!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bit early to go to bed as yet!


Wish I could as I only got a couple of hours sleep last night but I know I won't sleep all night so I will stay awake a couple more hours 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is positive news! I am so thankful for this report for you. Hopefully the treatments for your son are helping more than they had anticipated and will continue to do so.


Thank you Gwen Julie and Sorlenna definitely a relief
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, I haven't been back since the day that I first said hello a few years ago. Life just kept getting in the way. Youngest daughter had her first baby and then a year later had triplets so I have been busy helping her. Now that the trips are almost two, my life was starting to get back to normal when my Mom fell and broke her hip. Mom is 90 and lives with me now.
> 
> I am a novice knitter and can't figure out why I keep ending up with seven stitches too many on the first row of the Trellis Vine Cowl. Can anyone help?
> 
> ...


Nice to have you back with us Joanne, you have certainly had your hands full!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm home just . Thought I would let you know how everything went
> Husband is ok it was a bit painful but it's done now . He has a bit of a temperature and the wound is a bit sore but he is ok
> Good news for son too . Some of the tumours have shrunk in size while others have stayed the same so at least they haven't grown
> Going to go and make myself a nice hot strong coffee
> Sonja


Delighted to hear good news for both your DH and your son. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, I haven't been back since the day that I first said hello a few years ago. Life just kept getting in the way. Youngest daughter had her first baby and then a year later had triplets so I have been busy helping her. Now that the trips are almost two, my life was starting to get back to normal when my Mom fell and broke her hip. Mom is 90 and lives with me now.
> 
> I am a novice knitter and can't figure out why I keep ending up with seven stitches too many on the first row of the Trellis Vine Cowl. Can anyone help?
> 
> ...


Sorry can't help with your cowl but would like to say hello and welcome and hope your mom is getting better 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen Julie and Sorlenna definitely a relief
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Delighted to hear good news for both your DH and your son. :thumbup:


Thank you Kate .


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to go do the duplicate stitch on the mate to the fingerless glove now. Just finished paying bills (ugh!) so need to do something less frustating....LOL.
> 
> Nice surprise....DH went to run a couple of errands mailing packages and when he came home he had picked me up a set of 5 inch #4 DPNS that I had needed.
> 
> TTYL


What a wonderful man! :thumbup: Mine wouldn't know a set of DPNS if they leapt up and jagged him! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just thought Gwen might be interested to see, the DPN's that I've been seeking- all the way from Altena in Deutschland (uber alles) for a certain DK commission Guernsey that I will be making!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Yummy looking chocolates beautiful dog!


Swedenme said:


> It was but then my middle son brought me to boxes of these
> And my shadow silly dog that she is thought I was going to share


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm home just . Thought I would let you know how everything went
> Husband is ok it was a bit painful but it's done now . He has a bit of a temperature and the wound is a bit sore but he is ok
> Good news for son too . Some of the tumours have shrunk in size while others have stayed the same so at least they haven't grown
> Going to go and make myself a nice hot strong coffee
> Sonja


Very hopeful signs...Thank the Good Lord for this progress. Best wishes to all. Hope DH recovers quickly and that DS's chemo keeps going forward with the knowledge that it's doing it's job!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nittergma said:


> Yummy looking chocolates beautiful dog!


Thank you . It was cream cakes middle son brought with him today just what I needed to go with my coffee 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very hopeful signs...Thank the Good Lord for this progress. Best wishes to all. Hope DH recovers quickly and that DS's chemo keeps going forward with the knowledge that it's doing it's job!!


Thank you Jeanette . The next round starts tomorrow hopefully 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well goodnight everybody . Eyes won't co operate with me any longer &#128565;
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well goodnight everybody . Eyes won't co operate with me any longer 😵
> Sonja


Sleep well!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those that are Gansey watching- this is where I am at the moment- it is slow going getting up to the gusset! Already I have knitted about 28,500 stitches.


It looks great, Julie


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> honey mixed with honey? lol


Oops should be 1 Tablespoon of honey mixed well with 1/4 teaspoon of cinnamon! Mix well cinnamon does not dissolve.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of photos from Rotorua, near where I used to live from age 11, until going to Uni.


Breathtaking.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Looking very nice Julie.... I dont think thats slow!!


I don't think it's slow either. It would take me months to get that far.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm, I asked today IF she was to need IV antibiotics could that be done in the Nursing Home....nope. Anyway apart from not feeling like eating and still some pain (still managed though) mum looked a little better colour today and was a tiny bit brighter. Fingers crossed.


The improoved color is good news


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tammi think I know what you mean . I have been to the doctors with him , took husband to the hospital for 8am left there at 9 picked son up for doctors and we are now home again with prescription for throat infection . This is what he had last time when he had the seizure so don't want to leave him on his own . Oldest son is going with wife so he won't be alone and middle son is going to finish work early and stay with his brother when I have to go back to hospital . I find my self with a few hours spare which as I look round at the mess will be taken up with housework after I have some coffee
> Sonja


I am glad your son has been to the Dr. Good he is not alone if this was what he had with the last seizure. Also glad that it could be worked out that someone could be with each person as needed. The housework can wait. Prayers continue for all of you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Tami thank you for the pattern!
> 
> Julie the gansey is looking wonderful! The pictures are beautiful, thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


Prayers for a better day tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It looks great, Julie


Thank you, Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Breathtaking.


I hoped people would enjoy them!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> While checking email came across this freebie shawl pattern.
> 
> http://www.willowyarns.com/App_Themes/willowyarns.com/pdfs/W00213.pdf


Very pretty


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't think it's slow either. It would take me months to get that far.


I am doing very little else at the moment, Tami!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm home just . Thought I would let you know how everything went
> Husband is ok it was a bit painful but it's done now . He has a bit of a temperature and the wound is a bit sore but he is ok
> Good news for son too . Some of the tumours have shrunk in size while others have stayed the same so at least they haven't grown
> Going to go and make myself a nice hot strong coffee
> Sonja


That is good news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am doing very little else at the moment, Tami!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am doing very little else at the moment, Tami!


That is what I thought, for as quickly as it is coming along!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is what I thought, for as quickly as it is coming along!


Ah well, it is actually not quite the truth, there's been Spring Cleaning, and furniture re-arranging going on as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I miss my big freezer too. We used to buy 1/2 beef cow and get pork and chickens when on sale. But, it was just not practical for just the two of us and took up too much room in the utility room so we made more use of that room by putting a second refrigerator downstairs which is next to the family room. It's nice having the two refrigerators when it comes time for hosting parties and in this case where I can put vegetables and breads in the upstairs freezer and have the downstairs freezer section for meat and fish.


I am sure your children and grandchildren take delight in you filling their freezers with wonderful meals.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary I now need to be 3 people instead of 2 now as youngest is ill , he started yesterday with a tickly cough which I was hoping was nothing but we are both wide awake still 2.30 am as I'm listening to him cough and sneeze
> Hopefully he will feel better in the morning
> Sonja


Have young son try Tami's recipe for curing a cold. It worked great for me and you cannot afford to get sick right now so he needs to get better. Simply mix 1 TBS honey and 1/4 tsp cinnamon and take it 3 x's a day for 3 days. Worth a try at least.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> It sounds like you are going to have the same weather we are. My heavy winter coat is in the RV from this spring. We still needed them when we took our trip to South Carolina. I do have a lighter, more dressy one in the house, so if it gets cold, I still have something in here! I am so not ready for cold weather.


For those of you with RV's being winterized, a lady at work says she buys about 4 boxes of mothballs and spreads them on the ground underneath her RV to keep mice out. She also puts dryer sheets all around on the inside of the RV.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah well, it is actually not quite the truth, there's been Spring Cleaning, and furniture re-arranging going on as well.


Well, you have to give your hands a little down time, sometimes! :-D


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> What a wonderful man! :thumbup: Mine wouldn't know a set of DPNS if they leapt up and jagged him! :roll: :lol:


Mine either :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I whole-heartedly agree; he is a keeper for sure


KateB said:


> What a wonderful man! :thumbup: Mine wouldn't know a set of DPNS if they leapt up and jagged him! :roll: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> For those of you with RV's being winterized, a lady at work says she buys about 4 boxes of mothballs and spreads them on the ground underneath her RV to keep mice out. She also puts dryer sheets all around on the inside of the RV.


I have heard about putting the moth balls in the RV (try getting rid of that smell in the spring! :shock: ) but not on the ground around it. The only dryer sheets we can handle are the unscented ones, don't know if those would work or not. I will get some more mothballs to put around under it. Thanks. If nothing else, maybe it will keep the stray cats away from it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...Julie are you sure they aren't really shish kabob skewers! I'd stab myself for sure using them. This commissioned guernsey must be for a rather large Southern gal....hehehehe! I'm all fumble fingered using my 8 inch DPNS!


Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought Gwen might be interested to see, the DPN's that I've been seeking- all the way from Altena in Deutschland (uber alles) for a certain DK commission Guernsey that I will be making!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have heard about putting the moth balls in the RV (try getting rid of that smell in the spring! :shock: ) but not on the ground around it. The only dryer sheets we can handle are the unscented ones, don't know if those would work or not. I will get some more mothballs to put around under it. Thanks. If nothing else, maybe it will keep the stray cats away from it.


I put the scented dryer sheets in the camper cupboards , I can't stand the smell of mothballs but if they are in a dish so you can find them in the spring it isn't so bad to air out. I also use Irish spring soap, the original sent is so strong it keeps them out. DH puts that in the combine & grain trucks for winter too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Has anyone heard a report on how Bubba Love (Jackie) is doing since her surgery last week? Or what about VABSharon; she hasn't been on in awhile.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, I'm so glad your DS got positive news, I know you were afraid what the news would be. Hopefully your DH will recover quickly, will he be in hospital long?

Well, I've had a crazy busy day, all the lawn ornaments, garden hoses etc. Put away, I dug all the corn patch, took some to the horse & put the rest in piles on the end of the garden, DH can take it away when he has the forks on the front end loader. Should be almost enough to feed the horse for the winter.
My friend came this afternoon, we dug 5-5gallon pails of carrots & washed them in the wheel barrel, then laid them out in the sun to dry, it worked very slick to do al the cleaning outside. I thought she was taking 1/2 home but took less than 1/4, I've put 10 large bags in the cold room, 2 in the fridge, have my roaster in the oven full that wil be frozen once cooked. Called DIL to come get the other 6 bags. There are still lots more in the garden, someone really needs to kick me in the spring when I'm planting. I will dig some to donate & hopefully someone will want the rest.
I'm exhausted, after all that digging I probably not want to move tomorrow.
It's supposed to be nice tomorrow so I want to get the rest of the fruit trees wrapped.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Speaking of mothballs....spoke with Marianne today and yesterday when outside weeding she found 8 baby copperheads (poisonous snake in Georgia). She said she quickly chopped them all up and is going to put mothballs/mothball crystals around parts of her property to hopefully repel others. Yikes!

Also she said she would get back here as soon as life settles down. She is still having neck and head pain from the Chicago accident. She really was more banged up then she initially let on.

*Now...* I have a challenge for all you creative/inventive/talented folks. I get my RA medicine delivered by UPS once a month. It is shipped in the nicest styrofoam containers that are double walled in thickness, had a tight fitting lid, and measures about 6.5 inches deep by 10.5 inches wide and 7.5 inches long. Very nice containers. I just can't bring myself to toss them away but need to come up with some good ways to use them. (Please don't say store yarn since I have plenty of spots for yarn...LOL). I'm attaching a couple of pictures of them so put your thinking caps on and let me know what you would make from them or use them for. I'll end up with 11 of them in a year (Sydney chewed up one I studpidly left within his reach). *All ideas welcome!*



pacer said:


> For those of you with RV's being winterized, a lady at work says she buys about 4 boxes of mothballs and spreads them on the ground underneath her RV to keep mice out. She also puts dryer sheets all around on the inside of the RV.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I'm home just . Thought I would let you know how everything went
> Husband is ok it was a bit painful but it's done now . He has a bit of a temperature and the wound is a bit sore but he is ok
> Good news for son too . Some of the tumours have shrunk in size while others have stayed the same so at least they haven't grown
> Going to go and make myself a nice hot strong coffee
> Sonja


This is some good news for your home. Now to get everyone healthy and strong once again. Do take care of yourself as well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I put the scented dryer sheets in the camper cupboards , I can't stand the smell of mothballs but if they are in a dish so you can find them in the spring it isn't so bad to air out. I also use Irish spring soap, the original sent is so strong it keeps them out. DH puts that in the combine & grain trucks for winter too.


Good to know. Thanks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Has anyone heard a report on how Bubba Love (Jackie) is doing since her surgery last week? Or what about VABSharon; she hasn't been on in awhile.


I haven't heard from either one of them. I am getting worried, also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I'm so glad your DS got positive news, I know you were afraid what the news would be. Hopefully your DH will recover quickly, will he be in hospital long?
> 
> Well, I've had a crazy busy day, all the lawn ornaments, garden hoses etc. Put away, I dug all the corn patch, took some to the horse & put the rest in piles on the end of the garden, DH can take it away when he has the forks on the front end loader. Should be almost enough to feed the horse for the winter.
> My friend came this afternoon, we dug 5-5gallon pails of carrots & washed them in the wheel barrel, then laid them out in the sun to dry, it worked very slick to do al the cleaning outside. I thought she was taking 1/2 home but took less than 1/4, I've put 10 large bags in the cold room, 2 in the fridge, have my roaster in the oven full that wil be frozen once cooked. Called DIL to come get the other 6 bags. There are still lots more in the garden, someone really needs to kick me in the spring when I'm planting. I will dig some to donate & hopefully someone will want the rest.
> ...


Too bad you can't send some of those carrots south! I would take some of them. It's no wonder you won't want to move tomorrow!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of mothballs....spoke with Marianne today and yesterday when outside weeding she found 8 baby copperheads (poisonous snake in Georgia). She said she quickly chopped them all up and is going to put mothballs/mothball crystals around parts of her property to hopefully repel others. Yikes!
> 
> Also she said she would get back here as soon as life settles down. She is still having neck and head pain from the Chicago accident. She really was more banged up then she initially let on.
> 
> *Now...* I have a challenge for all you creative/inventive/talented folks. I get my RA medicine delivered by UPS once a month. It is shipped in the nicest styrofoam containers that are double walled in thickness, had a tight fitting lid, and measures about 6.5 inches deep by 10.5 inches wide and 7.5 inches long. Very nice containers. I just can't bring myself to toss them away but need to come up with some good ways to use them. (Please don't say store yarn since I have plenty of spots for yarn...LOL). I'm attaching a couple of pictures of them so put your thinking caps on and let me know what you would make from them or use them for. I'll end up with 11 of them in a year (Sydney chewed up one I studpidly left within his reach). *All ideas welcome!*


They are awesome coolers. I would suggest using them to put items in to take to events or use as extra cooler space for family gatherings and the refrigerator is too full. You could also bring some to KAP to share with others. They really are nice. My DH had received medication in them a couple of months and then stopped taking his medicine. Tell Marianne I am wishing her well. My mom found a powder substance to spread around called Snake Away. I don't know if you have that in Georgia, but might be good to try. So glad she was able to kill those snakes.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I'm so glad your DS got positive news, I know you were afraid what the news would be. Hopefully your DH will recover quickly, will he be in hospital long?
> 
> Well, I've had a crazy busy day, all the lawn ornaments, garden hoses etc. Put away, I dug all the corn patch, took some to the horse & put the rest in piles on the end of the garden, DH can take it away when he has the forks on the front end loader. Should be almost enough to feed the horse for the winter.
> My friend came this afternoon, we dug 5-5gallon pails of carrots & washed them in the wheel barrel, then laid them out in the sun to dry, it worked very slick to do al the cleaning outside. I thought she was taking 1/2 home but took less than 1/4, I've put 10 large bags in the cold room, 2 in the fridge, have my roaster in the oven full that wil be frozen once cooked. Called DIL to come get the other 6 bags. There are still lots more in the garden, someone really needs to kick me in the spring when I'm planting. I will dig some to donate & hopefully someone will want the rest.
> ...


Could you take some to the church dinner to share with others. Our church has baskets out during the fall and people can put harvested fruits and vegetables in the baskets for others to take. I enjoy it since I don't have a garden at the apartment. I hope you will not be hurting too much tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of mothballs....spoke with Marianne today and yesterday when outside weeding she found 8 baby copperheads (poisonous snake in Georgia). She said she quickly chopped them all up and is going to put mothballs/mothball crystals around parts of her property to hopefully repel others. Yikes!
> 
> Also she said she would get back here as soon as life settles down. She is still having neck and head pain from the Chicago accident. She really was more banged up then she initially let on.
> 
> *Now...* I have a challenge for all you creative/inventive/talented folks. I get my RA medicine delivered by UPS once a month. It is shipped in the nicest styrofoam containers that are double walled in thickness, had a tight fitting lid, and measures about 6.5 inches deep by 10.5 inches wide and 7.5 inches long. Very nice containers. I just can't bring myself to toss them away but need to come up with some good ways to use them. (Please don't say store yarn since I have plenty of spots for yarn...LOL). I'm attaching a couple of pictures of them so put your thinking caps on and let me know what you would make from them or use them for. I'll end up with 11 of them in a year (Sydney chewed up one I studpidly left within his reach). *All ideas welcome!*


Yikes! I am so glad that she didn't get bitten! I understand that the bites from the babies are more venumus than from the adults. I am sorry to hear that she is having so much pain from the accident. Do either of you have a good chiropractor? That is what helped me when I gave myself a concussion on the TV cabinet in the RV. She could very well have headaches from it for the rest of her life. That is what my Dr. told me.

Those coolers are just like my Dad got his insulin in all the time. They are wonderful. We never found a good use for them, except to re use them as coolers. Do you get the hard ice packs in them, also? Fantastic ice packs! I still have some, and dad has been gone 3 years. We once sent Lake Erie Perch (fresh/frozen) from here to California over night by UPS in a large one of those coolers, with several of the ice packs. The perch arrived on the doorstep in perfect frozen condition the next morning!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I have heard about putting the moth balls in the RV (try getting rid of that smell in the spring! :shock: ) but not on the ground around it. The only dryer sheets we can handle are the unscented ones, don't know if those would work or not. I will get some more mothballs to put around under it. Thanks. If nothing else, maybe it will keep the stray cats away from it.


She doesn't put them in her RV because of the smell. She is okay with the dryer sheet smell in the RV. She says the mothballs dissolve during the winter so no clean up in the spring. She leaves her RV at the same campground year round. She has never had mice with her routine so she continues to do it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, I haven't been back since the day that I first said hello a few years ago. Life just kept getting in the way. Youngest daughter had her first baby and then a year later had triplets so I have been busy helping her. Now that the trips are almost two, my life was starting to get back to normal when my Mom fell and broke her hip. Mom is 90 and lives with me now.
> 
> I am a novice knitter and can't figure out why I keep ending up with seven stitches too many on the first row of the Trellis Vine Cowl. Can anyone help?
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just signing in for a moment will catch up later.


Wooooooohooooòooo The Toronto Blue Jays won. 6 to 3.


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; so happy I cried.&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, my car has a new battery and new spark plugs and she'll be going in for an oil change soon...hope this keeps the old girl running a while longer (and she doesn't cost me too much more :roll: ). Guess we'll see.

Talked to my folks today and told my mother I have the quilt top together. I'm still trying to figure out how to lay it out and sandwich everything to get it into the frame...and part of my frame seems to have gone AWOL! I'm sure it's here, just not sure where. It's always something!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> She doesn't put them in her RV because of the smell. She is okay with the dryer sheet smell in the RV. She says the mothballs dissolve during the winter so no clean up in the spring. She leaves her RV at the same campground year round. She has never had mice with her routine so she continues to do it.


I'm glad she has had no mice. I will get some moth balls for under ours.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, my car has a new battery and new spark plugs and she'll be going in for an oil change soon...hope this keeps the old girl running a while longer (and she doesn't cost me too much more :roll: ). Guess we'll see.
> 
> Talked to my folks today and told my mother I have the quilt top together. I'm still trying to figure out how to lay it out and sandwich everything to get it into the frame...and part of my frame seems to have gone AWOL! I'm sure it's here, just not sure where. It's always something!


Do you have a friend or neighbor that has a space big enough to lay it out? Hope you find the pieces soon.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, I haven't been back since the day that I first said hello a few years ago. Life just kept getting in the way. Youngest daughter had her first baby and then a year later had triplets so I have been busy helping her. Now that the trips are almost two, my life was starting to get back to normal when my Mom fell and broke her hip. Mom is 90 and lives with me now.
> 
> I am a novice knitter and can't figure out why I keep ending up with seven stitches too many on the first row of the Trellis Vine Cowl. Can anyone help?
> 
> ...


As I think it through in my head, you should come out even. Maybe you could type out what you did and we could help you to see where you went wrong.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

If I had found 8 poisonous snakes I would probably be deadof a heart attack I hate snakes.
We used to use those styrofoam boxes to send samples from the lab to other sites, if you can't find any other use for them, maybe contact your local hospital lab & see if they could use them.



Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of mothballs....spoke with Marianne today and yesterday when outside weeding she found 8 baby copperheads (poisonous snake in Georgia). She said she quickly chopped them all up and is going to put mothballs/mothball crystals around parts of her property to hopefully repel others. Yikes!
> 
> Also she said she would get back here as soon as life settles down. She is still having neck and head pain from the Chicago accident. She really was more banged up then she initially let on.
> 
> *Now...* I have a challenge for all you creative/inventive/talented folks. I get my RA medicine delivered by UPS once a month. It is shipped in the nicest styrofoam containers that are double walled in thickness, had a tight fitting lid, and measures about 6.5 inches deep by 10.5 inches wide and 7.5 inches long. Very nice containers. I just can't bring myself to toss them away but need to come up with some good ways to use them. (Please don't say store yarn since I have plenty of spots for yarn...LOL). I'm attaching a couple of pictures of them so put your thinking caps on and let me know what you would make from them or use them for. I'll end up with 11 of them in a year (Sydney chewed up one I studpidly left within his reach). *All ideas welcome!*


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If I had found 8 poisonous snakes I would probably be deadof a heart attack I hate snakes.
> We used to use those styrofoam boxes to send samples from the lab to other sites, if you can't find any other use for them, maybe contact your local hospital lab & see if they could use them.


I would be in the same shape you would be if I found those snakes!

That is a great idea for the foam cooler boxes.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I did some laundry tonight as well as washing up dishes, then I cooked up a pot of spaghetti for 3 of us and Matthew got pasta with chicken and alfredo sauce. Lots of leftover spaghetti so that will be lunch tomorrow for some. I am washing the bathroom rugs tonight as well as some of the t-shirts the guys love to wear. I also did several rounds of knitting on the hat so now I am almost ready to work on the ear flaps. It is almost done. I will try to take pictures, but I am hoping to gift it on Friday. I had it almost done last week and now I am almost back to the point I frogged it. My computer has been running slow tonight so I want to get this posted. Thinking of each of you and wishing health and happiness for each of you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Could you take some to the church dinner to share with others. Our church has baskets out during the fall and people can put harvested fruits and vegetables in the baskets for others to take. I enjoy it since I don't have a garden at the apartment. I hope you will not be hurting too much tomorrow.


I've offered carrots to those who are to cook them for the fall supper.
I have 2 boxes of potatoes I want to take to Ronald McDonald house & will dig some carrots for there as well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Do you have a friend or neighbor that has a space big enough to lay it out? Hope you find the pieces soon.


No, I don't really know anyone here that I'd feel comfortable asking. I'll figure it out.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I get my RA medicine delivered by UPS once a month. It is shipped in the nicest styrofoam containers that are double walled in thickness, had a tight fitting lid, and measures about 6.5 inches deep by 10.5 inches wide and 7.5 inches long. Very nice containers. I just can't bring myself to toss them away but need to come up with some good ways to use them. (Please don't say store yarn since I have plenty of spots for yarn...LOL). I'm attaching a couple of pictures of them so put your thinking caps on and let me know what you would make from them or use them for. I'll end up with 11 of them in a year (Sydney chewed up one I studpidly left within his reach). *All ideas welcome!*


Gwen, Don says he would use them to put his calls, used in hunting, into several of them with the lids in place to keep the batteries from running down so quickly. I don't claim to understand the thinking behind this piece of info but that was his idea. Would Brantley have any similar items that he might use for a similar purpose?

How about sewing or embroidery thread spools in your craft room with like colors or thread sizes grouped together? How about lining them with a suitable material and gifting them to DGDs as jewelry boxes?

Or decorating them appropriately and using them as pot covers for plants (herbs, etc.) for growing indoors this winter? Attaching the lids underneath the containers could give a different look for the plant pots.

How about organizing shelf space in bathroom storage spaces for make up, small OTC medicine containers like eye drops, contact holders, etc.?

Sewing pattern envelopes standing upright in the deeper part?

That's all that comes to mind at the moment.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of mothballs....spoke with Marianne today and yesterday when outside weeding she found 8 baby copperheads (poisonous snake in Georgia). She said she quickly chopped them all up and is going to put mothballs/mothball crystals around parts of her property to hopefully repel others. Yikes!
> 
> Also she said she would get back here as soon as life settles down. She is still having neck and head pain from the Chicago accident. She really was more banged up then she initially let on.
> 
> *Now...* I have a challenge for all you creative/inventive/talented folks. I get my RA medicine delivered by UPS once a month. It is shipped in the nicest styrofoam containers that are double walled in thickness, had a tight fitting lid, and measures about 6.5 inches deep by 10.5 inches wide and 7.5 inches long. Very nice containers. I just can't bring myself to toss them away but need to come up with some good ways to use them. (Please don't say store yarn since I have plenty of spots for yarn...LOL). I'm attaching a couple of pictures of them so put your thinking caps on and let me know what you would make from them or use them for. I'll end up with 11 of them in a year (Sydney chewed up one I studpidly left within his reach). *All ideas welcome!*


Make lego-looking plant containers/lawn decorations?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Talked to my folks today and told my mother I have the quilt top together. I'm still trying to figure out how to lay it out and sandwich everything to get it into the frame...and part of my frame seems to have gone AWOL! I'm sure it's here, just not sure where. It's always something!


I've laid the backing, batting, and then the top layer out on the living room carpet and started pinning from the center out after pinning the corners of all layers together and the center of each side to keep the layers straight (reasonably, anyway). Then pinning diagonally and finally filled in the rest of the spaces to hold in place so that I could even carry the quilt to the frame and securing it into working position.

Obviously, requires care in avoiding pinning to the carpeting, right? Want to ask me how I know?

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Gwen, Don says he would use them to put his calls, used in hunting, into several of them with the lids in place to keep the batteries from running down so quickly. I don't claim to understand the thinking behind this piece of info but that was his idea. Would Brantley have any similar items that he might use for a similar purpose?
> 
> How about sewing or embroidery thread spools in your craft room with like colors or thread sizes grouped together? How about lining them with a suitable material and gifting them to DGDs as jewelry boxes?
> 
> ...


Joy, if Don uses his calls for hunting in cold weather, the cold saps the battery life in a short amount of time. He would put them in the foam coolers to insulate the calls from the cold.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've laid the backing, batting, and then the top layer out on the living room carpet and started pinning from the center out after pinning the corners of all layers together and the center of each side to keep the layers straight (reasonably, anyway). Then pinning diagonally and finally filled in the rest of the spaces to hold in place so that I could even carry the quilt to the frame and securing it into working position.
> 
> Obviously, requires care in avoiding pinning to the carpeting, right? Want to ask me how I know?
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :-D I know how you know! I used to do it with sewing patterns, and when I made our king size log cabin quilt, I pinned it, then tied it. There was no way I could quilt that darn thing. It sat in the closet for 5 years pinned, waiting for me to quilt it. I knew it wouldn't happen, so I tied it, and it has been on the bed ever since.

Sorlenna, can you lay it on the bed to pin?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes...they come with the ice pack too. I have quite a supply of them in the freezer. I'm going to ask my oldest DD if she wants some since she has the kids and they are all involved in some kind of sport. For me....just the normal klutzy-ness..LOL.

Yes, the doctor also told Marianne she could have headaches from the concussion that last indefinitely (I think that is what she said at least.)


tami_ohio said:


> Yikes! I am so glad that she didn't get bitten! I understand that the bites from the babies are more venumus than from the adults. I am sorry to hear that she is having so much pain from the accident. Do either of you have a good chiropractor? That is what helped me when I gave myself a concussion on the TV cabinet in the RV. She could very well have headaches from it for the rest of her life. That is what my Dr. told me.
> 
> Those coolers are just like my Dad got his insulin in all the time. They are wonderful. We never found a good use for them, except to re use them as coolers. Do you get the hard ice packs in them, also? Fantastic ice packs! I still have some, and dad has been gone 3 years. We once sent Lake Erie Perch (fresh/frozen) from here to California over night by UPS in a large one of those coolers, with several of the ice packs. The perch arrived on the doorstep in perfect frozen condition the next morning!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Another suggestion...you might want to type out the chart into written directions and check what you've done.



pacer said:


> As I think it through in my head, you should come out even. Maybe you could type out what you did and we could help you to see where you went wrong.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love carrots.....if only I lived close to you. .


Bonnie7591 said:


> I've offered carrots to those who are to cook them for the fall supper.
> I have 2 boxes of potatoes I want to take to Ronald McDonald house & will dig some carrots for there as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

See....I knew I'd get some good ideas! Also like the idea of checking with labs at the hospitals to see if they want them. I have no idea what Don is talking about with the batteries but I will see if Brantley could use them.

I gave the DGDs jewelry boxes a couple of years ago and I think their mom will say "no" but will check. Especially like the idea of turning them into planters though. I wonder if they could be spray painted....I have several cans of colorful spray paint and could put them out on the glassed in porch. If I make it to the next KAP if Don wants some I'll bring him some. (or you guys are welcome to come visit!)



jheiens said:


> Gwen, Don says he would use them to put his calls, used in hunting, into several of them with the lids in place to keep the batteries from running down so quickly. I don't claim to understand the thinking behind this piece of info but that was his idea. Would Brantley have any similar items that he might use for a similar purpose?
> 
> How about sewing or embroidery thread spools in your craft room with like colors or thread sizes grouped together? How about lining them with a suitable material and gifting them to DGDs as jewelry boxes?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I pinned the king size quilt I did on the kitchen floor. Had to move everything out of the kitchen to do it but it worked.



jheiens said:


> I've laid the backing, batting, and then the top layer out on the living room carpet and started pinning from the center out after pinning the corners of all layers together and the center of each side to keep the layers straight (reasonably, anyway). Then pinning diagonally and finally filled in the rest of the spaces to hold in place so that I could even carry the quilt to the frame and securing it into working position.
> 
> Obviously, requires care in avoiding pinning to the carpeting, right? Want to ask me how I know?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I didn't know that cold would zap the life from batteries. Learn something new everyday! I'll be sure to ask DH if he wants to keep some of the batteries for drill, etc in them. Thanks for enlightening me Tami.


tami_ohio said:


> Joy, if Don uses his calls for hunting in cold weather, the cold saps the battery life in a short amount of time. He would put them in the foam coolers to insulate the calls from the cold.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TTYL....gotta go knit some ends in.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes...they come with the ice pack too. I have quite a supply of them in the freezer. I'm going to ask my oldest DD if she wants some since she has the kids and they are all involved in some kind of sport. For me....just the normal klutzy-ness..LOL.
> 
> Yes, the doctor also told Marianne she could have headaches from the concussion that last indefinitely (I think that is what she said at least.)


Be careful that the ice packs don't get knocked around. It is easy to put a hole in the plastic. They will leak if/when they thaw. It is not recommended to use these ice packs for injuries. That said, I do, at times, use them on my back, if I can't find one of my jell packs in a hurry. The issue is that they stay so cold for so long, and most people don't pay attention to how cold they are or how long they are applying it.

Hope Marianne is soon pain free.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Quick question. DD wants to send a package to Winnepeg Canada. What she wants to do is buy a shirt and book on Amazon and have it shipped direct. This is a gift. Does anyone know if this is possible, and how it will work? Or any suggestions?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, you have to give your hands a little down time, sometimes! :-D


perhaps.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...Julie are you sure they aren't really shish kabob skewers! I'd stab myself for sure using them. This commissioned guernsey must be for a rather large Southern gal....hehehehe! I'm all fumble fingered using my 8 inch DPNS!


 :thumbup: Mind you I've not yet broken out the DK. I am very tempted!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I didn't know that cold would zap the life from batteries. Learn something new everyday! I'll be sure to ask DH if he wants to keep some of the batteries for drill, etc in them. Thanks for enlightening me Tami.


It probably doesn't get cold enough where you live to affect them. In winter we plug in our vehicles, we have block heaters, otherwise the battery would be dead before the car started.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It probably doesn't get cold enough where you live to affect them. In winter we plug in our vehicles, we have block heaters, otherwise the battery would be dead before the car started.


I think that the batteries would be for in the animal calls that Don uses for hunting, not car batteries. I know that my camera batteries don't last long at all when I am out in the cold taking pictures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Has anyone heard a report on how Bubba Love (Jackie) is doing since her surgery last week? Or what about VABSharon; she hasn't been on in awhile.


Sharon probably won't be back. She does not really feel at home with us. also she is grieving her little dog. And there are other issues. But I will be keeping in touch with her.

Have also spoken with Marge Whaples, who sends her love,

and Tessadele, who has named her kitten Misty, possibly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sharon probably won't be back. She does not really feel at home with us. also she is grieving her little dog. And there are other issues. But I will be keeping in touch with her.
> 
> Have also spoken with Marge Whaples, who sends her love,
> 
> and Tessadele, who has named her kitten Misty, possibly.


I didn't know that Sharon's dog had passed. I am so sorry. I am glad you can keep in touch with those who don't get here often.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I may try the bed for pinning the quilt; it's not as big as my mother's, but it might do. The kitchen floor isn't big enough!

I also did not know VA Sharon had lost her furbaby. I'm sorry to hear this and hope she is doing as well as possible.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I gave the DGDs jewelry boxes a couple of years ago and I think their mom will say "no" but will check. Especially like the idea of turning them into planters though. I wonder if they could be spray painted....I have several cans of colorful spray paint and could put them out on the glassed in porch. If I make it to the next KAP if Don wants some I'll bring him some. (or you guys are welcome to come visit!)


If they're Styrofoam, the spray paint may eat it (ask me how I know :roll: ). I thought of planters as well--poking a hole in the bottom and using the lid as a tray underneath if they're the right size. You could always knit or crochet a cover for it if you put a plant in it--I have done that with some of my empty coffee cans!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> If they're Styrofoam, the spray paint may eat it (ask me how I know :roll: ). I thought of planters as well--poking a hole in the bottom and using the lid as a tray underneath if they're the right size. You could always knit or crochet a cover for it if you put a plant in it--I have done that with some of my empty coffee cans!


There should be a spray paint available for styrofoam. I know my local craft store has it, so Micheal's or Hobby Lobby should have it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I may try the bed for pinning the quilt; it's not as big as my mother's, but it might do. The kitchen floor isn't big enough!
> 
> I also did not know VA Sharon had lost her furbaby. I'm sorry to hear this and hope she is doing as well as possible.


As long as it is close, it should work. As long as it supports the bulk of the quilt.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> tell David thank you


 Certainly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And that's why we get the rooms in such a mess in the first place isn't it?
> 
> I've been on here in fits and starts today and read the post with my last response and realised how huge David's nephew must have looked in NICU with all the premmies


 Huge, I'm sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sounds very intriguing!


Shocking for sure. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, all safe and well.
> 
> Hopefully have conquered the internet issues with the purchase of a prepaid mobile wifi modem.
> 
> ...


Wonderful that you are back and your internet is now working. Congrats on your rugby.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I haven't been on because I was bound and determined to get the sweater finished that I had been working on, even the house was let go for a few days, finally did dishes today. I finished the sweater at about 2am today.  I'll post pics from my phone in a few minutes, I'm so happy to have it done, I'll make the pattern again though without a problem. 
Hope everyone is doing well, I imagine I have a lot to catch up on. 
Sam, David waved as he drove through Defiance this morning.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I haven't been on because I was bound and determined to get the sweater finished that I had been working on, even the house was let go for a few days, finally did dishes today. I finished the sweater at about 2am today.  I'll post pics from my phone in a few minutes, I'm so happy to have it done, I'll make the pattern again though without a problem.
> Hope everyone is doing well, I imagine I have a lot to catch up on.
> Sam, David waved as he drove through Defiance this morning.


Nice!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I didn't know that Sharon's dog had passed. I am so sorry. I am glad you can keep in touch with those who don't get here often.


I echo those thoughts, and I'm so sorry that Sharon doesn't feel comfortable with us all, but I do wish her the best.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Nice!


Thank you, all in all, it was a fun knit, other than the sleeves, they were very easy to screw up the pattern on. 
:roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Quick question. DD wants to send a package to Winnepeg Canada. What she wants to do is buy a shirt and book on Amazon and have it shipped direct. This is a gift. Does anyone know if this is possible, and how it will work? Or any suggestions?


She should be able to put in that it is a gift and put in the alternate address, and it will tell her the postage amount, I'm pretty sure that they will do to Canada, but not positive.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She should be able to put in that it is a gift and put in the alternate address, and it will tell her the postage amount, I'm pretty sure that they will do to Canada, but not positive.


Thanks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've laid the backing, batting, and then the top layer out on the living room carpet and started pinning from the center out after pinning the corners of all layers together and the center of each side to keep the layers straight (reasonably, anyway). Then pinning diagonally and finally filled in the rest of the spaces to hold in place so that I could even carry the quilt to the frame and securing it into working position.
> 
> Obviously, requires care in avoiding pinning to the carpeting, right? Want to ask me how I know?
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :XD: I've pinned stuff to the carpet before too, more than once.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sharon probably won't be back. She does not really feel at home with us. also she is grieving her little dog. And there are other issues. But I will be keeping in touch with her.
> 
> Have also spoken with Marge Whaples, who sends her love,
> 
> and Tessadele, who has named her kitten Misty, possibly.


I'm sorry that she doesn't feel at home with us; was there anything in particular that turned her off? I'll keep in touch with her also. Glad to get caught up with Marge and Tessadele.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I put the scented dryer sheets in the camper cupboards , I can't stand the smell of mothballs but if they are in a dish so you can find them in the spring it isn't so bad to air out. I also use Irish spring soap, the original sent is so strong it keeps them out. DH puts that in the combine & grain trucks for winter too.


Well, I guess I'm going to buy some mothballs, I haven't seen any mice, but I don't want to either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of mothballs....spoke with Marianne today and yesterday when outside weeding she found 8 baby copperheads (poisonous snake in Georgia). She said she quickly chopped them all up and is going to put mothballs/mothball crystals around parts of her property to hopefully repel others. Yikes!
> 
> Also she said she would get back here as soon as life settles down. She is still having neck and head pain from the Chicago accident. She really was more banged up then she initially let on.
> 
> *Now...* I have a challenge for all you creative/inventive/talented folks. I get my RA medicine delivered by UPS once a month. It is shipped in the nicest styrofoam containers that are double walled in thickness, had a tight fitting lid, and measures about 6.5 inches deep by 10.5 inches wide and 7.5 inches long. Very nice containers. I just can't bring myself to toss them away but need to come up with some good ways to use them. (Please don't say store yarn since I have plenty of spots for yarn...LOL). I'm attaching a couple of pictures of them so put your thinking caps on and let me know what you would make from them or use them for. I'll end up with 11 of them in a year (Sydney chewed up one I studpidly left within his reach). *All ideas welcome!*


Holy cow, I'm glad she found them before they found her or anyone else. 
Concussions can be such a long recovery, I'm hoping that the neck and headaches end soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: I've pinned stuff to the carpet before too, more than once.


 :lol: there must be a club that we all belong to!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :lol: there must be a club that we all belong to!


Oh, yup, I've been a carpet pinner, too! :XD:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just caught up finally and it is almost 12:00 midnight.
Off to bed will check in tomorrow


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just caught up finally and it is almost 12:00 midnight.
> Off to bed will check in tomorrow


12:01 here. I'm headed that way, too. good night


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think that the batteries would be for in the animal calls that Don uses for hunting, not car batteries. I know that my camera batteries don't last long at all when I am out in the cold taking pictures.


I realized he was talking about hunting calls, my DH has them also


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She should be able to put in that it is a gift and put in the alternate address, and it will tell her the postage amount, I'm pretty sure that they will do to Canada, but not positive.


Maybe she could order it on Amazon.ca & give the Winnipeg address, then she wouldn't have to worry about it going through customs & with our $$ so low it might cost less too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Very cute sweater, Kaye, who are you making it for?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm home just . Thought I would let you know how everything went
> Husband is ok it was a bit painful but it's done now . He has a bit of a temperature and the wound is a bit sore but he is ok
> Good news for son too . Some of the tumours have shrunk in size while others have stayed the same so at least they haven't grown
> Going to go and make myself a nice hot strong coffee
> Sonja


Wonderful news that all are doing better, hoping that everyone continues to do well or at least better. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very cute sweater, Kaye, who are you making it for?


Thank you, a quilter I know commissioned it, she bought the yarn, I just did the work, she just opened a fabric store too, so in exchange I will get sewing lessons.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :lol: there must be a club that we all belong to!


I'm sure.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sleep well!


Thank you Julie I did 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Has anyone heard a report on how Bubba Love (Jackie) is doing since her surgery last week? Or what about VABSharon; she hasn't been on in awhile.


Haven't heard from either one hope they are alright 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie I did
> Sonja


I am so glad to hear that!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I'm so glad your DS got positive news, I know you were afraid what the news would be. Hopefully your DH will recover quickly, will he be in hospital long?
> 
> Well, I've had a crazy busy day, all the lawn ornaments, garden hoses etc. Put away, I dug all the corn patch, took some to the horse & put the rest in piles on the end of the garden, DH can take it away when he has the forks on the front end loader. Should be almost enough to feed the horse for the winter.
> My friend came this afternoon, we dug 5-5gallon pails of carrots & washed them in the wheel barrel, then laid them out in the sun to dry, it worked very slick to do al the cleaning outside. I thought she was taking 1/2 home but took less than 1/4, I've put 10 large bags in the cold room, 2 in the fridge, have my roaster in the oven full that wil be frozen once cooked. Called DIL to come get the other 6 bags. There are still lots more in the garden, someone really needs to kick me in the spring when I'm planting. I will dig some to donate & hopefully someone will want the rest.
> ...


 Thank you Bonnie I tried to get hospital to hold on to husband for a week but no I have to pick him up today 😄
They do all the recuperating at home now he has a list of things he can't do for 5 weeks 
I should think all the work you did today Bonnie will help you sleep the night away . I'm glad you are having some nice weather have you all managed to get your crops in 
A whole load of Siberian swans have arrived here 25 days earlier than they normally do so definitely expecting cold weather
Russia and some Eastern European countries are already a lot colder than they normally are for this time of year 
And I was hoping for a winter like last year but can't really complain as weather has been nice so far 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of mothballs....spoke with Marianne today and yesterday when outside weeding she found 8 baby copperheads (poisonous snake in Georgia). She said she quickly chopped them all up and is going to put mothballs/mothball crystals around parts of her property to hopefully repel others. Yikes!
> 
> Also she said she would get back here as soon as life settles down. She is still having neck and head pain from the Chicago accident. She really was more banged up then she initially let on.
> 
> *Now...* I have a challenge for all you creative/inventive/talented folks. I get my RA medicine delivered by UPS once a month. It is shipped in the nicest styrofoam containers that are double walled in thickness, had a tight fitting lid, and measures about 6.5 inches deep by 10.5 inches wide and 7.5 inches long. Very nice containers. I just can't bring myself to toss them away but need to come up with some good ways to use them. (Please don't say store yarn since I have plenty of spots for yarn...LOL). I'm attaching a couple of pictures of them so put your thinking caps on and let me know what you would make from them or use them for. I'll end up with 11 of them in a year (Sydney chewed up one I studpidly left within his reach). *All ideas welcome!*


Cover them in fabric or yarn and use as trinket boxes or to put special Christmas ornaments in 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely sweater Kaye Jo. I like the patterns that the yarn produced too. You did lovely work.


Poledra65 said:


> Well, I haven't been on because I was bound and determined to get the sweater finished that I had been working on, even the house was let go for a few days, finally did dishes today. I finished the sweater at about 2am today.  I'll post pics from my phone in a few minutes, I'm so happy to have it done, I'll make the pattern again though without a problem.
> Hope everyone is doing well, I imagine I have a lot to catch up on.
> Sam, David waved as he drove through Defiance this morning.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Went to bed at midnight and here I am back up at 3:13 a.m........silly. You'd think as much cleaning and purging I did that I'd be fast asleep but oh no........wide awake even though I even took some pain meds. Guess I'll knit some.....surprised? LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went to bed at midnight and here I am back up at 3:13 a.m........silly. You'd think as much cleaning and purging I did that I'd be fast asleep but oh no........wide awake even though I even took some pain meds. Guess I'll knit some.....surprised? LOL


Sounds very familiar to me, although I am about to go and try to rest for a while.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sharon probably won't be back. She does not really feel at home with us. also she is grieving her little dog. And there are other issues. But I will be keeping in touch with her.
> 
> Have also spoken with Marge Whaples, who sends her love,
> 
> and Tessadele, who has named her kitten Misty, possibly.


Julie please tell Sharon I'm sorry to hear about her little dog and that I will miss her 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I haven't been on because I was bound and determined to get the sweater finished that I had been working on, even the house was let go for a few days, finally did dishes today. I finished the sweater at about 2am today.  I'll post pics from my phone in a few minutes, I'm so happy to have it done, I'll make the pattern again though without a problem.
> Hope everyone is doing well, I imagine I have a lot to catch up on.
> Sam, David waved as he drove through Defiance this morning.


The sweater is lovely Kaye . I like the pattern you used


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cleaning the stove is definitely my WORST task- I am in the middle of doing it right now!


UGH that is my least favourite also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm home just . Thought I would let you know how everything went
> Husband is ok it was a bit painful but it's done now . He has a bit of a temperature and the wound is a bit sore but he is ok
> Good news for son too . Some of the tumours have shrunk in size while others have stayed the same so at least they haven't grown
> Going to go and make myself a nice hot strong coffee
> Sonja


I hope your DH feels better and less painful tomorrow. As you say its done now. Very good news for your son. I am sooo glad that the tumours are shrinking. Now try and relax......


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie I did
> Sonja


So glad to hear this!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went to bed at midnight and here I am back up at 3:13 a.m........silly. You'd think as much cleaning and purging I did that I'd be fast asleep but oh no........wide awake even though I even took some pain meds. Guess I'll knit some.....surprised? LOL


And, I'm here crocheting since 4:00 a.m. Maybe got 3 hours of sleep; I'll try again later, but need to be up and out to the oral surgeon to get stitches out and see what's next for the gap where the tooth was extracted. I hope he's much more gentle today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those screens are just too little & autocorrect drives me nuts! Often on here I type to & YO gets added to my message :roll: & when I try to type MaChristie, it always turns that into Ma Gristle???


And when I type in darowil it tries to change it to drawl- rather a pest as I use it often! (didn't here). Maye I fixed it come to think of it-tried it out in Word and it accepted it as a word.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> I'm getting a bit worried about all this 'Autumn Cleaning' going on with Bonnie and Gwenie.!! Was it Rookie that started this off? I'm afraid I'm not going to be doing any until spring....... Well that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.,haven't even had time to start any more knitting despite seeing tempting patterns. The garden is looking overgrown and so that really needs urgent attention but I'm not sure when.
> The summary mentioned that Shirley (Designer) had more health issues. Are you at liberty to explain any more?
> Hope you are feeling a bit less flustered, Mel. Your knitting is great, and I hope it brings in a bit of income to help you along.
> Better get back to the grind now or I'll be even further behind. Love to all


Know no more about Shiurleys health issues than that- not even how recent they are.

And its OK I'm sure not getting any Spring cleaning bugs (maybe because we don't seem to have a spring? Gone straight to summer. After the normally cooler half of October we are over 6 degrees (centigrade) above average so hate to think it will be like by the end of October. No matter how hot summer is it will be long.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm home just . Thought I would let you know how everything went
> Husband is ok it was a bit painful but it's done now . He has a bit of a temperature and the wound is a bit sore but he is ok
> Good news for son too . Some of the tumours have shrunk in size while others have stayed the same so at least they haven't grown
> Going to go and make myself a nice hot strong coffee
> Sonja


Well thats all good news- but watch the temperature.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:
 

> Speaking of mothballs....spoke with Marianne today and yesterday when outside weeding she found 8 baby copperheads (poisonous snake in Georgia). She said she quickly chopped them all up and is going to put mothballs/mothball crystals around parts of her property to hopefully repel others. Yikes!
> 
> Also she said she would get back here as soon as life settles down. She is still having neck and head pain from the Chicago accident. She really was more banged up then she initially let on.
> 
> *Now...* I have a challenge for all you creative/inventive/talented folks. I get my RA medicine delivered by UPS once a month. It is shipped in the nicest styrofoam containers that are double walled in thickness, had a tight fitting lid, and measures about 6.5 inches deep by 10.5 inches wide and 7.5 inches long. Very nice containers. I just can't bring myself to toss them away but need to come up with some good ways to use them. (Please don't say store yarn since I have plenty of spots for yarn...LOL). I'm attaching a couple of pictures of them so put your thinking caps on and let me know what you would make from them or use them for. I'll end up with 11 of them in a year (Sydney chewed up one I studpidly left within his reach). *All ideas welcome!*


Just as well Marianne was able to get to the snakes before they got here or others around.
We are now told not to kill them but to get snake collectors in to remove them.
No suggestions with the great looking containers. Not all that big so wouldn't hold much.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Huge, I'm sure.


Maryanne looked huge at 8lbs 10 1/2 31 years ago against the premmies. And with more than 2 ibs more and even smaller babies surviving the difference would be even more.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie I tried to get hospital to hold on to husband for a week but no I have to pick him up today 😄
> They do all the recuperating at home now he has a list of things he can't do for 5 weeks
> I should think all the work you did today Bonnie will help you sleep the night away . I'm glad you are having some nice weather have you all managed to get your crops in
> A whole load of Siberian swans have arrived here 25 days earlier than they normally do so definitely expecting cold weather
> ...


Wish we could send our excess heat to them


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went to bed at midnight and here I am back up at 3:13 a.m........silly. You'd think as much cleaning and purging I did that I'd be fast asleep but oh no........wide awake even though I even took some pain meds. Guess I'll knit some.....surprised? LOL


I think of a few of us can relate to that!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I have caught up. Sorry I havent commented much but rest assured I have read all of the posts. I think we should have a ((((GROUP HUG)))))

It was 35.7c here today. Too hot for Spring! I agree with you Darrowil... it is a bit much this soon. Off to bed and see how many hot flushes I can have. 
:roll:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, you reminded me of a dog we used to have; we could put anything in his bowl but if there was ONE piece of celery anywhere in it, he'd somehow clean the entire bowl and leave the celery!


I wonder what it is that they don't like about celery.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bulldog Betty, so sorry that your DH is being so difficult.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gwennie, would the company that supplies your meds not like the empty packages back? I know sometimes they don't want the hassle but it seems a waste . Perhaps a food bank may like them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have caught up. Sorry I havent commented much but rest assured I have read all of the posts. I think we should have a ((((GROUP HUG)))))
> 
> It was 35.7c here today. Too hot for Spring! I agree with you Darrowil... it is a bit much this soon. Off to bed and see how many hot flushes I can have.
> :roll:


I'll get in on that ((((((((((group hug))))))))))

I've been readi g trying to keep up, just not commented.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We at one time had 2 refrigerators and the big freezer and I loved that but during that time we also had 9 folks living here! Perhaps I can find one of those small chest type freezers one day. Our frig is one of those side by sides which when the freezer worked was fine even though the freezer part of the side by side is small. Now even though there are only 3 of us it just isn't enough room especially to take advantge of special buys or making ahead meals.


I thought I could make do with a bottom freezer in my fridge but found that it was too small and awkward. Prefer a top freezer. Still, I missed out on a lot of sales so bought myself a very small apartment-sized freezer. Works for me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I didn't know that cold would zap the life from batteries. Learn something new everyday! I'll be sure to ask DH if he wants to keep some of the batteries for drill, etc in them. Thanks for enlightening me Tami.


You are welcome. About 13 years ago I went to Niagara Falls in January. Bitter cold, but with a group of friends from another forum for a birthday get together. The falls and light posts were covered in ice. Breathtakingly beautiful. Brand new batteries that died within a couple of photos. I kept switching them out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those that are Gansey watching- this is where I am at the moment- it is slow going getting up to the gusset! Already I have knitted about 28,500 stitches.


Looks lovely, Julie. Also looks like you have beads in it, or is that just the way the light is shining?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Even with healthly people they don't like to operate while there is an acute infection (other than in the first day or two). If oral anitibiotics don't work then it will be IV and to tell you the truth I don't know what they do if that doesn't work.
> But removal of a gall bladder is done becuase of gall stones not an infection. Often the infection is called by gallstones and after a severe infection they would take the gall bladder out after the infection has fully cleared up if it is feasable. But it may be ages before she has problems again once this clears up.
> Most infections do clear up so not likely that it won't. And caught early so oral should work as well.


After I had my gall bladder attack, I had to wait a month before they would operate. In that time, I watched my diet and lost 10 lbs. They didn't do laparoscopy then so I had the biggggg operation. They also took out my appendix at the same time. That was 40 years ago.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I realized he was talking about hunting calls, my DH has them also


Ok. I know it gets colder there than here but it gets cold enough to cause problems at times.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of photos from Rotorua, near where I used to live from age 11, until going to Uni.


What gorgeous pictures!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tammi think I know what you mean . I have been to the doctors with him , took husband to the hospital for 8am left there at 9 picked son up for doctors and we are now home again with prescription for throat infection . This is what he had last time when he had the seizure so don't want to leave him on his own . Oldest son is going with wife so he won't be alone and middle son is going to finish work early and stay with his brother when I have to go back to hospital . I find my self with a few hours spare which as I look round at the mess will be taken up with housework after I have some coffee
> Sonja


You sure need those few hours to recharge. Sorry to hear about your sons' and husband's difficulties.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Julie please tell Sharon I'm sorry to hear about her little dog and that I will miss her
> Sonja


I will, Sonja.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The sweater is lovely Kaye . I like the pattern you used


Forgot to mention this- thought it looked very sweet.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm home just . Thought I would let you know how everything went
> Husband is ok it was a bit painful but it's done now . He has a bit of a temperature and the wound is a bit sore but he is ok
> Good news for son too . Some of the tumours have shrunk in size while others have stayed the same so at least they haven't grown
> Going to go and make myself a nice hot strong coffee
> Sonja


That is a bit of good news.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> UGH that is my least favourite also.


When I got below the silver foil, I don't think they can have been properly cleaned in yoinks. Still got to tackle the oven. At least with the oven being used for the bread, a scrape will probably do it. I think I am suffering from house dust mite. Cleaned out the vacuum hepa filter, and it all blew back in my face- it was a very fickle wind.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Looks lovely, Julie. Also looks like you have beads in it, or is that just the way the light is shining?


It will be just the light- beads don't belong with Ganseys IMHO
But thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> What gorgeous pictures!


I thought them rather spectacular.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just signing in for a moment will catch up later.
> 
> Wooooooohooooòooo The Toronto Blue Jays won. 6 to 3.
> 
> 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂 so happy I cried.👍👍


Wasn't that great! I missed seeing all the kaffuffle about the ball hitting the bat. I hear it took the umps 53 minutes to make a decision.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> If they're Styrofoam, the spray paint may eat it (ask me how I know :roll: ). I thought of planters as well--poking a hole in the bottom and using the lid as a tray underneath if they're the right size. You could always knit or crochet a cover for it if you put a plant in it--I have done that with some of my empty coffee cans!


They'd be good insulation if you ever need to stand for any length of time on a cold or damp floor, probably need to attatch them under a board eg wooden shower 'mat'. 
Or...stick spare needles through the side to hold yarn or cotton reels so they spin free. Short Upright kebab sticks stuck into the box interior base could be used for storing cotton reels with the machine spool/shuttle filled with that colour above the reel
Or... Keep hot baked potatoes warm. 
Or....to make a mini hay-box to cook porridge in (camping trick - heat up rolled oats and water, salt etc then seal pan or pot and enclose it in a hay filled insulated box for the rest of the day to keep it warm, ready to eat when you get back after a long hike. Have to be a mini jar tho' not a pan.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> She should be able to put in that it is a gift and put in the alternate address, and it will tell her the postage amount, I'm pretty sure that they will do to Canada, but not positive.


Ive done this from UK, sending a book direct to USA on Amazon


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

budasha said:


> After I had my gall bladder attack, I had to wait a month before they would operate. In that time, I watched my diet and lost 10 lbs. They didn't do laparoscopy then so I had the biggggg operation. They also took out my appendix at the same time. That was 40 years ago.


Been there, done that, too, Liz. Just about that long ago also. On top of gall bladder and appendix I was in hospital trying to heal my gastric ulcer at the same time. That was a really fun ( . . . NOT) 3 weeks in hospital.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cousin Allison went to Iona off the coast of Scotland, yesterday- and posted these photos on facebook


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> See....I knew I'd get some good ideas! Also like the idea of checking with labs at the hospitals to see if they want them. I have no idea what Don is talking about with the batteries but I will see if Brantley could use them.
> 
> I gave the DGDs jewelry boxes a couple of years ago and I think their mom will say "no" but will check. Especially like the idea of turning them into planters though. I wonder if they could be spray painted....I have several cans of colorful spray paint and could put them out on the glassed in porch. If I make it to the next KAP if Don wants some I'll bring him some. (or you guys are welcome to come visit!)


I have used spray paint on foam and they have melted the foam.. You might want to test spray. There might be a spray that doesn't attack it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I didn't know that cold would zap the life from batteries. Learn something new everyday! I'll be sure to ask DH if he wants to keep some of the batteries for drill, etc in them. Thanks for enlightening me Tami.


I didn't know that either. I leave the battery in my car over the winter and just disconnect it. I'd better check that out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I haven't been on because I was bound and determined to get the sweater finished that I had been working on, even the house was let go for a few days, finally did dishes today. I finished the sweater at about 2am today.  I'll post pics from my phone in a few minutes, I'm so happy to have it done, I'll make the pattern again though without a problem.
> Hope everyone is doing well, I imagine I have a lot to catch up on.
> Sam, David waved as he drove through Defiance this morning.


Lovely sweater.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie, do you have a neighbour with horses? A friend buys a pickup full of carrots for his horses.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cover them in fabric or yarn and use as trinket boxes or to put special Christmas ornaments in
> Sonja


That's a good idea. Some ornaments are really fragile.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Been there, done that, too, Liz. Just about that long ago also. On top of gall bladder and appendix I was in hospital trying to heal my gastric ulcer at the same time. That was a really fun ( . . . NOT) 3 weeks in hospital.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I was only in hospital for about 5 days so I got off lucky.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Finally caught up, page 62. Must do some work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, a quilter I know commissioned it, she bought the yarn, I just did the work, she just opened a fabric store too, so in exchange I will get sewing lessons.


Sounds like a good deal :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like winter is on the way. I've been told some long range forcast says we will get snow next week, DH says, they can't predict tomorrow correctly, how do they know what next week will bring? 
The days are shortening up so quickly,it's totally black by 6:30 pm now & barely light at 8:00 am, I don't get up so early now since it seems still night.

Silly hospital policies, sending DH home where your son is sick isn't a good idea. Hope his recovery goes well.


Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie I tried to get hospital to hold on to husband for a week but no I have to pick him up today 😄
> They do all the recuperating at home now he has a list of things he can't do for 5 weeks
> I should think all the work you did today Bonnie will help you sleep the night away . I'm glad you are having some nice weather have you all managed to get your crops in
> A whole load of Siberian swans have arrived here 25 days earlier than they normally do so definitely expecting cold weather
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Bonnie, do you have a neighbour with horses? A friend buys a pickup full of carrots for his horses.


We have a horse & he gets lots of them, the GKs have to take ampail to him each time they come. I usually put a pailful in the pump house in the fall to get used over the winter.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> That is a bit of good news.


Yes it is 
My husband is now home and sleeping 
But my poor son is fed up 
Was told to be at the hospital for 8am this morning as they had a bed ready for him . So he thought wow this is going to go smoothly this time should be home by dinner time tomorrow . No such luck 
Got there and they put him in the coffee room . Think of a small couch and that will give you some idea of the size of this room
8 1/2hours later and he is still waiting to start his chemo 
Other times if he has been waiting for a bed they have just gone ahead and started the chemo this time for some reason they haven't 
. He finally got moved to his bed a hour ago but still no sign of chemo 
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Morning, we are having showers off and on. Does look like it will be an elephant nino year for us.
Kaye love the sweater.
Sonja, so happy DD's tumors have shrunk.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cousin Allison went to Iona off the coast of Scotland, yesterday- and posted these photos on facebook


And once again, I feel homesick seeing those lovely places!

Glad to hear of the rain in California. Here's to El Nino and good water!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes it is
> My husband is now home and sleeping
> But my poor son is fed up
> Was told to be at the hospital for 8am this morning as they had a bed ready for him . So he thought wow this is going to go smoothly this time should be home by dinner time tomorrow . No such luck
> ...


It's good that your husband is home and sleeping, but what a dreadful time again for your son. They do need to gat their act together, this isn't the first time they have done this sort of thing to him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Martina have you moved yet?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> Martina have you moved yet?


Sort of. My belongings will be delivered next week. At the moment I am at my sons and once I get a new bed at the weekend I will be camping out in my own flat and just popping in my sons for the odd meal. I will be glad to be settled though everyone is kind here, as was my sister but I am beginning to feel like I am wandering and waiting. I bought myself a new sewing machine at Ally Pally and that should have arrived today but there is some trouble with the delivery people so hopefully it will be tomorrow. More waiting! Thanks for asking .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Sort of. My belongings will be delivered next week. At the moment I am at my sons and once I get a new bed at the weekend I will be camping out in my own flat and just popping in my sons for the odd meal. I will be glad to be settled though everyone is kind here, as was my sister but I am beginning to feel like I am wandering and waiting. I bought myself a new sewing machine at Ally Pally and that should have arrived today but there is some trouble with the delivery people so hopefully it will be tomorrow. More waiting! Thanks for asking .


So almost there. You won't know yourself when you finally get into your own place


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Sort of. My belongings will be delivered next week. At the moment I am at my sons and once I get a new bed at the weekend I will be camping out in my own flat and just popping in my sons for the odd meal. I will be glad to be settled though everyone is kind here, as was my sister but I am beginning to feel like I am wandering and waiting. I bought myself a new sewing machine at Ally Pally and that should have arrived today but there is some trouble with the delivery people so hopefully it will be tomorrow. More waiting! Thanks for asking .


Have fun with the new machine. Is it a fancy one for embroidery lime Gwen has? 
You will be so glad to get settled in your new home after being "homeless" for so many months. it's nice visiting but feels so good to get home.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Your poor son can't seem to get a break & have the chemo go smoothly. No doubt he is fed up.


Swedenme said:


> Yes it is
> My husband is now home and sleeping
> But my poor son is fed up
> Was told to be at the hospital for 8am this morning as they had a bed ready for him . So he thought wow this is going to go smoothly this time should be home by dinner time tomorrow . No such luck
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I need to get outside but am being lazy as it's still pretty frosty, DH has left the house in his snowsuit ( heavy insulated ceveralls) the last 3 mornings. Supposed to be nicer by noon,Up to 10C/50F but it's beautiful & sunny.
I've tidied up the house a little & got some laundry going.
I think the GKs are coming tonight DIL said she'd asked her mom but thought they would be coming here instead. I started a cardigan for GD last night but need to measure her before I go too far, I made the All in One with sleeves before in the 4-6 size but it is huge but I think the 2-4 size will be too small so I need to figure out how to make something in between the 2 sizes, it can never be easy.
I was looking on the Daily Digest & saw this

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366615-1.html

I think I need to do some of these neckwarers, would be great for the guys when out working, snowmobiling & ice fishing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> And once again, I feel homesick seeing those lovely places!
> 
> Glad to hear of the rain in California. Here's to El Nino and good water!


Thank you for that I was wondering what an elephant Nino was 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> It's good that your husband is home and sleeping, but what a dreadful time again for your son. They do need to gat their act together, this isn't the first time they have done this sort of thing to him.


No we thought this would be the first time it would go smoothly when he got the phone call this morning silly us 
He has just had the flush and antibiotics at 5.32 so the chemo shouldn't be far behind

Have you settled in your new home yet ?

Edit I read on and got my answer


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I need to get outside but am being lazy as it's still pretty frosty, DH has left the house in his snowsuit ( heavy insulated ceveralls) the last 3 mornings. Supposed to be nicer by noon,Up to 10C/50F but it's beautiful & sunny.
> I've tidied up the house a little & got some laundry going.
> I think the GKs are coming tonight DIL said she'd asked her mom but thought they would be coming here instead. I started a cardigan for GD last night but need to measure her before I go too far, I made the All in One with sleeves before in the 4-6 size but it is huge but I think the 2-4 size will be too small so I need to figure out how to make something in between the 2 sizes, it can never be easy.
> I was looking on the Daily Digest & saw this
> ...


I bookmarked them too going to make some don't know who for but someone will hopefully get one 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have fun with the new machine. Is it a fancy one for embroidery lime Gwen has?
> You will be so glad to get settled in your new home after being "homeless" for so many months. it's nice visiting but feels so good to get home.


Yes my new machine is a fancy one for embroidery. I looked in quite a bit of detail at it last year's show. This time my son told me to go ahead and get it, and as I felt like doing what I was told for once, I did. Well that is my story and I am sticking to it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear about all these problems. I volunteered in chemo, radiation and NICU here and never once had that problem with a patient. The difference might be that the hospital had a cancer center and the only patients were for chemo, radiation, bone marrow transplants,etc., in this part of the hospital. Had its own parking area too. Made treatment easier I guess, but also shows the number of cancer patients we have. It was always full the whole day but people never have to wait that long. I can't imagine what it would be like to be put through such inconvenience as being put in a room and feeling like you've been forgotten. I hope they apologize. It is torture for your son, I'm sure. Breaks my heart that there are so many people needing treatment. I pray that the treatment is working. Big Hugs.

Glad DH was well enough to come home.

later edit: Just read where one son has a throat infection and connected to seizures. Sure hope he will be ok and DH and other son won't catch. You are in my thoughts every day. Healing wishes to all and I include you.



Swedenme said:


> Yes it is
> My husband is now home and sleeping
> But my poor son is fed up
> Was told to be at the hospital for 8am this morning as they had a bed ready for him . So he thought wow this is going to go smoothly this time should be home by dinner time tomorrow . No such luck
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Yes my new machine is a fancy one for embroidery. I looked in quite a bit of detail at it last year's show. This time my son told me to go ahead and get it, and as I felt like doing what I was told for once, I did. Well that is my story and I am sticking to it!


Martina, congratulations on the new machine. Yes, stick to that story. Put a smile on my face this morning. Looking forward to seeing what you make with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes it is
> My husband is now home and sleeping
> But my poor son is fed up
> Was told to be at the hospital for 8am this morning as they had a bed ready for him . So he thought wow this is going to go smoothly this time should be home by dinner time tomorrow . No such luck
> ...


I wonder if by now anything has happened? I would be feeling really hosed off if I were your son.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Morning, we are having showers off and on. Does look like it will be an *elephant* nino year for us.
> Kaye love the sweater.
> Sonja, so happy DD's tumors have shrunk.


Ah the penny drops- it's your marvelous spell check again!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes it is
> My husband is now home and sleeping
> But my poor son is fed up
> Was told to be at the hospital for 8am this morning as they had a bed ready for him . So he thought wow this is going to go smoothly this time should be home by dinner time tomorrow . No such luck
> ...


I'm not very impressed by that place...seems like they aren't on top of things. So sorry that your son has to go through this seemingly every time he goes in for treatment.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for that I was wondering what an elephant Nino was 😄


I think I've just learned to read through typos/autocorrect since I do know what she meant.  El Nino (weather effect) also can affect us here, so the weather folks talk about it a lot this time of year. A strong one means lots of moisture, usually.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And once again, I feel homesick seeing those lovely places!
> 
> Glad to hear of the rain in California. Here's to El Nino and good water!


I've not been to Iona, myself, but it looks lovely! Odd sometimes what one's instinct tells one. I have seen etchings of the islands further north- Eigg Rhum and Muick, and had to cross the street to look closer, to make sure I was not imagining things- if I had had more cash, I would have had quite a collection of prints. 
It would be good if El Nino happens in California- so long as it doesn't flood badly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Sort of. My belongings will be delivered next week. At the moment I am at my sons and once I get a new bed at the weekend I will be camping out in my own flat and just popping in my sons for the odd meal. I will be glad to be settled though everyone is kind here, as was my sister but I am beginning to feel like I am wandering and waiting. I bought myself a new sewing machine at Ally Pally and that should have arrived today but there is some trouble with the delivery people so hopefully it will be tomorrow. More waiting! Thanks for asking .


Gradually, gradually, it should be coming right by Christmas, as you sort your boxes! Be interested to hear more of your new sewing machine.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Can't stay on long. Straightening out the bills and a few weeks of mail, much of which is a waste of paper on ads. Will be video-recording a program grandsons are in tonight so must get a move on if this house is to be in any shape at all.

Sam, reading your openings with the family happenings is something I so look forward to. :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've not been to Iona, myself, but it looks lovely! Odd sometimes what one's instinct tells one. I have seen etching of the islands further north- Eigg Rhum and Muick, and had to cross the street to look closer, to make sure I was not imagining things- if I had had more cash, I would have had quite a collection of prints.
> It would be good if El Nino happens in California- so long as it doesn't flood badly.


If I were rich I would send you to Scotland when I am there!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> If I were rich I would send you to Scotland when I am there!!


Another thing to dream of- I never buy Lotto tickets!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear about all these problems. I volunteered in chemo, radiation and NICU here and never once had that problem with a patient. The difference might be that the hospital had a cancer center and the only patients were for chemo, radiation, bone marrow transplants,etc., in this part of the hospital. Had its own parking area too. Made treatment easier I guess, but also shows the number of cancer patients we have. It was always full the whole day but people never have to wait that long. I can't imagine what it would be like to be put through such inconvenience as being put in a room and feeling like you've been forgotten. I hope they apologize. It is torture for your son, I'm sure. Breaks my heart that there are so many people needing treatment. I pray that the treatment is working. Big Hugs.
> 
> Glad DH was well enough to come home.
> 
> later edit: Just read where one son has a throat infection and connected to seizures. Sure hope he will be ok and DH and other son won't catch. You are in my thoughts every day. Healing wishes to all and I include you.


Thank you Daralene I think that is half my problem with this hospital because the first time son had cancer he was sent to a different hospital that had its own cancer unit attached to the hospital and we never had no problems what's so ever . All the staff were friendly and explained everything 
This one is just different . But I do think they could let him know what's going on instead of him being just left to wait and plus he still has problems in his right side and leg were they had to operate to take the first tumour away a chunk of muscle and sinew went with it , he still has to have physio to help him walk and sitting for long times makes it start to ache 
Yet I do have to say I cannot fault the care my husband gets in the same hospital .
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if by now anything has happened? I would be feeling really hosed off if I were your son.


Yes he has finally started his chemo 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I think I've just learned to read through typos/autocorrect since I do know what she meant.  El Nino (weather effect) also can affect us here, so the weather folks talk about it a lot this time of year. A strong one means lots of moisture, usually.


Have heard of El Niño as it effect us to but I was thinking that the elephant Nino was some kind of North American name for it 😄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Company doesn't want them back but I like the idea of checking with th food bank. I will look into that for sure.


martina said:


> Gwennie, would the company that supplies your meds not like the empty packages back? I know sometimes they don't want the hassle but it seems a waste . Perhaps a food bank may like them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful area. I'm vacationing vicariously through your photos


Lurker 2 said:


> Cousin Allison went to Iona off the coast of Scotland, yesterday- and posted these photos on facebook


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Liz. Nix the spray paint for sure. At least from all the purging DH and I are doing I now have a spot to store them until I decide wht to do with them. Kind of funny....purging like mad just to turn around and fill the cleared space with something else...LOL


budasha said:


> I have used spray paint on foam and they have melted the foam.. You might want to test spray. There might be a spray that doesn't attack it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And times sure have changed....when I had my gall bladder removed it was done laproscopically and as an out patient!



budasha said:


> I was only in hospital for about 5 days so I got off lucky.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a beautiful area. I'm vacationing vicariously through your photos


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well I got some pumpkins but I don't think they will taste very nice &#128516;


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I got some pumpkins but I don't think they will taste very nice 😄


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the heads up Liz. Nix the spray paint for sure. At least from all the purging DH and I are doing I now have a spot to store them until I decide wht to do with them. Kind of funny....purging like mad just to turn around and fill the cleared space with something else...LOL


Which is why we do NOT need a bigger house! I shudder to think! :shock:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I got some pumpkins but I don't think they will taste very nice 😄


No, but they will keep for a long time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I got some pumpkins but I don't think they will taste very nice 😄


At least you would get some fiber. ROTFL!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> No, but they will keep for a long time.


That's true 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> At least you would get some fiber. ROTFL!


That's funny wonder how many more jokes we can make about them 😄


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Has been rainy off and on for the last hour. The clouds have rolled in and there is thunder and lightning and a wind.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Has been rainy off and on for the last hour. The clouds have rolled in and there is thunder and lightning and a wind.


Does not look nice at all there Mel hope you don't have to go out anywhere 
Definitely a day for staying at home
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've offered carrots to those who are to cook them for the fall supper.
> I have 2 boxes of potatoes I want to take to Ronald McDonald house & will dig some carrots for there as well.


That is a wonderful donation!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Has been rainy off and on for the last hour. The clouds have rolled in and there is thunder and lightning and a wind.


Same type of weather here.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

NANNYOF3 (Joanne), Sounds like you have been very busy. At times life gets the best of us all but we all keep coming back as we can.
JULIE, I just finished cleaning house. I left the oven for last, so have to get it soon. I am constantly purging our home of clutter.
SONJA, What wonderful news on your son. I am so sorry he is being treated so badly. You would think Chemo patients would get the best of care and by far would not be made to wait. The pumpkins are too cute, I can only imagine what you are going to do with them.
GWEN, I cant imagine what Jim would pick up for DPNs. Please give Marianne my love. I am so very sorry she is having headaches and neck pain and will certainly add her to my prayer list.
BONNIE, You should never have problems sleeping. I dont think you every slow down. I wish I have some of your energy.
KAYE JO, The sweater is so pretty. Just love it. You do such beautiful work.
CATHY, I want in one the group hug.
MARTINA, Now that the move is here, I know you are anxious to get all of your belongings and make it your home. You are going to have a wonderful time with your new sewing machine.
I spent the afternoon making dressing for Thanksgiving and putting it in the freezer. Now going to curl up with my knitting.
Got to wash and get things for my trip to Arkansas to see Sis. Gerri and I are leaving Sunday morning and will be back Tuesday.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> At least you would get some fiber. ROTFL!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I got some pumpkins but I don't think they will taste very nice 😄


possibly not...
Is that a little cat admiring the pumpkins?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I got some pumpkins but I don't think they will taste very nice 😄


Don't think those will make very nice pie

I'm glad your son finally got the chemo started.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra...The sweater is very lovely. Is it for a child? How is your craft room coming along?

Sonja...I love your pumpkins. What a fun little project. So disappointed that your son had such a long wait once again. I do remember being in the outpatient clinic from the start of the day until almost 5 PM with DS#1 when he was only 7 months old. We went once a month for gammagard treatments. His immune system was very low and needed some assistance. Those were long days, but he had wonderful care.

Julie...Thanks for the updates on our friends who are missing. 

Thinking of each of you. I am trying to finish this hat, so I am mostly reading to catch up. My eyes are getting tired so I might have to call it a night without finishing the hat. It can be gifted next week along with Matthew's gift so I am not willing to stress out over it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

someone must not have anything to do --- lol --- sam

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 23 january '15 #2" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-317963-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366338-1.html


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I've had another crazy busy day, trying to get things done up before winter comes. I got the rest of the fruit trees caged, all of them mulched, another bucket of carrots dug & cleaned. I took the discarded carrots over to the horse only to discover the guys who took their cows out of the pasture yesterday locked the poor horse away from the water trough, fools! So I opened the gates & filled the tough that the cows drank dry. 
I finally thought I was done for the day only to get a call that they were coming to pump out our septic tank so DH gave me a whole set of instructions as he wanted to be here when they came & they were to give a days notice, instead gave 1 hr. So I've finally had a shower & the kids are coming through the door now.
What a relaxing day!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wouldn't it have been easier to just knit it in? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Once again I need some help. I am doing duplicate stitch for the first time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

most cool gwen - still think it would be easier to knit it in. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Okie dokie....glove number one with duplicate stitch done....well I still have to tuck in the yarn on the inside but here it is! I'm pretty pleased for the first time doing it. Took Julie's advise and began at the bottom. Also this pattern for the fingerless gloves you stitched the thumb completely as you worked up the glove then bound off the top of the thumb and joined it together to finish off the top of the glove. Never done it that way before. Just something different. I think the DGD will like it. Am making the headband in black to go with it (she likes black). This was a freebie on ravelry called Skully Fingerless Mitts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to you to wrap everyone in warm healing energy. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I am going to knit them again Gwen trying to make them easier . I will send you the instructions on how I made them when I have time . Have to be at the hospital this week as both son and husband go in same day . Luckily this time they are both in same hospital but opposite ends and different floors . Will have to put my running shoes on . I'm quietly worrying myself sick over sons results and he must be to because he looks awful and his ulcer colitis is playing up. Just have to keep my fingers crossed


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news about your fil - sending him tons of healing energy. glad you are back in guernsey - maybe you can get some rest. --- sam



TNS said:


> No Sam, now back in Guernsey and FIL seems to be doing well except that he still has his catheter, much to his disappointment. now being told to expect it out in 2-3 weeks. However he is looking so much better, although still anaemic, and on iron tablets for now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope they are having a good time in south america. hope they had a cache of money to take with them. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> The police are looking into the accident will be awful end to holiday if it was a tourist
> 
> I watched a show were 2 men show and explain how things are done and they re enacted that escape using exactly what the men had used and in the same weather conditions and it was possible that they could have survived
> According to them


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way way behind - not sure what i have been doing these several past days - think i slept too much. i will get caught up hopefully by the time the new party starts. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to your mother - the sleepy could be side effects of the buscopan. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Mum is a bit unwell at the moment. She was complaining that she had some pain around her right side on Sunday, then Monday doc checked her out as she was very pale and had a bit of a fever also. He thinks it is some sort of Gall Bladder infection (cant remember what he called it) and has started her on Antibiotics and given her some Buscopan for the pain. It seems to help with the pain and she was having blood test done today. So we will see.... Hopefully it doesnt turn into anything more serious as I dont think she would survive surgery. She is still eating and seems ok otherwise but very sleepy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would think they could do the surgery under a local - the cuts are so small - they could just give your mother something to relax her. my uncle russel wanted to watch so they did his under a local and put a mirror up so her could watch. i definitely wanted to be asleep. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, sorry to hear you know all of this from personal experience. Am wondering that if she doesnt improve will she end up HAVING to have surgery? I suppose if it has to be removed then there isnt much option..... I know I am jumping ahead... just thinking out loud. The doctor will be there again tomorrow...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking hat melody. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Here is a pic from Thanksgiving at our friends yesterday.
> 
> Here is a Hello Kitty hat I finished tonight for an order.
> 
> Sorry for posting short msgs


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I've had another crazy busy day, trying to get things done up before winter comes. I got the rest of the fruit trees caged, all of them mulched, another bucket of carrots dug & cleaned. I took the discarded carrots over to the horse only to discover the guys who took their cows out of the pasture yesterday locked the poor horse away from the water trough, fools! So I opened the gates & filled the tough that the cows drank dry.
> What a relaxing day!!


 So good for those poor horses that you noticed and took care of them. The people who were so careless ought to be "horse whipped."


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would think they could do the surgery under a local - the cuts are so small - they could just give your mother something to relax her. my uncle russel wanted to watch so they did his under a local and put a mirror up so her could watch. i definitely wanted to be asleep. --- sam


 Unfortunately, total relaxation of the abdomen is needed to do this type of laparoscopic surgery, which means that the patient does have to be under a general anesthetic with muscle relaxant that makes this possible.
An unrelaxed abdomen can result in damage to other internal organs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Unfortunately, total relaxation of the abdomen is needed to do this type of laparoscopic surgery, which means that the patient does have to be under a general anesthetic with muscle relaxant that makes this possible.
> An unrelaxed abdomen can result in damage to other internal organs.


I was going to say always done under GA here- didn't know why, but a local sure wouldn't work as cutting in a number of different places on the surface and inside. It is major surgery afterall. Maybe an epidural might work especially if didn't want to risk a GA as for Cathyy's mother, but not sure as the gallbladder is high up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene I think that is half my problem with this hospital because the first time son had cancer he was sent to a different hospital that had its own cancer unit attached to the hospital and we never had no problems what's so ever . All the staff were friendly and explained everything
> This one is just different . But I do think they could let him know what's going on instead of him being just left to wait and plus he still has problems in his right side and leg were they had to operate to take the first tumour away a chunk of muscle and sinew went with it , he still has to have physio to help him walk and sitting for long times makes it start to ache
> Yet I do have to say I cannot fault the care my husband gets in the same hospital .
> Sonja


The set-up must definitely depend on having the separate cancer unit. I agree, even if they can't match the efficiency, they could be more courteous and informative. Our chemo patients had constant care with me feeding them, giving them coffee, etc., and warm blankets. The whole time patients were there we had volunteers taking care of them. I know the volunteers made it possible for the nurses to take care of what needed to be done. He has been through so much. What a special family you are to face so much. I'm glad you can come here and complain about the lack of attention and please feel free to do it any time.

So glad DH's care is much better. Big Hugs


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I got some pumpkins but I don't think they will taste very nice 😄


Those are so cute, love them. 👍👍


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I love the pumpkins too. You don't have to worry about them rotting!!!

Spent the evening into the night videotaping and photographing the musical the GS's are in, quite funny about the problems of turning 13, only to come out to cold rain. Funny but many of the kids in the musical are actually turning 13 and one of mine is turning 13 this month. What happened to my baby. Definitely feels like autumn, but I can't complain. The day was beautiful and we have had some perfect autumn days.

My one grandson's hair is so long now and it is in curls. His parents had to sign a contract not to cut his hair until after the play, A Christmas Carol, he is going to be in at the local professional theater. I'll bet people wonder why his hair is like it is. Guess they will be cutting it for the play for the time of Dickens. Wonder if it will be long, pulled back in a pony tail. Must look up men's hairdos for that time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So funny, I got on the computer to look up a recipe and here I am. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> way way behind - not sure what i have been doing these several past days - think i slept too much. i will get caught up hopefully by the time the new party starts. --- sam


I was beginning to wonder if you were sick as you hadn't been on


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello friends ,I have missed visiting with you all.
My last week and a day has been long and not what I had even imagined. My surgery was booked for October 7/15 I ended up in hospital October 4th and didn't get out until the 9th! Even than I was worried I would have to stay longer.
I went in the Sunday with a health problem I have called idiopathic angioe Edna ( swelling in my throat) I haven't had an attack since last November. This one was really bad and I got admitted. My Dr came in the next morning to say if I didn't have another attack I could go home at 3pm. I was happy I could get home and complete a few things. But the nurse came in half an hour later and said I wouldn't be going home, and I said my Dr okayed for me . To which she told me see called the aniasthesus to ask about the large amount of predinisone my Dr had me on to keep me from another attack, he wanted the surgeon to know to which the nurse said they would probably cancel my surgery. They surgeon called the Edma Dr. And didn't want me to leave without him seeing me. He couldn't come to see me until after 3pm Tuesday. He said My Dr and Him made the decision to put me on the predinisone, to which he said he told the surgeon he would be there the day of the surgery and I would need to go in step down after it was over. ( this is sounding like a book will edit) to cut things short my Dr was upset that I had to go through more stress . And Dr said because someone overstepped their boundaries.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I had the surgery on the 7th and they had to take it all. I will say very painful. But I will keep Trusting and just take one step at a time. Have a nurse come everyday . Just trying to keep pain to where it's manageable.
I noticed I got the Christmas card list I will be sending them and I'm sorry if some get them late. Might take me a few weeks to feel stronge to get out and get some sent off.
Sorry to those who have gone through more hard struggles of loss and life situations I do pray for you all my tea party friends.
Tea must see if I can have a cup &#9749;&#65039;


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I love the sweaters, mitts, hats and snowman boots ( would love to buy that pattern and of course the mini pumpkins &#127875;&#127875;&#127875;


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I had the surgery on the 7th and they had to take it all. I will say very painful. But I will keep Trusting and just take one step at a time. Have a nurse come everyday . Just trying to keep pain to where it's manageable.
> I noticed I got the Christmas card list I will be sending them and I'm sorry if some get them late. Might take me a few weeks to feel stronge to get out and get some sent off.
> Sorry to those who have gone through more hard struggles of loss and life situations I do pray for you all my tea party friends.
> Tea must see if I can have a cup ☕


Glad the surgery is over but sorry you're in pain. I hope it levels to manageable and recedes soon. Blessings and healing thoughts coming your way.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think I've just learned to read through typos/autocorrect since I do know what she meant.  El Nino (weather effect) also can affect us here, so the weather folks talk about it a lot this time of year. A strong one means lots of moisture, usually.


Bless you for understanding spell check autocorrect.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bubba Love glad to hear surgery was done and you are at home healing. Positive attitude does wonders. Keep up the spirits and do take pain meds as needed. (((Hugs)))

Thunderstorm here tonight until about 9 ish. 

Off to bed see you tomorrow


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love the pumpkins. Glad son finally getting treatment. Laughed at elephant.
Bubble, healing energy sent your way.
Martina, yeah, for you and new sewing machine.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rr


Bubba Love said:


> I had the surgery on the 7th and they had to take it all. I will say very painful. But I will keep Trusting and just take one step at a time. Have a nurse come everyday . Just trying to keep pain to where it's manageable.
> I noticed I got the Christmas card list I will be sending them and I'm sorry if some get them late. Might take me a few weeks to feel stronge to get out and get some sent off.
> Sorry to those who have gone through more hard struggles of loss and life situations I do pray for you all my tea party friends.
> Tea must see if I can have a cup ☕


So pleased to hear from you Jackie but sorry to hear about all you have been through . Must have been a terrible ordeal for you and your family 
Hope everything thing is starting to heal now and that the pain begins to ease 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you all taking pain meds not sleeping that great so my nights are long


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> NANNYOF3 (Joanne), Sounds like you have been very busy. At times life gets the best of us all but we all keep coming back as we can.
> JULIE, I just finished cleaning house. I left the oven for last, so have to get it soon. I am constantly purging our home of clutter.
> SONJA, What wonderful news on your son. I am so sorry he is being treated so badly. You would think Chemo patients would get the best of care and by far would not be made to wait. The pumpkins are too cute, I can only imagine what you are going to do with them.
> GWEN, I cant imagine what Jim would pick up for DPNs. Please give Marianne my love. I am so very sorry she is having headaches and neck pain and will certainly add her to my prayer list.
> ...


Thank you Betty the pumpkins along with the rabbit are going to be attached to the pumpkin patch I have knit as part of the farm play mat I'm making 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> possibly not...
> Is that a little cat admiring the pumpkins?


That made me laugh Margaret I'm still obviously no good at making stuffed animals as it is supposed to be a rabbit 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't think those will make very nice pie
> 
> I'm glad your son finally got the chemo started.


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I had the surgery on the 7th and they had to take it all. I will say very painful. But I will keep Trusting and just take one step at a time. Have a nurse come everyday . Just trying to keep pain to where it's manageable.
> I noticed I got the Christmas card list I will be sending them and I'm sorry if some get them late. Might take me a few weeks to feel stronge to get out and get some sent off.
> Sorry to those who have gone through more hard struggles of loss and life situations I do pray for you all my tea party friends.
> Tea must see if I can have a cup ☕


Glad that you've been able to tell us how things have been. But not glad you had such a tough time. Not good timing at all for the throat to play up- wonder if stress related? And then having such major surgery as well. Praying that the recovery is smoother than the time leading up to the surgery and immediately after.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Poledra...The sweater is very lovely. Is it for a child? How is your craft room coming along?
> 
> Sonja...I love your pumpkins. What a fun little project. So disappointed that your son had such a long wait once again. I do remember being in the outpatient clinic from the start of the day until almost 5 PM with DS#1 when he was only 7 months old. We went once a month for gammagard treatments. His immune system was very low and needed some assistance. Those were long days, but he had wonderful care.
> 
> ...


 Thank you Mary. it must have seemed like forever waiting with a small baby 
. I was also trying to finish a hat last night but gave up and went to sleep instead

Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me laugh Margaret I'm still obviously no good at making stuffed animals as it is supposed to be a rabbit
> Sonja


My first thought was rabbit then I wondered whether it was a cat pattern I have. And it was very small so I couldn't see it well!

I will be posting my rabbit tonight- almost finished it (well the rabbit is done his jacket almost finsihed assuming it works. The some shoes and a carrot if I can work out how to make the leaves on top. Assuming I can get it to work as well of course.
Reminded me that I hadn't posted my club socks so here they are. Angela and I finsihe dour socks one round apart! We had 2 months to get them done in and we finished the knitting just the one round apart. SO I was able to show her how to do Kitchener while doing my own. Both balls of yarn we're deliberately different. We both choose to do each foot in a different shade and then the legs in the other one. My light one was lighter than Angelas and shows up more- prefer the greater contrast as to me it look slike more like it is meant to be different.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I've had another crazy busy day, trying to get things done up before winter comes. I got the rest of the fruit trees caged, all of them mulched, another bucket of carrots dug & cleaned. I took the discarded carrots over to the horse only to discover the guys who took their cows out of the pasture yesterday locked the poor horse away from the water trough, fools! So I opened the gates & filled the tough that the cows drank dry.
> I finally thought I was done for the day only to get a call that they were coming to pump out our septic tank so DH gave me a whole set of instructions as he wanted to be here when they came & they were to give a days notice, instead gave 1 hr. So I've finally had a shower & the kids are coming through the door now.
> What a relaxing day!!


Definitely another crazy day Bonnie. You need an extra you to help with everything 
Don't you just love when they turn up unexpectedly , it's either that or you are waiting and they don't turn up at all 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Those are so cute, love them. 👍👍


Thank you Caren


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I love the pumpkins too. You don't have to worry about them rotting!!!
> 
> Spent the evening into the night videotaping and photographing the musical the GS's are in, quite funny about the problems of turning 13, only to come out to cold rain. Funny but many of the kids in the musical are actually turning 13 and one of mine is turning 13 this month. What happened to my baby. Definitely feels like autumn, but I can't complain. The day was beautiful and we have had some perfect autumn days.
> 
> My one grandson's hair is so long now and it is in curls. His parents had to sign a contract not to cut his hair until after the play, A Christmas Carol, he is going to be in at the local professional theater. I'll bet people wonder why his hair is like it is. Guess they will be cutting it for the play for the time of Dickens. Wonder if it will be long, pulled back in a pony tail. Must look up men's hairdos for that time.


You must have had a wonderful evening Daralene well apart from the cold rain . We have been having lovely autumn days to but once the sun goes down turning chilly very quickly

Does the grandson like his long hair ? My husband loves the film Christmas Carol he has watched all the different versions of it but every Christmas he still watches his favourite the one with Alistair Sims as Scrooge 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> I love the sweaters, mitts, hats and snowman boots ( would love to buy that pattern and of course the mini pumpkins 🎃🎃🎃


Don't have to buy the pattern Jackie . I'm going to knit them again this weekend and will write down what I did and send it to you 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, love the pumpkins. Glad son finally getting treatment. Laughed at elephant.
> Bubble, healing energy sent your way.
> Martina, yeah, for you and new sewing machine.


I laughed to Joy at least Auto correct is good for something 😄


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bubba Love, I hope that you soon recover and that your pain level decreases and you get some decent sleep. You have had a tough time. Don't worry about Christmas cards, no one expects someone who is recovering from medical problems to even think about them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes it is
> My husband is now home and sleeping
> But my poor son is fed up
> Was told to be at the hospital for 8am this morning as they had a bed ready for him . So he thought wow this is going to go smoothly this time should be home by dinner time tomorrow . No such luck
> ...


Oh good grief, again!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I got some pumpkins but I don't think they will taste very nice 😄


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i would think they could do the surgery under a local - the cuts are so small - they could just give your mother something to relax her. my uncle russel wanted to watch so they did his under a local and put a mirror up so her could watch. i definitely wanted to be asleep. --- sam


 :shock: Me too Sam, I would want to be asleep for sure.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> NANNYOF3 (Joanne), Sounds like you have been very busy. At times life gets the best of us all but we all keep coming back as we can.
> JULIE, I just finished cleaning house. I left the oven for last, so have to get it soon. I am constantly purging our home of clutter.
> SONJA, What wonderful news on your son. I am so sorry he is being treated so badly. You would think Chemo patients would get the best of care and by far would not be made to wait. The pumpkins are too cute, I can only imagine what you are going to do with them.
> GWEN, I cant imagine what Jim would pick up for DPNs. Please give Marianne my love. I am so very sorry she is having headaches and neck pain and will certainly add her to my prayer list.
> ...


Have a lovely visit with your sister, Betty.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> possibly not...
> Is that a little cat admiring the pumpkins?


I thought it was a rabbit?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I thought it was a rabbit?


Sonya will be pleased!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I had the surgery on the 7th and they had to take it all. I will say very painful. But I will keep Trusting and just take one step at a time. Have a nurse come everyday . Just trying to keep pain to where it's manageable.
> I noticed I got the Christmas card list I will be sending them and I'm sorry if some get them late. Might take me a few weeks to feel stronge to get out and get some sent off.
> Sorry to those who have gone through more hard struggles of loss and life situations I do pray for you all my tea party friends.
> Tea must see if I can have a cup ☕


Glad your operation is over and I hope the pain becomes a lot less. Don't worry about the Christmas cards we will be just as happy to see you post on here. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bless you for understanding spell check autocorrect.


I love the spell check autocorrects and still think that Sam's "hostess with the mostess" that came out as "hostess with thermostats" was one of the best! :XD:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Rr
> 
> So pleased to hear from you Jackie but sorry to hear about all you have been through . Must have been a terrible ordeal for you and your family
> Hope everything thing is starting to heal now and that the pain begins to ease
> ...


From me too. Take it easy now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> I thought it was a rabbit?


....and I wrote that before I saw that Sonja said it was a rabbit! :thumbup: :lol:......and I like the pumpkins too!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> My first thought was rabbit then I wondered whether it was a cat pattern I have. And it was very small so I couldn't see it well!
> 
> I will be posting my rabbit tonight- almost finished it (well the rabbit is done his jacket almost finsihed assuming it works. The some shoes and a carrot if I can work out how to make the leaves on top. Assuming I can get it to work as well of course.
> Reminded me that I hadn't posted my club socks so here they are. Angela and I finsihe dour socks one round apart! We had 2 months to get them done in and we finished the knitting just the one round apart. SO I was able to show her how to do Kitchener while doing my own. Both balls of yarn we're deliberately different. We both choose to do each foot in a different shade and then the legs in the other one. My light one was lighter than Angelas and shows up more- prefer the greater contrast as to me it look slike more like it is meant to be different.


Well done!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning Margaret & Denise! I think Mary (Martina) & Sonja are here too, so "Morning" to you two too! (Just showing off that I know the differences between my 2s! :lol: ) Another lovely morning here although it's chilly, but I suppose we have to remember it is October. It just seems that autumn shouldn't be happening yet as we really didn't have any summer. :thumbdown: We've got the decorator in papering and painting the lounge, but she (yep a woman, although I don't know why that is so unusual. Her business is called "A Woman's Touch" and she is very good) should be finished today. The room is looking so much better already. She has her pasting table up in the middle of the hall so I'm kind of trapped in the living room...I'll just have to stay in here and knit....it's a hard life! :lol:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Good morning to you, too, Kate. I had to get up early in case they delivered my new machine. They did but I will have to wait till my son gets here to inspect it as I have struggled with the outer packaging, the inner box and can't figure out how to get it out of that. I am exhausted now, so will just sit and look at the box for now. 
It is cold, dark and miserable weather here today. So I will probably go over to my place and clean some cupboards in the kitchen after I recover. 
Knitting while someone else does the wallpapering sounds good to me.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Good morning to you, too, Kate. I had to get up early in case they delivered my new machine. They did but I will have to wait till my son gets here to inspect it as I have struggled with the outer packaging, the inner box and can't figure out how to get it out of that. I am exhausted now, so will just sit and look at the box for now.
> It is cold, dark and miserable weather here today. So I will probably go over to my place and clean some cupboards in the kitchen after I recover.
> Knitting while someone else does the wallpapering sounds good to me.


That must be very frustrating to have to just look at the box! I hope your son comes over soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Morning Margaret & Denise! I think Mary (Martina) & Sonja are here too, so "Morning" to you two too! (Just showing off that I know the differences between my 2s! :lol: ) Another lovely morning here although it's chilly, but I suppose we have to remember it is October. It just seems that autumn shouldn't be happening yet as we really didn't have any summer. :thumbdown: We've got the decorator in papering and painting the lounge, but she (yep a woman, although I don't know why that is so unusual. Her business is called "A Woman's Touch" and she is very good) should be finished today. The room is looking so much better already. She has her pasting table up in the middle of the hall so I'm kind of trapped in the living room...I'll just have to stay in here and knit....it's a hard life! :lol:


Good morning Kate. I wonder if you meant me instead of Denise.... she is away on a trip, but I am here! LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I thought it was a rabbit?


Thank you Kate 
And yes I am pleased Margaret 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> My first thought was rabbit then I wondered whether it was a cat pattern I have. And it was very small so I couldn't see it well!
> 
> I will be posting my rabbit tonight- almost finished it (well the rabbit is done his jacket almost finsihed assuming it works. The some shoes and a carrot if I can work out how to make the leaves on top. Assuming I can get it to work as well of course.
> Reminded me that I hadn't posted my club socks so here they are. Angela and I finsihe dour socks one round apart! We had 2 months to get them done in and we finished the knitting just the one round apart. SO I was able to show her how to do Kitchener while doing my own. Both balls of yarn we're deliberately different. We both choose to do each foot in a different shade and then the legs in the other one. My light one was lighter than Angelas and shows up more- prefer the greater contrast as to me it look slike more like it is meant to be different.


 Both pair of socks look great Margaret 
Looking forward to see your rabbit 
There is a lady over on main who makes beautiful stuffed characters from the Peter Rabbit stories they are gorgeous and I'm very envious of her ability to make them 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Good morning Kate. I wonder if you meant me instead of Denise.... she is away on a trip, but I am here! LOL


Good morning from me too Kate so sorry you are trapped and can do nothing but knit 😄
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning Margaret & Denise! I think Mary (Martina) & Sonja are here too, so "Morning" to you two too! (Just showing off that I know the differences between my 2s! :lol: ) Another lovely morning here although it's chilly, but I suppose we have to remember it is October. It just seems that autumn shouldn't be happening yet as we really didn't have any summer. :thumbdown: We've got the decorator in papering and painting the lounge, but she (yep a woman, although I don't know why that is so unusual. Her business is called "A Woman's Touch" and she is very good) should be finished today. The room is looking so much better already. She has her pasting table up in the middle of the hall so I'm kind of trapped in the living room...I'll just have to stay in here and knit....it's a hard life! :lol:


What a shame to have to sit and knit.
Good morning indeed (or evening for me and Denise who is really Cathy). And I haven't forgotten the summary this week- I've very cleverly put it in my diary for every week! An advantage of electronic ones not hard to put it in for every week.
And if I forgot to send it tonight it might be hard to get it in tomorrow as I will be busy.
Vicky is having her non-baby shower so I need to make sandwiches (that look nice- what is she thinking? me and food looking nice. Tastes fine usually but look good?). Then the party is in the efternoon but expecting that some will stay on for sausages for tea as well. So will be out most of the day- especially as I didn't out shopping today as I planned so will need to go in the morning!
And then Sunday have a baptism to go to and then the market so once I close off tonight (in a few hours) I probably won't be back till Sunday evening- about 48 hours from now.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

After getting some help I got the box open only to discover that it's only the embroidery unit and have just had a call to say the machine will now come on Monday! I feel like screaming but haven't the energy so will just have another cup of tea and sit and calm down.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Good morning to you, too, Kate. I had to get up early in case they delivered my new machine. They did but I will have to wait till my son gets here to inspect it as I have struggled with the outer packaging, the inner box and can't figure out how to get it out of that. I am exhausted now, so will just sit and look at the box for now.
> It is cold, dark and miserable weather here today. So I will probably go over to my place and clean some cupboards in the kitchen after I recover.
> Knitting while someone else does the wallpapering sounds good to me.


What a contrast your purchase and Vicky and Bretts has been. They signed the contract about 5 weeks ago and all is set for settlement on mid week and the move planned for next Saturday (so another Saturday they will be taking me away from you all!). I am the only parent around that weekend! With so many away and Vicky not exactly able to do much lifting they have decided to get a removalist in. Sounds a sensible move under the circumstances.

Hope it s a box well worth sitting and staring at :-D :-D :-D
Not even all of it I see! How firstling (mins you coul dyou do anything with it even if you had it all?)


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> What a contrast your purchase and Vicky and Bretts has been. They signed the contract about 5 weeks ago and all is set for settlement on mid week and the move planned for next Saturday (so another Saturday they will be taking me away from you all!). I am the only parent around that weekend! With so many away and Vicky not exactly able to do much lifting they have decided to get a removalist in. Sounds a sensible move under the circumstances.


It is definitely sensible to get someone to do the moving. The professionals do it all the time and therefore are quicker and more used to it than even the best willing helpers. What is more any problems are theirs to sort out.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> What a shame to have to sit and knit.
> Good morning indeed (or evening for me and Dernise who is really Cathy). And I haven't forgotten the summary this week- I've very cleverly put it in my diary for every week! An advantage of electronic ones not hard to put it in for every week.
> And if I forgot to send it tonight it might be hard to get it in tomorrow as I will be busy.
> Vicky is having her non-baby shower so I need to make sandwiches (that look nice- what is she thinking? me and food looking nice. Tastes fine usually but look good?). Then the party is in the efternoon but expecting that some will stay on for sausages for tea as well. So will be out most of the day- especially as I didn't out shopping today as I planned so will need to go in the morning!
> And then Sunday have a baptism to go to and then the market so once I close off tonight (in a few hours) I probably won't be back till Sunday evening- about 48 hours from now.


Have a good weekend and a fun time at the non baby shower! Good luck with you nice looking sandwiches.

PS. Took DD and Serena to the doctor today for Serena..... ear infection. But she is pretty good considering.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> It is definitely sensible to get someone to do the moving. The professionals do it all the time and therefore are quicker and more used to it than even the best willing helpers. What is more any problems are theirs to sort out.


And they were going to get a piano removalist for th epiano s they just got one that could do both instead. Vicky and I wouldn't have been much use for a days moving. I can move one or two heavy things but not all day long. Boxes one at a time I'm fine with.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good morning Kate. I wonder if you meant me instead of Denise.... she is away on a trip, but I am here! LOL


Sorry Cathy, it was you I was meaning! :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a shame to have to sit and knit.
> Good morning indeed (or evening for me and Denise who is really Cathy). And I haven't forgotten the summary this week- I've very cleverly put it in my diary for every week! An advantage of electronic ones not hard to put it in for every week.
> And if I forgot to send it tonight it might be hard to get it in tomorrow as I will be busy.
> Vicky is having her non-baby shower so I need to make sandwiches (that look nice- what is she thinking? me and food looking nice. Tastes fine usually but look good?). Then the party is in the efternoon but expecting that some will stay on for sausages for tea as well. So will be out most of the day- especially as I didn't out shopping today as I planned so will need to go in the morning!
> And then Sunday have a baptism to go to and then the market so once I close off tonight (in a few hours) I probably won't be back till Sunday evening- about 48 hours from now.


You certainly have a busy weekend ahead of you! Hope it all goes well. As for the sandwiches, do you have an electric knife? I find it cuts them much more neatly without squashing all the insides out and does away with the thumb print in the middle.....you can see how good I am at nice looking sandwiches normally!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> After getting some help I got the box open only to discover that it's only the embroidery unit and have just had a call to say the machine will now come on Monday! I feel like screaming but haven't the energy so will just have another cup of tea and sit and calm down.


 :shock: :roll: :thumbdown:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Have a good weekend and a fun time at the non baby shower! Good luck with you nice looking sandwiches.
> 
> PS. Took DD and Serena to the doctor today for Serena..... ear infection. But she is pretty good considering.


Aw, wee soul, hope it clears up quickly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sorry Cathy, it was you I was meaning! :roll:


 :thumbup: I know, I was just teasing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Possibly so Sam but at least now I know how to do duplicate stitch. I can see it being a skill good for adding in a last minute detail for sure. 


thewren said:


> wouldn't it have been easier to just knit it in? --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


Sorlenna said:


> Glad the surgery is over but sorry you're in pain. I hope it levels to manageable and recedes soon. Blessings and healing thoughts coming your way.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I had the surgery on the 7th and they had to take it all. I will say very painful. But I will keep Trusting and just take one step at a time. Have a nurse come everyday . Just trying to keep pain to where it's manageable.
> I noticed I got the Christmas card list I will be sending them and I'm sorry if some get them late. Might take me a few weeks to feel stronge to get out and get some sent off.
> Sorry to those who have gone through more hard struggles of loss and life situations I do pray for you all my tea party friends.
> Tea must see if I can have a cup ☕


I hope you do get a cup of tea and are able to relax and get better. Sleep and staying as still as possible is needed for a full recovery. The after surgery stuff was a big surprise to me so I'm glad that you have a nurse looking after you.

I've been keeping you in my prayers and hoping we'd hear from you. At least I knew going in that it would be radical surgery including some lymph nodes. I hope your pain subsides quickly and you're recovered enough to resume some usual daily activities.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You must have had a wonderful evening Daralene well apart from the cold rain . We have been having lovely autumn days to but once the sun goes down turning chilly very quickly
> 
> Does the grandson like his long hair ? My husband loves the film Christmas Carol he has watched all the different versions of it but every Christmas he still watches his favourite the one with Alistair Sims as Scrooge
> Sonja


I haven't watched too many versions if the Christmas Carol but I love the movie, A Christmas Story, I watch it every year. Have you seen it?so funny.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I love the spell check autocorrects and still think that Sam's "hostess with the mostess" that came out as "hostess with thermostats" was one of the best! :XD:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning Margaret & Denise! I think Mary (Martina) & Sonja are here too, so "Morning" to you two too! (Just showing off that I know the differences between my 2s! :lol: ) Another lovely morning here although it's chilly, but I suppose we have to remember it is October. It just seems that autumn shouldn't be happening yet as we really didn't have any summer. :thumbdown: We've got the decorator in papering and painting the lounge, but she (yep a woman, although I don't know why that is so unusual. Her business is called "A Woman's Touch" and she is very good) should be finished today. The room is looking so much better already. She has her pasting table up in the middle of the hall so I'm kind of trapped in the living room...I'll just have to stay in here and knit....it's a hard life! :lol:


You poor thing, having to watch someone work😀


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> After getting some help I got the box open only to discover that it's only the embroidery unit and have just had a call to say the machine will now come on Monday! I feel like screaming but haven't the energy so will just have another cup of tea and sit and calm down.


How disappointing after having to look at the box while waiting for your son. Didn't they promise the machine today?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How disappointing after having to look at the box while waiting for your son. Didn't they promise the machine today?


It was supposed to arrive yesterday. Then today but only part of it came, now they have said Monday. So we will wait and see.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jackie, so good to hear from you, we had been wondering how you were doing. Sorry to hear you had other trouble as well, I'm glad the surgery went well & hope you recover quickly. Don't worry about the Christmas cards, much more important you rest & recover.

Cathy, hope Serena is better soon, 

I've been awake since 4am, my shoulder is telling me to quit all the lugging & punding stakes I think. A good excuse to laze around & entertain GD . I'm sure I won't feel like rolling out of bed at 7:30 to get GS off to school&#128553;
Well, I'm caught up with all of you, better try to get a little shut eye.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sonja glad that all got good news. 

Julie I did not know that dpns came in such long lengths!!

Gwen what about covering them with knit, crochet or material attaching handles and using for lunch boxes.

Off to work, last day of the week. Yesterday was another winner with bookkeeping as well as kids acting up and of course the principal is gone. Its the new moon, has to be.

Hope everyone enjoys their day.

Prayers and hugs


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> You certainly have a busy weekend ahead of you! Hope it all goes well. As for the sandwiches, do you have an electric knife? I find it cuts them much more neatly without squashing all the insides out and does away with the thumb print in the middle.....you can see how good I am at nice looking sandwiches normally!


Vicky said to put them in the fridge for an hour and take them to her place and she will cut them! And no I don't have an electric knife- and nor does Vicky as far as I know.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have caught up. Sorry I havent commented much but rest assured I have read all of the posts. I think we should have a ((((GROUP HUG)))))
> 
> It was 35.7c here today. Too hot for Spring! I agree with you Darrowil... it is a bit much this soon. Off to bed and see how many hot flushes I can have.
> :roll:


I'm in on the group hug! (((((((((((((Group)))))))))))))))))


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Ive done this from UK, sending a book direct to USA on Amazon


Thanks. We will know for future use. They sold out of the shirt she wanted to send with a book before she finished talking to me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the heads up Liz. Nix the spray paint for sure. At least from all the purging DH and I are doing I now have a spot to store them until I decide wht to do with them. Kind of funny....purging like mad just to turn around and fill the cleared space with something else...LOL


There is a spray paint made specifically for use on styrofoam.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I got some pumpkins but I don't think they will taste very nice 😄


Cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> At least you would get some fiber. ROTFL!


 :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I had the surgery on the 7th and they had to take it all. I will say very painful. But I will keep Trusting and just take one step at a time. Have a nurse come everyday . Just trying to keep pain to where it's manageable.
> I noticed I got the Christmas card list I will be sending them and I'm sorry if some get them late. Might take me a few weeks to feel stronge to get out and get some sent off.
> Sorry to those who have gone through more hard struggles of loss and life situations I do pray for you all my tea party friends.
> Tea must see if I can have a cup ☕


You have been in all of our thoughts and prayers and will continue to be so. Don't worry about getting your cards out late. They will be enjoyed whenever they arrive.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Sonja glad that all got good news.
> 
> Julie I did not know that dpns came in such long lengths!!
> 
> ...


There are no two better places than schools and hospitals to see the affects of the full moons and you and Dave have those two covered!

So glad that you're going to get a break soon and I'm sure you're counting down the days to the Winter/Christmas break.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And here is Peter Rabbit.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You poor thing, having to watch someone work😀


Unfortunately she's finished now and I've had to start washing down the leather couches (which were left upended in the room) and putting the rest of the furniture back in. However I'm really pleased with the job she's done, it's looking so fresh and clean. Next jobs are to get the curtains back up after DH puts up the rail again and move the unit and ornaments, photos, pictures, etc back in.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm in on the group hug! (((((((((((((Group)))))))))))))))))


Me too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And here is Peter Rabbit.


He looks great! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Unfortunately she's finished now and I've had to start washing down the leather couches (which were left upended in the room) and putting the rest of the furniture back in. However I'm really pleased with the job she's done, it's looking so fresh and clean. Next jobs are to get the curtains back up after DH puts up the rail again and move the unit and ornaments, photos, pictures, etc back in.


So much work involved in getting houses looking good again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> He looks great! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'm getting the idea of working things our for myself. Used a pattern for the rabbit, worke dout the colours and then the coat, shoes and carrots I worked out. if I was doing it now I would have included the coat back abd sleeves and shoes in the original rabbit and just added the fronts and the carrot. But not likely to ever be doing it again!
I think he looks enough Peter Rabbit for others to know who he is.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Darowil -- Love Peter Rabbit!!

Kate -- I'm sure your redecorating will be beautiful. Please post a photo when you can.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm getting the idea of working things our for myself. Used a pattern for the rabbit, worke dout the colours and then the coat, shoes and carrots I worked out. if I was doing it now I would have included the coat back abd sleeves and shoes in the original rabbit and just added the fronts and the carrot. But not likely to ever be doing it again!
> I think he looks enough Peter Rabbit for others to know who he is.


Does Vicky know you've knitted him?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Does Vicky know you've knitted him?


Not yet- later today when I pretend he is a book.
I realised after I started him that Peter Rabbit is one of the book characters they used in their invites-so a very good choice (the other two being Cuddle Pot and Cuddle Pie and Winnie the Pooh. Cuddle Pot and Cuddle Pie are Australian do any of you know who they are or are they only here?)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Reminded me that I hadn't posted my club socks so here they are. Angela and I finsihe dour socks one round apart! We had 2 months to get them done in and we finished the knitting just the one round apart. SO I was able to show her how to do Kitchener while doing my own. Both balls of yarn we're deliberately different. We both choose to do each foot in a different shade and then the legs in the other one. My light one was lighter than Angelas and shows up more- prefer the greater contrast as to me it look slike more like it is meant to be different.


Great socks! And I love Angela's headband, too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I love the spell check autocorrects and still think that Sam's "hostess with the mostess" that came out as "hostess with thermostats" was one of the best! :XD:


:thumbup:

Peter Rabbit looks wonderful, Margaret. Enjoy the non-shower!

We had some heavy winds move in last night, and it's still blustery though quite calm compared to last night (something was banging outside and I had a hard time sleeping :thumbdown: ). Now I can't tell if we have clouds or dust in the air--think it's both--I can smell the dust and it's hard to breathe--and it's cooled down a lot. I suppose fall is finally officially here. I'd hoped to make some bread or rolls after work today but am out of yeast and have no motivation to go to the store! So I guess we will just have to make cookies instead. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

darowil said:


> And here is Peter Rabbit.


This bunny is awesome ! Looks like the Peter rabbit in the storybook .


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

KateB said:


> Me too!


Me three 😊😊


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Sonja glad that all got good news.
> 
> Julie I did not know that dpns came in such long lengths!!
> 
> ...


Sorry your job is being so trying, Dawn!
The long DPN's are the traditional way of knitting a Gansey, and I am hoping to go as traditional as I can!
Hopefully I have a set of 2.75mm and 3mm on the way, this time Pony, not Addi, the very fact Jamieson's of Lerwick stock them tells me that someone else has to be using them too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> This bunny is awesome ! Looks like the Peter rabbit in the storybook .


I've had a picture of him on the computer which I kept looking at to decide how to do things. As someone who will adjust a patterns but wants one as a base I feel very pleased my additions. Guess I can close that window now!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

A Christmas Story is one of our all time favorite movies. We watch it every year for sure.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't watched too many versions if the Christmas Carol but I love the movie, A Christmas Story, I watch it every year. Have you seen it?so funny.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Great socks! And I love Angela's headband, too.


I'll tell her you like the headband. Should see her Thursday- and we should have our new club yarn as well.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Peter Rabbit looks wonderful, Margaret. Enjoy the non-shower!
> 
> We had some heavy winds move in last night, and it's still blustery though quite calm compared to last night (something was banging outside and I had a hard time sleeping :thumbdown: ). Now I can't tell if we have clouds or dust in the air--think it's both--I can smell the dust and it's hard to breathe--and it's cooled down a lot. I suppose fall is finally officially here. I'd hoped to make some bread or rolls after work today but am out of yeast and have no motivation to go to the store! So I guess we will just have to make cookies instead. :mrgreen:


My kind of bread 😉👍🏻


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I think I might head of to bed. David is away again so at least I dont need to worry about waking him.
So will see you sometime- maybe not till tomorrow (Sunday) evening depending on how much time I find free over the next couple of days.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Darowil Peter Rabbit is the bomb!!! You have done a wonderful job creating him. Just love it. What a delightful gift for the first grand baby.
I can picture you now holding the wee one who is holding Pete as you read the story.


darowil said:


> And here is Peter Rabbit.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> A Christmas Story is one of our all time favorite movies. We watch it every year for sure.


Will have to look this up I don't know if I've seen it. My girls and I have a few Christmas video days .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Never heard of Cuddle Pot nad Cuddle Pie. Sounds intriguing and hope you will explain...


darowil said:


> Not yet- later today when I pretend he is a book.
> I realised after I started him that Peter Rabbit is one of the book characters they used in their invites-so a very good choice (the other two being Cuddle Pot and Cuddle Pie and Winnie the Pooh. Cuddle Pot and Cuddle Pie are Australian do any of you know who they are or are they only here?)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And here is Peter Rabbit.


Very good Margaret! And you did not have to buy the pattern!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Boohoo...cookies instead of bread.....hehehehe


Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Peter Rabbit looks wonderful, Margaret. Enjoy the non-shower!
> 
> We had some heavy winds move in last night, and it's still blustery though quite calm compared to last night (something was banging outside and I had a hard time sleeping :thumbdown: ). Now I can't tell if we have clouds or dust in the air--think it's both--I can smell the dust and it's hard to breathe--and it's cooled down a lot. I suppose fall is finally officially here. I'd hoped to make some bread or rolls after work today but am out of yeast and have no motivation to go to the store! So I guess we will just have to make cookies instead. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Unfortunately she's finished now and I've had to start washing down the leather couches (which were left upended in the room) and putting the rest of the furniture back in. However I'm really pleased with the job she's done, it's looking so fresh and clean. Next jobs are to get the curtains back up after DH puts up the rail again and move the unit and ornaments, photos, pictures, etc back in.


Always lots of work but I'm sure it will look great when it's done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Never heard of Cuddle Pot nad Cuddle Pie. Sounds intriguing and hope you will explain...


Tomorrow or Monday even- but sleep now as it is after 1.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not yet- later today when I pretend he is a book.
> I realised after I started him that Peter Rabbit is one of the book characters they used in their invites-so a very good choice (the other two being Cuddle Pot and Cuddle Pie and Winnie the Pooh. Cuddle Pot and Cuddle Pie are Australian do any of you know who they are or are they only here?)


Never heard of them!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not yet- later today when I pretend he is a book.
> I realised after I started him that Peter Rabbit is one of the book characters they used in their invites-so a very good choice (the other two being Cuddle Pot and Cuddle Pie and Winnie the Pooh. Cuddle Pot and Cuddle Pie are Australian do any of you know who they are or are they only here?)


Peter Rabbit looks great. I'm sure Vicky will be thrilled.
I've never heard of Cuddle Pot or Cuddle Pie


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Another one we always watch is "It's a Wonderful Life". A non-Christmas one on our family list of favorites is "The Princess Bride".

I am so glad you are now home Jackie. Still keep9ng you in prayer for yur recovery to be quick and as painfree as possible.



Bubba Love said:


> Will have to look this up I don't know if I've seen it. My girls and I have a few Christmas video days .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry your job is being so trying, Dawn!
> The long DPN's are the traditional way of knitting a Gansey, and I am hoping to go as traditional as I can!
> Hopefully I have a set of 2.75mm and 3mm on the way, this time Pony, not Addi, the very fact Jamieson's of Lerwick stock them tells me that someone else has to be using them too!


I've never seen such long DPN's here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never seen such long DPN's here.


It has taken quite a hunt to find them!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Will have to look this up I don't know if I've seen it. My girls and I have a few Christmas video days .


We watch _A Christmas Story_ every year also. It's a riot!



Gweniepooh said:


> Boohoo...cookies instead of bread.....hehehehe


I know, it's sad...but a sacrifice I am willing to make. ROTFL


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> And here is Peter Rabbit.


I love it, Margaret!! Great job on creating Peter.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Another one we always watch is "It's a Wonderful Life". A non-Christmas one on our family list of favorites is "The Princess Bride".
> 
> I am so glad you are now home Jackie. Still keep9ng you in prayer for yur recovery to be quick and as painfree as possible.


Thank you Gwen tried to do some crafting yesterday seems to heavy and sore yet. But I will try today again . My one side oh my good hand is numb today for some reason. Want to keep moving it to see if the numbness will come out.
Micurle on 34th street was filmed in our area. We like to watch seven brides for seven brothers


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Jackie, so glad to finally hear from you. We've all been concerned and praying for a very positive outcome form all of this for you. Missed you being here.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Today Susan began discussing our having a Thanksgiving dinner on Thanksgiving for those who eat regularly at her building. Sadly, the rescue mission has decided that they will not have a community meal even on the day before as was usually done. I don't know where the money to purchase needed supplies will come from, but it won't buy the first time I've cooked for a very large group. However, back then all I had to do was purchase, prep and cook (with many helpers); the church paid for everything not contributed by other members--essentially a potluck meal.

This time there will be likely half of the numbers I've cooked for; but if word gets around town among the homeless and those at the end of the month's assistance, we may be overwhelmed. We will not have a separate meal at home for just us that day. We'll be too tired and full from the big meal. We'll eat peanut butter, if necessary, for supper.

Looking out the upstairs window just now, I'm seeing bright blue skies and brilliant sunshine, white fluffy clouds, and under all that beauty some rather dark storms clouds passing on through. They storm clouds are expected to stay around and bring us some rain/snow stuff later tonight. Below freezing temps by Sunday morning.

Take care. I'm off to make applesauce this morning and Norwegian meatballs from Don's stepsister's recipe. Hope to knit some and get back to chat a bit later.

Hugs,

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:15 pm and I am caught up. 
Pumpkins and Peter Rabbit are awesome. That is one thing I have not made this year is a knit pumpkin.

So much going on around here. Yesterday was d day for our storage unit. Gregs mom ended up paying it off for us. So now we have to the end of the month to remove stuff.

Monday I have an appointment with the dr to talk about my situation at home and help for Gage. He was suspended for a day. 

I have chocolate macaroons made and have the bug chili pot out and am making chili today. Snow on the forecast tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 12:15 pm and I am caught up.
> Pumpkins and Peter Rabbit are awesome. That is one thing I have not made this year is a knit pumpkin.
> 
> So much going on around here. Yesterday was d day for our storage unit. Gregs mom ended up paying it off for us. So now we have to the end of the month to remove stuff.
> ...


I hope things get better for you soon. You have enough to cope with due to your illness without any added problems, so I'm glad that you had help with storage costs and that you have a dr appointment which should get you some help. Chilli and chocolate macaroons sound good. Snow however doesn't.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:15 pm and I am caught up.
> Pumpkins and Peter Rabbit are awesome. That is one thing I have not made this year is a knit pumpkin.
> 
> So much going on around here. Yesterday was d day for our storage unit. Gregs mom ended up paying it off for us. So now we have to the end of the month to remove stuff.
> ...


Is that early for snow, Melody? 
Hoping you can sort those things quickly- November is very close.
Sorry Gage is having problems at school.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

While many are talking about snow, just thought I would add that one day this week it was 97 degrees here in N. Texas. It was a record-breaking temp. We have had an hot autumn. Feels more like July than October. Things are dry and brown too. My least favorite time of year.
My unpacking is moving along slowly but it is moving. Maybe someday I will be organized.
Hugs to all. I need to get off here and to the grocery store. There is not much to eat around here.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not yet- later today when I pretend he is a book.
> I realised after I started him that Peter Rabbit is one of the book characters they used in their invites-so a very good choice (the other two being Cuddle Pot and Cuddle Pie and Winnie the Pooh. Cuddle Pot and Cuddle Pie are Australian do any of you know who they are or are they only here?)


No, never heard of them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't watched too many versions if the Christmas Carol but I love the movie, A Christmas Story, I watch it every year. Have you seen it?so funny.


Never seen that one Bonnie . Youngest son and I order take away and watch home alone 1 or 2 every Christmas . Wonder if we will still do it this year or wether he will prefer to be out with friends will have to see 
Middle son will watch it too if he is here
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I was intrigued by Darowil's Cuddlepot and Snugglepie so I googled them and here they are! They are gumnut babies from stories by May Gibbs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> Sonja glad that all got good news.
> 
> Julie I did not know that dpns came in such long lengths!!
> 
> ...


Thank you Dawn 
Hopefully you can have some peace over the week end and next week will be a better week at work 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And here is Peter Rabbit.


He's great Margaret now I have another person to be envious of 
Your daughter will love it and I can see it becoming a favourite cuddly toy 
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, love Peter Rabbit.
Rain has caused bad floods, highway 58 and 5 are still closed. It is still raining here but we seem ok.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, love Peter Rabbit.
> Rain has caused bad floods, highway 58 and 5 are still closed. It is still raining here but we seem ok.


So is this El Nino?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you Gwen tried to do some crafting yesterday seems to heavy and sore yet. But I will try today again . My one side oh my good hand is numb today for some reason. Want to keep moving it to see if the numbness will come out.
> Micurle on 34th street was filmed in our area. We like to watch seven brides for seven brothers


My husband and I used to watch that every new year when the 2 older sons were little , still watch it now and again when it comes on the TVs 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Finally picked up my dinosaur cardigan to finish it up even though I don't like it no more got to the cuff of the second sleeve and realise I have knitted both sleeves on the smaller size needles . It's going to the bottom of my knitting bag &#128555;


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am home again after flying over the ditch to Australia last weekend. We both had a fabulous time, hubby and his petrol head friends had a super weekend at the Bathurst car racing, whereas I spent some lovely girl time with my best friend in Manly a beachside suburb of Sydney.
We went shopping in a couple of big malls where I got a very nice outfit for a family wedding next year. It was a good opportunity to do some special Christmas shopping for five little ones in our family group. The weather was nice and warm, at least ten degrees warmer than NZ which was very pleasant. I didn't see any yarn stores so didn't indulge but lots of other interesting things all the same, especially at local weekend market. The weekend before we left we had a visit from our family with dear little Tyler at last we got to hold him and welcome him to our world. This week too has been busy, our sister in law has sold her house at auction and is now looking forward to moving on with her life. It's been such a tough year for our family, losing hubby's brother and two other friends. Sister in law needs a lot of support as is very traumatised losing her husband, so next few weeks will be busy getting her somewhere to live out of Auckland, as she wants to be close to some other relatives. We will miss her very much but it's her choice and her life. Apologies to you all for not catching up reading posts but life is rather hectic right now. You're all in my thoughts and hopefully life will get back to normal eventually. Hope those on the card list receive theirs from me soon. Cheers Fan.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the support I hope we get stuff on the roll Monday at the Dr's.

Julie I remember when I was a kid there being snow on the ground for trick or treating. 

The big items in storage will have to be sold and the other stuff will have to come here until we figure out what to keep and what to get rid of.

Fan I received your card yesterday. Thank you so much. &#10084;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I am home again after flying over the ditch to Australia last weekend. We both had a fabulous time, hubby and his petrol head friends had a super weekend at the Bathurst car racing, whereas I spent some lovely girl time with my best friend in Manly a beachside suburb of Sydney.
> We went shopping in a couple of big malls where I got a very nice outfit for a family wedding next year. It was a good opportunity to do some special Christmas shopping for five little ones in our family group. The weather was nice and warm, at least ten degrees warmer than NZ which was very pleasant. I didn't see any yarn stores so didn't indulge but lots of other interesting things all the same, especially at local weekend market. The weekend before we left we had a visit from our family with dear little Tyler at last we got to hold him and welcome him to our world. This week too has been busy, our sister in law has sold her house at auction and is now looking forward to moving on with her life. It's been such a tough year for our family, losing hubby's brother and two other friends. Sister in law needs a lot of support as is very traumatised losing her husband, so next few weeks will be busy getting her somewhere to live out of Auckland, as she wants to be close to some other relatives. We will miss her very much but it's her choice and her life. Apologies to you all for not catching up reading posts but life is rather hectic right now. You're all in my thoughts and hopefully life will get back to normal eventually. Hope those on the card list receive theirs from me soon. Cheers Fan.


Good to see you're home!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you everyone for the support I hope we get stuff on the roll Monday at the Dr's.
> 
> Julie I remember when I was a kid there being snow on the ground for trick or treating.
> 
> ...


So that is at Halloween, therefore if it does fall, it is definitely early!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just took some shots of what is happening in my back garden- flowerwise:-


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And here is Peter Rabbit.


Hello Peter Rabbit. It's very nice to meet you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've had a picture of him on the computer which I kept looking at to decide how to do things. As someone who will adjust a patterns but wants one as a base I feel very pleased my additions. Guess I can close that window now!


You did a wonderful job on him!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes it is
> My husband is now home and sleeping
> But my poor son is fed up
> Was told to be at the hospital for 8am this morning as they had a bed ready for him . So he thought wow this is going to go smoothly this time should be home by dinner time tomorrow . No such luck
> ...


How frustrating that is for your son. I can't understand how they can operate like that. Did they give him any reason for the delay?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great Peter Rabbit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Has been rainy off and on for the last hour. The clouds have rolled in and there is thunder and lightning and a wind.


That looks like what I went through this aft going to St. Catharines...but no lightning or thunder.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> someone must not have anything to do --- lol --- sam
> 
> This is an automated notice.
> 
> ...


Teehee....do you think they noticed?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I've had another crazy busy day, trying to get things done up before winter comes. I got the rest of the fruit trees caged, all of them mulched, another bucket of carrots dug & cleaned. I took the discarded carrots over to the horse only to discover the guys who took their cows out of the pasture yesterday locked the poor horse away from the water trough, fools! So I opened the gates & filled the tough that the cows drank dry.
> I finally thought I was done for the day only to get a call that they were coming to pump out our septic tank so DH gave me a whole set of instructions as he wanted to be here when they came & they were to give a days notice, instead gave 1 hr. So I've finally had a shower & the kids are coming through the door now.
> What a relaxing day!!


How do you keep your cool?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh - just under the wire - meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366843-1.html#8095953


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I had the surgery on the 7th and they had to take it all. I will say very painful. But I will keep Trusting and just take one step at a time. Have a nurse come everyday . Just trying to keep pain to where it's manageable.
> I noticed I got the Christmas card list I will be sending them and I'm sorry if some get them late. Might take me a few weeks to feel stronge to get out and get some sent off.
> Sorry to those who have gone through more hard struggles of loss and life situations I do pray for you all my tea party friends.
> Tea must see if I can have a cup ☕


Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I love the spell check autocorrects and still think that Sam's "hostess with the mostess" that came out as "hostess with thermostats" was one of the best! :XD:


Now that is funny! I missed seeing that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow Marilyn that is a scorcher for October! I hope the temps will cool down for you soon. We have been blessed with temps in the high 70s and so sunny. My favorite weather for sure.

I imagine the unpacking in such heat is tiresome. Do take it slow so as to not overheat. Ihope your DH is doing well.



Railyn said:


> While many are talking about snow, just thought I would add that one day this week it was 97 degrees here in N. Texas. It was a record-breaking temp. We have had an hot autumn. Feels more like July than October. Things are dry and brown too. My least favorite time of year.
> My unpacking is moving along slowly but it is moving. Maybe someday I will be organized.
> Hugs to all. I need to get off here and to the grocery store. There is not much to eat around here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my; how frustrating. Perhaps a break from it is the right thing to do and later on down the road you will feel up to working on it again.



Swedenme said:


> Finally picked up my dinosaur cardigan to finish it up even though I don't like it no more got to the cuff of the second sleeve and realise I have knitted both sleeves on the smaller size needles . It's going to the bottom of my knitting bag 😫


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to see you back Fan. Glad you had a good trip. Best of luck getting SIL re-established. Prayers for her that she will eventually be able to move on with her life. I read somewhere that you never get over losing someone but do learn to deal with what you have been given in a better way. Not meaning to make light of her loss; just hoping she will become less tramatized.



Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I am home again after flying over the ditch to Australia last weekend. We both had a fabulous time, hubby and his petrol head friends had a super weekend at the Bathurst car racing, whereas I spent some lovely girl time with my best friend in Manly a beachside suburb of Sydney.
> We went shopping in a couple of big malls where I got a very nice outfit for a family wedding next year. It was a good opportunity to do some special Christmas shopping for five little ones in our family group. The weather was nice and warm, at least ten degrees warmer than NZ which was very pleasant. I didn't see any yarn stores so didn't indulge but lots of other interesting things all the same, especially at local weekend market. The weekend before we left we had a visit from our family with dear little Tyler at last we got to hold him and welcome him to our world. This week too has been busy, our sister in law has sold her house at auction and is now looking forward to moving on with her life. It's been such a tough year for our family, losing hubby's brother and two other friends. Sister in law needs a lot of support as is very traumatised losing her husband, so next few weeks will be busy getting her somewhere to live out of Auckland, as she wants to be close to some other relatives. We will miss her very much but it's her choice and her life. Apologies to you all for not catching up reading posts but life is rather hectic right now. You're all in my thoughts and hopefully life will get back to normal eventually. Hope those on the card list receive theirs from me soon. Cheers Fan.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:15 pm and I am caught up.
> Pumpkins and Peter Rabbit are awesome. That is one thing I have not made this year is a knit pumpkin.
> 
> So much going on around here. Yesterday was d day for our storage unit. Gregs mom ended up paying it off for us. So now we have to the end of the month to remove stuff.
> ...


Sorry that you have so much on your plate...so stressful. Wish we could be there to help.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How lovely to have the flowers start to bloom. It looks as if you have a nice size back yard too. Is that the area that is fenced in for Ringo? The blue borage made me think of our butterfly bush. I wonder if it is related?
I looked up the scientific name...Butterfly bush (Buddleja davidii  often spelled Buddleia) .


Lurker 2 said:


> I just took some shots of what is happening in my back garden- flowerwise:-


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja just saw this about the again delay for your son and his cheo treatment. I am so sorry this is happened yet again.



budasha said:


> How frustrating that is for your son. I can't understand how they can operate like that. Did they give him any reason for the delay?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja just saw this about the again delay for your son and his cheo treatment. I am so sorry this is happened yet again.


If it had all gone to plan he would have been home just before lunch time 
But because of the delays he didn't get home till after 6 this evening 
But he's home now and fast asleep hope he stays like that all night 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How lovely to have the flowers start to bloom. It looks as if you have a nice size back yard too. Is that the area that is fenced in for Ringo? The blue borage made me think of our butterfly bush. I wonder if it is related?
> I looked up the scientific name...Butterfly bush (Buddleja davidii  often spelled Buddleia) .


We have had quite a long winter, Gwen, cold (for us) windy and wet, even by Auckland's standards.
Buddleia is quite different- it forms a bush.
Flowers are totally different- BUT bees love it and of course the Butterflies. 
My neighbour has just planted Fejoas, Chokos and I found a flowering Scottish Thistle. I have also got Puha coming up- (Sow Thistle) which is edible. I must take a shot of the Lavender which is flowering, and the Navel Orange which also is coming into bloom.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> While many are talking about snow, just thought I would add that one day this week it was 97 degrees here in N. Texas. It was a record-breaking temp. We have had an hot autumn. Feels more like July than October. Things are dry and brown too. My least favorite time of year.
> My unpacking is moving along slowly but it is moving. Maybe someday I will be organized.
> Hugs to all. I need to get off here and to the grocery store. There is not much to eat around here.


Good to hear from you. We have been in this house 24 years and I am still finding things that we moved and didn't unpack. Take your time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, love Peter Rabbit.
> Rain has caused bad floods, highway 58 and 5 are still closed. It is still raining here but we seem ok.


I thought of you when I saw the news report. Glad you are ok.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Gwenniepooh, thank you for kind thoughts, yes it's a tough one alright getting used to being alone and selling the home she's lived in for almost 50 years. So many memories, we saw her this morning and talked over old times together. Stu my hubby is taking her down country next week to look at houses to buy. She's in touch with a realtor down there and has several to look at. Just hope she improves health wise in body and mind also, she's not great and we worry about her. She's moving to a town called Matamata which is the place where the Lord of the Rings Hobbiton house is situated. It's about a two hour drive south of Auckland so not too far to visit. Cheers Fan


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I've had another crazy busy day, trying to get things done up before winter comes. I got the rest of the fruit trees caged, all of them mulched, another bucket of carrots dug & cleaned. I took the discarded carrots over to the horse only to discover the guys who took their cows out of the pasture yesterday locked the poor horse away from the water trough, fools! So I opened the gates & filled the tough that the cows drank dry.
> I finally thought I was done for the day only to get a call that they were coming to pump out our septic tank so DH gave me a whole set of instructions as he wanted to be here when they came & they were to give a days notice, instead gave 1 hr. So I've finally had a shower & the kids are coming through the door now.
> What a relaxing day!!


So glad you had a relaxing day! :wink:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> I had the surgery on the 7th and they had to take it all. I will say very painful. But I will keep Trusting and just take one step at a time. Have a nurse come everyday . Just trying to keep pain to where it's manageable.
> I noticed I got the Christmas card list I will be sending them and I'm sorry if some get them late. Might take me a few weeks to feel stronge to get out and get some sent off.
> Sorry to those who have gone through more hard struggles of loss and life situations I do pray for you all my tea party friends.
> Tea must see if I can have a cup ☕


If the cards are late, they will still be appreciated just the same. We are just thankful to hear from you once again. Rest up now and let the healing take place.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> You must have had a wonderful evening Daralene well apart from the cold rain . We have been having lovely autumn days to but once the sun goes down turning chilly very quickly
> 
> Does the grandson like his long hair ? My husband loves the film Christmas Carol he has watched all the different versions of it but every Christmas he still watches his favourite the one with Alistair Sims as Scrooge
> Sonja


I wonder if my husband has that version of Scrooge as well. We have quite a selection of the Scrooge shows to watch. My husband really enjoys it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

pacer said:


> I wonder if my husband has that version of Scrooge as well. We have quite a selection of the Scrooge shows to watch. My husband really enjoys it.


I have the Alistair Sims version. 👍


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> How do you keep your cool?


I just think it's life as a farm wife, never know what's next :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, love the photos of your flowers.

Melody, hope you get things sorted out from your storage unit & that the doctor can help you on Monday.

Fan, im glad you had a nice holiday, I hope you get your SIL moved without too much trouble.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Desert Joy, hope the floods say away from your area, take care. I'm sure most areas are thankful for the rains to fill up reservoirs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, love the photos of your flowers.
> 
> Melody, hope you get things sorted out from your storage unit & that the doctor can help you on Monday.
> 
> Fan, im glad you had a nice holiday, I hope you get your SIL moved without too much trouble.


I've taken a few more now, Bonnie.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi Gwenniepooh, thank you for kind thoughts, yes it's a tough one alright getting used to being alone and selling the home she's lived in for almost 50 years. So many memories, we saw her this morning and talked over old times together. Stu my hubby is taking her down country next week to look at houses to buy. She's in touch with a realtor down there and has several to look at. Just hope she improves health wise in body and mind also, she's not great and we worry about her. She's moving to a town called Matamata which is the place where the Lord of the Rings Hobbiton house is situated. It's about a two hour drive south of Auckland so not too far to visit. Cheers Fan


It is good to see you back again. Your DSIL is very lucky to have you and your DH. Prayers for all of you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've taken a few more now, Bonnie.


Very pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Very pretty.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And here is Peter Rabbit.


 :thumbup: It looks fabulous Margaret.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is that early for snow, Melody?
> Hoping you can sort those things quickly- November is very close.
> Sorry Gage is having problems at school.


I am also sorry to hear of more troubles Melody. I hope you all get the help needed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I was intrigued by Darowil's Cuddlepot and Snugglepie so I googled them and here they are! They are gumnut babies from stories by May Gibbs.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just took some shots of what is happening in my back garden- flowerwise:-


 :thumbup:  I hope the Nasturtiums come back again. (They should I think)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've taken a few more now, Bonnie.


Lovely, you have more flowers in your garden that I imagined.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup:  I hope the Nasturtiums come back again. (They should I think)


They are pretty robust, normally.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely, you have more flowers in your garden that I imagined.


Potentially it is a very nice garden- I love having the Borage!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:15 pm and I am caught up.
> Pumpkins and Peter Rabbit are awesome. That is one thing I have not made this year is a knit pumpkin.
> 
> So much going on around here. Yesterday was d day for our storage unit. Gregs mom ended up paying it off for us. So now we have to the end of the month to remove stuff.
> ...


Things just keep getting more complicated don't they? What will you do with the stuff for storage?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, never heard of them.


Its actually Snuggle Pot and Cuddle Pie- the Gum Nut babies. If Cathy hasn't said anything I will explain on the next KTP when I catch up.

See you looked them up. I will see if I can find some that a friend knitted- I did show these about a year ago I think. These she made from no pattern at all- just looking at the pictures.

There are childrens books which became popular while my girls were young. Don't remember them when I was a child though her first book was published in 1918 and has never been out of print since. ANd my childhood began well after this date!
One of my treasuered buys from an Oxfam Book Shop was a book called May Gibbs Knits- jumpers with characters form the books on them. Maybe the time will come soon to use them!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I am home again after flying over the ditch to Australia last weekend. We both had a fabulous time, hubby and his petrol head friends had a super weekend at the Bathurst car racing, whereas I spent some lovely girl time with my best friend in Manly a beachside suburb of Sydney.
> We went shopping in a couple of big malls where I got a very nice outfit for a family wedding next year. It was a good opportunity to do some special Christmas shopping for five little ones in our family group. The weather was nice and warm, at least ten degrees warmer than NZ which was very pleasant. I didn't see any yarn stores so didn't indulge but lots of other interesting things all the same, especially at local weekend market. The weekend before we left we had a visit from our family with dear little Tyler at last we got to hold him and welcome him to our world. This week too has been busy, our sister in law has sold her house at auction and is now looking forward to moving on with her life. It's been such a tough year for our family, losing hubby's brother and two other friends. Sister in law needs a lot of support as is very traumatised losing her husband, so next few weeks will be busy getting her somewhere to live out of Auckland, as she wants to be close to some other relatives. We will miss her very much but it's her choice and her life. Apologies to you all for not catching up reading posts but life is rather hectic right now. You're all in my thoughts and hopefully life will get back to normal eventually. Hope those on the card list receive theirs from me soon. Cheers Fan.


Manly sounds better than Bathurst especially last weekend. Manly is a beutiful spot, hope you went on the ferries.


----------

